#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thailand and Asia News >  >  > World News >  >  Explosions Rock Boston Marathon

## alwarner

Two explosions at the finish line of the Boston Marathon race have left an unknown number of people injured.
         Video and photographs from Boston show a scene of confusion,  with emergency services descending on the scene and bloodied spectators  being taken to a medical tent.
         "There are a lot of people down," said one runner quoted by AP news agency.
         The incident reportedly came about three hours after the winners crossed the line.
         "There was an explosion, police, fire and EMS are on the  scene. We have no indication of how many people are injured,"  spokeswoman for the Boston Police Department said.
         AP said there was a loud explosion on the north side of  Boylston Street, just before the bridge that marks the finish line.  Another loud explosion could be heard a few seconds later.
         Mike Mitchell of Vancouver, Canada, a runner who had finished  the race said he was looking back at the finish line and saw a "massive  explosion."
         Smoke rose 50ft (15m) in the air, he told Reuters news  agency, and people began running away and screaming after hearing the  noise.
         "Everybody freaked out," he said.
         Stragglers heading for the finish line were rerouted away from the smoking site of the blasts as the scene was locked down.
         The Eastern Massachusetts branch of the Red Cross has set up a disaster response centre in the area.


BBC News - Boston Marathon hit by explosions

----------


## alwarner



----------


## Mr Lick



----------


## alwarner



----------


## Mr Lick



----------


## Smug Farang Bore

If these are bombs, it ll be a busy day/night in many capital cities.

----------


## Mr Lick

Latest reports suggest 2 dead, at least 22 injured

----------


## alwarner

Another explosion at JFK Library and 2 controlled explosions.

Bad times.

----------


## alwarner

Warning: Graphic Pictures.

Photos of the Boston Marathon Bombing - In Focus - The Atlantic

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

Yup, bad times are back.

Patriots day, half a million people there.

----------


## rickschoppers

Two reported dead and 28 wounded in Boston. No confirmation of who was behind the bombings. News says if Hyrdrogen Peroxide used, probably Al Quieda.

----------


## rickschoppers

*Deadly bombs strike Boston Marathon; authorities discover more bombs*

    By *Josh Levs*, CNN
 updated 4:44 PM EDT, Mon April 15, 2013

 A person who was injured in an  explosion near the finish line of the Boston Marathon is taken away from  the scene in a wheelchair on Monday, April 15. Read our developing news story and follow up-to-the-minute reports on CNN.com's Just In blog.  










   HIDE CAPTION

 Explosions rock Boston Marathon

*STORY HIGHLIGHTS**NEW:* Authorities are dismantling other explosives, a source tells CNN*NEW:* 6 of the injured are in critical condition*NEW:* U.S. Attorney General Eric Holder directs resources to assist investigation2 dead, according to police; 28 injured, according to hospitals
_Are you there? Share images on CNN iReport._
*(CNN)* -- Two bombs struck near the finish line of the Boston Marathon on Monday, killing two people and injuring at least 28.
 The explosions sent smoke billowing into the air at Copley Square, turning a site of celebration into a mess of destruction.
 "It felt like a huge cannon," a witness told CNN about one of theblasts.
 Authorities in Boston  have found other explosive devices that they were working to dismantle, a  federal law enforcement source told CNN. The devices were "low  flashpoint," and did not appear to have shrapnel inside them, the source  said.
Blasts near Boston Marathon finish line 
Eyewitness: People 'very badly hurt' 
 It was unclear who may have planted the bombs. There were no credible threats before the race, a state government official said.
 Out of an abundance of  caution, the Lenox Hotel was evacuated, the Boston Globe reported, as  authorities looked into possible security concerns.
 Massachusetts General Hospital said it was treating 19 injured people,six  of them in critical condition. Tufts Medical Center reported that it  was treating nine people. Combined, that brings the number of injured to  at least 28. Police reported 22 people injured.
 Crowds were in the area watching the runners when the blasts took place.
 "We are currently in contact with federal, state and city officials," Massachusetts Gov. Deval Patrick wrote on Twitter.
 U.S. Attorney General  Eric Holder spoke with FBI Director Robert Mueller and U.S. Attorney  Carmen Ortiz, a Justice Department official said.
 Holder has directed the  full resources of the Justice Department to be deployed to ensure the  matter is fully investigated, the official said.
 The Federal Aviation Administration placed a flight restriction over the site of the blasts.
 Other cities, including  New York and Washington, tightened security as a result. Following  standard protocol, the White House cleared out an area in front of the  West Wing.
 "If you see something,  say something," Mark Boughton, mayor of Canbury, Connecticut, wrote on  Twitter. "All cities will be on a heightened state of alertness per  Homeland Security protocols."
 Mike Baingon, who works  at the Atlantic Fish Company in Boston, said an explosion took place in  front of the restaurant and that he was right by the front door at the  time.
 The explosions occurred  at about 2:45 p.m., more than two hours after the first of the race's  nearly 27,000 runners had crossed the finish line, CNN Producer Matt  Frucci reported.
 The race was halted as was subway service into the area.
 Runners east of  Massachusetts Avenue were directed to Boston Common; those west of  Massachusetts Avenue were directed to Kenmore Square, the state's  emergency management agency said.
 Troops from the Massachusetts National Guard were assisting police as well.

----------


## khmen

Fuck, that does not look pretty... :Sad:

----------


## Mr Lick



----------


## alwarner

Mr Lick - check out the guy on the roof of the building in the first photo!

----------


## kingwilly

> Because it was stated on the news,


Many of the news wires have been jumping to conclusions. Best to stick to facts as they stand. No one knows who did it yet, though it appears clear that the 2 explosions and other unexploded bombs are terrorist related.

----------


## rickschoppers

The president just spoke about this tragedy and stated those responsible would be punished. No reference to terrorism since nobody knows who was responsible.

----------


## rickschoppers

> Originally Posted by rickschoppers
> 
> Because it was stated on the news,
> 
> 
> Many of the news wires have been jumping to conclusions. Best to stick to facts as they stand. No one knows who did it yet, though it appears clear that the 2 explosions and other unexploded bombs are terrorist related.


I agree with you Willy and I would state the facts if they were available. I know after being in Thailand, it was always nice to hear news from the US even though most of it was biased and fluff. I will now sign off and let others post the "facts."

----------


## alwarner

Post what you want to.  It'll be ages before all the facts are out.

BBC are also mentioning hydrogen peroxide as I'm typing this.  Unconfirmed but it's certainly being speculated on.

----------


## Mr Lick



----------


## alwarner



----------


## Mr Lick

*Boston Marathon blasts: London Marathon to review security*

 

The explosions happened at one of the biggest sporting events in the US 

Security for this weeks London Marathon will be reviewed after two fatal explosions hit the Boston Marathon in the US, British police have said.

At least two people were killed and 23 injured after the blasts at the finish line of the event in Boston.

The Metropolitan Police said a security plan was in place for London's race but "we will be reviewing this".

The Met added that the blasts would not affect security for Baroness Thatcher's funeral in central London on Wednesday.

Police said these plans were extensive and that it was a very different event

----------


## Camel Toe

Are they going to guard the trash cans?  In Boston there wasn't any security.  Why is it the simplest of ideas go over their heads?  Trash cans boys, trash cans.

----------


## Mr Lick



----------


## kingwilly

> Are they going to guard the trash cans? In Boston there wasn't any security. Why is it the simplest of ideas go over their heads? Trash cans boys, trash cans.


forget trash cans, at any race the competitors will leave their bags - usually containing a change of clothes, towel, perhaps a water bottle on the ground near the finish line. We are talking 10s of thousands of bags.

----------


## rickschoppers

^
Facts boys, facts.

----------


## S Landreth

BREAKING NEWS: Authorities questioning person of interest in Marathon bombings at Brigham and Women's Hospital.: The Boston Globe

2 killed, at least 125 injured in marathon blasts,....Video: Explosions rock Boston Marathon finish line; dozens injured - Metro - The Boston Globe


Explosions rock Boston Marathon finish line; dozens injured - Pictures - The Boston Globe

https://twitter.com/BostonGlobe

----------


## beazalbob69

Very strange. Just yesterday I was looking at the gold price online seeing how far it dropped and the 1st thing to enter my mind was "something bad is coming" and I wake up to this news. Strange coincidence but I do not believe in coincidence. Not a very big thing but possibly the beginning of something. Almost all my family lives in Massachusetts and I probably know people that were at that race. 

Feel sorry for the injured and dead another sad event. I wonder what will come of it?

----------


## Necron99

> 



^ Sasquatch.

----------


## terry57

The guy with his leg dangling off wont be too happy for a while. Nasty Pic that one.

I'm surprised that the Bomb was not a massive one considering they had to go to the trouble of assembling it and then planting it.

They could of really caused some bother if they wanted to crank things up a tad.

----------


## Cujo

> Post what you want to.  It'll be ages before all the facts are out.
> 
> BBC are also mentioning hydrogen peroxide as I'm typing this.  Unconfirmed but it's certainly being speculated on.


By the BBC for fucks sake.
They're saying it COULD have been hydrogen peroxide. It COULD have been anything.
They're a news outlet speculating, disregard.

----------


## beazalbob69

> Originally Posted by alwarner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Sasquatch.


Or possibly the Men In Black.

----------


## Camel Toe

> Originally Posted by alwarner
> 
> 
> Post what you want to.  It'll be ages before all the facts are out.
> 
> BBC are also mentioning hydrogen peroxide as I'm typing this.  Unconfirmed but it's certainly being speculated on.
> 
> 
> By the BBC for fucks sake.
> ...


Maybe The Sun?   :rofl: 

Oops, ball bearings in the bombs ...

Terror attack on Boston Marathon kills 3, injures 130 | The Sun |News

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Necron99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by alwarner
> ...


There would have been loads of people on the roofs watching the marathon, looks like he was heading to the source of the noise after hearing the explosion.

----------


## bsnub

Word is that a Saudi national was spotted fleeing the scene and was chased down by a civilian and held until he was arrested by police. I understand that he is in custody and being questioned at this time.

----------


## Cujo

> Word is that a Saudi national was spotted fleeing the scene and was chased down by a civilian and held until he was arrested by police. I understand that he is in custody and being questioned at this time.


'word is'? What does that mean?
Gossip?
Disregard.

----------


## Camel Toe

MSNBC said the "suspect" was an exchange student who ran to the hospital to be treated for burns.

----------


## Bung

> Word is that a Saudi national was spotted fleeing the scene and was chased down by a civilian and held until he was arrested by police. I understand that he is in custody and being questioned at this time.


He was probably shitting himself that they would immediately blame him regardless.

Anniversary of Waco, proposed gun restrictions, patriots day....Home grown.

I just heard they didn't use a gun to start the race in protest over proposed gun laws.....

Have to wonder, is America imploding?

----------


## sabang

These were not very advanced bombs at all. I'll stick me neck out, and guess this was an act of domestic terrorism.

----------


## Zooheekock

> 


 


> this was an act of domestic terrorism.


Indeed.

----------


## slackula

> These were not very advanced bombs at all. I'll stick me neck out, and guess this was an act of domestic terrorism.


Seems entirely possible..

_As Alex Altman of Time noted on Twitter, “Today is Patriots’ Day, which has significance for militia movement. McVeigh bombed Murrah Bldg on Patriots’ Day in 1995.” Patriots’ Day, a civil holiday in Massachusetts, commemorates those battles outside Boston that sparked the American Revolution. The holiday is now celebrated on the third Monday of April, though the battles actually took place on April 19, meaning the two dates are often conflated.

In addition to the Oklahoma City Bombing, which occurred on the 19th, the date also coincides with the deadly raid on the Branch Davidian compound in Waco, Texas. As John Avalon wrote for the Daily Beast in 2010, the day has “emerged as a ‘Hatriot’ holiday for some anti-government activists and militia groups.”

This year, Patriots’ Day also falls on Tax Day, another important date for right-wing extremists._

Alex Jones: Boston explosion a government conspiracy - Salon.com

Oh yeah, and Alex Jones is a cock.

----------


## robuzo

I think the average British person doesn't associate Boston and bomb with "Arab." In any case, considering the last time a major sporting event was terror-bombed it was a right-wing Christian dominionist worried about global soshulism, and considering that Boston is pretty much East Coast Librul Central along in the minds of the American right (especially among Southerners, to those who know their history much more so than NYC), there is no reason to be thinking about Mooslims, at least not at this point. It would even be a bit surprising if it were jihadis, since the target doesn't seem to have been Joos. I would expect this to have been the work of someone with a more idiosyncratic worldview involving arcane conspiracy theories about the secret history of the Boston Marathon, or something. It's very difficult to guess what this sort of bombing is meant to achieve.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> These were not very advanced bombs at all. I'll stick me neck out, and guess this was an act of domestic terrorism.


You beat me to it. Patriot's Day, Gun Lobby, Waco -- the American red-neck nutters' club trying to show.

----------


## Zooheekock

^^ Sarah Palin starting early for 2016 then?

----------


## bsnub

I was just parroting a statement that was made on CNN about the Saudi. I would agree that this would seem to be the work of teabag patriots.

----------


## MissTraveller

No one has mentioned the people that have died yet, or the injured.

Very sad day indeed. I knew a few people running that marathon and thank god they are alive. 

What a twisted world.

----------


## robuzo

^Not sure what you mean. Casualty figures are in every article I've read.

----------


## MissTraveller

> ^Not sure what you mean. Casualty figures are in every article I've read.


Most people's comments are talking about who did it...

Not so much about the people that were affected is what I meant.

I guess we can speculate about who did it, but we don't really know yet for sure. 

Who knows it could even be North Korea.  :Wink:

----------


## Camel Toe

> No one has mentioned the people that have died yet, or the injured.
> 
> Very sad day indeed. I knew a few people running that marathon and thank god they are alive. 
> 
> What a twisted world.


If they have yet to give the names of the dead how do you know your friends are alive?

----------


## MissTraveller

^I have talked to their families just this morning. I just got to school and read about this tragedy.  :Sad: 

What a place to put bombs...at the finish line. So so wrong.

----------


## Radius

> Another explosion at JFK Library and 2 controlled explosions.
> 
> Bad times.



Where is your link for these?



-



The Boston Marathon is quite a big one internationally so many people would have been watching this. I'd bet it's connected to some loony American rather than any foreigners. There just are too many loony Americans out there and these are quite stressful times. A lot of people feel betrayed by the governments of Bush and Obama with the wars, the economy and the rest of it.

----------


## Necron99

> I was just parroting a statement that was made on CNN about the Saudi. I would agree that this would seem to be the work of teabag patriots.


A sporting event is a pretty scattered target for a domestic terrorist. You are just as likely to kill people who support your view as oppose it, unless you are in the fatties liberation movement.

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by bsnub
> 
> 
> I was just parroting a statement that was made on CNN about the Saudi. I would agree that this would seem to be the work of teabag patriots.
> 
> 
> A sporting event is a pretty scattered target for a domestic terrorist. You are just as likely to kill people who support your view as oppose it, unless you are in the fatties liberation movement.


 Yeah you make a very valid point! :Smile:

----------


## robuzo

^Unless you are opposed to the symbolism of the event, as Eric Rudolph was opposed to the "global socialism" of the Olympics.

----------


## Zooheekock

> Eric Rudolph was opposed to the &quot;global socialism&quot; of the Olympics.


 Reason and rationality are not close friends with these people, are they? If the world's biggest corporate wankfest is some kind of socialist conspiracy, I guess the patriotism of blowing the legs off your fellow countrymen - whatever their beliefs - must seem perfectly obvious.

----------


## piwanoi

Very Early days as yet, so in reality any opinions as to the guilty party , however thinly applied they are is highly speculative to say the least. :Smile:

----------


## koman

> ^I have talked to their families just this morning. I just got to school and read about this tragedy. 
> 
> What a place to put bombs...at the finish line. So so wrong.


Thoughtful terrorists.  They knew that the finish area would be getting a lot more attention than anywhere else.   This is all about getting attention and making some kind of "statement". 

 The participants are from all over the world, so that greatly improves the guarantees of world wide interest and attention.    Seems like the explosive devises were designed to create maximum injury too...smallish bombs loaded with shrapnel placed in areas where lots of people would congregate near the finish.

  Let's wait to see if any group raises their hand to claim "victory".   Seems quite likely in view of the nature of the thing and the maximising of the terror effect etc.

----------


## robuzo

> Eric Rudolph was opposed to the &quot;global socialism&quot; of the Olympics.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Reason and rationality are not close friends with these people, are they? If the world's biggest corporate wankfest is some kind of socialist conspiracy, I guess the patriotism of blowing the legs off your fellow countrymen - whatever their beliefs - must seem perfectly obvious.


It's not easy to get inside the heads of these people, cramped and crowded as those heads are. I suppose saying that the crony capitalism of taxpayer-funded sports, which is pretty much what professional sports has devolved into everywhere, is synonymous with socialism is slightly more sensible than saying Obama is both a radical Muslim and a communist. You'll have better luck and less chance of injury asking a Rottweiler to watch his table manners than suggesting a Christian Dominionist apply reason.

I just read the following comment by John Cole at the Balloon Juice blog, and I must admit, self-hating American that I am, I agree: "people all over the world deal with this every single god damned day. That does not minimize the tragedy, but like I noted earlier, 37 people were killed in Iraq. Today. And it is no longer even on the front page of the New York Times, and when it was earlier, it was just an AP/Reuters feed." I'm not sure that Americans are more self-centered or as a nation more solipsistic than people in other countries, but America's solipsism is much less forgivable than that of just about any other country.

----------


## Necron99

> Originally Posted by Zooheekock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Eric Rudolph was opposed to the &quot;global socialism&quot; of the Olympics.
> ...


^ that was honest.

It's American exceptionalism.

Australian kids are told they are lucky, reminded of others sacrifices and that they should be good at sports. There is no hero culture for warriors.
What are American kids told?

----------


## alwarner

> Originally Posted by alwarner
> 
> 
> Post what you want to.  It'll be ages before all the facts are out.
> 
> BBC are also mentioning hydrogen peroxide as I'm typing this.  Unconfirmed but it's certainly being speculated on.
> 
> 
> By the BBC for fucks sake.
> ...


My oh my.

The point was, that rickschoppers was being told only to report facts.  Why shouldn't he post what is being speculated in the press?  Don't be a penis ALL the time mate.  It doesn't suit you.

----------


## Seekingasylum

From the blasts it seems the explosives were home made. Not much you can do if it was a backpacker bomb as used in London. Dealing with aimless terrorism is the worst kind and in any free, democratic liberal society almost impossible to police. Belfast could only deal with it when a perimeter was deployed around the immediate city centre with folk being funnelled into turnstiles for security screening. 

These things can only be resolved on a case by case basis and defeat a strategic approach when those who commit the crimes are so diffuse in organisation and aim.

Problem with Americans they are so susceptible to such an array of media peddling extremist political views for commercial reasons that they become quite neurotic.

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Koojo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by alwarner
> ...


Suits me perfectly thank you very much.  :Smile: 

my point was, why even mention what the press are speculating? it's pointless, they haven't got a clue.
I heard it was the north koreans, MT is speculating that, she has as much clue as the BBC at the moment.

I find when these things happen the media are speculating and jumping to conclusions and people accept it as fact.
best to wait a few days and let the dust settle.

----------


## Radius

The teaparty just had an event in Boston on April 13. It's on youtube. The original teaparty of 1773 which happened in Boston is seen by many as the beginning of the American revolution.

It's Patriots Day. Boston has statues of Patriots everywhere around the city. These patriots are also known as the founding fathers. The football team in Mass is The New England Patriots. The Patriot Missile is made in Massachusetts at Raytheon. The Boston Marathon held on Patriots Day could be called the Patriot Games. April 15 is also the day taxes are due in the US. The original tea party was all about taxes. Lots of symbolism connected to this place and time.


I wouldn't rule out an American being the perpetrator.

----------


## Camel Toe

> I wouldn't rule out an American being the perpetrator.


 

I bet he looks like this .. and his girlfriend is phat and the dood drinks Budweiser and crushes the cans with his bare hands just before they're empty.

----------


## Radius

Just checked the wikipedia link for the boston tea party which has a 'talk' section. Someone suggested a correction a few days ago. Below is exactly what is posted. Why the sudden change???


*"Edit request on 10 April 2013*

Near the beginning of the article the words "political protest"  should be replaced by "act of terrorism" to keep the language used  modern and in perspective."


Talk:Boston Tea Party - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Now isn't that an odd coincidence.

----------


## alwarner

> Originally Posted by alwarner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Koojo
> ...


ha ha touche!

I know what you're saying but it's worth posting if it's out there.  I don't think the speculation was that it was a Hydrogen Peroxide bomb rather that IF it was then it would point to certain groups.

It's all come from a guy called Peter Bergen who is "CNN's Analyst" who was talking about the possibilities.  He said that it could very well be right wing domestic terrorists but if the device was HP then that would probably rule them out.

I guess that the other media outlets picked up on it from there.  

 :kma:

----------


## Radius

Sent that to the FBI via their tips page. What the hell you never know. I wonder if they found that already.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Following the federal deregulation in broadcasting in the late 90s the USA now has over 1400 radio stations broadcasting talk radio most of which derive healthy incomes from editorialising facts to suit extremist opinions enhancing ratings and advertising revenue. 

It's a fact of life apparent to anyone with a car radio and that therefore includes most Americans in the demographic.

Are you American Bsnub or simply facile?

----------


## The Big Fella

If this was a proper terrorist attack wouldn't the gloating perp,s have already admitted doing it ? They don't often wait to gloat and no matter who actually did it prepare to lose even more of your rights and freedoms people
The world truly has gone mad !

----------


## Necron99

> If this was a proper terrorist attack wouldn't the gloating perp,s have already admitted doing it ? They don't often wait to gloat and no matter who actually did it prepare to lose even more of your rights and freedoms people
> The world truly has gone mad !



Not really needed to claim credit. The effect on US society will be the same, or even worse. Is it AlQaida? Is it a new boogyman?

----------


## bsnub

> Following the federal deregulation in broadcasting in the late 90s the USA now has over 1400 radio stations broadcasting talk radio most of which derive healthy incomes from editorialising facts to suit extremist opinions enhancing ratings and advertising revenue. 
> 
> It's a fact of life apparent to anyone with a car radio and that therefore includes most Americans in the demographic.
> 
> Are you American Bsnub or simply facile?


This proves that you know fuck all about America. Nobody listens to talk radio any more except for the over fifty geriatrics. 

Car radio? Really? Absurd.

----------


## Necron99

Incredibly easy if anyone is interested.

How to Make Acetone Peroxide: A Primary High Explosive &#171; Explosives & Fireworks

Also very dangerous..

----------


## slackula

> Car radio? Really? Absurd.


No, they really exist! It's that goofy looking thing next to the USB port where the iPod plugs in.  :Smile:

----------


## beazalbob69

> Originally Posted by bsnub
> 
> Car radio? Really? Absurd.
> 
> 
> No, they really exist! It's that goofy looking thing next to the USB port where the iPod plugs in.


ipod ins't that one of them there fancy 8 track whitchamacallit's? There are still many in the US that listen to talk radio and even on the AM!!! but yeah it is mostly older people which tend to also be the most right or left wing people in the US. I only ever listened to Coast to Coast AM for all the news I like.

----------


## raycarey

it will be interesting to see who is responsible for this.

----------


## bsnub

> but yeah it is mostly older people which tend to also be the most right or left wing people in the US.


Try most right wing.

----------


## Zooheekock

> ....left wing people in the US....


 Pictures or it didn't happen.

----------


## Radius

A person connected to the Tea Party beliefs is a likely suspect as..

1) Just a few  days earlier the tea party met in Boston for more ranting about the injustices against it members.

2)* April 15* is  also known as* Tax Day* in America. This event occurred on April 15.

3) This year both Patriots Day in Massachusetts and Tax Day are the same.

4) It takes place in Boston the home of  the original tea party and home of the fore fathers of the nation who  are also called Patriots. The fore fathers are waved like a flag by the Tea Party.

5) The marathon being run on this day could be called a  Patriot Game. The book 
    Patriot Games is about a terrorist in Boston.

6) The page on the original Boston Teaparty at wikipedia is altered a few days earlier by someone suggesting that when describing what happened at the original tea party the words "political protest" should  be replaced by "act of terrorism"..." to keep the language used modern and  in perspective."

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> it will be interesting to see who is responsible for this.


Based on nothing other than my own opinion, I think this was an act of domestic terrorism.

----------


## Necron99

^^^ Radius, the novel Patriot Games was about an IRA assassination of a royal.
It had nothing to do with Boston.

Why would the terrorists _want the label terrorists_, rather than leaveraging the patriotism wrapped up in the original tea party?

Tin foil hats can sometimes be put on too tightly.

----------


## adzt1

^^^ domestic  terror on the streets of the USA?    .  Linked to what cause? ..

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> ^^^ domestic  terror on the streets of the USA?    .  Linked to what cause? ..


Who knows? Some asshole who's mad at somebody about something. Since when did the shooters/bombers need to make sense?

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> A person connected to the Tea Party beliefs is a likely suspect as..
> 
> 1) Just a few  days earlier the tea party met in Boston for more ranting about the injustices against it members.
> 
> 2)* April 15* is  also known as* Tax Day* in America. This event occurred on April 15.
> 
> 3) This year both Patriots Day in Massachusetts and Tax Day are the same.
> 
> 4) It takes place in Boston the home of  the original tea party and home of the fore fathers of the nation who  are also called Patriots. The fore fathers are waved like a flag by the Tea Party.
> ...


It really does have domestic terrorism written all over it. Then again as someone above pointed out, if the idea is to further erode civil rights in America, then a false flag operation would work - and find some hillbillies with rebel tattoos to blame it on. Americans would buy it. Dumb and dumber sort of thing.

----------


## koman

We need Hansuman in on this....... so far the theories have been really lame.
We need tales of meetings in TelAviv;  Bearded Mossad agents dancing in allyways after the bombs went off.... mysterious Jews flying in and out of NY and Boston... George Bush seen on cellphone just prior to explosions......

----------


## Butterfly

> it will be interesting to see who is responsible for this.


I am not sure the American retard terrorists would do such a thing, but again never underestimate their stupidity and their sense of irony.

I would bet long term residents Jihadist amateurs, the new OpenSource version

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by bsnub
> 
> Word is that a Saudi national was spotted fleeing the scene and was chased down by a civilian and held until he was arrested by police
> 
> 
> Clearly this calls for a re-invasion of Iraq then.


Is that near Brazil?

----------


## robuzo

> it will be interesting to see who is responsible for this.


If 9/11 is any indication the US will wind up invading North Korea over this, which likely had as much to do with this bombing as Iraq did with the Twin Towers. 

I am thinking that if nobody (credible) has claimed the bombings by now it means their plan includes not stopping just yet. Hope their cover has been blown, or they at least think it has and go quiet for a while. McVeigh and his merry band were nabbed through a combination of stupidity and a lot of luck. That is even more the case when it comes to the crew at the Canadian border (LAX Millenium). Law enforcement needs a bit of luck, and if these "masterminds" left a UXB behind they will have given a lot away.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I bet the 'authorities' already know who it is.

If it was the fantasy Al Queda, then they would've notified the press straight away, as it fits their agenda. 

It's probably sponsored by the Koch brothers, so they're all running around like headless chickens in the Pentagon trying to work out what the hell they should do and how they can pin it on a bunch of Saudi goat herders in Iraq.

----------


## Necron99

^ Iran.

----------


## Butterfly

> I bet the 'authorities' already know who it is.
> 
> If it was the fantasy Al Queda, then they would've notified the press straight away, as it fits their agenda. 
> 
> It's probably sponsored by the Koch brothers, so they're all running around like headless chickens in the Pentagon trying to work out what the hell they should do and how they can pin it on a bunch of Saudi goat herders in Iraq.


too easy a story, my bet will be American born Jihadists, the product of GW Bush and his years of demonizing Islam.

----------


## beazalbob69

> I bet the 'authorities' already know who it is.
> 
> If it was the fantasy Al Queda, then they would've notified the press straight away, as it fits their agenda. 
> 
> It's probably sponsored by the Koch brothers, so they're all running around like headless chickens in the Pentagon trying to work out what the hell they should do and how they can pin it on a bunch of Saudi goat herders in Iraq.


All part of the plan. Gotta keep the sheep confused and scared much easier to control what they do that way. Whoever did it rest assured it will be used to further agenda's.

I am also waiting to see who is supposedly responsible for this. I am betting there will be many unanswered questions and mixups to feed the conspiracy theorist's just like every other "terrorist" act before it.

Just another day in the New World Order. :mid:

----------


## alwarner

The two bombs in the bins was the same tactic that the IRA used in Warrington.

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

Laura Trevelyan's bovine coverage on BBC World is ludicrous...

'Runners came to Boston to run in a marathon that they genuinely love. And it ends with them having their limbs amputated'

Not as ludicrous as my missus though, who upon being told of the bomb, said 'Was it North Korea who did it?'

----------


## MissTraveller

> Originally Posted by raycarey
> 
> 
> it will be interesting to see who is responsible for this.
> 
> 
> If 9/11 is any indication the US will wind up invading North Korea over this, which likely had as much to do with this bombing as Iraq did with the Twin Towers. 
> .


I highly doubt it, but I get your point. Invading North Korea won't be as easy as invading Iraq. Firstly, because North Korea has missiles aiming in two directions, and secondly, because Kim Jun is a freak and we don't know what he is capable of. South Korea is trying to get him into talking, but he refuses to even talk to SK.

----------


## MissTraveller

> Not as ludicrous as my missus though, who upon being told of the bomb, said 'Was it North Korea who did it?'


It isn't that ludicrous of a thought!

----------


## Radius

I'm amazed that no one sees someone requesting to change the words "political protest" to "act of terrorism" as standing out.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:Boston_Tea_Party

 It's logged by the computer just four days prior to an act that might well be associated with those who consider patriotism fighting this government. You must not know much about what's been going on in the right wing nutter circles for the past four years. Bomb shelters, assault weapons selling out, threats against Obama and others,rich people running away for fear of taxes, buying gold for the coming end of days. It's all there. 


Remember this guy?

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by The Ghost Of The Moog
> 
> 
> 
> Not as ludicrous as my missus though, who upon being told of the bomb, said 'Was it North Korea who did it?'
> 
> 
> It isn't that ludicrous of a thought!


It's a ridiculous thought. This thread really is bringing out the dipshits.
All else aside, imagine how stupid it would make them look.
2 little bombs at a race, 4 dead. 
I put it down to a single Loone of the tea party variety acting alone. 

It's very minor reallY. There was a traffic pileup recently that was more damaging to property and lives But the U.S. Will go into paranoid lockdown mode now.

----------


## Mr Lick

Remember this guy? 


[/quote]


Has he been sectioned yet?  :Smile:

----------


## Necron99

My prediction.
To make you safe there will be a nationwide rollout of surveillance cameras and a new department created to manage them.

----------


## MissTraveller

[quote=Koojo;2420767][quote=MissTraveller;2420750]


> It's very minor reallY. There was a traffic pileup recently that was more damaging to property and lives But the U.S. Will go into paranoid lockdown mode now.


Well I wouldn't say minor when people have been killed and maimed..but I also believe it is either the muzzies or local talent. I do agree with you that the US people will live in more fear now than they ever have. Keep them fearful approach that Bush did so well.

----------


## Zooheekock

> Well I wouldn't say minor when people have been killed and maimed


 If you average out deaths from road accidents in America, they run to about 3 an hour. This is a non-event but most people are unable to put these things into any kind of sane context, which is why governments are so easily able to exploit them.  


> Keep them fearful approach that Bush did so well


 All recent American presidents, with the possible exception of Carter, have done it.

----------


## koman

^^
I think he meant minor compared to the shit that happens in Pakistan, Iraq and other places that are full of true believers...and happens so frequently it's barly newsworthy any more.   Americans are just naturally inclined to fret a bit when people blow up stuff in their back yards....and are not so effected by goings on in other peoples back yards.

   It's truly astonishing reading some to the bollocks posted on here concerning an event where the smoke has not even cleared yet.   We might as well throw in the Cathholic dioceses of Boston as a suspect....they are mighty pissed over abortion and birth control you know....or maybe somebody was just pissed off at all these people running around and disrupting traffic flow.....or..maybe it was one of the usual suspects who are still preparing their victory speech and setting up the recording gear.....this place is getting almost as bad as Thaivisa..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## alwarner

> it is either the muzzies or local talent


Perceptive there MissTraveller.

You should get into profiling for the FBI.

----------


## MissTraveller

> ^^
> I think he meant minor compared to the shit that happens in Pakistan, Iraq and other places that are full of true believers...and happens so frequently it's barly newsworthy any more.   Americans are just naturally inclined to fret a bit when people blow up stuff in their back yards....and are not so effected by goings on in other peoples back yards.
> 
>    It's truly astonishing reading some to the bollocks posted on here concerning an event where the smoke has not even cleared yet.   We might as well throw in the Cathholic dioceses of Boston as a suspect....they are mighty pissed over abortion and birth control you know....or maybe somebody was just pissed off at all these people running around and disrupting traffic flow.....or..maybe it was one of the usual suspects who are still preparing their victory speech and setting up the recording gear.....this place is getting almost as bad as Thaivisa.....


haha... true, yet kind of funny how people just jump all over a story like this since the media does. 

I was thiinking that other news seemed to have went on the wayside like the car bomb in Iraq yesterday  that killed 50+ people and injured 200+. The other about a US plane,  just today, that bombed a village in Afghanistan, killing 30 at a  wedding party. Tsk tsk.

----------


## slackula

> Has he been sectioned yet?


You are joking right? They gave him his gun permit back..

Tactical Response CEO James Yeager: I Got My Gun Permit Back | TPM LiveWire

----------


## S Landreth

> It's truly astonishing reading some to the bollocks posted on here concerning an event where the smoke has not even cleared yet.


Clearing some smoke (2 hours from now),..

Media Advisory from the FBI: A press conference is scheduled for Tuesday, April 16 @ 9:30am at The Westin Copley Plaza.

https://twitter.com/Boston_Police/st...98278444261376

A multi-agency response including state and federal law enforcement agencies has been activated and is investigating the cause of the explosions along the Boston Marathon route and elsewhere. The FBIs Boston Division stands with the Boston Police Department (BPD) and remains on-scene. The FBI is offering its assistance in whatever capacity BPD requires. The situation remains fluid, and it remains too early to establish the cause and motivation.

FBI; FBI Assists Boston Police Department Regarding Explosions Along Marathon Route and Elsewhere

update/Summed up,.

Thanks for all your help, support and patience, please give us any information you might have, its an active investigation, we arent sharing squat with the public at this time.

----------


## beazalbob69

> My prediction.
> To make you safe there will be a nationwide rollout of surveillance cameras and a new department created to manage them.


There already is. You cant go anywhere in the US without being on camera now they just need a dept to manage all of them if there isn't one already in place.

----------


## Mr Lick

The FBI has said there are "no known additional threats" in Boston following the bombing of the marathon.

At a news briefing in the city, officials said no bombs other than the two which exploded at the finishing line had been found.

Three people were killed, including an eight-year-old boy, and more than 150 injured by the bombs. 

Doctors treating the wounded have said a number of people have had pellets and "nail-like" fragments removed.

Richard DesLauriers, the FBI agent in charge of the investigation, told reporters there was "no known imminent physical threat at any location where we might be conducting investigative activity right now".

He said police had received "voluminous tips" from the public, and urged people to co-operate with investigators.

"We will go to the ends of the Earth to identify the subject or subjects who are responsible for this despicable crime, and we will do everything we can to bring them to justice," he said.

The governor of Massachusetts, Deval Patrick, said it was "important to clarify that two, and only two, explosive devices were found yesterday". 

There were earlier reports that several unexploded devices had been found across the city.

Mr Patrick said all other suspect parcels had been examined and found not to be bombs.

Officials praised emergency workers and volunteers who had helped those injured, saying they had saved lives.

Speaking to reporters at a hospital where many of the wounded have been taken, one doctor said he believed the fragments had been inside the bomb.

He said some patients had more than 40 shrapnel wounds, and that several amputations had been carried out.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> I bet the 'authorities' already know who it is.
> 
> If it was the fantasy Al Queda, then they would've notified the press straight away, as it fits their agenda. 
> 
> It's probably sponsored by the Koch brothers, so they're all running around like headless chickens in the Pentagon trying to work out what the hell they should do and how they can pin it on a bunch of Saudi goat herders in Iraq.


It was probably fantasy Osama bin Laden's twin Ronald McDonald. When no one was looking the statues placed the bombs.

----------


## raycarey

if it wasn't this saudi, this would have to be one of the bigger 'wrong place at the wrong time' situations in recent history.




> REVERE  The roommate of the Saudi Arabia man whose apartment was  searched by Boston Marathon bombing investigators today said he doubts  his friend played a role in what Governor Deval Patrick today called a  terrorist attack.
> 
>  I dont think he could do that, the roommate told the Globe.
> 
>  The roommate described the man as a devout Muslim who is 20 years old  and a fan of soccer. He said the man is from the city of Medina in  Saudi Arabia.
> 
>  The man is in Boston attending an English language school in greater  Boston, the roommate said, who added that he last saw him on Sunday.
> 
>  The roommate said law enforcement suddenly appeared at his door on  Ocean Avenue late Monday night and asked him to step out of the unit.   Police were still at the apartment this morning.
> ...


âI donât think he could do that,â says roommate of Saudi Arabian man questioned in Marathon bombings - Boston.com

----------


## S Landreth

more news,......

A person briefed on the Boston Marathon investigation says the explosives were in 6-liter pressure cookers and placed in black duffel bags.: Boston Marathon Bombings: Explosives Were in Pressure Cookers « CBS DC

Passenger heard 2 men speaking Arabic on flight from Boston this am. Plane returned to gate, swept & cleared. Men rebooked. Nerves frayed.: https://twitter.com/intent/follow?or...on&variant=2.0

The official said that the devices appeared to have been made with black powder (black powder will be hard to trace) and ball bearings, but that investigators were unsure how the two that exploded had been set off.: http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/16/us....html?hp&_r=2&


Liz Norden, a mother of five, had just finished hauling groceries into her Wakefield home Monday afternoon when her cellphone rang.

Within the next two hours, amid frantic phone calls and a panicked drive into Boston, Norden pieced together the horrific truth that will forever change her two sons lives  and her own. Each of the brothers lost a leg, from the knee down. One was taken to Beth Israel Deaconess, while the other was at Brigham and Womens Hospital.: A mother&rsquo;s nightmare: two sons, two lost limbs - Metro - The Boston Globe







Krystle Campbell, a 29-year-old from Medford, Mass., has been identified as the second victim who lost her life in the Boston Marathon bombing.: Krystle Campbell, Second Boston Marathon Bombing Victim, 'The Most Lovable Girl'

Source: Investigators found circuit board believed used to trigger marathon bombs.: https://twitter.com/shelleymurph

The third victim who died in the Boston Marathon bombings was identified as a Chinese citizen and a student at Boston University, the Chinese Consulate in New York said.

An official at the consulates press section, who was not authorised to give his name, said that one Chinese student was injured and another died in the blast.: Third victim killed in Boston Marathon bombings identified as Chinese citizen | South China Morning Post

----------


## Loy Toy

What a sick fucking world we live in.

How can anyone do such a thing.

----------


## wasabi

One lead is the ball bearings. Ball bearing balls can be purchased in loose batches,and are sold in the thousands if the buyer wants to purchase in bulk.Ball bearings come in a multitude of sizes.There are many major manufactures of ball bearings all over the world. Find out which manufacturer made the ball bearings,then the size,then the quantity used,then check the distributers record of sales,leads may follow.Old used ball bearings can be obtained from a breakers yard,but they will of different sizes,and a lot more work in cutting the caseings to release the old balls.Old balls will have scouring marks and can be blue in colour from heat.

----------


## Radius

You guys amaze me. After all the endless senseless mass killing in the US (and around the world), you think this has to be a muslim or someone with a reason you would know about in order to do this. This could be anyone and it could have even been done just for laughs. All this analysis of terrorism verses war is just idiocy. Like there are rules for anyone out there. They say the British redcoats that fought the colonists were killed easily because they marched in lines, waited to be told what to do and wore their moronic red coats. And some of you are desperate to link this to muslims because you really have been brainwashed by the right wing media. Then there are those who cry 'the horror, the horror!' Get over it this happens 5 times daily around the world and sometimes its perpetrated by the US.

----------


## Jesus Jones

Michael Moore and is usual BS blaming the Patriot Act movement and Tax day.  The sad thing is the idiotic folks just might believe it!

----------


## piwanoi

Personally I would think its somewhat fool hardy by any one as yet to apportion blame or even say you suspect one group or another cos to do so reveals your biased  politic leanings ,its still early days yet a the dust has hardly settled ,I see Allan Jones the Australian hard right TV mouth piece is trying to pin it on the left ,whilst here it would appear a few seem to put the blame on the Right ,me?, I ain't a clue so I will just await developments and say nothing rather than finish up with egg on my face ,every one will be wiser if and when the evidence of this terrible case comes to the light of day . :Smile:

----------


## sabang

An aussie idot-

*Alan Jones suggests 'left-wing radical students' link to Boston bombing*


_Broadcaster Alan Jones is facing an online backlash after suggesting on national television that "left-wing radical students" were behind the Boston Marathon bombings and that Australia should reconsider its intake of foreign university students in response._

Read more: Alan Jones Boston Bombing Comments

----------


## piwanoi

^Thanks for that Sabang ,whats he going to say if its proved a hard right group is involved, now he's painted himself into a corner?, what a bloody plonker !

----------


## sabang

^^ That's the point innit- plonkers of all stripes and colors are painting themselves into the Dunces corner, invariably speculating their own preconceived prejudice. Dunno why (nowt all to do I s'pose) but I'm quite interested to see who was behind this, and there is no credible evidence yet as to whom it might be, or why. But there will be, soon enuff.

----------


## somtamslap

Kids. Trenchcoat mafia stuff.


Terrible that an 8 year old boy was amongst the deceased. What goes through these people's heads.

----------


## piwanoi

> ^^ That's the point innit- plonkers of all stripes and colors are painting themselves into the Dunces corner, invariably speculating their own preconceived prejudice. Dunno why (nowt all to do I s'pose) but I'm quite interested to see who was behind this, and there is no credible evidence yet as to whom it might be, or why. But there will be, soon enuff.


 Yeah Sabang your answer makes a very valid point! :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> speculating their own preconceived prejudice


Attribute it to media speculation from idiots like Piers Morgan to name but one of many. All in a frenzy to be the first to give us "breaking news". Media as usual fuels the fire of aspiring CSI folks.




> But there will be, soon enuff.


Yes soon enuff. Sure to be followed with coverup and grand conspiracy theories when the results of the investigation are contrary to premature assessment of guilt.

----------


## piwanoi

^Ah Yes ,The grand old conspiracy Theories! , seems like in many cases we are regarded  as oddballs if we have an open mind! :Smile:

----------


## good2bhappy

feel for the parents of the young children
No parent should have to mourn for a child
hope the litttle girl pulls through

----------


## raycarey

two points....

it's been two days...interesting that no one has come forward to claim responsibility.  

the ATF is in charge of the investigation....shame that there hasn't been a director of the ATF since 2006.  Thanks NRA!

----------


## alwarner

> two points....
> 
> it's been two days...interesting that no one has come forward to claim responsibility.  
> 
> the ATF is in charge of the investigation....shame that there hasn't been a director of the ATF since 2006.  Thanks NRA!


At least with the ATF you know there'll be a body count!

----------


## piwanoi

The way I see this maybe(and I do say maybe) quite a few people are involved or have knowledge of this terrible crime, it could just be that a 15 million Dollar unconditional reward for the arrest and conviction of the perpetrator/s may just bring quick results!! ,its certainly worth a try and the person/s would feel very ill at ease knowing  that there is a price on their head/s of such magnitude .

----------


## leemo

> ^I have talked to their families just this morning. I just got to school and read about this tragedy. 
> 
> What a place to put bombs...at the finish line. So so wrong.


That or the start seem to be the likely places for greatest impact, and of the two my wild guess has the terrorist reckoning the finish line gets more attention.

----------


## leemo

> Originally Posted by raycarey
> 
> 
> it will be interesting to see who is responsible for this.
> 
> 
> As said already, it matters little who it is claimed did this. you are going to lose more of your rights and freedoms regardless of who did it. Obama want's your guns remember people and he will get them one way or another and use this as an excuse to pass even more legislation. I will put money on it !


If it is found to be the peaceful guys, and I have no problem going on record believing it is, we will be obliged to shrug and go about our business muttering that an isolated few are giving the other billion plus a bad name. If it's a leftist group, much the same will happen. 

But should it turn out to be the far right, then the right thinking bigots and hypocrites will go into overdrive to ensure nobody forgets, and the incident will be made to overshadow the next dozen or so from the previous pious groups. 

Either way, I agree the Anointed One is already in a scrum deciding how to exploit this as convincing proof that Americans still have too much freedom.

----------


## leemo

> I bet the 'authorities' already know who it is.
> 
> If it was the fantasy Al Queda, then they would've notified the press straight away, as it fits their agenda. 
> 
> It's probably sponsored by the Koch brothers, so they're all running around like headless chickens in the Pentagon trying to work out what the hell they should do and how they can pin it on a bunch of Saudi goat herders in Iraq.


Now if it turns out to be the peaceful guys you have set the stage to follow the conspiracy angle. Nicely done.

----------


## jamescollister

Away from the good US, bad US and who's responsible, there are a few thing so far that don't add up. Been involved in these type of events, large crowds, high profile people, marches etc.
Night before area is policed, parked cars are towed, garbage is remove, sniffer dogs, bomb disposal guys, cops etc check everything. Manholes, phone line pits would have been searched and sealed. The area should have been clear until the public arrived.
That leaves. one or more persons carrying a bag with bombs, placing them in the full view of everyone, under the eyes of CCTV, police, race volunteers and the public in general and  walks away and no one notices. That's very poor policing and public awareness. Either the city is strapped for cash and couldn't pay the over time, or someone in-charged screwed up badly. Jim

----------


## Latindancer

Good point. ..there's the ring of truth to what you say, Jim.

----------


## Pragmatic

> one or more persons carrying a bag with bombs, placing them in the full view of everyone, under the eyes of CCTV, police, race volunteers and the public in general and walks away and no one notices. That's very poor policing


Over a course of 28 miles I'd think it ridiculous that anyone could blame "bad policing" for this incident.

----------


## Butterfly

The War on Terror will eventually end up on US soil,

----------


## koman

^
The problem they are facing is that there were many thousands of people, with many thousands of bags.  Many of the bags would look pretty much the same and lots of them would be placed on the ground. With so many people milling around nobody would notice anyone just placing an ordinary looking bag on the ground..and not likely notice them wandering off and leaving it either...all assuming that this is what was done.  

  The actions may well have been captured on camera, but with the amount of stuff going on, it would take a while to sift out.   Even if you did see a person(s) placing the bag(s) on video,  it might not be possible to identify them.   I doubt if they were waving for the cameras and considering what they were doing, you would expect them to be careful about covering their identity...maybe even use some kind of disguise and just blend in with the large crowd. 

There even seems to be a long shot possibility that this was just some random act perpetrated by some dysfunctional person with fantasies about blowing up stuff and killing people......we've seen some pretty bizarre mass killings with automatic rifles recently.   There were no logical reasons for the mass killings....it was just something certain people wanted to do...for whatever reasons their diseased minds conjured up.    Fire bugs burn down buildings just to watch them burn and so on......

From the reports so far it looks like the "bombs: were pretty low-tech affairs that could be made by almost anyone.  I believe you can find full instructions on the internet and most self respecting terrorist groups around the world have detailed hand-books on the subject.

  Hopefully this is not some new trend starting up.

----------


## mao say dung

> very well said, and sadly the message still didn't get through for the Pentagon and the US government


Don't think they actually read TD all that often...

----------


## jamescollister

> Originally Posted by jamescollister
> 
> one or more persons carrying a bag with bombs, placing them in the full view of everyone, under the eyes of CCTV, police, race volunteers and the public in general and walks away and no one notices. That's very poor policing
> 
> 
> Over a course of 28 miles I'd think it ridiculous that anyone could blame "bad policing" for this incident.


28 miles is nothing, a city collect 100s of miles of garbage every day, 58 cops walking one mile each would gave cover the course in less than an hour. Would hope the city has more cops than that, plus all the volunteers should have been briefed. Events like this are planned well in advance, involve 1,000 of people. There shouldn't have been an empty cigarette packet on the road at the start of the race. Jim

----------


## koman

> Originally Posted by Pragmatic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by jamescollister
> ...


Maybe there was nothing on the road at the start of the race.  Maybe the bombs were placed after the race started and with the numbers of people and the number of bags why would anyone notice one or two more. 

  No police force anywhere can monitor everybody and eveything all the time.   One of the most important reasons for choosing such a big event I would think. Once things get going there is just too much going on for anybody to notice anything.
There were 27,000 participants plus well over 100,000 spectators and the area where the bombs were planted was packed with people.

   All the bomber(s) needed  to do was wander into the crowd with their bags, look inconpicuous and wander off again leaving the bags behind....amongst all the other thousands of bags.    The really scary part of all this, is that it is just about impossible to prevent....without levels of serurity and survellance than would suffocate everybody...and even with that, it probably would still not prevent it...just make it a bit harder.

----------


## Radius

> There even seems to be a long shot possibility that this was just some random act perpetrated by some dysfunctional person with fantasies about blowing up stuff and killing people......we've seen some pretty bizarre mass killings with automatic rifles recently.   There were no logical reasons for the mass killings....it was just something certain people wanted to do...for whatever reasons their diseased minds conjured up.    Fire bugs burn down buildings just to watch them burn and so on......
> 
> From the reports so far it looks like the "bombs: were pretty low-tech affairs that could be made by almost anyone.  I believe you can find full instructions on the internet and most self respecting terrorist groups around the world have detailed hand-books on the subject.
> 
>   Hopefully this is not some new trend starting up.


It's not a 'long shot' at all. Nutters are at it all the time in the US as you mentioned. It's very possible it's an American. All these people who are so positive it was connected to Al Qaeda are ridiculous.

----------


## Necron99

> Away from the good US, bad US and who's responsible, there are a few thing so far that don't add up. Been involved in these type of events, large crowds, high profile people, marches etc.
> Night before area is policed, parked cars are towed, garbage is remove, sniffer dogs, bomb disposal guys, cops etc check everything. Manholes, phone line pits would have been searched and sealed. The area should have been clear until the public arrived.
> That leaves. one or more persons carrying a bag with bombs, placing them in the full view of everyone, under the eyes of CCTV, police, race volunteers and the public in general and  walks away and no one notices. That's very poor policing and public awareness. Either the city is strapped for cash and couldn't pay the over time, or someone in-charged screwed up badly. Jim



If you look here, there appear to be bags and boxes of shit all over the place..
One more wouldn't be noticed.

----------


## Butterfly

what is amazing is why it didn't happen before, it's such an easy target with the loose organization and the moving crowd

a disaster waiting to happen, and it did

----------


## taxexile

> Night before area is policed, parked cars are towed, garbage is remove, sniffer dogs, bomb disposal guys, cops etc check everything. Manholes, phone line pits would have been searched and sealed. The area should have been clear until the public arrived.
> That leaves. one or more persons carrying a bag with bombs, placing them in the full view of everyone, under the eyes of CCTV, police, race volunteers and the public in general and  walks away and no one notices. That's very poor policing and public awareness. Either the city is strapped for cash and couldn't pay the over time, or someone in-charged screwed up badly. Jim


indeed, and after 10+ years of homeland security overkill in the usa i am surprised that the public are not more aware of the potential dangers of "unattended packages"

ever since the terrorist bombings in the 70's and 80's in the uk, the sight of an unattended package lying around in a public area is enough to clear the area in a heartbeat. it has become part of our psyche.

----------


## Pragmatic

> 28 miles is nothing, a city collect 100s of miles of garbage every day, 58 cops walking one mile each would gave cover the course in less than an hour. Would hope the city has more cops than that, plus all the volunteers should have been briefed. Events like this are planned well in advance, involve 1,000 of people. There shouldn't have been an empty cigarette packet on the road at the start of the race. Jim


If one of those "58 cops" has done his mile "in one hour" then that's "one hour" of free time behind him for someone to do whatever. It's the same as the refuse man. He collects the refuse and within 10 seconds someone fills the bin up that he's just emptied. Sorry Jim I think your reasoning to be illogical.
I'm sure the perpetrator(s) of this crime would have been aware of the security measures being undertaken. And no police force would have prevented it if the perpetrator(s) were determined enough. Which I'm sure is the case here.

----------


## taxexile

the biggest help to the terrorists objective is the publics complacency and their faith that the authorities have everything under control.

----------


## Cujo

> what is amazing is why it didn't happen before, it's such an easy target with the loose organization and the moving crowd
> 
> a disaster waiting to happen, and it did


You do say some stupid Shit.

----------


## DrAndy

yes, he does

It was just a sporting event, nothing political

trouble is, whoever did this was out to kill and maim as many people as possible without any clear reason

I am not jumping to conclusions but my thoughts are that this is the work of some stupid right wing pro-gun group

could be wrong...

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> interesting that no one has come forward to claim responsibility.


How do you know that?

----------


## jamescollister

> Originally Posted by jamescollister
> 
> 28 miles is nothing, a city collect 100s of miles of garbage every day, 58 cops walking one mile each would gave cover the course in less than an hour. Would hope the city has more cops than that, plus all the volunteers should have been briefed. Events like this are planned well in advance, involve 1,000 of people. There shouldn't have been an empty cigarette packet on the road at the start of the race. Jim
> 
> 
> If one of those "58 cops" has done his mile "in one hour" then that's "one hour" of free time behind him for someone to do whatever. It's the same as the refuse man. He collects the refuse and within 10 seconds someone fills the bin up that he's just emptied. Sorry Jim I think your reasoning to be illogical.
> I'm sure the perpetrator(s) of this crime would have been aware of the security measures being undertaken. And no police force would have prevented it if the perpetrator(s) were determined enough. Which I'm sure is the case here.


Not how it works, they don't collect the garbage and check for bombs then go home for the night. The city blocks the roads and limits pedestrian assess  to certain points and only authorized persons are allowed in. Police, security are in place to check. The area is sterile until the event opens. Don't know about Boston, but many large events ban alcohol and bags get searched at the entry point for booze. 
Don't have farang TV and the net is too slow to down load video, so I have only seen some photos and didn't see any backpacks. 
These events are run by professionals and should not be a solfttarget as the Police Chief is saying now. 
My experience says people don't leave bags unattended in the street, be it Boston, London or anywhere for fear they will get stolen,
More details will come out and we will see how it really went down. Jim

----------


## DrAndy

> That leaves. one or more persons carrying a bag with bombs, placing them in the full view of everyone, under the eyes of CCTV, police, race volunteers and the public in general and walks away and no one notices.


very easily done in a crowd

just put your rucksack down at your feet, next to a wall or bin or whatever

after several minutes, walk away leaving the bag; everyones' eyes are on the race, nobody would notice


I hope CCTV will pick up people with the same type of rucksack earlier and that will lead to the perps

----------


## piwanoi

Interesting to read ,and in fact highly amusing that those on the left suspect  the right and those on the right suspect the left , of course no one has a fucking clue as yet ,why not just have an open mind instead of showing your obvious political bias and writing something which later on if and when the true facts are revealed which may or may not bring your opinions into ridicule , I would think our Sabang spelled it out quite plainly in his post earlier on in his post #119  :Smile:

----------


## jamescollister

> Originally Posted by jamescollister
> 
> That leaves. one or more persons carrying a bag with bombs, placing them in the full view of everyone, under the eyes of CCTV, police, race volunteers and the public in general and walks away and no one notices.
> 
> 
> very easily done in a crowd
> 
> just put your rucksack down at your feet, next to a wall or bin or whatever
> 
> ...


This is one of the things I find strange, the CCTV. Law enforcement should had video within hours, not hard to wind back to when the bomb was placed, they know time and place. Then follow forward and backward to the escape or arrival. Maybe they are just not releasing the facts, but shops and stores would have recorded and they have not come out yet. 
Try and take a piss in a big city and they have video, that's the world today.
I am not a conspiracy person, I put everything down to stupidity until proven otherwise. Jim

----------


## raycarey

> Originally Posted by raycarey
> 
> interesting that no one has come forward to claim responsibility.
> 
> 
> How do you know that?


(working on the premise that you actually have one), what's your point?

----------


## Camel Toe

I think he means, although I wasn't asked, Big Brother could be withholding the info due to what is perceived as national security of some other political reason.  I can see that being true.  Thing is there are lots of foreign new agencies who would love to publish the fact someone did claim responsibility.  Have any of them done so?

----------


## Rainfall

I googled in German and Spanish, nothing.

----------


## Mr Lick

An amateur photographer who works in a downtown Boston office captured grim photos of the moment when the bombs went off as the marathon was finishing on Monday.

"I went to the window and I was looking in the direction of the finish line. I saw simultaneously a runner go down, a huge explosion, and then a deafening roar," Benjamin Thorndike said. "I had my camera in my hand, and I just pushed the rapid-shutter button down and just took 25 pictures over the course of what felt like a long time, but I think it was only 15 or 20 seconds."

None of the people in Thorndike's photos have been identified.

----------


## Mr Lick

From a blood-covered zipper pull to a dented blue-and-silver battery, the Boston Marathon bombing site has yielded important forensic evidence that authorities will use to profile and track suspects.

New photos of the crime scene where white-suited FBI specialists are gathering evidence are testament to the power of the two bombs, which twisted a metal pressure cooker apart and sprayed debris on rooftops.

The force of Monday’s blast killed three people and tore off the limbs of other victims, but dozens of clues were left behind.






There are orange and black wires marked with manufacturer details, half-inch nails known as brads, a made-in-China battery emblazoned “3000,” a green circuit board less than 2-inches long, and a shredded nylon bag.

----------


## Mr Lick

Latest reports are that invesstigators believe they have identified the suspect(s) from video evidence.

----------


## S Landreth

> Latest reports are that invesstigators believe they have identified the suspect(s) from video evidence.


1:49pm CNN: Federal law enforcement source says arrest has been made based on two videos showing suspect at bombing site.  One may actually show the placement of the bomb. They hope to have much more info later in the day.  They clearly identified an individual suspect from video recorded by the Lord & Taylor department store near the second explosion.  Also, video from a Boston TV station helped  they enhanced that and clearly saw the suspect dropping a black bag.

__________________________

update

Boston Marathon Bombing

2:34PM DOJ tells CNN no arrests have been made, as far as they know.

2:28pm CNN says two new sources say no one arrested, no one in custody, no one identified.

Chairman McCaul: "I have confirmation from the FBI that they have not, they do not have anybody in custody at this time.": https://twitter.com/intent/user?scre...w_p=tweetembed

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by Mr Lick
> 
> 
> Latest reports are that invesstigators believe they have identified the suspect(s) from video evidence.
> 
> 
> 1:49pm CNN: Federal law enforcement source says arrest has been made based on two videos showing suspect at bombing site.  One may actually show the placement of the bomb. They hope to have much more info later in the day.  They clearly identified an individual suspect from video recorded by the Lord & Taylor department store near the second explosion.  Also, video from a Boston TV station helped  they enhanced that and clearly saw the suspect dropping a black bag.
> 
> __________________________
> ...


CNN gets scolded by the FBI

After multiple media outlets (especially CNN) wrongly reported that an  arrest had been made in Boston, the FBI is urging media to "exercise  caution and attempt to verify information through appropriate official  channels before reporting."

CNN backs off arrest report... FBI scolds network...

----------


## piwanoi

An Interesting Video ,again my mind is completely open as to the perpetrator/s, this vid just puts another slant on the unfolding story Video: Egyptian Cleric: Boston Bombing Was Meant to Deliver a Message to America; Expect Similar Attacks in France

----------


## socal

> An Interesting Video ,again my mind is completely open as to the perpetrator/s, this vid just puts another slant on the unfolding story Video: Egyptian Cleric: Boston Bombing Was Meant to Deliver a Message to America; Expect Similar Attacks in France


My guess is the same people that are attacking innocent people inIndia _and_ the                          Sudan _and_ Algeria _and_ New                          York _and_ Pakistan _and_ Israel _and_ Russia _and_ Chechnya _and_ the                          Philippines _and_                          Indonesia _and_ Nigeria _and_ England _and_ Thailand _and_ Spain _and_ Egypt _and_ Bangladesh _and_ Saudi Arabia _and_ Turkey _and_ Morocco _and_ Yemen _and_ Arkansas _and_ France _and_ Uzbekistan _and_ Gaza _and_ Tunisia _and_ Kosovo _and_ Bosnia _and_ Mauritania _and_ Kenya _and_ Eritrea _and_ Syria _and_ Somalia _and_ California _and_ Kuwait _and_ Virginia _and_ Ethiopia _and_ Georgia _and_ Jordan _and_ United Arab Emirates _and_ Louisiana _and_ Texas _and_ Tanzania _and_ Illinois_                          and_ Australia                          _and_ Pennsylvania _and_ Belgium _and_ Denmark and East                          Timor _and_ Qatar _and_ Maryland _and_ Tajikistan_                          and_ the                          Netherlands _and_                          Afghanistan _and_ Chad                          _and_ Canada _and_ China _and_ Nepal _and_ the                          Maldives _and                         _ Argentina _and_ Mali                          _and_ Angola _and                         _ the Ukraine _and_ Uganda _and                         _ North Carolina                          _and_ Germany _and                         _ Arizona _and_ Lebanon _and                         _ Iran _and_                          Kazakhstan _and                         _ Sweden _and_ Azerbaijan _and_ Iraq                          _and_ Scotland _and                         _ Macedonia _and_ Bulgaria.

Just a guess though... It could easily be another Anders Brevik.

----------


## koman

There was and excellent and detailed set of instructions on one of the Thai TV channels last night....on how to construct a powerful and effective pressure cooker bomb.   It's so easy and the materials are so available, pissed off school kids will soon be making them up and taking them to school.  The only tricky bit is a remote detonation devise.....but most average 14 year olds could probably manage it.  A basic timer is a piece of piss.  Remote detonation takes a bit more gear and know-how.

Commendable that Thai TV is educating its citizens in the skills of bomb making.   I suppose the US will ban pressure cookers now.

----------


## rickschoppers

^
No, they will just require a release form stating you will not use it for bomb making.

----------


## piwanoi

More pure speculation!, in keeping with whats been written so far  :Smile: Al Qaeda 'fingerprints' on Boston bombing? | Fox News Video

----------


## socal

> More pure speculation!, in keeping with whats been written so far Al Qaeda 'fingerprints' on Boston bombing? | Fox News Video


What is wrong with speculation ... We want to know who did it.

----------


## Camel Toe

I was just trying to think of a nation where a terrorist attack has never occurred.   I couldn't.  But if I could I somehow know it's some place too lame to want to reside there, like Iceland.  We all know the Vatican isn't an option.

----------


## rickschoppers

^^




> Originally Posted by rickschoppers
> 
> Because it was stated on the news,
> 
> 
> Many of the news wires have been jumping to conclusions. Best to stick to facts as they stand. No one knows who did it yet, though it appears clear that the 2 explosions and other unexploded bombs are terrorist related.


Here's your answer Socal.

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by piwanoi
> 
> 
> More pure speculation!, in keeping with whats been written so far Al Qaeda 'fingerprints' on Boston bombing? | Fox News Video
> 
> 
> What is wrong with speculation ... We want to know who did it.


 Whats wrong with having an open mind ? , that does not diminish any ones wish to know who is responsible . :Smile:

----------


## Radius

*How The Media Ruined An Innocent Man's Life After The 1996 Olympics Bombing
*



Lessons From Richard Jewell - Business Insider

----------


## Jesus Jones

Lots of photos worth viewing whether you like where it comes from or not.

Paul Joseph Watson
Infowars.com 
April 17, 2013
UPDATE: FBI briefing on Boston bombings postponed. The FBI said it “needs more time to prepare” before speaking to the media. Struggling to get their narrative straight in the aftermath of numerous men with backpacks being identified?
Photos collated on the 4chan website show numerous images of suspicious individuals wearing large backpacks present at the scene of the Boston Marathon bombings.
Three of the men appear to be Arab or Middle Eastern in appearance, whereas another two of the individuals are white.
The images show the men looking away from the marathon runners, talking on cellphones and running from the scene immediately after the blast.
Remains of one of the backpacks are also photographed yards from where one of the bombs exploded. The FBI states that at least one of the pressure cooker devices used in the bombing was housed in a backpack.

» Boston Bombing Culprits Identified? Alex Jones&#039; Infowars: There&#039;s a war on for your mind!

----------


## Radius

> Originally Posted by piwanoi
> 
> 
> An Interesting Video ,again my mind is completely open as to the perpetrator/s, this vid just puts another slant on the unfolding story Video: Egyptian Cleric: Boston Bombing Was Meant to Deliver a Message to America; Expect Similar Attacks in France
> 
> 
> My guess is the same people that are attacking innocent people inIndia _and_ the                          Sudan _and_ Algeria _and_ New                          York _and_ Pakistan _and_ Israel _and_ Russia _and_ Chechnya _and_ the                          Philippines _and_                          Indonesia _and_ Nigeria _and_ England _and_ Thailand _and_ Spain _and_ Egypt _and_ Bangladesh _and_ Saudi Arabia _and_ Turkey _and_ Morocco _and_ Yemen _and_ Arkansas _and_ France _and_ Uzbekistan _and_ Gaza _and_ Tunisia _and_ Kosovo _and_ Bosnia _and_ Mauritania _and_ Kenya _and_ Eritrea _and_ Syria _and_ Somalia _and_ California _and_ Kuwait _and_ Virginia _and_ Ethiopia _and_ Georgia _and_ Jordan _and_ United Arab Emirates _and_ Louisiana _and_ Texas _and_ Tanzania _and_ Illinois_                          and_ Australia                          _and_ Pennsylvania _and_ Belgium _and_ Denmark and East                          Timor _and_ Qatar _and_ Maryland _and_ Tajikistan_                          and_ the                          Netherlands _and_                          Afghanistan _and_ Chad                          _and_ Canada _and_ China _and_ Nepal _and_ the                          Maldives _and                         _ Argentina _and_ Mali                          _and_ Angola _and                         _ the Ukraine _and_ Uganda _and                         _ North Carolina                          _and_ Germany _and                         _ Arizona _and_ Lebanon _and                         _ Iran _and_                          Kazakhstan _and                         _ Sweden _and_ Azerbaijan _and_ Iraq                          _and_ Scotland _and                         _ Macedonia _and_ Bulgaria.
> 
> Just a guess though... It could easily be another Anders Brevik.


Well, since 911 the group which has been killing the most Americans every year is Americans. In this case, it may very well be someone obsessed with gold trying to drive fear into the people.

----------


## Radius

> Lots of photos worth viewing whether you like where it comes from or not.
> 
> 
> » Boston Bombing Culprits Identified? Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!


Some interesting pics

----------


## Zooheekock

> My guess is the same people that are attacking innocent people inIndia and the Sudan and Algeria and New York and Pakistan and Israel and Russia and Chechnya and the Philippines and Indonesia and Nigeria and England and Thailand and Spain and Egypt and Bangladesh and Saudi Arabia and Turkey and Morocco and Yemen and Arkansas and France and Uzbekistan and Gaza and Tunisia and Kosovo and Bosnia and Mauritania and Kenya and Eritrea and Syria and Somalia and California and Kuwait and Virginia and Ethiopia and Georgia and Jordan and United Arab Emirates and Louisiana and Texas and Tanzania and Illinois and Australia and Pennsylvania and Belgium and Denmark and East Timor and Qatar and Maryland and Tajikistan and the Netherlands and Afghanistan and Chad and Canada and China and Nepal and the Maldives and Argentina and Mali and Angola and the Ukraine and Uganda and North Carolina and Germany and Arizona and Lebanon and Iran and Kazakhstan and Sweden and Azerbaijan and Iraq and Scotland and Macedonia and Bulgaria.


 The same people have been attacking people in all those countries? Fuck me, they're busy little bees aren't they? They could probably fly to Jupiter on the air miles they must have clocked up.

----------


## Radius

Just out. Steven Colbert.  sorry couldn't find a clearer clip.

----------


## piwanoi

What is wrong with speculation?,maybe the Answer to that is to watch that Ultra right  Prize prick Alan Jones gobbing off in the link in Sabangs post # 117  :Smile:

----------


## socal

> *How The Media Ruined An Innocent Man's Life After The 1996 Olympics Bombing
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Lessons From Richard Jewell - Business Insider


This is a free internet forum, not an official news source.

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by socal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by piwanoi
> ...


Do you have sources for that claim ?

*19 Muslim hijackers killed more innocents in                    two hours on September 11th than the number of                    American criminals executed in the last 65                    years.*                    (source)


*More people are killed by                    Islamists each year than in all 350 years of the                    Spanish Inquisition combined. (*source*)*
*Islamic terrorists                    murder more people every day than the Ku Klux Klan has                    in the last 50 years. (source)

*
*More civilians were killed by Muslim extremists                    in two hours on September 11th than in the 36                    years of sectarian conflict in Northern Ireland. (source)
*

----------


## Cujo

> The images show the men looking away from the marathon runners, talking on cellphones and *running from the scene immediately after* the blast.


Um, sorry to be sensible on you, but wouldn't anyone knowing there was going to be a blast flee the scene BEFORE the blast  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Radius

There were two blasts. I'd probably want to run out of that area seeing how the whole place was blowing up.



Socal, what are you talking about. All I am saying is it could very well be that an American is the culprit seeing how many Americans kill their fellow Americans each year. And yes, Americans are the biggest threat to Americans each year based on stats.

----------


## sabang

The biggest threat to Americans is your sad excuse for a government, not some ragtag Islamic radicals defined as the embodiment of Evil by an owned Media sector, or a few home grown crazies. 911 cost around $4-500,000 to mount- and the trillion dollars ($1,000,000,000,000) plus your 'response' has cost (so far) has come straight out of the pocket of the people, either directly, or by adding to government debt- and straight into the pockets of big business and the already rich. Ditto, the Bailout package.

Your enemy is not Islam at all. Islam has not impoverished you, systematically taken away your Rights amd representation, or barefaced lied to you. When those nasty Terrorists tell you why they do something nasty, they speak the Truth. Which is much more than your government does.

----------


## good2bhappy

Bomb explosion In Waco Texas. Any link?

----------


## piwanoi

No Doubt there is a definite threat from Radical Islam and not just in America either but in many Country's world wide ,the evidence of that is overwhelming , but Having said that in no way should Islam be deemed automatically to blame, no more than some left or right wing crackpots ,as yet no one has a clue and all this silly finger pointing ,which lets be frank here is based on ones political leanings or Anti Islamic viewpoint is somewhat prejudging without a scrap of evidence .

----------


## good2bhappy

^ It was a fertiliser plant but the timing and date .....
I don't believe in consequences

----------


## piwanoi

> There were two blasts. I'd probably want to run out of that area seeing how the whole place was blowing up.
> 
> 
> 
> Socal, what are you talking about. All I am saying is it could very well be that an American is the culprit seeing how many Americans kill their fellow Americans each year. And yes, Americans are the biggest threat to Americans each year based on stats.


 Not taking sides here, and as stated previously my mind is completly open as to just who is responsible, but have you any idea how many American Citizens are Muslims ?,if you look at the London Transport bombings some of the Guilty ones were born in the UK and had British citizenship  :Smile:

----------


## Cujo

The U.S. has had plenty of homegrown terrorists but they usually were fairly specific in their targets.
I'm calling lone nutter of the domestic variety.

----------


## alwarner

^Maybe not.....Boston Bombing Suspects - Imgur

----------


## koman

Quaint notions about rag-tag terrorists there Sabang......but you must have missed the highly organized anti-western..and especially anti-American actions from around the world that happened way before 9/11.   The WTC was attacked twice....with the second one being the event that finally kicked the US into gear.  Some would say an over-reaction, but the precise amount of reacton is a bit difficult to calculate I think...and the final costs are never predictable...not is the direction of future events.

  There had been numerous attacks against US and other western targets over the years prior to 9/11......but that was the one that got things going, and it was such a big media event that everybody just started to forget about all the other stuff.

    Just at what point should one start retaliating against organized radicals who are clearly out to kill you?....and what kind of budget would you limit yourself to in order to stamp them out; or at least degrade them into a position of relative incapacity.

    I find it so odd that everything these outfits do to us is always written off as just a bit of vandalism or something of the sort, (and totally justified of course)   but everything we do to hit back is a crime against humanity......  and yes fighting actions against radical and often hidden ememies is expensive in relation to their costs of just sneaking up and planting a few bombs....unfortunate, but that's how it is.   The radicals always get the best deal in terms of cost effectiveness.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

 So we should just have left them alone I suppose...and just waited to see which city was bombed next?  It would have definitely helped the budget deficit....and the tax payers would have been just delighted knowing they were sitting ducks for any unit of suicidal loons on the planet to come and crash a few planes into their office buildings.....or whatever other ventures they may have devised to kill loads of people and set their brethern in the ME cheering and firing their Kalashnikofs  in their shit infested streets.

----------


## piwanoi

> ^Maybe not.....Boston Bombing Suspects - Imgur


 Thanks for that Al , hmm it would certainly appear there is reason for suspicion , developments in the next day or two are going to prove interesting indeed :Smile:

----------


## alwarner

I think so too.  Amazing how much info is out there on the web.  I know a huge amount of it is shite, but, it's really quite remarkable.

----------


## piwanoi

> I think so too.  Amazing how much info is out there on the web.  I know a huge amount of it is shite, but, it's really quite remarkable.


 Further to your post Al, it could well be the net is tightening, this article certainly suggests soFBI has images of two persons of interest in Boston bombings, source says | Fox News

----------


## sabang

> No Doubt there is a definite threat from Radical Islam


There is a potential 'threat' from any organisation of zealots, but really it pales compared to the threat posed by the US government. I mean that. It has no accountabilty at all, zero, and is controlled by an interest group of pathological liars, and thieves. En masse' they have less morality than the admittedly twisted morality of Al Qaeda.

The enemy is truly within, so perhaps ultimately it is Us.

----------


## Norton

> developments in the next day or two are going to prove interesting indeed


Pics show plenty suspicious behavior but cops have to identify, question, and find probable cause to detain a suspect. Will take much longer than a couple days before a credible suspect will be identified.

----------


## sabang

> The WTC was attacked twice


Why?  ::chitown:: 

Go ahead, shill for the 'good guys'. As a group you are beyond redemption now anyway, unless you take the political power back into your own hands- and that means there would be blood. There is no easy way out any more.

----------


## leemo

> Originally Posted by Radius
> 
> 
> There were two blasts. I'd probably want to run out of that area seeing how the whole place was blowing up.
> 
> Socal, what are you talking about. All I am saying is it could very well be that an American is the culprit seeing how many Americans kill their fellow Americans each year. And yes, Americans are the biggest threat to Americans each year based on stats.
> 
> 
>  Not taking sides here, and as stated previously my mind is completly open as to just who is responsible, but have you any idea how many American Citizens are Muslims ?,if you look at the London Transport bombings some of the Guilty ones were born in the UK and had British citizenship


Do you think it was their British citizenship that triggered their enthusiasm for the London bombings? Or something closer to the Truth, perhaps, like the Koran?

Likewise, and though I believe the peaceful guys done it, it may well be Americans that are responsible for the Boston outrage, in which case it is left/right domestic terrorism which is nothing new. 

But should it turn out to be Muslim Americans, and especially converts, which tend to be serial loser sociopaths desperately seeking identity, license to brutality and justification for murder, it will not be their Americanism that triggered this urge to randomly murder innocent people, rather something closer to the same Truth.

----------


## Pragmatic

> The U.S. has had plenty of homegrown terrorists but they usually were fairly specific in their tarrget. I'm calling lone nutter of the domestic variety.


I'll swing with that. Probably someone that had a grudge with the race organizers. 
These bombs weren't meant to kill. That is clearly shown in the casualty figures. They were meant to maim, as per a 'Claymore mine'.

----------


## alwarner

> Originally Posted by Koojo
> 
> The U.S. has had plenty of homegrown terrorists but they usually were fairly specific in their tarrget. I'm calling lone nutter of the domestic variety.
> 
> 
> I'll swing with that. Probably someone that had a grudge with the race organizers. 
> These bombs weren't meant to kill. That is clearly shown in the casualty figures. They were meant to maim, as per a 'Claymore mine'.


Could be:

----------


## leemo

> Originally Posted by piwanoi
> 
> No Doubt there is a definite threat from Radical Islam
> 
> 
> There is a potential 'threat' from any organisation of zealots, but really it pales compared to the threat posed by the US government. I mean that. It has no accountabilty at all, zero, and is controlled by an interest group of pathological liars, and thieves. En masse' they have less morality than the admittedly twisted morality of Al Qaeda.
> 
> The enemy is truly within, so perhaps ultimately it is Us.


Just to be clear, are you saying Islamic terrorism is a tolerable burden to Western civilisation, compared to the real terrorists that are governing America?

----------


## socal

> The U.S. has had plenty of homegrown terrorists but they usually were fairly specific in their tarrget.
> I'm calling lone nutter of the domestic variety.


The time square bomber was a mulsim domestic terrorist.

But this attack was somewhat successful. The lone muslim terrorists have a bad record of any success. The shoe bomber, the underwear bomber, time square bomber. And that group of muslims in Bangkok a couple years ago was only successful in blowing their own legs off.

----------


## Radius

[quote=alwarner;2422507]


> Could be:



He was my pick from that page posted earlier, too. He just looks like a nutter.

----------


## good2bhappy

> something closer to the Truth, perhaps, like the Koran?


please can I have the Sura quote for bombings?

----------


## sabang

> Just to be clear, are you saying Islamic terrorism is a tolerable burden to Western civilisation, compared to the real terrorists that are governing America?


Yes- although I would not use the loaded and emotive term 'Terrorist' to describe the US government, terrorism is just one tactic among many that they use. Neither are we talking about some organisation bound by radical ideology- merely a grubby coalition of interest groups that have take over the US government from within. The main shared 'ideology' is Greed. Their main tactic the Lie. Their main vessel the Media (which they own). Their main ally, the stupid Public- who still, in the main, have no idea what has gone on here..

The dangers posed by the US government sector in it's current manifestation far outweigh those posed by organisations defined (by the US government) as terrorist. The reason you are poorer, less well paid, less protected, less happy, and less free now than you were is  not  because of islamic or any other form of terrorism. That is a Fact.

----------


## The Big Fella

The one thing that struck me was the sight of all those armed to the teeth police looking more like SAS storm troopers ready to go into battle before and during the race yet as well armed as they were they failed to prevent the attack and after it just stood around fiddling with their useless weapons looking utterly useless. What is the point of having all these armed to the teeth police there ? Is it to somehow assure the public ? 
One of your founding fathers, Jefferson I think once said " Those people who give up their liberties for short term freedom deserve neither " 
The way I see it with all the losses of our rights and freedoms they have already won ! and in America it is going to get even worse than it is in the UK.

----------


## Pragmatic

> What is the point of having all these armed to the teeth police there ? Is it to somehow assure the public ?


The point is that they're a fast responce unit and have to be ready at the drop of an hat. Yes they also reassure the public. As being able to prevent a bombing then they're about as much use as a .......................

----------


## Zooheekock

> What is the point of having all these armed to the teeth police there ? Is it to somehow assure the public ?


 The polar opposite: it's a display of state force aimed at intimidation. The same with the all the photos. They serve an immediate end of helping to catch whoever did this but they serve a longer-term goal of getting the public to realise the truth that Resistance is futile. There is nothing you can do. We know everything. If you watch these kinds of events, you increasingly see a public theatre of power being staged around the event - and this is just another act in a show, the longevity of which will put Ray fucking Cooney to shame.

----------


## piwanoi

Leemo your post #196 ,as regards to the London Transport bombings ,there British Citizen status had absolutely nothing to do with their actions ,in fact if I am not mistaken they made a video before they went about their "task" ,in my view Islamic radicalism poses the greatest threat to civilization as we know it ,as all the acts of terrorism World wide amply proves ,plus the many that have been discovered and "nipped in the bud" , whether this latest atrocity in Boston is part of that ongoing threat as yet is any ones guess ,and as stated previously until such time that the evidence is overwhelming I will continue to have an open mind :Smile:

----------


## Necron99

^^^^ Franklin said those who give up essential liberties for the sake of temporary security deserve neither and will lose both.

America is a bees dick away from a national police state and most will welcome it.
Ever noticed how US agencies seals and insignia look so much like something from nazi germany?
Patriot Act probably reads similar in powers and extent to whatever act created the Gestapo.

----------


## koman

> Originally Posted by koman
> 
> The WTC was attacked twice
> 
> 
> Why? 
> 
> Go ahead, shill for the 'good guys'. As a group you are beyond redemption now anyway, unless you take the political power back into your own hands- and that means there would be blood. There is no easy way out any more.


Bit of a disappointing response to some valid questions.   Anyone who offers even a token defence, or in this case, just asks a few pointed questions about the US actions is a "shill"???     

Regardless of what misdeeds or adventures the US may have been involved in or however much you disagree with their ongoing foreign policy; or 'big business" or whatever other leftie favorites you wish to envoke.......do you think that there is any justification for blowing up buildings and slaughtering anyone who happens to be in the neighborhood as a way to redress the alleged wrongs.??... ...and if this kind of redress is indeed fair game....then why complain endlessly about the response.  

 If you engage in war against a big military power (declared or not) surely there must be an expectation that said big military power is going to engage in some military responses.....mmmmm  and when war is declared,  nobody rushes out to re-caluclate the budget items.... :mid: ...and we do hear a great deal about the costs of making war on those who made war on us.  i doubt if they have a budget to worry about and it's not a problem for them,  politically or otherwise.

Again, the radicals don't have a budget to over-run...or an electorate to pander to....or any accountability to anybody in fact....and a lot of folks out there in the lunatic fringe don't seem to mind how many people they kill and maime... especially if they are killing Americans or at least Westerners...even.with unlimited fellow Muslims as _their_ collateral damage..... :mid:     Collateral damage is only abhorrent when it's caused by Americans apparently..???

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> do you think that there is any justification for blowing up buildings and slaughtering anyone who happens to be in the neighborhood as a way to redress the alleged wrongs.??


You're talking about the US's retaliations here, right?

----------


## Zooheekock

> Collateral damage is only abhorrent when it's caused by Americans apparently..???


 Perhaps you haven't noticed what thread you're posting on. This is the 9-page thread on 4 dead Americans killed in a brutal bombing, not the 9-page thread on the 55 dead Iraqis killed in a series of brutal bombings on the same day. Wait a second.....where did that thread go?

----------


## koman

On a a forum with close to 100% westerners posting....many of whom are likely American, why would anyone think a bombing in Iraq (which happens almost daily and for that reason hardly newsworhty any more) get the same level of attention and participation as a bombing in Boston?....which is a somewhat rare event and relatively speaking right in many of our back yards?''

For many of us here, this is like local news.   iraq or any of the other sandy fucked up places you drool over are definitely not local.   I expect the folks in Iraq are running more coverage on their local bombings.....it's in the nature of people to do that....

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> why would anyone think a bombing in Iraq (which happens almost daily and for that reason hardly newsworhty any more) get the same level of attention and participation as a bombing in Boston?....which is a somewhat rare event and relatively speaking right in many of our back yards?''


As opposed to a good old American shooting.

----------


## Zooheekock

^^ I should make it clearer: You, you fucking imbecile, are the one incessantly whinging and whining about how everyone hates Americans and that, and let me quote you again, ''Collateral damage is only abhorrent when it's caused by Americans''. You say that on a 9 (soon to be 10) page thread about four Americans killed in a fucking bomb. Are you being intentionally stupid or is it accidental? Do you really think that the existence and tone of this thread shows that that there are people out dancing gleefully across the village fucking green singing ''Four down, three hundred million,  two hundred and seventeen thousand, eight hundred and six left to go''?

----------


## Fluke

Its worth noting that the Muslims who carried out the London transport attacks also wore Western Sports clothes , one even had a hoodie with New York City on the front . I suppose that it helps them blend in and not to arouse suspictions

----------


## rickschoppers

^^
I think koman struck a nerve, which is what he has been trying to do this entire thread. :Trolling:

----------


## koman

So instead of dealing with the question  or attemption to make a debate out of it you revert to the standard lunatic fringe positon of calling people who disagree with you  imbeciles or some such bullshit.   You accuse me of whining and yet every fucking post of yours is nothing short of blatant hateful anti American ranting.   

You no doubt assume that I'm some American red-neck defending what you consider to be indefencible......I'm not American...shcking eh.   I don't always defend America....but I don't automatically revert to your kind of spiteful ranting and bile every time the opportunity arises.    I sent you a red back you miserable SOB.....you will be pleased to hear that it's the first one I've ever sent anybody.     I don't need to use it as a debating tool like you do.   Asshole.....

----------


## bsnub

Interesting photo collage..

Boston Bombing Suspects - Imgur

----------


## Zooheekock

> So instead of dealing with the question or attemption to make a debate out of it you revert to the standard lunatic fringe positon of calling people who disagree with you imbeciles or some such bullshit.


What question? You haven't fucking asked me on, have you, you fucking turd. But here's one for you, shit-for-brains. Does the existence of this thread (a) support your claim that ''Collateral damage is only abhorrent when it's caused by Americans'' or (b) undermine it? A simple question which even a pathetic little wanker like you should be able to answer.  


> You no doubt assume that I'm some American red-neck defending what you consider to be indefencible......I'm not American...shcking eh.


I know. I've had the misfortune of reading your dreadful self-congratulatory little posts before - perhaps you haven't noticed but you do like to talk about yourself in public. I know all about your emigration to Canada and the tax rate when you left and what a hard-working, diligent man you are. And how you wanted to coach your colleagues into saving more money, etc. etc. etc. You repeat this tedious drivel incessantly.  


> I sent you a red back you miserable SOB.....you will be pleased to hear that it's the first one I've ever sent anybody.


 Really? Oh no. I'm going to cwy and cwy and cwy.

----

I've just checked and you managed to send me a green. Better luck next time, eh.

----------


## Zooheekock

> ^^
> I think koman struck a nerve, which is what he has been trying to do this entire thread.


Yes, you're probably right. He's just Socal with better punctuation.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Interesting photo collage..


 I say no to these suspects based on that a pressure cooker packed with BB's and other metals would be too heavy to be carried in a shoulder bag. I reckon you'd be talking 15kg easily?

----------


## bsnub

> Originally Posted by bsnub
> 
> Interesting photo collage..
> 
> 
>  I say no to these suspects based on that a pressure cooker packed with BB's and other metals would be too heavy to be carried in a shoulder bag. I reckon you'd be talking 15kg easily?


Obviously you are not a backpacker. No problem rucking that weight.

----------


## Zooheekock

> Its worth noting that the Muslims who carried out the London transport attacks also wore Western Sports clothes , one even had a hoodie with New York City on the front . I suppose that it helps them blend in and not to arouse suspictions


 Good point. You certainly never see Asian lads in Britain wearing those types of clothes normally.

----------


## Rainfall

I wonder why the terrorists had the courtesy to detonate the bombs so late? It was far more crowded when the elite runners crossed the finish line two hours earlier, and the explosions might have caused ten times the number of casualties.

----------


## alwarner

> I wonder why the terrorists had the courtesy to detonate the bombs so late? It was far more crowded when the elite runners crossed the finish line two hours earlier, and the explosions might have caused ten times the number of casualties.


Morning prayers?

----------


## Fluke

> Its worth noting that the Muslims who carried out the London transport attacks also wore Western Sports clothes , one even had a hoodie with New York City on the front . I suppose that it helps them blend in and not to arouse suspictions
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Good point. You certainly never see Asian lads in Britain wearing those types of clothes normally.


 Thats incorrect, Asian youths quite often wear sports attire in the UK

----------


## Zooheekock

Really? That is indeed shocking and surprising news. Thank you.

----------


## Fluke

> Really? That is indeed shocking and surprising news. Thank you.


  Glad to be of help

----------


## Radius

If these are internationals, the London Marathon is in a couple of weeks, Sunday April 21.

----------


## Fluke

> If these are internationals, the London Marathon is in a couple of weeks, Sunday April 21.


  Could be the only race where no one wants to win and everyone trys to come last

----------


## Radius

Guess a couple of weeks is wrong, that would be this coming Sunday.

----------


## Necron99

> Its worth noting that the Muslims who carried out the London transport attacks also wore Western Sports clothes , one even had a hoodie with New York City on the front . I suppose that it helps them blend in and not to arouse suspictions
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Good point. You certainly never see Asian lads in Britain wearing those types of clothes normally.



Perceptive is how we like to consider our boy Fluke.

----------


## Necron99

> Originally Posted by Zooheekock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Its worth noting that the Muslims who carried out the London transport attacks also wore Western Sports clothes , one even had a hoodie with New York City on the front . I suppose that it helps them blend in and not to arouse suspictions
> ...


So young Asian/Mizzie men wear hoodies and sportswear to blend in with other Asian/Muzzie young men wearing hoodies and sportswear?

----------


## Pragmatic

> Could be the only race where no one wants to win and everyone trys to come last


I went to an Afghan birthday party once and nobody wanted to play 'Pass the Parcel'.  :Smile:

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Zooheekock
> ...


  No, they werent wearing clothes that Muslim extremists usually wear was my point

----------


## Seekingasylum

How come these latter posts are here and not in the other thread? Surely sportswear apparel isn't a news feature but properly belongs in the home & garden page? 

What? We don't have a home & garden forum, you say.

Gosh.

Anyway, back on topic. The chap allegedly concerned in the " now you see it, now you don't " backpack looks like a coon to me. I rather think we are looking for a fuzzy wuzzy wog arabic sort of person, aren't we? Mind you, I suppose some of them are a bit swarthy and, frankly, from a distance, it is tricky telling a Paki or a Sudanese from a homegrown Detroit coon.

Anyway, carry on and do please keep on topic.

Har,har.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by Necron99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Fluke
> ...


Yep, you're damn right there. Every wog bomber on his jihad mission overseas generally sports his fuck off scimitar, keffiyah and jellaba when he goes into battle and lays his charges. Blends in better that way.........

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by Zooheekock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Its worth noting that the Muslims who carried out the London transport attacks also wore Western Sports clothes , one even had a hoodie with New York City on the front . I suppose that it helps them blend in and not to arouse suspictions
> ...


Back there in Manchester  I lived in an area that had huge Paki population ,the clubs and many pubs in the town centre at weekend was loaded with young Paki youths ,all drinking and wearing Western cloths ,they spoke Manchester slang too as most were born there ,have any of you heard Amir Khan former LT welterweight Champion of the World talk , close your eyes and you'de say Hey up Ar kid he comes from  bowton (Bolton) :Smile:

----------


## Seekingasylum

You should hear a Chinese speak with a West Belfast accent.

Comical but quite gratifying to learn we are all the same. No one escapes the Belfast accent when they're living there more than a year.

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Zooheekock
> ...


 No they wear them to blend in with the indigenous Population ,All the Young Paki youths near to me back home wear Western Apparel  :Smile:

----------


## piwanoi

> You should hear a Chinese speak with a West Belfast accent.
> 
> Comical but quite gratifying to learn we are all the same. No one escapes the Belfast accent when they're living there more than a year.


 There,s just been A Thai kid  here with his mother and stepfather about 17 who went living in Glasgow when he was a bairn ,it was quite a novelty for all the lads at the bar listening to him coming out with his Gorbals lingo. :rofl:

----------


## robuzo

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Necron99
> ...


I think that post is home & garden, too, the.

----------


## Zooheekock

> No, they werent wearing clothes that Muslim extremists usually wear was my point


 Well, in the population of British Muslim bombers, it seems that sportswear is a surprisingly common choice. What on earth can explain that, I wonder?

----------


## piwanoi

> No, they werent wearing clothes that Muslim extremists usually wear was my point
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Well, in the population of British Muslim bombers, it seems that sportswear is a surprisingly common choice. What on earth can explain that, I wonder?


 When in Rome? :Smile:  Hey You wanna see the latest in Burqa Swim wear  :rofl:

----------


## Fluke

> How come these latter posts are here and not in the other thread? Surely sportswear apparel isn't a news feature but properly belongs in the home & garden page? 
> 
> What? We don't have a home & garden forum, you say.
> 
> Gosh.
> 
> Anyway, back on topic. The chap allegedly concerned in the " now you see it, now you don't " backpack looks like a coon to me. I rather think we are looking for a fuzzy wuzzy wog arabic sort of person, aren't we? Mind you, I suppose some of them are a bit swarthy and, frankly, from a distance, it is tricky telling a Paki or a Sudanese from a homegrown Detroit coon.
> 
> Anyway, carry on and do please keep on topic.
> ...


  The identity of the suspects and facts about similar attacks is on-topic .
P.S. Please can you stop using such derogatory terms (fuzzywuzzy wog , Paki etc), it is quite unpleasant

----------


## Fluke

> No, they werent wearing clothes that Muslim extremists usually wear was my point
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Well, in the population of British Muslim bombers, it seems that sportswear is a surprisingly common choice. What on earth can explain that, I wonder?



  Only when they are on missions to bomb .
Other times, they wear Islamic clothes........which was my point

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Necron99
> ...


  No they dont, that would make them look suspicious , so they wear 
western attire.....which was my point

----------


## Zooheekock

> Originally Posted by Zooheekock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				No, they werent wearing clothes that Muslim extremists usually wear was my point
> ...


Are you the love-child of Piwanoi and Socal?

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Zooheekock
> ...


  You will have to give me more info to get a correct answer .
What are Piwanoi and Socals real names and place and dates of Birth .
Until I know that, I cannot say

----------


## Necron99

Evidence is mounting.

----------


## Fluke

> Evidence is mounting.



  Yes, the men in the photos need to come forward and clear their name, if they dont, they are suspects number 1 (and 2)

----------


## robuzo

Snopes has some interesting stuff up, especially the Suspect/Backpack photos section: snopes.com: Boston Marathon Bombing Rumors

----------


## Zooheekock

^ Oh, Jesus. I see those Westboro Church nutcases are at it already: God sent the bombs in fury over fag marriage #PraiseGod. (Lovely use of the hash tag there). Every time I see one of their despatches, I'm shocked to realise that they haven't all been killed. In a country as violent as America, how do these fuckers keep getting away with it?

----------


## robuzo

> ^ Oh, Jesus. I see those Westboro Church nutcases are at it already: God sent the bombs in fury over fag marriage #PraiseGod. (Lovely use of the hash tag there). Every time I see one of their despatches, I'm shocked to realise that they haven't all been killed. In a country as violent as America, how do these fuckers keep getting away with it?


Sooner or later bikers or someone will fuck their shit up. Won't be too soon. I sometimes wonder if what they do isn't some sort of performance art.

----------


## koman

> So instead of dealing with the question or attemption to make a debate out of it you revert to the standard lunatic fringe positon of calling people who disagree with you imbeciles or some such bullshit.
> 			
> 		
> 
> What question? You haven't fucking asked me on, have you, you fucking turd. But here's one for you, shit-for-brains. Does the existence of this thread (a) support your claim that ''Collateral damage is only abhorrent when it's caused by Americans'' or (b) undermine it? A simple question which even a pathetic little wanker like you should be able to answer.  
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...




Gratuitously nasty and well laced with insults and name calling...as expected.  Determined to enhanse your status amongst the assholes I see.    

  Pick little bits and pieces out of statements and use them to distort meaning and intent.   
Now you want to up the temperature with the usual ad hominem attack.  You drag up bits and pieces of posts from an entirely different thread, from  ages ago, which have no relevance here at all, just to supplement your name calling and insults.

    What is your point.....that I gave some background info in response to questions on another thread and totally different subject six or more months ago...and tell me that I repeat it incessently???    You had to search all that way back to find something to cobble together an attacking response and you call it incessent??  

You and your kind are a fucking menace on any forum.  You turn ongoing debate into nasty personal shit fights and try to use personal insults and intimidation to win your "case"...and you don't even have a case....just a lot of hateful, spiteful opinion which you spout at every opportunity.  

Anyway, you got an accidental green out of the exchange,  (my mistake)  so you can go out and fire your AK47 in the air and celebrate with all your American hating friends.

I won't bother to respond to you again because it's just disruptive and pointless....and judging by your track record that's exactly what you thrive on, but it's just annoying for most others..at least the ones worthy of response.

PS What was you previous Nic(s) again?

----------


## leemo

> Originally Posted by leemo
> 
> something closer to the Truth, perhaps, like the Koran?
> 
> 
> please can I have the Sura quote for bombings?


They probably didn't have bombs in Mo's time. But if you are seriously interested the following might help you get started, though I'm sure they are all plausibly peaceloving in the right context: 

The only reward of those who make war upon Allah and His messenger and strive after corruption in the land will be that they will be killed or crucified, or have their hands and feet on alternate sides cut off, or will be expelled out of the land. Such will be their degradation in the world, and in the Hereafter theirs will be an awful doom. -- Koran 5:33

Fight those who believe not in Allah nor the Last Day, nor hold that forbidden which hath been forbidden by Allah and His Messenger, nor acknowledge the religion of Truth, even if they are of the People of the Book, until they pay the Jizya with willing submission, and feel themselves subdued. -- Koran 9:29

The only reward of those who make war upon Allah and His messenger and strive after corruption in the land will be that they will be killed or crucified, or have their hands and feet on alternate sides cut off, or will be expelled out of the land. Such will be their degradation in the world, and in the Hereafter theirs will be an awful doom. - Koran 5:33

Fight in the name of Allah and in the way of Allah.
Fight against those who disbelieve in Allah. Make a holy war.
When you meet your enemies who are polytheists, invite them to three courses of action.
If they respond to any one of these, you also accept it and withhold yourself from doing them any harm.
Invite them to (accept) Islam; if they respond to you, accept it from them and desist from fighting against them.
If they refuse to accept Islam, demand from them the Jizya.
If they agree to pay, accept it from them and hold off your hands.
If they refuse to pay the tax, seek Allah's help and fight them.
(Sahih Muslim. The Book of Jihad and Expedition. (Kitab al-Jihad wa'l-Siyar 3 :27: 4294.)

I have been made victorious with terror. - Mohamed, Sahih Bukhari Volume 4, Book 52, Number 220

I will cast terror into the hearts of those who disbelieve. Therefore strike off their heads and strike off every fingertip of them. - Koran 8:12 No reasonable person would interpret this to mean a spiritual struggle, except of course on TD.

And the Jews say: Ezra is the son of Allah; and the Christians say: The Messiah is the son of Allah; these are the words of their mouths; they imitate the saying of those who disbelieved before; may Allah destroy them; how they are turned away! - Koran 9:30

The Messenger of Allah said: I have been commanded to fight against people till they testify that there is no god but Allah, that Muhammad is the messenger of Allah. - Muslim 1:33

Allah's Apostle said, "I have been ordered to fight the people till they say: 'None has the right to be worshipped but Allah'.  And if they say so, pray like our prayers, face our Qibla and slaughter as we slaughter, then their blood and property will be sacred to us and we will not interfere with them except legally. - Bukhari 8:387

The Messenger of Allah said: I have been commanded to fight against people so long as they do not declare that there is no god but Allah. -  Muslim 

He (Mo) said: There is another act which elevates the position of a man in Paradise to a grade one hundred (higher), and the elevation between one grade and the other is equal to the height of the heaven from the earth. He (Abu Sa'id) said: What is that act? He replied: Jihad in the way of Allah! Jihad in the way of Allah! - Muslim 20:4645

The Messenger of Allah said: 'One who died but did not fight in the way of Allah nor did he express any desire or determination for Jihad died the death of a hypocrite.' - Muslim 20:4696

Three separate hadith in which Mohamed shrugs over the news that innocent children were killed in a raid by his men against unbelievers. His response: "They are of them (unbelievers)." - Muslim 19:4321-4323

When the Messenger of Allah appointed anyone as leader of an army or detachment he would especially exhort him... He would say: Fight in the name of Allah and in the way of Allah. Fight against those who disbelieve in Allah. Make a holy war...  When you meet your enemies who are polytheists, invite them to three courses of action. If they respond to any one of these, you also accept it and withhold yourself from doing them any harm. Invite them to (accept) Islam; if they respond to you, accept it from them and desist from fighting against them... If they refuse to accept Islam, demand from them the Jizya. If they agree to pay, accept it from them and hold off your hands. If they refuse to pay the tax, seek Allah's help and fight them. - Muslim 19:4294

Killing Unbelievers is a small matter to us. Mo, Tabari 9:69 

Allah said, 'A prophet must slaughter before collecting captives. A slaughtered enemy is driven from the land. Muhammad, you craved the desires of this world, its goods and the ransom captives would bring. But Allah desires killing them to manifest the religion. - Ibn Ishaq/Hisham 327

Fight everyone in the way of Allah and kill those who disbelieve in Allah. Mohamed, Ibn Ishaq/Hisham 992

----------


## leemo

> Leemo your post #196 ,as regards to the London Transport bombings ,there British Citizen status had absolutely nothing to do with their actions ,in fact if I am not mistaken they made a video before they went about their "task" ,in my view Islamic radicalism poses the greatest threat to civilization as we know it ,as all the acts of terrorism World wide amply proves ,plus the many that have been discovered and "nipped in the bud" , whether this latest atrocity in Boston is part of that ongoing threat as yet is any ones guess ,and as stated previously until such time that the evidence is overwhelming I will continue to have an open mind


I agree, though some people apparently believe they are part of a ragtag bunch of disorganised peasants held together by a peaceful ideology that's a tolerable burden on Western civilisation; so unlike the evil US government.

----------


## Radius

If the perpetrator(s) turn out to be white, American or female, some posters in this thread are going to have to hide their heads for a long time.

----------


## slackula

> They probably didn't have bombs in Mo's time. But if you are seriously interested the following might help you get started, though I'm sure they are all plausibly peaceloving in the right context:


It is utterly futile and pointless to cherry-pick the Koran for passages that seem to promote violence. 

The Bible and the Torah easily contain just as many exhortations to (and glowing reports of) rape, maim and slaughter in the name of God.

----------


## piwanoi

Leemo your post #260 ,Yeah but this is the religion of Peace and tolerance, you have got it all wrong :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ,the left undoubtedly have it right,cos the whole Worlds problems is of America's making and of course to a slightly lesser degree the Jews ,I know that for certain cos I have read quite a few editions of "Socialist worker " which put me straight in this regard in no uncertain manner  :rofl:

----------


## leemo

^262
And if turns out to be the peaceful guys, we'll brush it off as a natural and understandable reaction to American indiscretions.

----------


## leemo

> Originally Posted by leemo
> 
> They probably didn't have bombs in Mo's time. But if you are seriously interested the following might help you get started, though I'm sure they are all plausibly peaceloving in the right context:
> 
> 
> It is utterly futile and pointless to cherry-pick the Koran for passages that seem to promote violence. 
> 
> The Bible and the Torah easily contain just as many exhortations to (and glowing reports of) rape, maim and slaughter in the name of God.


I'm sorry, I shouldn't have quoted the Koran or the other Islamic holy texts, they have nothing to do with anything.

----------


## piwanoi

> If the perpetrator(s) turn out to be white, American or female, some posters in this thread are going to have to hide their heads for a long time.


 Which posters are those? And of course you can give the number of their posts were they they wrote complete BS :Smile:  and accused one group or another.

----------


## Fluke

> If the perpetrator(s) turn out to be white, American or female, some posters in this thread are going to have to hide their heads for a long time.


  Why is that ?

----------


## Pragmatic

> Which posters are those?


The ones that have posted just photo's of male suspects. No one seems to have indicated a woman. So I believe

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by leemo
> 
> They probably didn't have bombs in Mo's time. But if you are seriously interested the following might help you get started, though I'm sure they are all plausibly peaceloving in the right context:
> 
> 
> It is utterly futile and pointless to cherry-pick the Koran for passages that seem to promote violence. 
> 
> The Bible and the Torah easily contain just as many exhortations to (and glowing reports of) rape, maim and slaughter in the name of God.


  Yes, but Jews and Christians disregard all that stuff . Muslims cannot do that, its forbidden

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by piwanoi
> 
> Which posters are those?
> 
> 
> The ones that have posted just photo's of male suspects. No one seems to have indicated a woman. So I believe


  That is rather sexist .
That just shows how much more Woman have to to to get full equality

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by piwanoi
> 
> Which posters are those?
> 
> 
> The ones that have posted just photo's of male suspects. No one seems to have indicated a woman. So I believe


 Posting photo's taken from the worlds internet means nothing ,what I said is how many posters  implicated those in the photo's as directly responsible ,I cannot think of one ,maybe you can correct me on this small matter :Smile:

----------


## Pragmatic

> That is rather sexist


A woman is the best deliverer of concealed weapons. She's less of a suspect and less likely to be searched. Edit:- Sorry I should have provided more inf to my statement. 


> Women are becoming more lethal. In jihadist organizations — including even Al Qaeda, which had long banned females from violent roles — women are increasingly taking part in terrorist actions.
> 
> Since 1985, terrorism's so-called invisible women have accounted for a quarter of fatal attacks in Iraq, Egypt, Israel, Lebanon, Chechnya, Sri Lanka, Morocco and Palestine. My research found that by mid-2008, women had acted as suicide bombers 21 times in Iraq's markets and other civilian venues patronized by Shiites.


http://articles.latimes.com/2012/apr...dists-20120404

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by quimbian corholla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by leemo
> ...


  Fluke ,this is just not on, cos you are Clouding the issue with facts again I see  :smiley laughing:

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> That is rather sexist
> 
> 
> A woman is the best deliverer of concealed weapons. She's less of a suspect and less likely to be searched.


 A pressure cooker loaded with 10kgs of explosives and shrapnel  concealed up her orifice, are you fucking serious :rofl:

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> That is rather sexist
> 
> 
> A woman is the best deliverer of concealed weapons. She's less of a suspect and less likely to be searched.


  When going through security checks, at places like airports, Females are subjected to the same security checks as Males . I dont see how it would be an advantage to be Female whilst carrying a bomb in a rucksack , there may be less chance of getting randomly searched by Police , but has any Male ever been randomly searched and been found to be carrying a bomb?
  There isnt any advantage in being a Female terrorist, over being a Male terrorist

----------


## Pragmatic

Piwanoi grow up. She's as well able to carry a 10kg bag as any man. It's not out of the ordinary for a woman to have a shopping trolley. Everyone's assuming the bombs were carried there.

----------


## Pragmatic

> When going through security checks, at places like airports


Read the link I posted in #273 before you make yourself more stupid than you already appear to be.

----------


## Fluke

> Piwanoi grow up. She's as well able to carry a 10kg bag as any man. If not it's not out of the ordinary for a woman to have a shopping trolley.


 
 :Smile:  Yes, and She wouldnt look out of place carrying a cooker around either .

----------


## Pragmatic

> When going through security checks, at places like airports, Females are subjected to the same security checks as Males


But would they be subject to the same random security checks as a man whilst watching a marathon?

----------


## Pragmatic

> Yes, and She wouldnt look out of place carrying a cooker around either .


And you had the nerve to call me "sexist" post#271. You hypocrite.

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> When going through security checks, at places like airports
> 
> 
> Read the link I posted in #273 before you make yourself more stupid than you already appear to be.


  That article says that Woman are becoming more involved in terrorism .
But that isnt the point that we are discussing .
The point that you made is that Woman are better equipped to carry out terror attacks due to them being Female . The article states that more Woman are getting involved in terrorism .
  Those are two different issues .
The fact that its widely known that Woman are now getting involved in terrorism takes away any advantage that they may previously have had(due to them being Female).
  You posted an article to proves yourself to be wrong

----------


## slackula

> Yes, but Jews and Christians disregard all that stuff . Muslims cannot do that, its forbidden


There are upwards of 1.5 _billion_ Muslims in the world. If what you wrote were even remotely close to true then things would be a hell of a lot different than they are now.

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
>  Yes, and She wouldnt look out of place carrying a cooker around either .
> 
> 
> And you had the nerve to call me "sexist" post#271. You hypocrite.



  FFS, it was a tongue in cheek post about you posting that Woman wouldnt look out of place pushing a shopping trolley around!!!!!!!
   You posted a sexist remark about Woman pushing shopping troleys around (which I thought was a joke btw) and I added to it in a similar vain by adding cookers to the equation .
  Your post was serious, mine wasnt .

----------


## Pragmatic

^^^ You really are an immature prick Fluke. Here's a quote from the article.



> As women have volunteered to become suicide bombers, they proved to be highly successful in hiding their bombs — and their intent to use them — under religious clothing. They raise fewer suspicions, and male jihadists appreciate that women can take advantage of the lack of female security personnel and gender-biased enforcement to get closer to their targets.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Your post was serious, mine wasnt .


If I'd know this thread was a piss take then I wouldn't have contributed.

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> Yes, but Jews and Christians disregard all that stuff . Muslims cannot do that, its forbidden
> 
> 
> There are upwards of 1.5 _billion_ Muslims in the world. If what you wrote were even remotely close to true then things would be a hell of a lot different than they are now.


  The Koran states that everything in the Koran must be adhered too and nothing in it can be changed

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> Your post was serious, mine wasnt .
> 
> 
> If I'd know this thread was a piss take then I wouldn't have contributed.



  No, I didnt say that this thread was a pisstake , I said that one of my posts was a tongue in cheek post .

----------


## Fluke

> ^^^ You really are an immature prick Fluke. Here's a quote from the article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				As women have volunteered to become suicide bombers, they proved to be highly successful in hiding their bombs  and their intent to use them  under religious clothing. They raise fewer suspicions, and male jihadists appreciate that women can take advantage of the lack of female security personnel and gender-biased enforcement to get closer to their targets.


  That may have been the case before Woman got involved in terrorism, but now that it is widely known that Woman get involved in terrorism , they are now subjected to the same scrutiny as Males

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> When going through security checks, at places like airports, Females are subjected to the same security checks as Males
> 
> 
> But would they be subject to the same random security checks as a man whilst watching a marathon?


  The Males at the Boston Marathon were not checked , which once again shows that a Female wouldnt have had any advantage .

----------


## Pragmatic

^^ No they're not. See my quote in your post. 


> male jihadists appreciate that women can take advantage of the lack of female security personnel and gender-biased enforcement to get closer to their targets.

----------


## Pragmatic

> The Males at the Boston Marathon were not checked


Your link to that ?

----------


## Fluke

> ^ No they're not. See my quote in your post. 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				male jihadists appreciate that women can take advantage of the lack of female security personnel and gender-biased enforcement to get closer to their targets.


  OK, tell me where the security personnel let Ladies go through unchallenged without getting searched. 
  Give me some examples of where Males and Females are treated differently at security checks

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> The Males at the Boston Marathon were not checked
> 
> 
> Your link to that ?


.......the fact that the bombs went off and they were not found , shows that there were no checks

----------


## slackula

> The Koran states that everything in the Koran must be adhered too and nothing in it can be changed




_17 “Do not think that I have come to abolish the Law or the Prophets; I have not come to abolish them but to fulfill them. 
18 For  truly I tell you, until heaven and earth disappear, not the smallest  letter, not the least stroke of a pen, will by any means disappear from  the Law until everything is accomplished._

Matthew 5:17-18


You aren't very good at this are you?

----------


## jamescollister

Just as a little thought without the bickering. If we take the backpack  thing as true, you have at least 2 persons, probably more, capable of  making home made bombs and using them.
As no single issue group has claimed responsibility in order to gain  public attention and they were not suicide bombers, their intention is  to continue on.
Perhaps information is being withheld at this time to keep public fear down.
If you have a terrorist cell with unknown numbers and members, they may have made 100s of bombs and this was their first outing.
If the pics turn out to be the bombers, they didn't try to hide their  identity. FBI is not PC plod or some County cop, they will get them.
Just a thought. Jim

----------


## sabang

The FBI aren't too bad actually, they are quite respected. The CIA are, Inshallah, not involved in this. They will get them, and they don't report to the tabloid media. They are zoning in- unless they are deliberately duping us (which they can do), this atrocity does look to be home grown.

While the business happens I prefer to remain unemotive, at least on the outside. But the nature of the bombs, targeted at 'nobody in particular' during Bostons happy day is utterly, utterly repugnant. What statement was being made, if any? I'll be curious to find out.

----------


## jamescollister

> The FBI aren't too bad actually, they are quite respected. The CIA are, Inshallah, not involved in this. They will get them, and they don't report to the tabloid media. They are zoning in- unless they are deliberately duping us (which they can do), this atrocity does look to be home grown.
> 
> While the business happens I prefer to remain unemotive, at least on the outside. But the nature of the bombs, targeted at 'nobody in particular' during Bostons happy day is utterly, utterly repugnant. What statement was being made, if any? I'll be curious to find out.


The FBI is one of the best law enforcement agency's in the world, if not the best. They will get the bombers, but if the system is set up as per the cell groups. One cell will not know the other cells, only takes one man to set up the supply and money and if you can't trace him, you will never know how many cells.
Bombers could be just local nut jobs or single issue nuts, but it could be a more organized group. To early to tell, but both bombs worked, good bomb maker and I am a belt and bracers man. Don't let the baddies run to ground just yet. Jim

----------


## Fluke

> Just as a little thought without the bickering. If we take the backpack  thing as true, you have at least 2 persons, probably more, capable of  making home made bombs and using them.
> As no single issue group has claimed responsibility in order to gain  public attention and they were not suicide bombers, their intention is  to continue on.
> Perhaps information is being withheld at this time to keep public fear down.
> If you have a terrorist cell with unknown numbers and members, they may have made 100s of bombs and this was their first outing.
> If the pics turn out to be the bombers, they didn't try to hide their  identity. FBI is not PC plod or some County cop, they will get them.
> Just a thought. Jim


  Good points : The group responsible may not have claimed responsibility because they know that they wil become targets and will get hunted down . They didnt get publicity, but the public know the cause .
  They are not suicide bombers and they are still at large and being hunted down and they know that their days are numbered . Its quite possible that they realise that their time is up and they decide to go out in a blaze of glory and keep bombing until they face the 72 virgins that Allah promised them

----------


## piwanoi

> Piwanoi grow up. She's as well able to carry a 10kg bag as any man. It's not out of the ordinary for a woman to have a shopping trolley. Everyone's assuming the bombs were carried there.


Pragmatic. My remark was'nt meant to be serious but a Joke/laugh as it appeared many were getting rather hot under the collar  ,hence this little guy  :rofl:  I'm sorry you did not take it as such  :Smile:

----------


## piwanoi

Hmm, reading the last few dozen  posts it would appear that most members suspect that the "religion of peace" could well be involved ,having said that the investigation results so far as I can perceive hardly leave you with another option do they !  :Smile:

----------


## wasabi

Suspect,Hajib with a shopping trolley

----------


## S Landreth

wanted,......







Authorities released photographs of two individuals -- identified as "Suspect 1" and "Suspect 2" -- wanted in connection to the pair of deadly blasts at the Boston Marathon finish line Monday.

The images, revealed from behind two black poster boards, show the two individuals walking through a crowd near Boylston Street moments before the terror attack, which killed three people and wounded at least 180 others.

"These images should be the only ones that the public should use to assist us," FBI Special Agent Richard DesLauriers said in a Thursday press conference, postponed from the previous evening.

FBI; Homepage


FBI; Updates on Investigation Into Multiple Explosions in Boston

The FBI today released photos and video of two suspects in the deadly Boston Marathon terror bombings case, appealing to the public to help them to find them.

Somebody out there knows these individuals, said Richard DesLauriers, special agent in charge of the Boston FBI office. He said the two men are considered armed and dangerous.

DesLauriers described the two men as Suspect No. 1 and Suspect No. 2. Suspect No. 1 was wearing a dark hat. Suspect No. 2 was wearing a white hat.

The FBI said Suspect No. 2 was observed planting a bomb, leaving it in place shortly before it went off.

Boston Marathon Bombing Suspect Photos Released; FBI Searching For 'Suspect 1' And 'Suspect 2'

----------


## rickschoppers

^
They do not appear to be good Irish boys, do they?

----------


## wasabi

It is amazing,I look at these grainy pics and think,who can reconise anybody from that.Yet in London We had a nail bomber,and grainy pics where shown on Tele,and amazingly,his work mates all reconised him.

----------


## rickschoppers

News World news Boston Marathon explosions
*Boston bombings: FBI appeals for help finding two suspects – live updates*

*Live*• FBI releases photograph of two bombing suspects
• Two men said to be 'armed and extremely dangerous'
• Obama's speech draws spirited applause at faith service 
• President: 'free and open society will only be stronger'
• FBI tip line: 1-800-225-5324
• Follow live updates

                                   Share             524 inShare5 Email 

    Tom McCarthy in New York guardian.co.uk, 				            Thursday 18 April 2013 18.04 EDT Jump to comments (247)
 

 		    		        boston bomb suspects Photograph: FBI.gov 		    		 	            

*Live* 
                    Sort by:
Latest firstOldest first
                                    Auto update:           
OnOff



27m ago 
                              	DesLauriers says there is *no further danger* to the  public, although earlier he says the "suspects" - he alternately  referred to them as suspects and persons of interest – were "considered  to be armed and extremely dangerous."
 The news conference adjourns.
 Here are additional images of "suspect 2," released by the FBI:
 		    		        suspect 2 Photograph: fbi.gov 		    		 	     		 		     		    		        white hat crowd Photograph: FBI.gov 		    		 	    

35m ago 
*Photos*

                        	DesLauriers said that identifying those responsible for the Boston  bombings is now the FBI's "highest priority", DesLauriers says. "This is  our focus now."
 The only one observed planting what we believe to be the device is  suspect number 2, with the white cap, he says. "At this time these are  people of interest to the FBI," he says.
 After the attack, suspect two, in the white cap, "proceeded west on  Boylston street, and that's all we know right now," DesLauriers says.
 Here is a photo of the two suspects provided by the FBI. Suspect 1 is at left. 
 		    		        boston bomb suspects Photograph: FBI.gov 		    		 	    

37m ago 
*'Armed and extremely dangerous'*

                        	DesLauriers warns that *photos of the suspects*, on FBI.gov, should be the only ones used in attempts to ID them.
 "We know the public will play a critical role in identifying and locating these individuals," DesLauriers says.
 He says no bit of information is too small.
 DesLauriers warned the public not to approach the suspects.
 We consider them to be armed and extremely dangerous. No one should  approach them. No one should attempt to apprehend them on their own.He urges members of the public to call 1-800-CALL-FBI, 800-225-5334.
 Or visit the web site bostonmarathontips.fbi.gov.
 The FBI has posted this video on YouTube.


40m ago 
*FBI appeal for two supsects*

                        	The FBI agent in charge of the investigation, *Rick DesLauriers*, begins the news conference, and announces a public appeal for two suspects. He says:
 Within our last day or so, we initially developed a single person of  interest. Not knowing whether that person was working alone or in  concert, we obviously worked with extreme purpose to make that  determination.DesLauriers says all arms of the FBI worldwide worked to identify all potential suspects.
 The FBI developed a second suspect. Today we are enlisting the public's help to identify the suspects.He unveils placards showing the suspects. "Suspect 1 is wearing a dark hat. Suspect 2 is wearing a white hat."
 DesLauriers says suspect 2 put down a bag in front of Forum  restaurant "The two walked together in the crowd on Boylston [street]",  he says.

           Updated 40m ago

50m ago 
                              	The scene inside the *commonwealth conference room* at the Sheraton Hotel in Boston, as reporters wait for the FBI news conference to begin:


1h  2m ago 
                              	The FBI is preparing its news conference. Agents have brought two *easels into the room,* cloaked in black. 
 The Guardian's Ed Pilkington is at the news conference.

           Updated 53m ago

1h  41m ago 
*Still an active crime scene.*
 		    		        An investigator in a protective suit  examines debris on Boylston Street in Boston Thursday, April 18, 2013 as  investigation of the Boston Marathon bombings continues. Photograph:  Elise Amendola/AP 		    		 	    
           Updated 1h  38m ago

1h  45m ago 
                              	The 5pm ET *FBI press conference* appears still to be on, for the moment.


2h  1m ago 
                              	The Boston Globe has updated its *list of victims*  of the marathon bombings. Thirty-eight victims are currently listed,  with name, age, hometown, nature of injury and source of information.
 This morning the Globe reported that 62 people remained at Boston hospitals Wednesday evening.


2h  28m ago 
                              	Doctors at Massachusetts General Hospital are talking to reporters about the* president's visit earlier today.*
 Update: TV reporter Julie Loncich notes the doctor on the right, David King, is the surgeon referred to by the president in his speech.  King finished the marathon an hour before the first explosion and came  to to the hospital as soon as he heard. Pictured at left is Alice  Gervasini, RN.

           Updated 2h  14m ago

----------


## socal

> ^
> They do not appear to be good Irish boys, do they?


 :Thinking:  :Thinking: 

Still no word on the physical description of the men other then their baseball hats.

 ( "Suspect 1 is wearing a dark hat. Suspect 2 is wearing a white hat.")

Seriously... How long is the FBI and the media going to dance around this ?

----------


## koman

All the later pics shown above are pretty grainy and fuzzy.  Yesterday we had much better close up pics that were good and clear.  Some frontal shots and close ups where indentification would be relatively easy for anyone that knew the people.   Are the Zionist, shape shifting lizard people fucking around with the evidence again...or what?....

Actually, even those poorer quality pics should be enough to find them....somebody must recognize these guys from the number of images available.

----------


## leemo

> Good points : The group responsible may not have claimed responsibility because they know that they wil become targets and will get hunted down . They didnt get publicity, but the public know the cause .
>   They are not suicide bombers and they are still at large and being hunted down and they know that their days are numbered . Its quite possible that they realise that their time is up and they decide to go out in a blaze of glory and keep bombing until they face the 72 virgins that Allah promised them


That assumes they are the peaceful guys, but either way surely during the planning stages one of the team would have considered the Marathon is a high profile event and people might get hurt or even killed, which might possibly upset the media and the people and even prompt the Glorious One into action.

I like the blaze of glory bit, makes sense as long as nobody is claiming responsibility, in which case the authorities are running on pure adrenalin.


But the one thing that's puzzled me for years, even years before the Mumbai episode, is why the peaceful guys don't make that type of event a frequent or even common occurrence in the West. If I were a terrorist organiser aiming for max fear, panic, disruption and more sympathy and concessions from the low info masses, that's how I would dress up my lads for Allah. 

Meanwhile, my secular colleagues would ensure that after each event their communities go public praising freedom and democracy and condemning the killing of innocents whilst pleading to be protected from the backlash because not all Muslims are terrorists. Yes, something like that, I'm sure it's never happened before, but might just work.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Pragmatic. My remark was'nt meant to be serious but a Joke/laugh as it appeared many were getting rather hot under the collar ,hence this little guy I'm sorry you did not take it as such


May be its me that needs to grow up?  :rofl:

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by piwanoi
> 
> Pragmatic. My remark was'nt meant to be serious but a Joke/laugh as it appeared many were getting rather hot under the collar ,hence this little guy I'm sorry you did not take it as such
> 
> 
> May be its me that needs to grow up?


 Nah I don't think so ,the subject just arouses emotions somewhat with the blind stupidity of it all , pure and simple  :Smile:

----------


## leemo

> Originally Posted by Pragmatic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Fluke
> ...


Two planes flew into buildings; that does not mean there were no checks at the airports where they took off, but that there were inadequate checks that allowed the perps to get their tools through anyway.

As for the effectiveness of current security procedures, what happens on the offchance that some check does reveal a packing Jihadist? So he either panics and decides fcuk Allah let's live behind bars as a serial victim for a few years, or he presses a button and Allah will reconstruct him in Paradise.

----------


## piwanoi

^Leemo ,The big problem here is quite obvious , young kids as young as ten are taken in to be "groomed" and brainwashed into being suicide bombers, they really believe all the shit that pushed down their throats .

----------


## Mr Earl

What bugs me is he April 15th angle, which would be tax day. Why would these stupid foks bomb a marathon when they should be targeting the IRS. Tim McVeigh had that right at least, it just sucked that he took out a nursery school in the process.
These guys should be picking off IRS agents and blowing up tax courts not blowing the legs off marathon runners. Stupid fuckers to get caught on camera as well.

----------


## Zooheekock

> What bugs me is he April 15th angle, which would be tax day. Why would these stupid foks bomb a marathon when they should be targeting the IRS. Tim McVeigh had that right at least, it just sucked that he took out a nursery school in the process.
> These guys should be picking off IRS agents and blowing up tax courts not blowing the legs off marathon runners. Stupid fuckers to get caught on camera as well.


Well you're not totally fucking insane, are you.

----------


## Mr Earl

> Well you're not totally fucking insane, are you.


I'm pretty fucking close, me thinks! :Sombrero:

----------


## Zooheekock

So if an Al-Qaeda inspired bomber blew up an American tax office and killed a dozen government workers, what would say? Something along the lines of 'Good job, well done'?

----------


## Norton

> Why would these stupid foks bomb a marathon


The finishing line of a major marathon is perfect place to do it. Soft target, big crowds and live global media coverage. Just the thing to maximize exposure and instill "terror" to a wide audience.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by Necron99
> 
> 
> Evidence is mounting.
> 
> 
> 
>   Yes, the men in the photos need to come forward and clear their name, if they dont, they are suspects number 1 (and 2)


I understand that according to the Court of the Fucking Internet Moron the young lad featured in the photographs as No 1 suspect because he was an Arab, carrying a bag and "was there " transpires to be a 17 year old Moroccan amateur long distance runner who settled in the USA some 4 years ago with his family. His notoriety courtesy of the Internet Fuckwit CSI mob drove him in tears to the police seeking protection from what he feared would be the vengeance of mad people. The poor guy hoped to run the marathon in New York and was in Boston to soak up the atmosphere.

"Evidence is mounting " eh ? 

Internet Twats R'Us more like.

----------


## bsnub

> Originally Posted by Mr Earl
> 
> 
> What bugs me is he April 15th angle, which would be tax day. Why would these stupid foks bomb a marathon when they should be targeting the IRS. Tim McVeigh had that right at least, it just sucked that he took out a nursery school in the process.
> These guys should be picking off IRS agents and blowing up tax courts not blowing the legs off marathon runners. Stupid fuckers to get caught on camera as well.
> 
> 
> Well you're not totally fucking insane, are you.


Of course he is. He is a teabaggin' retard in the vain of the flouncer boon pee. Two dipshits in a blanket.

----------


## socal

> What bugs me is he April 15th angle, which would be tax day. Why would these stupid foks bomb a marathon when they should be targeting the IRS. Tim McVeigh had that right at least, it just sucked that he took out a nursery school in the process.
> These guys should be picking off IRS agents and blowing up tax courts not blowing the legs off marathon runners. Stupid fuckers to get caught on camera as well.


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Rainfall

Wow, I just found news from tomorrow, the 20.04.2013. Maybe the Persians invented a time machine after all.

The Boston bomb: Manhunt | The Economist

----------


## Gallowspole

Come in number 3, your time is up.

----------


## Ceburat1

Wrong number on the hat and a nice looking chest - good combination, LOL

----------


## robuzo

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Necron99
> ...


The other guy the Moroccan boy calls his coach, they graduated from the same high school. Look like decent young men. 

In other news, it seems the cops may have caught one of the actual suspects, and a battle is underway to get the other one- gunfire and explosions reported in Watertown. Boston Marathon bombing suspect in custody, another on the loose - Metro - The Boston Globe

----------


## Gallowspole

From.. http://www.itv.com/news/update/2013-...s-of-suspects/

----------


## piwanoi

I just wonder if there is any connection?Police search for suspect after gunfight outside Boston; explosives reportedly detonated | Fox News

----------


## The Big Fella

The UK Daily mail has it that after a shoot out which left a cop dead they have arrested one suspect and are chasing down the second. 
I still say this doesn't sit right no matter which way you look at it. Only time will tell as they say. Link here

Home | Mail Online

----------


## daveboy

Reports of explosion during shoot out.
Police Officer Shot Dead At Massachusetts Uni

----------


## Camel Toe

> From.. FBI release new CCTV pictures of suspects - ITV News


Damn how I object to this.  Two guys with backpacks .. so what?  And an hour before the blasts.  The cops, the media just have to show some sort of progress under the guise of earning their wage and justifying their existence.  So one fellow is darker-shinned than the other.  Now you know who'd be picked by 75% of the population.  What if you were one of those men, and you saw yourself on TV.  Could you just show up at the nearest FBI office and do your best to clear yourself?  No way.  Your photos and life history would be on the front page.  Your life would be ruined, never to see a drop of justice.  You're marked.  You're fooked!

----------


## aging one

I am seeing reports on twitter that the two alleged bombers above could be the ones involved in the Watertown shoot out.  One is captured at least.

----------


## daveboy

Local media are reporting one man is in police custody.

----------


## daveboy

MIT University Shooting: Live Updates

----------


## Mr Lick

*4.45pm:* _The Boston Globe_ is reporting that one of the Boston Marathon bombing suspects is in custody, another is still on the loose.

*4.20pm:* FBI comments on Watertown shootings being linked to Boston bombing: "We are engaged with our partners trying to determine if there is a connection."

*4.10pm:* Reporters are being told to move away from the scene in Watertown


Read more: http://www.news.com.au/world-news/the-fbi-has-confirmed-an-image-is-of-a-suspect-for-one-of-the-boston-marathon-explosions/story-fndir2ev-1226623977978#ixzz2QtLjSSEH

----------


## Mr Lick

*Major police operation in Boston area after shooting

* 


Witnesses in Watertown reported hearing explosions and gunfire amid a massive police hunt for the gunman


A major police operation is under way in a town outside Boston following the fatal shooting of a police officer at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT) in Cambridge.

Large numbers of police descended on Watertown. Witnesses reported hearing explosions and gunfire.

TV footage showed a man on the ground surrounded by police. Later, a man was shown being led naked to a police car.

It is not clear if there is any link to Monday's Boston Marathon bombings. 

Cambridge police said the officer was responding to a report of a disturbance in the area of the MIT campus at around 22:30 (02:30 GMT) when he was shot and suffered "multiple wounds".

He was taken to hospital where he was pronounced dead. 

Following reports of a carjacking in the area, a major police operation then unfolded in Watertown, some six miles (10km) from Boston.

 

Reporters arriving at the scene were told to turn off their mobile phones. One police officer reportedly told them: "If you want to live, turn off your cell phone."

Many witnesses went on Twitter to describe hearing booms and gunfire.

Television footage showed one man lying spread out on the ground, holding out his arms, surrounded by police. Later footage showed a naked man being led away by police.

The police have not said whether the operation in Watertown is linked to either the shooting at the MIT campus or the bombings at the Boston Marathon, saying only via Twitter: "There is an active incident ongoing in Watertown. Residents in that area are advised to remain in their homes".

The FBI, which is leading the hunt for the Boston Marathon bombers, is reported by US media to be on the scene at Watertown. 

The campus of the prestigious MIT was on lockdown following the shooting, and police could be seen swarming around the university's Stata Center.

The university later issued a statement to say the campus is now safe but urged students to "remain vigilant".

Earlier, the FBI released photos of two suspects it said it wanted to identify as part of its investigation into the bombings at the Boston Marathon that killed three people and wounded more than 170.

----------


## S Landreth

live coverage from (NBC) Boston 7: 7News Live Streaming Video

----------


## aging one

The above link has the headline that these are considered to be the suspects in the marathon bombing. 

Thanks for the link.

----------


## aging one

The latest from the Boston state police press report that is being broadcast now.
10;30 last night boston time a robbery of a 7/11 occured. They fled to MIT where they shot and killed a university police man. They then hijacked a Benz suv along with the driver, he was freed 30 minutes later. Then the car fled into the Watertown district. Lots of gunfire and one more policeman shot, he is in critical condition in hospital. The so called first guy has been shot and captured, the second the guy in the white hat is being pursued now. The details on him are sketchy as they believe he may have access to the news. During the chase for them in the Watertown area explosive devices were thrown by the guys on the run. They are the same two people whose photographs were published earlier.  WOW.  Now they are saying the guy in the black hat is dead.  But they also have someone they forced to strip and then was captured. 
Public safety mode, dont come out.

----------


## rickschoppers

According to police, suspect #1 was shot and killed and there is now a manhunt for suspect #2 in the Boston bombings.

OK conspiracy theorists, it's your turn.

----------


## good2bhappy

> , suspect #1 was shot and killed


great?
dead men tell no lies

----------


## jamescollister

All sounds a bit strange, 2 terrorist have to rob a 7/11 to get what, cab fare or pizza. 
Would think if you were the most wanted persons in the US the last thing you would do is stick up a 7/11. Jim

----------


## Cujo

> Massive police operation in Boston area
> by: Staff writer
> From: news.com.au  April 19, 2013 6:47PM
> Police officer shot dead at Boston university, MIT 
> Suspects shot at; threw bombs at police
> Suspects linked to Boston marathon bombings
> One suspect is dead, one still on the loose
> 
> Tweet
> ...


Massive police operation in Boston area | News.com.au

----------


## robuzo

This is interesting: Boston Bombing Victim in Iconic Photo Helped Identify Attackers - Bloomberg
Minutes before the bombs blew up in Boston, Jeff Bauman looked into the eyes of the man who tried to kill him.
Just before 3 p.m. on April 15, Bauman was waiting among the crowd for his girlfriend to cross the finish line at the Boston Marathon. A man wearing a cap, sunglasses and a black jacket over a hooded sweatshirt looked at Jeff, 27, and dropped a bag at his feet, his brother, Chris Bauman, said in an interview.
Two and a half minutes later, the bag exploded, tearing Jeff’s legs apart. A picture of him in a wheelchair, bloodied and ashen, was broadcast around the world as he was rushed to Boston Medical Center. He lost both legs below the knee.
FULL COVERAGE: Boston Marathon Bombings
“He woke up under so much drugs, asked for a paper and pen and wrote, ‘bag, saw the guy, looked right at me,’” Chris Bauman said yesterday in an interview.
Those words may help crack the mystery of who perpetrated one of the highest-profile acts of terror in the U.S. since the 2001 assault on New York City and the Washington area, one that killed three people and wounded scores.

----------


## Cujo

One Boston Marathon suspect dead, another still on run, officials say

By Becky Bratu, Kerry Sanders and Tom Winter, NBC News
The Boston Marathon bombing suspects — armed with explosives and guns — battled law enforcement officers in a Boston suburb early Friday morning, unleashing chaos until cops took one of the men into custody and the other fled, law enforcement sources said.
Officials later said the suspect taken into custody died and authorities identified the man on the run as the "white-hat" suspect, referencing photographs released by the FBI Thursday. Authorities warned he should be considered armed and dangerous.
The standoff in Watertown, Mass., erupted shortly after the fatal shooting of a Massachusetts Institute of Technology police officer. A transit police officer was also wounded in the Watertown fire fight, officials confirmed to NBC affiliate WHDH.

Watertown resident Andrew Kitzenberg says he had a "clear line of view" of what he said looked "like a pressure cooker bomb."
Advertise | AdChoices


Officials in Watertown were warning residents to "stay in their homes and not open their doors unless a police officer is there."
"There is a terrorist on the loose," said one officer at an impromptu press conference at about 4:30 a.m. ET.
The suspect at large — believed to be the man who physically placed the bags containing the homemade bombs which killed 3 and injured 170 on Monday — was described as "dressed in a grey hoodie, light skinned male, brown curly hair."
Watertown resident Andrew Kitzenberg described the earlier police standoff outside his house. “They engaged in gunfire for a few minutes,” Kitzenberg said. “They were also utilizing bombs, which sounded and looked like grenades, while engaging in the gunfight. They also had what looked like a pressure-cooker bomb.”
Kitzenberg said when he looked out the window he saw two people taking cover between a black Mercedes SUV and a sedan, and watched them shooting 70 or 80 yards toward six Watertown police vehicles.
He said the pair took cover behind the Mercedes SUV and were shooting westward toward the police officers. They also had backpacks.
“It was a firefight,” he added. “There was a long exchange of gunfire.”

Mario Tama / Getty Images
Police with guns drawn search for a suspect on April 19, 2013 in Watertown, Mass. Earlier, a Massachusetts Institute of Technology campus police officer was shot and killed late Thursday night at the school's campus in Cambridge. A short time later, police reported exchanging gunfire with alleged carjackers in Watertown, a city near Cambridge. It's not clear whether the shootings are related or whether either are related to the Boston Marathon bombing.

One of the shooters then ran toward the officers, while the other got into the SUV, Kitzenberg recounted.
The person on foot later fell to the ground, but Kitzenberg said he was unable to tell whether he had been tackled or shot.
The other drove the SUV through the line of police cars at the end of the street, he added.
Kitzenberg said that while he had a “very clear view of the shooters,” he couldn’t see their faces but described them as “average size, average height.”
During the gun battle, a bullet ended up in the wall of Kitzenberg’s apartment, which is on the second level of a multi-family home.
Rebecca Carbone, 30, stood on the street wearing pajamas and a sweatshirt and had stepped out when she heard sirens.
"We heard a loud blast and we didn't know what it was," Carbone said. "It sounded like a car backfiring."
John Grimes, 69, a retired letter carrier, said that he heard three loud explosions, "and you don't hear explosions at night a lot."

In a video posted to YouTube you can hear the alleged firefight between two suspects and authorizes in Watertown, Massachusetts.
The tense situation in Watertown followed an hours-long lockdown at MIT, where the campus police officer was shot and killed while investigating a disturbance on the Cambridge campus.
Even as police swept the campus, there were reports of a violent car chase and then an extremely heavy police presence in Watertown, which is only about four miles away.
The events began unfolding with reports of shots fired on the MIT campus at 10:48 p.m. ET, and the situation remained "active and extremely dangerous" for hours, according to MIT's emergency website. It was later reported that a campus officer had been killed.
The MIT police officer was found shot multiple times in his vehicle, the Middlesex District Attorney’s office said in a news release. Authorities launched an investigation into the circumstances of the shooting and determined that two males were involved in the shooting.
A short time later, police received reports of an armed carjacking by two males in the area of Third Street in Cambridge, the DA’s statement read.


“The victim was carjacked at gunpoint by two males and was kept in the car with the suspects for approximately a half hour. The victim was released at a gas station on Memorial Drive in Cambridge.  He was not injured.”
Police went in pursuit of the stolen vehicle, following it into Watertown. During the chase, explosive devices were reportedly thrown from the car by the suspects, the DA’s statement said.
A Massachusetts Bay Transportation Authority police officer was also severely injured  in an ensuing gunfire exchange between the police and the suspects in the area of Dexter and Laurel streets.


The university expressed its condolences in a statement: "MIT is heartbroken by the news that an MIT Police officer was shot and killed in the line of duty on Thursday night on campus, near Building 32 (the Stata Center). Our thoughts are now with the family."

One Boston Marathon suspect dead, another still on run, officials say - U.S. News

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Necron99
> ...


I've seen the same reporting as the Gent - that the kid in the dark cap was scared out of his mind and ran straight to the cops. He and his High School friend (white hat) were there to watch the race in preparation for running the NYC marathon.

Now, all of the hysterical reporting is going on about them as if they were still suspects on the loose, robbed a 7/11, shot it out with the cops, etc.

I personally doubt the two sets of events are related, or that this Moroccan kid and his friend were involved. Just hysterical, shoddy, reporting.

----------


## The Big Fella

So the original reports that had the suspect alive and arrested have suddenly and conveniently changed to one DEAD suspect and chasing the other. Prepare for the next bulletin that both suspects now dead. case Closed.
It stinks people. Stinks to high heaven !
Brace yourselves my American friends Brace yourselves !

----------


## rickschoppers

According to physicians who cared for suspect #1, they stated he had multiple gun shot wounds and shrapnel wounds. 

He must have blown himself up?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

I still, despite screaming headlines based on nothing, haven't seen one shred of evidence linking the bombings of three days ago to these more recent events.

----------


## rickschoppers

^
Be patient.

----------


## piwanoi

> All sounds a bit strange, 2 terrorist have to rob a 7/11 to get what, cab fare or pizza. 
> Would think if you were the most wanted persons in the US the last thing you would do is stick up a 7/11. Jim


If the story is right the suspects had explosives as well as guns , I would suggest not many robbers do a 7/11 carrying both, meanwhile the plot thickens !

----------


## good2bhappy

what does the Merc SUV driver have to say?

----------


## The Big Fella

Why is it in the earlier reports there was no mention of suffering any injuries and he was clearly shown laying face down on the floor prior to arrest. Other reports then have him being led away naked. Surely if he was being led away naked any gunshot wounds would have been clearly visible and as the suspects had shown they were not suicide bombers why strip the suspect ? 
As said I will bet the next thing we hear is that the second suspect has also been conveniently been killed in a shoot, out case closed and they can then proceed to tell you what they want as to what happened !
As said it stinks to high heaven !

----------


## aging one

> Why is it in the earlier reports there was no mention of suffering any injuries and he was clearly shown laying face down on the floor prior to arrest.


That was a guy who just got caught up in the shit. He was made to strip because of the danger of hidden explosives. The Boston cops drove him home later and apologized.

----------


## rickschoppers

^^
Wrong person Big Guy. The person shown on the ground and stripped before getting into the police car was later released. 

In other words, the police fvcked up.

----------


## taxexile

> So the original reports that had the suspect alive and arrested have suddenly and conveniently changed to one DEAD suspect and chasing the other. Prepare for the next bulletin that both suspects now dead. case Closed.
> It stinks people. Stinks to high heaven !
> Brace yourselves my American friends Brace yourselves !


nonsensical bilge.

idiots on twitter, bound to be incorrect and conflicting stories.





> 8m ago
> The Middlesex County district attorney's office has put out this statement:
> 
> Police are investigating a fatal shooting of an MIT campus police officer by two men who then committed an armed carjacking in Cambridge, Middlesex, Acting District Attorney Michael Pelgro, Cambridge Police Commissioner Robert Haas, and MIT Police Chief John DiFava announced this evening.
> 
> At approximately 10:20 p.m. April 18, police received reports of shots fired on the MIT campus. At 10:30 p.m., an MIT campus police officer was found shot in his vehicle in the area of Vassar and Main streets. According to authorities, the officer was found evidencing multiple gunshot wounds. He was transported to Massachusetts General Hospital and pronounced deceased.
> 
> Authorities launched an immediate investigation into the circumstances of the shooting. The investigation determined that two males were involved in this shooting.
> 
> ...


the guardian.

it all sounds perfectly feasible.

----------


## leemo

> All sounds a bit strange, 2 terrorist have to rob a 7/11 to get what, cab fare or pizza. 
> Would think if you were the most wanted persons in the US the last thing you would do is stick up a 7/11. Jim


The 711 bit makes no sense at all, but white hat is probably hiding under a bed trying to figure how to get to the nearest friendly embassy.

----------


## The Big Fella

> ^^
> Wrong person Big Guy. The person shown on the ground and stripped before getting into the police car was later released. 
> 
> In other words, the police fvcked up.


Rick, That's just it. This wasn't a suicide bomb attack so why are they suddenly getting suspects to strip off prior to arrest then apologising ?
Even if the photos were of the wrong guy they stated they had the suspect in custody. Now they suddenly have a dead suspect. nothing was mentioned in the earlier reports other than the death of the police officer so where was this other dead guy in all this ? 
 Everything about this whole affair screams out it is all wrong and what they are going to tell you all over the coming weeks is going to be a crock of shit !
I will now bet 2 cases of the beer of your choice that within the next few weeks you are going to lose more of your freedoms, more of your rights and aside from that very soon you will lose the right to bear arms !
But all in the name of keeping you all safe now  :mid:

----------


## aging one

> but white hat is probably hiding under a bed trying to figure how to get to the nearest friendly embassy.


WTF are you talking about?

----------


## leemo

> ^^
> Wrong person Big Guy. The person shown on the ground and stripped before getting into the police car was later released. 
> 
> In other words, the police fvcked up.


They didn't fcuk up. They did their job. 
Would you have nodded him through the cordon?

----------


## leemo

> Originally Posted by leemo
> 
> but white hat is probably hiding under a bed trying to figure how to get to the nearest friendly embassy.
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about?


Last I heard was that black cap is dead and white cap is on the run.

4 days gone by, and only now it's mentioned that they may be "foreign born" terrorists.

----------


## taxexile

> Now they suddenly have a dead suspect.


dead from blast and thermal injuries, the explosives he was carrying were detonated, either by himself or by a police bullet. either way a good result.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I will now bet 2 cases of the beer of your choice that within the next few weeks you are going to lose more of your freedoms, more of your rights and aside from that very soon you will lose the right to bear arms !


I would've thought you'd lose your right to bear pressure cookers, but if those idiots aren't allowed guns any more then at least something good has come from it.

----------


## Satonic

All public transportation has been stopped, businesses asked to stay closed, just watching the coverage on bbc news.

----------


## S Landreth

^the entire town is shut down,.....police going door to door

watch live, Morning Joe: MSNBC Live - Watch MSNBC - USA

this site might be better for you guys (when you open the page hit cancel, do not download anything and pause one of them)

MSNBC - Watch free Live Online TV Channels

----------


## aging one

> what does the Merc SUV driver have to say?


The link s landreth provided had him quoted as saying the two admitted they were the bombers, but for him to get out and run. That simple  The link is channel 7 boston. 

The link you provided I find much better than cnn ^ It morning new and the swat teams are going through houses in watertown.

----------


## jamescollister

Well you have to say the bad guys have achieved their goal, they have put the whole city of Boston in terror.
The whole thing from the start to now doesn't add up. My first post on the subject questioning the policing of the event to the way the investigation appeared to run and now this 7/11 bombs and gun fights through the streets.
Think the powers that be had better get a Hollywood script writer to try in to put the story together, because there will be questions. Jim

----------


## aging one

Okay jim.  :mid:

----------


## Satonic

The two guys are Ruskies

----------


## daveboy

Surviving Boston bomb suspect named as 19 year old Dzhokhar A Tsarnaev. Believed to be from Russian region near Chechnya,live in U.S. for at least a year.

----------


## DrAndy

one suspect has been shot and killed, the other still not captured, escaped


http://uk.news.yahoo.com/boston-shoo...0.html#ys0Im81

----------


## aging one

Chechnya, and Turkey have been mentioned. Just heard Chechnyan but lived in Turkey before moving the USA they are legal residents but not students. Living in Cambridge with suspect 1's girlfriend.

----------


## Norton

> I still, despite screaming headlines based on nothing, haven't seen one shred of evidence linking the bombings of three days ago to these more recent events.


So far only media premature reporting or flat getting it wrong. If there is a connection more likely copycats triggered by the marathon bomb. Must be a bunch more nutters ready to have their 15 mins of fame. Security forces should be on high alert.

----------


## xanax

Brothers from chechnya, where of course Islam is the main religion, no surprise then.

----------


## daveboy

Second suspect named as Tamerlan Tsarnaev 26.

----------


## Pragmatic

Did anyone guess right as to who did it? I was completely wrong in my assumptions and I don't mind admitting it.

----------


## raycarey

it's hard to gauge from the other side of the world watching a streaming news feed on the internet, but the current police response strikes me as overkill....the entire city of boston (and a couple of surrounding suburbs) is locked down because they're looking for one guy.    a rough approximation of the population of the area is 1 million.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> Originally Posted by jamescollister
> 
> 
> All sounds a bit strange, 2 terrorist have to rob a 7/11 to get what, cab fare or pizza. 
> Would think if you were the most wanted persons in the US the last thing you would do is stick up a 7/11. Jim
> 
> 
> The 711 bit makes no sense at all, but white hat is probably hiding under a bed trying to figure how to get to the nearest friendly embassy.


Whole thing sounds weird. Start to finish. Maybe they are a couple of Chechen thugs living in America who've been set up to take the fall. The Chechens hate the Russians but I don't recall there ever being any hatred toward the USA. Other than the fact most are Muslim, there seems little reason - but who knows. Maybe these two guys wanted to do something like this for many years.. this was their opportunity. The 'no money' thing does seem weird.

----------


## Radius



----------


## S Landreth

As I understand.

The boys came here to the states with their parents, ten years ago. The parents were granted political asylum, from Russia where the father worked for the government.

----------


## sabang

Bizarre.

----------


## Radius

Collateral damage from the media...

Revere teen scared after New York Post splashes him on front page - Metro - The Boston Globe

This next one actually is the title of the same news story at Gawker.

Is the New York Post Edited by a Bigoted Drunk Who Fucks Pigs?






.

----------


## Pragmatic

Why do they publish his last known address(LKA)?

----------


## slackula

> Never mind what I thought of you at the time, naturally only in the context of protesting that I quoted what I was asked to quote, but I apologised tongue in cheek to keep you happy, since we all know the Koran and the Sunnah have nothing at all to do with Islam.


You wrote that the Koran is inerrant and nothing can be changed in it by way of defending your argument. I merely showed that the defence does not stand up to scrutiny because Jesus said the same thing about the Bible.

The only way your argument holds water is if you also wish to claim that the Bible has nothing to do with Christianity but I don't even some one like you would go there.

----------


## Norton

> Collateral damage from the media...


The bastards need to be sued for everything they have and jailed. Totally irresponsible journalism.

----------


## S Landreth

they know where the second boy is located and a third person is being questioned

----------


## Necron99

> Originally Posted by leemo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by jamescollister
> ...



Why? If they are just two guys, they probably have no money.
It's not like the CFO of AlQuaida SMERSH central is wiring out funds from his secret base under the dormant volcano.

A couple of fucktards with means and opprtunity.
Go watch Four Lions.

----------


## jamescollister

Think there is one senior FBI agent who got up and said there is no danger to the public ] guy in charge ] will be looking for a new job. 
My screen resolution and internet are very poor so I can't tell whether the alleged bombers are the same as the picture posted.
Also how did the guy who hijacked the car, drove through police lines, enter into a high speed pursuit have time to stop the car let the hostage out and drive off unseen.
It all reads like a B grade movie. Jim

----------


## Necron99

> Originally Posted by leemo
> 
> Never mind what I thought of you at the time, naturally only in the context of protesting that I quoted what I was asked to quote, but I apologised tongue in cheek to keep you happy, since we all know the Koran and the Sunnah have nothing at all to do with Islam.
> 
> 
> You wrote that the Koran is inerrant and nothing can be changed in it by way of defending your argument. I merely showed that the defence does not stand up to scrutiny because Jesus said the same thing about the Bible.
> 
> The only way your argument holds water is if you also wish to claim that the Bible has nothing to do with Christianity but I don't even some one like you would go there.


Jesus talked about the bible? Really?
He talked about something written centuies after his death?
That god has some powerful fucking voodoo.

----------


## socal

> The two guys are Ruskies


muslims from muslim Chechnya  :mid:  See the noteworthy pages on his DisGrace book page.

----------


## socal

> Did anyone guess right as to who did it? I was completely wrong in my assumptions and I don't mind admitting it.


I said this on page 7 ...




> My guess is the same people that are attacking innocent people inIndia _and_ the                          Sudan _and_ Algeria _and_ New                          York _and_ Pakistan _and_ Israel _and_ Russia _and_ *Chechnya*


Do I get a prize  :Smile:

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by Pragmatic
> 
> 
> Did anyone guess right as to who did it? I was completely wrong in my assumptions and I don't mind admitting it.
> 
> 
> I said this on page 7 ...
> 
> 
> ...


 Yep Undoubtedly gotta admit  Socal you get first prize, no two ways about it ,although those on the left who guessed some right wing crackpots could be involved will never ever admit that you fully deserve any prize on the top shelf ,but sorry as far as the left goes Political correctness just won't allow it :smiley laughing:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Did anyone guess right as to who did it?


Well, they're not American, so they must be Al Queda.

----------


## robuzo

> Originally Posted by socal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Pragmatic
> ...


Arguing with voices in your head about "political correctness"? That's a phrase I haven't heard in about 25 years, except on the right.

No Chechens in Guantanamo, so maybe these boys are just cockeyed idealists  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Compared to what Chechens have got up to in Russia, the Boston bombing is pretty mild: 

Fentanyl in the aircon: Moscow theater hostage crisis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

Everybody's all-time fave, Beslan (186 schoolkids dead): Beslan school hostage crisis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## slackula

> Yep Undoubtedly gotta admit Socal you get first prize, no two ways about it ,although those on the left who guessed some right wing crackpots could be involved will never ever admit that you fully deserve any prize on the top shelf ,but sorry as far as the left goes Political correctness just won't allow it


So you are saying that religious fundamentalism is a left-wing affliction and nothing to do with the right?

Good luck with that..

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by quimbian corholla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by leemo
> ...


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Finney64

> Do I get a prize


Yes, the mods have decided to give you the keys to the Forum

----------


## S Landreth

> As I understand.
> 
> The boys came here to the states with their parents, ten years ago. The parents were granted political asylum, from Russia where the father worked for the government.


maybe not

The father of suspected Boston Marathon bomber called on his son today to give up peacefully, but warned the U.S. that if his son is killed all hell will break loose.

Anzor Tsarnaev spoke to ABC News from his home in the Russian city of Makhachkala as Boston police carried out an intense dragnet for his son Dzhokhar Tsarnaev. .
The elder Tsarnaev insisted that his sons were innocent, but said he would appeal to his son to surrender peacefully

Give up. Give up. You have a bright future ahead of you. Come home to Russia, the dad said.

The father warned, however, If they killed him, then all hell would break loose.

Boston Bomb Suspect's Dad Tells Son to Surrender, Says 'All Hell Will Break Loose' if Son Dies - ABC News

Video: Bombers father tells son to surrender, threatens US « Hot Air

updating my last post,.......

maybe so (the parent thing)

I just saw an interview with the fathers brother and he said his brother (the father of the boys) just moved back to Russia

----------


## Cujo

> Give up. Give up. You have a bright future ahead of you. Come home to Russia, the dad said.


I'm sure when they catch the guy they'll just send him home to Russia to get on with the bright future ahead of him.
Or his future is being the bitch of cell block C, one or the other.

----------


## jamescollister

> Originally Posted by S Landreth
> 
> 
> 
> Give up. Give up. You have a bright future ahead of you. Come home to Russia, the dad said.
> 
> 
> I'm sure when they catch the guy they'll just send him home to Russia to get on with the bright future ahead of him.
> Or his future is being the bitch of cell block C, one or the other.


Think they execute for Federal crime like this. No time to be anyone's bitch.
Still not convince that 7/11 robbers  have money to buy guns and bombs, but have to steal for pizza and pocket money. 
We will see over the coming day how the story unfolds. Jim

----------


## rickschoppers

^^^
The father sounds like a radical nutter as well. :mid:

----------


## robuzo

Might be a good time for those who haven't seen it to view "Prisoner of the Mountains," an updated, cinematic version of the Pushkin poem and the Tolstoy story that followed. Whaddya know, it's on YouT. Get to know your Chechens:

----------


## Cujo

> Might be a good time for those who haven't seen it to view "Prisoner of the Mountains," an updated, cinematic version of the Pushkin poem and the Tolstoy story that followed. Whaddya know, it's on YouT. Get to know your Chechens:


It's times like this I really wish youtube wasn't blocked here.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Two homegrown fuckwits with nationalist baggage.

As I post I understand from CNN that a Russian with a backpack has been arrested because he " doesn't speak English " .........

And the surviving crazy is just a 19 year old with a grudge.

Hollywood here we come.

We love you America! 

Meanwhile, another drone attack successfully terminated an operation mounted by some guys we think might be fully paid up members of Afghani Pushtu who we think don't like Merakins too much........

----------


## Mr Lick

*Boston on lockdown - hope these guys are safe*

----------


## Cujo

> Two homegrown fuckwits with nationalist baggage.
> 
> As I post I understand from CNN that a Russian with a backpack has been arrested because he " doesn't speak English " .........
> 
> And the surviving crazy is just a 19 year old with a grudge.
> 
> Hollywood here we come.
> 
> We love you America! 
> ...


25 killed in a carbomb attack in Baghdad today.
Once a cornersone of civilisation.

----------


## Cujo

> *Boston on lockdown - hope these guys are safe*


Who're they?

----------


## Gallowspole

You don't know their names?

----------


## socal

> Two homegrown fuckwits with nationalist baggage.
> 
> As I post I understand from CNN that a Russian with a backpack has been arrested because he " doesn't speak English " .........
> 
> And the surviving crazy is just a 19 year old with a grudge.
> 
> Hollywood here we come.
> 
> We love you America! 
> ...


Homegrown ? Nationalist ? Russian ?
*DEAD BOSTON BOMBER  Islamist Tamerlan Tsarnaev: Im Very Religious*

*Posted by Jim Hoft on Friday, April 19, 2013, 7:42 AM*

----------


## Finney64

^ Is that you on your way to Mexico Socal?

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> 
> Two homegrown fuckwits with nationalist baggage.
> 
> As I post I understand from CNN that a Russian with a backpack has been arrested because he " doesn't speak English " .........
> 
> And the surviving crazy is just a 19 year old with a grudge.
> 
> ...


What does Bagdad Iraq have to do with 2 Islamist Chechnyans bombing a marathon in Boston ?

These guys are not Iraqis.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> Originally Posted by socal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Pragmatic
> ...


Well it seems they're from Azerbaijan, but don't let that get in yer way gramps. Coo, I'd have guessed they was aiming for the British midlands, but luck had it they ended up in America - and Thatcher land and it's down at heal middle England was SAVED from healthy people running marathons and looking a bit healthy like, no wot I mean Guv?

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Koojo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by thegent
> ...


Just putting things in perspective.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by Koojo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by thegent
> ...


Look, you dumb fuck, America is a nation of immigrants. Some are niggers, some are white folks, some are Yids, some ain't, some are Yerps, some are watermelons or spics but mostly they are all from somewhere else. Except Injuns, but they don't count.

Mongrels looking for a home, really.

Do get with the programme.

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by piwanoi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by socal
> ...


No editing now. Azerbaijan you say.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

Yes it pure OTT American shit in'it.

STAY IN YER HOMES AMERICA! THERE'S A MUSSIE OUT THERE! HE'S DANGEROUS. 

Well, I'll be he was the 14th hijacker too. Well, why not? Extra mileage for the story!

----------


## Gerbil

> You don't know their names?


They're in a bar "where everyone knows your name"  :Smile: 

I lived for a year in Boston, great town.

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by socal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Koojo
> ...


I think you are alleging that the Seppos pissed off the islamists in Iraq so in your mind, its understandable that these Islamists did this. But 9/11 happened before Iraq or Afstan.

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by socal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Koojo
> ...


(I am trying to reform myself cuz I got banned for being a cock in the news)

Quit trying to sugar coat all of this. 

The guys practice Islam. They could have been black Islamists , white Islamists , Asian Islamists, it doesn't matter. They identify themselves as muslims , we should too. 

If you got your wish and it was a right wing nutter, I would have conceded that. So its time you concede that this is an Islamic terror attack against the US.

----------


## bsnub

Shit bag muslims. Confirmed. You scumbag apologists want to pipe up know? Hypocrites.

----------


## wasabi

Auntie knows best.She knows it was a set up,same as Russia stitches up the patsie U.S.A does same.

----------


## bsnub

Thats what I thought. RATS!

----------


## socal

> Thats what I thought. RATS!


Do you really believe that ? Total conspiracy ?




> Shit bag muslims. Confirmed. You scumbag apologists want to pipe up know? Hypocrites.


Seconded. Awaiting muslim apologists press conference. 

Crazy that the US still cant catch this guy.  Its been all day.

----------


## S Landreth

Stay indoors/lockdown (whatever they are calling it) has been lifted

The boy has not been found

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by piwanoi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by socal
> ...


 Azerbollocks, Socal got it right so give him credit for it,and I don't know why you mentioned The Midlands cos that ain't my home turf ,I'm a Mancunian born and bred, get my drift mate! :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

> Originally Posted by bsnub
> 
> 
> Thats what I thought. RATS!
> 
> 
> Do you really believe that ? Total conspiracy ?
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you where banned or in Baja California? Douche

----------


## misskit

News reports say the elder brother was interviewed by the FBI two years ago.

The mother stated the FBI told her he was an extremist leader.


FBI interviewed dead Boston bombing suspect years ago - CBS News

----------


## S Landreth

dozen shots have been fired

BREAKING NEWS: Residents describe pandemonium on Franklin Street in Watertown; source says suspect pinned down.
7 minutes ago 

The Boston Globe @BostonGlobe 
BREAKING NEWS: Shots fired in Watertown; source says Boston Marathon terror bomb suspect has been pinned down.
9 minutes ago 

https://twitter.com/intent/user?scre...w_p=tweetembed

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by piwanoi
> 
> Yep Undoubtedly gotta admit Socal you get first prize, no two ways about it ,although those on the left who guessed some right wing crackpots could be involved will never ever admit that you fully deserve any prize on the top shelf ,but sorry as far as the left goes Political correctness just won't allow it
> 
> 
> So you are saying that religious fundamentalism is a left-wing affliction and nothing to do with the right?
> 
> Good luck with that..


 No I saying that Islamic fundamentalism (can you not write Islamic?) is what it is and could easily be left or right, but this is a religious disease and IMHO not political ,cos Islamic Suicide bombers on detonating there Semtex  nearly always shout the name of the prophet and not some political affiliation before disappearing in a red mist, and I have never heard of a political suicide bomber have you? :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

Muzzie scum is cornered. His brother is dead. Good riddance..

CNN Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

----------


## koman

WELL.....at 6:40am Thailand time our little Chechyn student is holed up in a boat parked off Franklin St. Watertown.   There was a bit of a gun fight and now he is surrounded but won't come out.     NIce kid, good muslim and completely innocent according to Auntie Olga...  

These two fine young immigrants have certainly been a great addition to America's diversity.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## leemo

> Did anyone guess right as to who did it? I was completely wrong in my assumptions and I don't mind admitting it.


I doubt anyone figured it out, coulda been anyone. Salon hoped it was a White Christian American, while BBC and NYT crossed fingers for anything resembling a right wing nutter, which is what they both promoted when the "French citizen" murdered Jews outside a synagogue. Until his identity was revealed, of course.

Now we should dig in and wait for our glorious leaders to remind us that this incident had nothing to do with Islam because Islam is a religion of peace, and the civilised world will never be at war with Islam, and that not all Muslims are terrorists, and other assorted lies. Meanwhile, the Leftist media will kick into propaganda mode with free tissue distribution as they plug away with stories of Muslim communities queuing up to worry on cam about a backlash. 

Note that these 'backlash' stories are designed to divert attention away from the Jihadists as aggressors and murderers, and onto Muslims as victims.  Just another tool developed by the Left-Islamic alliance to avoid needing to clean up their communities and stop the spread of the Jihad supremacist doctrine. But it works, so more fool us.

----------


## socal

The one muslim got his Seppo citizenship on the anniversary of the September 11 attacks.

----------


## leemo

> Originally Posted by Tom Sawyer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by leemo
> ...


Now the 711 situation seems to be clear, or clearer, but before it was clarified the most likely reason for bombers to have no money is that they intended to martyr themselves at the finish line.

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by Pragmatic
> 
> 
> Did anyone guess right as to who did it? I was completely wrong in my assumptions and I don't mind admitting it.
> 
> 
> I doubt anyone figured it out, coulda been anyone. Salon hoped it was a White Christian American, while BBC and NYT crossed fingers for anything resembling a right wing nutter, which is what they both promoted when the "French citizen" murdered Jews outside a synagogue. Until his identity was revealed, of course.
> 
> Now we should dig in and wait for our glorious leaders to remind us that this incident had nothing to do with Islam because Islam is a religion of peace, and the civilised world will never be at war with Islam, and that not all Muslims are terrorists, and other assorted lies. Meanwhile, the Leftist media will kick into propaganda mode with free tissue distribution as they plug away with stories of Muslim communities queuing up to worry on cam about a backlash. 
> ...


Totally Impossible of course ,but its somewhat over due for the liberal left to take their heads from out of their nether regions and and call it what it is ,"Jihad" no other word for it . :Smile:

----------


## Radius

Now, there's hope for that hero Bruce Willis as he'll be able to put out another Die Hard flick for the Christmas season. Chechnyans will be the new villian in American movies.

----------


## Camel Toe

Guilt my media.  He's a suspect.  if I had that kid's face I'd be on the run too.  Should anyone who doesn't have the millions it'd take for a good lawyer put his faith in the American justice system?

----------


## socal

> News reports say the elder brother was interviewed by the FBI two years ago.
> 
> The mother stated the FBI told her he was an extremist leader.
> 
> 
> FBI interviewed dead Boston bombing suspect years ago - CBS News


Yes, he was interviewed by the FBI at the request of a foreign government. They won't release which foreign government.

----------


## leemo

<gulp> Not all Muslims are terrorists. Quite true.

----------


## bsnub

> Originally Posted by socal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Koojo
> ...


 :smiley laughing:  You do have a brain.

----------


## Camel Toe

Boat where suspect may be hiding now on fire

----------


## koman

They relieved the driver of he Merc SUV of $800 apparently so they were not quite ready for martyrdom at that point.    The older brother had some kind of explosive  devise attached to his body, so that would indicate that he was not going to go out quietly.    Looks like his little brother is not going out quitely either.

Many of the things these guys have done seems to makes no sence and there will be lots of fodder for the conspiricy loons.   Of course the media have been speculating furiously and a lot of bollocks has been talked in and out of news circles....so nobody really knows exactly what went down just yet.  

The script writers are all working overtime already.....and I expect Tom Cruise to play one of the brothers.

There will be a great amount written and talked about how all this was really our fault.

----------


## sabang

Looks like they've got him- he's cornered on a boat, shots fired. They need this punk alive, to try and figure out what this is all about. So they'll probably shoot him.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

If this is some sort of islamic grudge (quite likely), it's the first time I'm aware a Chechen has got involved in any act of terrorism against the west- they fight russkies, as well as providing fodder for the Russian mafia.

----------


## Camel Toe

> There will be a great amount written and talked about how all this was really our fault.


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## sabang

> The script writers are all working overtime already.....and I expect Tom Cruise to play one of the brothers.


No way- Tom only ever plays the hero that saves the day.

----------


## piwanoi

> Now, there's hope for that hero Bruce Willis as he'll be able to put out another Die Hard flick for the Christmas season. Chechnyans will be the new villian in American movies.


 No doubt there will be a Russian adviser to fill them in with all the acts of terrorism ,maybe starting with the Beslan school siege (380 dead) for maximum effect eh . :Smile:

----------


## socal

The family was granted visas as political refugees originally. They where instantly eligible for welfare.

The mother was charged and convicted for shoplifting merchandise of $1600.

----------


## Camel Toe

Should that be a concern for Canadians?

----------


## koman

Just heard that the Mother of these two was arrested for big ticket shot lifting a while back.  Their Auntie insists they are innocent...._there is no evidence_ she says.

Questions arise as to how these two could have made all these bombs  (there were many more than the couple that were detonated)  without anyone knowing about it.
Could this be a family affair.    The Father is claiming it's a frame....his boys could never do anything like this....while they were still throwing home made grenades at the cops

These people were admitted to the US as political refugees.  Given housing, grants, scolarships and generally treated very well.   What drove them to plant bombs at a sporting event to kill totally innocent spectators;  and apparently they had a good supply of explosives to carry out more missions.  It's hard to fathom.....up to the point you are willing to face up to the depth of pure hate embedded in fringe elemets of the Muslim world.    

*7:02am Thailand......they got him.  The cops just announced they got him......all right.*

----------


## misskit

New reports now saying he is in custody and alive.

Three more people have been arrested in New Bedford in connection to the bombing.

----------


## leemo

I don't know how to post pics, but here's a link to the white hat just after he placed his bag (3 away from the kid that was killed) and was leaving the scene.

----------


## socal

> Should that be a concern for Canadians?


The extended family has connections to Canada , so yes.

----------


## leemo

Boston Jihadist's YouTube page featuring videos by Sheikh Feiz Mohammed, who called on Muslims to kill enemies of Islam. On the right of the upper row and the left of the second row are videos by Feiz Mohammed.

Tamerlan Tsarnaev - YouTube

----------


## Radius

The Thai news said this was connected to poverty in some way. At least, that's what my wife said this morning.

----------


## piwanoi

^^ Come on now Leemo ,so how much evidence you or any one else brings forward that there is a Jihad going on between Radical Islam and the Infidel right now at this moment in time ,the liberal left apologists will deny it .

----------


## Radius

Uncle of suspects on what was behind Boston bombings: Being losers! | The Raw Story



On Friday, the uncle of two brothers suspected of planting bombs at  the Boston Marathon earlier this week called on his nephews to turn  yourself in, and ask forgiveness for your crimes.
 During a press conference outside his Boston home, Ruslan Tsarni was  asked by reporters what provoked nephews, Dzhokhar Tsarnaev and Tamerlan  Tsarnaev, into carrying out the bombings.

 Being losers, Tsarni explained. Hatred to those who were able to  settle themselves. These are the only reasons I can imagine of. Anything  else to do with religion, with Islam, its a fraud, its a fake.

 Tsarni  described the brothers as Muslims who were ethic Chechnyans, and  speculated that the young men could have been radicalized by someone  outside the family. 

 The uncle insisted that he loved this country because it gives chance to everybody else to be a human being.

 Tamerlan Tsarnaev was reportedly killed in a firefight Thursday night, but Tsarni had a message for Dzhokhar Tsarnaev, who police were searching for on Friday. 

 If youre alive, turn yourself in! he exclaimed. And ask for  forgiveness from the victims, from the injured and from those who  [survived], ask for forgiveness from these people! Were not requiring  forgiveness in this family. He put a shame on our family, Tsarni family.  He put a shame on the entire Chechnyans ethnicity! Because everyone now  names, now play with the word Chechnyan. So, they put that shame on the  entire ethnicity!

 Those who suffered, were sharing with them with their grief. Im  ready just to meet with them, Im ready just to bend in front of them,  to kneel in front of them, seeking that forgiveness.

 Watch the video below from MSNBC, broadcast April 19, 2013.

----------


## Radius

Live coverage

Explosions at the Boston Marathon News & Headlines

----------


## Camel Toe

> Originally Posted by Camel Toe
> 
> 
> Should that be a concern for Canadians?
> 
> 
> The extended family has connections to Canada , so yes.


If they're scared why don't they go home?


What a circus this was.  Obviously someone wants us to be afraid.  Ordering people to stay indoors.  I'd have told them to stick it.

----------


## piwanoi

> The Thai news said this was connected to poverty in some way. At least, that's what my wife said this morning.


 Thats it ,thats it,following that line of thought, There must be hundreds of Thousands of prospective Buddhist  mass murderers /terrorists /jihadists up here in Issan out to kill us Farangs then ,think I'll leave and go live in the South where there is no threat of me being blown to kingdom come. :Smile:

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by socal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Camel Toe
> ...


 FFS Not Another keyboard warrior :smiley laughing:

----------


## leemo

> The Thai news said this was connected to poverty in some way. At least, that's what my wife said this morning.


ho hum...to the Thai authorities there's still nothing religious about the ongoing Islamic terrorism in the south.

----------


## socal

> Uncle of suspects on what was behind Boston bombings: ‘Being losers!’ | The Raw Story
> 
> 
> 
> On Friday, the uncle of two brothers suspected of planting bombs at  the Boston Marathon earlier this week called on his nephews to “turn  yourself in, and ask forgiveness for your crimes.”
>  During a press conference outside his Boston home, Ruslan Tsarni was  asked by reporters what provoked nephews, Dzhokhar Tsarnaev and Tamerlan  Tsarnaev, into carrying out the bombings.
> 
>  “Being losers,” Tsarni explained. “Hatred to those who were able to  settle themselves. These are the only reasons I can imagine of. Anything  else to do with religion, with Islam, it’s a fraud, it’s a fake.”
> 
> ...


^ I think that is hog wash. 

The guy had a kick boxing hobby, had a new style Camaro,  he did well in school, had scholarships, had a girlfriend that he managed to convert to tailor to his needs. Is that what uncle calls a loser ?

He was not a loser, he was a muslim.



> It was reported previously that police were on the hunt for a Honda CRV,  allegedly a car belonging to a potential Boston suspect. Shortly  thereafter the car was found, but not the suspect. However, we wonder if  the Boston police and the Feds, still looking for Dzhokhar Tsarnaev,  who by now has likely left the immediate crime scene, are aware that the  suspect had what appears to be another car, a new, black Chevrolet  Camaro,


Chechen-vrolet

----------


## Camel Toe

> FFS Not Another keyboard warrior


What makes you think that.  Is my voice puny and squeaky.

----------


## Camel Toe

Breaking news: 'The hunt is over': Second bombing suspect captured »

Now really, is there something horrible wrong with that headline?

----------


## aging one

Big news conference about it all in the next 5 minutes.

----------


## piwanoi

> FFS Not Another keyboard warrior
> 			
> 		
> 
> What makes you think that.  Is my voice puny and squeaky.


 I ain't ever heard your voice how could I? ,BUT I will say this ,If the place had been crawling with Swat teams ready to open up with small arms and stun grenades ,and they told you to stay put for your own safety ,you would have told them to piss off and went out on your usual 30 minute morning constitutional eh, yeah like fuck you would  :rofl:

----------


## sabang

> New reports now saying he is in custody and alive.


Yippee- now some answers. And were they alone?

----------


## Camel Toe

> Originally Posted by misskit
> 
> New reports now saying he is in custody and alive.
> 
> 
> Yippee- now some answers. And were they alone?


.....




> Breaking news: 'The hunt is over': Second bombing suspect captured »
> 
> Now really, is there something horrible wrong with that headline?

----------


## Radius

Here's an aunt from Toronto, Canada speaking yesterday.

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by Radius
> 
> 
> The Thai news said this was connected to poverty in some way. At least, that's what my wife said this morning.
> 
> 
> ho hum...to the Thai authorities there's still nothing religious about the ongoing Islamic terrorism in the south.


There,s a few member's who vehemently deny that whats taking place down in the South is not a Jihad ! :smiley laughing: http://www.zombietime.com/thai_jihad_photos/

----------


## Camel Toe

^^ She makes some good points.

----------


## Seekingasylum

"The terror is over" is the tweet emerging from the Boston authorities.

Well, looking at the police modus operandi of knocking on doors of civilians and ordering them to quit their homes at gunpoint with their arms raised I imagine the good people of Watertown are indeed much relieved.

Am I alone in thinking that the greatest danger to the public was probably from several thousand pumped up, hopelessly neurotic, heavily armed men seemingly feeding from a frenzy of grotesque overkill?

The other feature of this incident is the American penchant for wallowing in cheap emotion and absurd melodrama. A common theme explored by the media is how Boston will " recover " as if it was a single entity capable of independent life. Local residents love this question it seems, gushing forth inanity after inanity but all united in the vacuous declaration that " we're strong here in Boston and we can defeat terror ".

Frankly, 5 years living among Americans would radicalise any normal sentient person.

----------


## Radius

> Originally Posted by leemo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Radius
> ...


Who knows what it is. A lot of killing going on but amazingly only the Muslim guys are the ones killing unjustly. Where's the Thai media's coverage of soldiers going berzerk down there abusing people? You know it happens. If my fellow soldier were killed day after day, I probably would end up going over the edge and wack a few locals in the head with my pistol butt from time to time. Absolutely zero-zilch-nada- coverage of anything a soldier does wrong down there. That's funny because up in the peaceful northern parts of Thailand we do see and hear about abuse by police and others. Just doesn't happen down south. You don't know the truth about squat. You only get one side of the story. Why aren't any foreign journalists let in that area? You are a drug pusher. Your drug is the hate of Muslims. You want the masses to believe your ignorance. Sadly too many do. Thailand needs honesty and truth if it wants to see change for the better down there. Now there's just propaganda, lies and lack of information.

----------


## sabang

Yeh, sure auntie. The bombs they were throwing about while on the run, and the MIT guy they gunned down were just because they were falsely accused. I guess they stockpiled a few grenades, just in case.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Not gonna make any speculation about the true motives in such a bizarre case, but it resembles a crime spree more than an Islamic jihad thing. It was so damn amateurish, I find it hard to believe they were involved in some international terrorist plot, but we'll see.

----------


## Radius

The guy in the clip says there was also a practice bomb drill going on during the marathon?


Refreshing News: Afghans send sympathy and love to Boston, whose pain they know all too well

----------


## aging one

> Am I alone in thinking that the greatest danger to the public was probably from several thousand pumped up, hopelessly neurotic, heavily armed men seemingly feeding from a frenzy of grotesque overkill?


Yes you are as the citizens of Boston were happy to go through what they went through in order to catch the guy. Turn on the news and watch them cheering the police.

----------


## Seekingasylum

I rather doubt the average American citizen has the perspective to understand my point.

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by piwanoi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by leemo
> ...


 So in essence what you are plainly saying is that there is no Jihad in the South of Thailand , and all the Buddhist Schools that have been burned to the ground, and all School teachers/ Students that have been brutally murdered are total lies and anti Islamic propaganda and a figment of the Thai Governments Imagination ,I would suggest you read the link in my earlier post #463 for an insight into reality .

----------


## aging one

perhaps because we are not British but American.  :Smile: 

http://edition.cnn.com/2013/04/19/us...html?hpt=hp_t1

----------


## socal

> The guy in the clip says there was also a practice bomb drill going on during the marathon?
> 
> 
> Refreshing News: Afghans send sympathy and love to Boston, whose pain they know all too well


^ Who planted that ?> Might not be a plant but if it wasn't for George Bush, her head would be on a platter.

*Muslims celebrate with sweets, praise to  Allah over Boston bombing ...*

www.jihadwatch.org/.../muslims-celebrate-with-sweets-praise-t...
1 day ago – Muslims celebrate with sweets, praise to  Allah _over Boston bombing_ *...* reportedly danced and _cheered_ in the streets of _Gaza_, even passing out *...*

----------


## Radius

In the past 10 years Christians have killed 1000x more Muslims than Muslims have killed Christians but that doesn't matter for people like fat old goldfinger.

----------


## Mr Earl

> In the past 10 years Christians have killed 1000x more Muslims than Muslims have killed Christians but that doesn't matter for people like fat old goldfinger.


Tell that to the over 5000 dead and 10,000 wounded just in the insurgency in southern Thailand.

----------


## piwanoi

> In the past 10 years Christians have killed 1000x more Muslims than Muslims have killed Christians but that doesn't matter for people like fat old goldfinger.


 Of course you have  Independent evidence to prove that Christian terrorist's have killed a thousand times more Islamic Civilians ,than Islamic terrorist's have killed Christian Civilians ,thanks in advance for posting it :Smile:  and not just any ones anti American opinions as to just who is a Terrorist ,but as designated by the UN.

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by Radius
> 
> 
> 
> The guy in the clip says there was also a practice bomb drill going on during the marathon?
> 
> 
> Refreshing News: Afghans send sympathy and love to Boston, whose pain they know all too well
> 
> ...


 UK born Muslims were celebrating 9/11 too ,they called it a "towering success" just another link for the liberal left apologists for evil to totally ignore British Muslims Celebrate Hurricane Sandy, 9/11 and The Holocaust | The Body Of Truth why not just get in through your fucking thick heads ,we are infidels , they hate us.

----------


## koman

> "The terror is over" is the tweet emerging from the Boston authorities.
> 
> Well, looking at the police modus operandi of knocking on doors of civilians and ordering them to quit their homes at gunpoint with their arms raised I imagine the good people of Watertown are indeed much relieved.
> 
> Am I alone in thinking that the greatest danger to the public was probably from several thousand pumped up, hopelessly neurotic, heavily armed men seemingly feeding from a frenzy of grotesque overkill?
> 
> The other feature of this incident is the American penchant for wallowing in cheap emotion and absurd melodrama. A common theme explored by the media is how Boston will " recover " as if it was a single entity capable of independent life. Local residents love this question it seems, gushing forth inanity after inanity but all united in the vacuous declaration that " we're strong here in Boston and we can defeat terror ".
> 
> Frankly, 5 years living among Americans would radicalise any normal sentient person.


Jaysus, Gent,  I generally enjoy your posts with their quaint, almost PG Wodehouse style of delivery, but you do occasionally suffer from a compelling need to spout total bollocks.... :smiley laughing: 

People (OK just a few people) were killed by planted bombs.  Many more were badly injured.....so is that not "terror".   What shall we call it?  A disturbance?   Terror and war-on-terror are terribly over used of course, but this incident seems to qualify for the description.

The police actions you describe were implemented to clear the area and make it almost impossible for the culprits to move around and escape.   Large numbers of police were necessary to cordon off a large area ...again to try and prevent escape.  It appears to have worked.   If the cops seemed "pumped up" it's because they were dealing with people who had clearly shown themselves quite willing to kill people with no hesitation at all....they shot and killed a cop sitting in his car and threw home made stick bombs and grenades at pursuing police officers.  

  People tend to get pumped up a bit when bombs are thrown at them.....even in calm, unshakable, stiff-upper-lip Britannia.... :mid: 

As for Americans "wallowing" in cheap emotion and absurd melodrama......that would be mostly the news media; who feel a need to sensationalize things in order to mainain an audience.   The competition for market share is fierce and they do hype things up a bit in the heat of battle. 

   Most Americans do not behave this way at all.  They are simply stuck with a media industry and entertainment industry that does.  The news people discard interviews with calm sensible people who say sensible things because that has no entertainment value.  Instead they will choose to air a few gushing,  over-hyped souls who can add to the fervor and news worthiness of the whole thing.  

As soon as a few more hard facts are known, we can judge just how much police "overkill" may have been involved, but for now I think we can say that the ends justified the means.....Yes?

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> 
> I rather doubt the average American citizen has the perspective to understand my point.
> 
> 
> You pompus buffoon. You need to slap yourself with your bearskin hat. Shut the fcuk up.


QED.....

----------


## Radius

I'm not saying there aren't terrorists killing innocent people. Most of them are Muslim terrorists at this time in history. At the same time, there are plenty of people who have died from the West's wars of 'justice'. Why should those people's families who are 'collateral damage' have to shut up and take it. Americans wanted justice/revenge on 911 and they got it. Now, there are plenty of others out there who have lost innocent family members and friends who did absolutely nothing wrong to the violence of mostly western nations. Don't these people get their justice? It's hypocrisy. There are soldiers and there are their enemies but there are also mostly innocent people out there in their war zone. It's the abuse and labeling of these people that is wrong. It has nothing to do with Muslims yet the sick hate-filled brainwashed folks tie it all to Islam. Why wouldn't the innocents dying in Iraq and Afghanistan and other places tie it all to Christianity? They do. They want their justice, too.

As for southern Thailand, all I want to see it the truth on Thai TV. I don't doubt the atrocities committed by the insurgents or jihadist or whatever they really are. The Thai TV tells only one side 24/7. Hitler did this.


As for these two *American* Muslim terrorists. I think they probably came to America with good intentions but were driven mad by the fanatical hate-filled anti-anything-but-apple-pie-and-Jesus people like some of the posters here, along with the corporate and other groups pushing hate of Muslims through their channels. America has always had nutters killing people. These two kids just took a different route to do their killing. I wonder how many Americans were murdered by others during this four day period. I bet it's a lot high death count than that of these two idiots.

----------


## socal

> In the past 10 years Christians have killed 1000x more Muslims than Muslims have killed Christians but that doesn't matter for people like fat old goldfinger.


Here are  some quick facts

The first  Crusade began in 1095 460 years *after* the first Christian city  was overrun by Muslim armies, 457 years *after* Jerusalem was  conquered by Muslim armies, 453 years *after* Egypt was taken by  Muslim armies, 443 *after* Muslims first plundered Italy, 427 years *after* Muslim armies first laid siege to the Christian capital of  Constantinople, 380 years *after* Spain was conquered by Muslim  armies, 363 years *after* France was first attacked by Muslim  armies, 249 years *after* the capital of the Christian world, Rome itself, was sacked by a Muslim army,  and only after centuries of church burnings, killings, enslavement and forced  conversions of Christians.

By the time  the Crusades finally began, Muslim armies had conquered *two-thirds*  of the Christian world.

----------


## piwanoi

Radius ,in regards to Iraq why not do a little research and enter "The real world" and discover how many muslims have lost their lives as a direct result of the century,s old war between the different Islamic factions the Sunni's and the Shia's ,in regards to just what is going on in the South of Thailand ,this is a dirty war ,forget the Geneva convention ,cos Islamic terrorists do not know the meaning of the word ,how can they when they plant land mines at the bases of rubber trees for some hapless man or women to have their legs blown off when trying to earn a living ,and then you write that the army and police are not abiding by the "rules" are you for fucking real or what!

----------


## Zooheekock

> "The terror is over" is the tweet emerging from the Boston authorities.


Robespierre dead is he?

Oh well, at least the police can be relied on not to descend into ludicrously overblown hyperbole, eh.

----------


## Radius

There are more than religious terrorists. Millions have died over the greed of Europeans and the greed of the white man. You think it's so simple. And you think Southern Thailand is all about Islam. Most of the those killed in the south probably were Muslims. Why hasn't Malaysia or Indonesia attacked Thailand if this is the grand plan of this religion? Don't make excuses for being a blind sheep of selfish media men.

I don't support or follow any of this ridiculous religions. How could you see any religion as sensible or necessary for mankind. They all qualify as being something that attracts people with mental disease or the mind of an ignorant child.

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by Radius
> 
> 
> In the past 10 years Christians have killed 1000x more Muslims than Muslims have killed Christians but that doesn't matter for people like fat old goldfinger.
> 
> 
> Here are  some quick facts
> 
> The first  Crusade began in 1095 460 years *after* the first Christian city  was overrun by Muslim armies, 457 years *after* Jerusalem was  conquered by Muslim armies, 453 years *after* Egypt was taken by  Muslim armies, 443 *after* Muslims first plundered Italy, 427 years *after* Muslim armies first laid siege to the Christian capital of  Constantinople, 380 years *after* Spain was conquered by Muslim  armies, 363 years *after* France was first attacked by Muslim  armies, 249 years *after* the capital of the Christian world, Rome itself, was sacked by a Muslim army,  and only after centuries of church burnings, killings, enslavement and forced  conversions of Christians.
> ...


 Socal, Clouding the issue with facts again I see ,sorry but you are wasting your time cos the liberal left apologists for evil are just not interested ,there indoctrination is complete already  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Radius

> Radius ,in regards to Iraq why not do a little research and enter "The real world" and discover how many muslims have lost their lives as a direct result of the century,s old war between the different Islamic factions the Sunni's and the Shia's ,in regards to just what is going on in the South of Thailand ,this is a dirty war ,forget the Geneva convention ,cos Islamic terrorists do not know the meaning of the word ,how can they when they plant land mines at the bases of rubber trees for some hapless man or women to have their legs blown off when trying to earn a living ,and then you write that the army and police are not abiding by the "rules" are you for fucking real or what!



I don't support any of this insanity. I just don't believe in the Thai military being painted as innocent all the time. There's no truth in the Thai media as it is illegal to release the truth in Thailand. If you haven't lived there, you really won't know what is going on. That is a fact. You can choose a side but remember that your choice is based on ignorance. That is a fact, too. As for me, I just want to see the whole story or at least more of what the Muslims down there think about it all. 

Wait till you see Thailand go to war with Cambodia driven by the Thai media. It's happening now. Should see some fighting soon. When they had the draft in our town up in the Northeast, a capital spoke with me in English about it. He said he expects it. The Thai media is churning out the propaganda as we speak.

----------


## Radius

> Originally Posted by socal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Radius
> ...


You could put down the British empire in there too. They are taking a break right now or maybe they aren't. Who knows but the history of abuse of peoples across the globe for hundreds of years is very well established fact.

----------


## Zooheekock

^ Ignore piwanoi and Socal; you're more likely to encounter intelligence having an argument with a randomly selected length of 2 x 4.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> 
> "The terror is over" is the tweet emerging from the Boston authorities.
> 
> Well, looking at the police modus operandi of knocking on doors of civilians and ordering them to quit their homes at gunpoint with their arms raised I imagine the good people of Watertown are indeed much relieved.
> 
> Am I alone in thinking that the greatest danger to the public was probably from several thousand pumped up, hopelessly neurotic, heavily armed men seemingly feeding from a frenzy of grotesque overkill?
> 
> ...


Indeed, much of what you say may well be true but facts are what one ought to consider.
After their marauding spree the two were engaged in a running gunfight that saw over 200 rounds expended from a plethora of weapons during which the elder brother was killed. Many rounds penetrated surrounding homes terrorising the occupants. Despite the overwhelming force at their disposal the 19 year old boy broke through the police lines and he managed to abandon his vehicle soon after before running half a mile to seek refuge in deepest suburbia. Hundreds of police personnel were immediately deployed and formed a cordon in which they conducted house to house searches forcing residents in several notable cases to leave their homes at gunpoint and with arms raised.

However, despite these dispositions it seems the fugitive was outside the police cordon and sheltering in a boat parked in a resident's backyard. Now this is where it gets interesting. The householder emerged late in the day and spotted bloodstains on his boat. With great presence of mind and not without a considerable degree of personal courage he discovers the presence of the evidently wounded fugitive. He calls the police who arrived in force shortly thereafter. And what did this highly trained body of armed men do? Instead of simply apprehending the boy they set up a siege situation and spent the next 2 hours farting around during which time they exchanged more gunfire before presumably wounding him again precipitating his collapse. Frankly, three decent men with some minerals could have sorted an immediate arrest but evidently their management thought differently.

And while this occurred an entire city was paralysed.

And, unbelievably, they considered it a successful display of close cooperation between differing  enforcement bodies. 

The chap who discovered the boy is the real hero, the rest seem to have been simply a bunch of gun happy, but evidently bullet shy, Keystone cops blundering about to little effect to a soundtrack of the obligatory Apache helicopter overhead.

Personally, I would be somewhat uneasy to find myself protected by Boston's finest.

----------


## Radius

Multiple ‘chemical bombs’ explode at Michigan middle school | The Raw Story

Dear Lord it's the Muslims! They're at it again. They've indoctrinate our youth to make bombs and destroy us all. Just look! They are blowing up our schools. Call in an airstrike. Get out the drones and load 'em up. A little collateral damage in the form of our own citizens is acceptable after all it's what we do to do the good deed. Woops, Oh no! One of our drones just blew up a Kindergarten. We'll give the parents of those possible terrorists in the Kindergarten a little hush money to settle things. It's a war what's going on and there are going to be times when things don't go well.

----------


## piwanoi

> There are more than religious terrorists. Millions have died over the greed of Europeans and the greed of the white man. You think it's so simple. And you think Southern Thailand is all about Islam. Most of the those killed in the south probably were Muslims. Why hasn't Malaysia or Indonesia attacked Thailand if this is the grand plan of this religion? Don't make excuses for being a blind sheep of selfish media men.
> 
> I don't support or follow any of this ridiculous religions. How could you see any religion as sensible or necessary for mankind. They all qualify as being something that attracts people with mental disease or the mind of an ignorant child.


 Most of the people killed in the South of Thailand probably were Muslims?, again I say are you for fucking real or What?does you life evolve around probability's?, why not produce an article which enforces your trip into fantasy land?, and I ask again why not read the article in my post $463 this is a jihad against the Buddhists in the South no other word for it.

----------


## Zooheekock

> Most of the people killed in the South of Thailand probably were Muslims?, again I say are you for fucking real or What?


Ignoring my own advice here and it's off-topic anyway but deaths are split roughly 60-40 Muslim-Buddhist. Injuries are (sort of) the reverse (I guess because bombs tend to be directed against Buddhists whereas Muslims tend to get shot, either by the Thai army or by the insurgents).

----------


## koman

> How could you see any religion as sensible or necessary for mankind


Sensible or necessary questions are mute.   The fact is that religions have been around in one form or another since the dawn of history.   Some have declined as others have expanded, but globally there are billions of people who follow religious teachings.

Western history is crammed full of wars, persecutions, and all kinds of horrors which can be attributed to religion in some way or other.   In modern times  the western world has seen secularism expand and religion retreat.   In much of  the rest of the world Islam has greatly expanded over the same period of time while secularism retreats before it.

There has been, and still remains extreme elements amongst followers of both Christanity and Islam.   Both have at different times,  posed threats to peace and stability in many places.

  Islam (extreme version)  has achieved the edge by far, in terms of threats over the last several decades.   They are uncompromising in their jihad,.....and drive towards a world governed by a stric, t and even fanatical Islamist ideology.  

The rest of us, have no choice really.   We either have to cave in and let them have their caliphate or fight them to the point of exhaustion....or martyrdom.   They would not even be content with ruling just their own territory.   They are bound to expand their radical and oppressive version of Islam to all muslims everywhere,  and eventually to everybody else.  The infidel must be defeated and eliminated.....period.   It's not really possible to guage the numbers of radicalized fanatics out there but there are enough to cause anxiety....even without FOX news.

It's a bit like some the old Christian missionaries from centuries ago....converting the natives.   Become a good Catholic or get killed and sent to hell. 
   What are you...a good secular western non-believer going to do when faced with such a choice?

I personally don't believe that the jihadists will win in the end. simply because the vast majority of muslims around the world really don't want to live  with such austere and oppressive doctrines any more than the vast majority of Christians did not want to crawl around on their hands and knees endlessly catering to imaginary gods and abusive clergy.  

 Perhaps in the long run basic human nature and a basic longing for freedom will win out.....at least one can hope??

----------


## leemo

> "The terror is over" is the tweet emerging from the Boston authorities.
> 
> Well, looking at the police modus operandi of knocking on doors of civilians and ordering them to quit their homes at gunpoint with their arms raised I imagine the good people of Watertown are indeed much relieved.
> 
> Am I alone in thinking that the greatest danger to the public was probably from several thousand pumped up, hopelessly neurotic, heavily armed men seemingly feeding from a frenzy of grotesque overkill?
> 
> The other feature of this incident is the American penchant for wallowing in cheap emotion and absurd melodrama. A common theme explored by the media is how Boston will " recover " as if it was a single entity capable of independent life. Local residents love this question it seems, gushing forth inanity after inanity but all united in the vacuous declaration that " we're strong here in Boston and we can defeat terror ".
> 
> Frankly, 5 years living among Americans would radicalise any normal sentient person.


You don't seem to like America or Americans. No problem, you are in fine company on TD.

Anyway, could be wrong but my guess is that one man was more of a danger to the public than the thousands of heavily armed personnel that seem to upset you. 

And here's something to get the spine tingling, based just on my impression whilst flicking through channels...all of the mainstream media seemed to believe the thousands of armed guys were there to protect the public. Strange, that.

----------


## Radius

> Multiple ‘chemical bombs’ explode at Michigan middle school | The Raw Story
> 
> Dear Lord it's the Muslims! They're at it again. They've indoctrinate our youth to make bombs and destroy us all. Just look! They are blowing up our schools. Call in an airstrike. Get out the drones and load 'em up. A little collateral damage in the form of our own citizens is acceptable after all it's what we do to do the good deed. Woops, Oh no! One of our drones just blew up a Kindergarten. We'll give the parents of those possible terrorists in the Kindergarten a little hush money to settle things. It's a war what's going on and there are going to be times when things don't go well.



Socal gave me a red for this. This is what YOU think Socal not me. It's people like you who blamed Muslims when it was Timothy McVey. It's always been people like you spreading hate towards others who had nothing to do with the things you claim. You are apathetic to all the losses of the Muslims who were collateral damage in all the places around the world where the west has tried to crush someone. You think that throwing a few bucks or a 'Sorry' at the families and friends of all the hundreds or thousands killed in the process of getting your justice is okay. What if it happened on American land? Do you think Americans would just say 'Oh, it's all for the long term good.' when their brother, sister or son is collateral damage? America has been harassing Muslims in America and around the world 24/7 for a decade or more now. Plenty of TD members work in Muslim countries without problems, threats or fear. The fear is coming from nutters like you and the others here who live in hate and ignorance.  Stop blaming half the world for your own insecurity.

----------


## robuzo

Juan Cole has an interesting perspective posted at his website:
Fathers and Sons and Chechnya | Informed Comment
So you have young men from a secular, ex-Soviet Muslim family that had perhaps fought the Chechen fundamentalists. And you have young men who felt they had failed their father.

And they had started praying five times a day and listening to radical sermons, and they finally commit suicide by terrorism (they seemed to be acting Thursday night as if they were ready to die), in a cause toward which their father had been unsympathetic. (It is even possible that he had to flee in 1999 because of his identification with the Russian side).

This sounds to me like a classic father-son struggle, and a tale of adolescent rebellion, in which radical Muslim vigilantism appears mainly as a tool for the young men to get back to their father, and perhaps to wipe off the shame they had begun feeling about the family having been on the wrong side of the Chechnya fundamentalist uprising.
---
"classic father-son struggle, and a tale of adolescent rebellion, in which radical Muslim vigilantism appears mainly as a tool for the young men to get back to their father". . .hmmm, kind of reminds me of another famous jihadi. . .

----------


## FlyFree

> Perhaps in the long run basic human nature and a basic longing for freedom will win out.....at least one can hope??


One could hope. It may be wise to keep in mind the nature of the beast though. There is inherent in Islam and to a lesser extent Christianity a longing for death which is much deeper and greater than any longing for freedom. Especially Islam with it's value-added concepts of martyrdom. Armageddon is desired and anticipated.

Radicalisation is relatively easy in Islam because of it's core, which is radical.

It takes a lot of brainwashing to ignore Islam's violent nature and be 'moderate'. The veneer is thin and easily cracked.

Keep in mind how the adherents were indoctrinated as children. Swaying back and forth reciting the Quran. These are not ppl who simply went to Sunday school once in a while. Anybody who simply glazes over the implications of all of this is a fool. Mostly educated fools, who have no concept of reality or any idea how anyone can think differently to them.

----------


## Humbert

> You don't seem to like America or Americans. No problem, you are in fine company on TD. 
> Anyway, could be wrong but my guess is that one man was more of a danger to the public than the thousands of heavily armed personnel that seem to upset you.  
> And here's something to get the spine tingling, based just on my impression whilst flicking through channels...all of the mainstream media seemed to believe the thousands of armed guys were there to protect the public. Strange, that.


Putting aside The Gent's highly expressive rhetoric it is hard to argue with his incredulous response to the fact that one man was able to bring an entire large US city to it's knees. Certainly there is something extremely strange about putting a 9000 man army (according to CNN) on the streets and locking down the city in order to apprehend one nineteen year old.

----------


## The Big Fella

Latest in the Daily mail is they have the second suspect now in custody though alive now I wonder for how long. none of this comes across right no matter how you look at it. It doesn't come across like it has been done by Islamic Jihadists as they are now telling the world. 
The word Patsies comes to mind here !

----------


## aging one

> It doesn't come across like it has been done by Islamic Jihadists as they are now telling the world. The word Patsies comes to mind here !


That has not been mentioned at all. Why do you make things up?

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Keep in mind how the adherents were indoctrinated as children. Swaying back and forth reciting the Quran. These are not ppl who simply went to Sunday school once in a while. Anybody who simply glazes over the implications of all of this is a fool.


What, you mean like the way kids used to learn the Beatitudes by rote years ago?

Yeah, them fuckers do get in your head, don't they?

Ignatious Loyola - " Give me a child until he is seven and I will give you the man."

I simply don't know which is worse: Americans who don't know they are the same as Iranians or Americans who think they are better.

----------


## Radius

^^^^Agree with that, Humbert.

And that, Gent.

----------


## Ceburat1

> Auntie knows best.She knows it was a set up,same as Russia stitches up the patsie U.S.A does same.


As you watch this vidio study carefully her mouth and lips and see if you can get what I was thinking -  :tieme:  :tieme:  :tieme:  :tieme:

----------


## sabang

I've finally figured it out. In that squabble between the Moabites and the Judahs, circa 3500 BC, I'm personally convinced the Moabites were at fault, egged on by the Edomites. Yer can't trust anyone with Canaanite heritage, especially if they live in the land of Canaan. When the Romans came, even though they were white, they believed the libbie media- and who can blame them, ponce rupert wasn't born yet.

That established, what does this have to do with the 2013 Boston Marathon?

----------


## The Big Fella

> Originally Posted by The Big Fella
> 
> It doesn't come across like it has been done by Islamic Jihadists as they are now telling the world. The word Patsies comes to mind here !
> 
> 
> That has not been mentioned at all. Why do you make things up?


Its all over the papers mate. I am not the ones making things up. I'll leave that to the experts in the American Government to do. They have a long record of lying to you suckers.

----------


## Radius

> Originally Posted by wasabi
> 
> 
> Auntie knows best.She knows it was a set up,same as Russia stitches up the patsie U.S.A does same.
> 
> 
> As you watch this vidio study carefully her mouth and lips and see if you can get what I was thinking -


She's playing stupid? I doubt it but who knows.





------------



One thing about all these fanatics of Muslim background is they are all young. Rarely do you see an old person doing a bombing or whatever. It's the same here in Thailand's south. Most of the old members of terrorist groups like Osama were probably brainwashed when young. I doubt they are able to convert many men over 30. The same goes for most radical nutters around the world. The young are the most likely to do something stupid no matter what kind of stupidity that might be. The military and corporations like the young as well because they know they can use they and indoctrinate them. 

The theme of the American History X movie (1998) was about skinheads was brainwashing by the old folks in society. No doubt some people on this board are going to brainwash their kids into black and white thinking. You are either with us or against us.

----------


## good2bhappy

> I have never heard of a political suicide bomber have you


I thought the Tamil Tigers were the first to use suicide bombs

----------


## FlyFree

> Originally Posted by FlyFree
> 
> 
>  
> 
> Keep in mind how the adherents were indoctrinated as children. Swaying back and forth reciting the Quran. These are not ppl who simply went to Sunday school once in a while. Anybody who simply glazes over the implications of all of this is a fool.
> 
> 
> What, you mean like the way kids used to learn the Beatitudes by rote years ago?
> ...



You display a pathetic knee-jerk reaction which really shines much too much light on your mind. 

Btw, I'm not an American.

Here's the thing about intelligent discussion. One moves forward. You sort of assume the other party has some sort of grip on the basics if they are educated. So a simple line is just a reference of a much bigger issue. An issue which is by now pretty obvious and needn't be belaboured ad nauseam.

Now the thing is it is common to find these 'bright' boys reverting to arguing about the basics when they cannot move the argument forward. Very common in the libtard world. This is due to either real stupidity - despite their almost religious belief that they are intelligent - or a childish attempt at NOT moving the argument forward because they really just don't want to go there.

Now I'm not accusing you of being a libtard.  :Smile: 

Go study the basics and argue intelligently. Not childish throwbacks that ignore the basic stuff any school child can research.

Like Zeehoekcocks arguments. 



If you have any real respect for yourself move up, not around and around and around.

----------


## taxexile

> Personally, I would be somewhat uneasy to find myself protected by Boston's finest.


when the manhunt was on in the uk for raoul  moat, the man who blinded a traffic policeman for no reason at all with a shotgun blast to the face, the british police sent in paul gascoigne, the alcoholic ex footballer, to talk to him and offer chicken sandwiches.

i think i would rather have bostons police on the job, clumsy and over the top maybe, but they had lost one of their own and another was seriously injured, but they did a good job considering everything.

----------


## Radius

I would be a lot of Boston's police force served in Iraq or Afghanistan and many of the remainder were in the military prior to the recent wars.

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by piwanoi
> 
>  I have never heard of a political suicide bomber have you
> 
> 
> I thought the Tamil Tigers were the first to use suicide bombs


 Are you saying that the Tamil tigers were not a terrorist movement , by that rule of thumb you might as well say that the Islamic Terrorists  in the South of Thailand are politicians  :rofl: Liberation Tigers of Tamil Eelam (LTTE), Terrorist Group of Sri Lanka

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Was stuck in the doctor's office this AM, and was subjected to two hours of CNN 'coverage' of the end of this story. Nice job by all of the law enforcement personnel - a quick identification and conclusion. I found, however, the scenes of thousands of Americans out in the street jumping up and down a screaming "USA,USA, USA."to be revolting. This wasn't a win, folks.

----------


## HermantheGerman

Well, maybe this will bring Obama and Putin together.

You did not desert me...my brothers in arms.

----------


## aging one

> Its all over the papers mate. I am not the ones making things up. I'll leave that to the experts in the American Government to do. They have a long record of lying to you suckers.


Where can you post it up? The are reporting catching two Chechen brothers who moved to the USA. One being a citizen. But other than that where? You quoted the Telegraph before, you sure its not the British papers?

----------


## Zooheekock

> pathetic knee-jerk reaction


 


> libtard


 


> real stupidity


 


> childish


 


> Go study the basics and argue intelligently. Not childish throwbacks.


  Judge not, that ye be not judged. For with what judgment ye judge, ye shall be judged: and with what measure ye mete, it shall be measured to you again. And why beholdest thou the mote that is in thy brother's eye, but considerest not the beam that is in thine own eye? Or how wilt thou say to thy brother, Let me pull out the mote out of thine eye; and, behold, a beam is in thine own eye? Thou hypocrite, first cast out the beam out of thine own eye; and then shalt thou see clearly to cast out the mote out of thy brother's eye.  


> If you have any real respect for yourself move up, not around and around and around.


 Here's a suggestion for you. Try to make a post which doesn't follow the form: I'm clever. Everyone else is stupid. Especially libtards. Go on. See if you can do it.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> [
> 
> Go study the basics and argue intelligently. Not childish throwbacks that ignore the basic stuff any school child can research.
> 
> 
> If you have any real respect for yourself move up, not around and around and around.


I rather think you mean " why don't you agree with me " and one is perforce arguing intelligently n'est-ce pas?

Look, the point seemingly whizzing over that pate of yours, is that Islamists don't have a monopoly on indoctrination, hence my post.

Idiot.

----------


## taxexile

z'hock




> Try to make a post which doesn't follow the form: I'm clever. Everyone else is stupid.


pot kettle and black.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by The Big Fella
> 
> Its all over the papers mate. I am not the ones making things up. I'll leave that to the experts in the American Government to do. They have a long record of lying to you suckers.
> 
> 
> Where can you post it up? The are reporting catching two Chechen brothers who moved to the USA. One being a citizen. But other than that where? You quoted the Telegraph before, you sure its not the British papers?


Actually, the Bigfella is editoralising somewhat. The press are simply speculating.

----------


## Fluke

> Personally, I would be somewhat uneasy to find myself protected by Boston's finest.
> 			
> 		
> 
> when the manhunt was on in the uk for raoul  moat, the man who blinded a traffic policeman for no reason at all with a shotgun blast to the face, the british police sent in paul gascoigne, the alcoholic ex footballer, to talk to him and offer chicken sandwiches.
> 
> i think i would rather have bostons police on the job, clumsy and over the top maybe, but they had lost one of their own and another was seriously injured, but they did a good job considering everything.


 The British Police didnt ask Paul Gascoigne to attend , Gascoigne went of his own accord because Raol Moat was a long time friend and Gascoigne went to try to help him

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Personally, I would be somewhat uneasy to find myself protected by Boston's finest.
> 			
> 		
> 
> when the manhunt was on in the uk for raoul moat, the man who blinded a traffic policeman for no reason at all with a shotgun blast to the face, the british police sent in paul gascoigne, the alcoholic ex footballer, to talk to him and offer chicken sandwiches.


This is utter tosh. Gascoigne in his cups stupidly mistook Moat for one of his bouncer chummies whilst viewing the incident on television and went down to Rothbury to deliver a few cans of lager, some chicken legs and a fishing rod ( as you do ) in order to bolster morale. I don't think he got within half a mile of Moat and certainly the police wouldn't have permitted a drunken sot of a Geordie fuckwit anywhere near him. His trip was publicised when he spoke drunkenly to local radio on the day of his " visit " which was again just more evidence of Gascoigne's imbecility.

The police "sent him in" indeed. Are you unwell?

Apparently

----------


## robuzo

> I found, however, the scenes of thousands of Americans out in the street jumping up and down a screaming "USA,USA, USA."to be revolting. This wasn't a win, folks.


That's depressing. 

The Onion nails it:
BREAKING: We
BREAKING: We’re Doing A Bad Job
WATERTOWN, MA—In an important development since our last update, sources can now positively confirm that we are doing a bad job covering the ongoing manhunt for Boston Marathon bombing suspect Dzhokar A. Tsarnaev. After soliciting information from the public regarding the quality of our reporting and taking an honest look at what we’ve done in the past hour, we have learned that not only is our coverage substandard, but atrocious. Sources confirmed that, if we’re being honest, we have done nothing but waste your time. Moreover, reports indicate that nothing will actually be worth reporting until the second bombing suspect is apprehended or killed.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by taxexile
> 
> 
> z'hock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a tad harsh, isn't it? Certainly, Tax is in error in alluding to possible hypocrisy on your part but no need to shoot the man down in flames for it.

----------


## Ceburat1

> Originally Posted by FlyFree
> 
> 
>  
> 
> Keep in mind how the adherents were indoctrinated as children. Swaying back and forth reciting the Quran. These are not ppl who simply went to Sunday school once in a while. Anybody who simply glazes over the implications of all of this is a fool.
> 
> 
> What, you mean like the way kids used to learn the Beatitudes by rote years ago?
> ...


 
It seems most references to Christians and the way they do, on this thread and other threads, is really what RC's do. 


Christians do things much differently.

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by socal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Camel Toe
> ...


  Yes, two people who have carried out a bombing are still at large and its highly likely that they commit more killings..........and the U.S. Government is scare-mongering by ordering people top stay indoors ?
  Keeping the streets void of people will help to identify the terrorists when they try to make their escape and it will help to avoid any innocent people getting caught up in the crossfire and it would prevent the terrorists randomly targeting people.
It wasnt scare mongering , it was dealing with the situation and trying to avoid further killings

----------


## Mr Earl

> Originally Posted by aging one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by The Big Fella
> ...


And you are playing Monday morning quarterback despite your distate for yanks. :Sombrero:

----------


## Tom Sawyer

The Auntie makes plenty of good points. Given what's emerged about these guys from family but also friends and schoolmates so far doesn't fit the profile or motive of some crazed militant zealots bent on mass murder of their adoptive country. So far we've only been given official accounts and imagery. The aunt is right - where is the real evidence? Where is the video of the car jacking and the car chase and the throwing of insenguries. If this surviving kid admits it then that's that. But it could still be a setup, she could be right.

----------


## Seekingasylum

I suppose the curfew also minimised the prospect of jittery police over-reacting to innocent behaviour of others foolish enough to go near an ex squaddie policeman keen to use his weaponry as opposed to what may pass for his brains.

Armed police are not the safest folk to be around when they get het up.

----------


## Ceburat1

> Was stuck in the doctor's office this AM, and was subjected to two hours of CNN 'coverage' of the end of this story. Nice job by all of the law enforcement personnel - a quick identification and conclusion. I found, however, the scenes of thousands of Americans out in the street jumping up and down a screaming "USA,USA, USA."to be revolting. This wasn't a win, folks.


 
What is revolting about Americans being happy that he was caught and in custody?

----------


## Tom Sawyer

Like I said, they might well be guilty, but we haven't really been shown anything except two guys with napsacks. Everything else has been officialdom take-our-word-for-it. I'm fully accepting they might be guilty, just haven't seen any evidence yet. Have you?

----------


## jamescollister

> Like I said, they might well be guilty, but we haven't really been shown anything except two guys with napsacks. Everything else has been officialdom take-our-word-for-it. I'm fully accepting they might be guilty, just haven't seen any evidence yet. Have you?


As said my nets too slow to down load video, so I may well be wrong. 
Would have thought the skies of Boston would have been full of news choppers filming every explosion and gun shot. Was there a no fly zone in place. Jim

----------


## piwanoi

> The Auntie makes plenty of good points. Given what's emerged about these guys from family but also friends and schoolmates so far doesn't fit the profile or motive of some crazed militant zealots bent on mass murder of their adoptive country. So far we've only been given official accounts and imagery. The aunt is right - where is the real evidence? Where is the video of the car jacking and the car chase and the throwing of insenguries. If this surviving kid admits it then that's that. But it could still be a setup, she could be right.


 Yeah and of course your opinions would be just the same if the Suspects were known hard ultra right wing white extremist's yeah sure! :smiley laughing:

----------


## robuzo

^They are very conservative religious extremists seeking theocratic rule, that not right-wing enough for you?

----------


## slackula

> They are very conservative religious extremists seeking theocratic rule, that not right-wing enough for you?


Piwanoi seems to think (term used loosely) that violent religious extremists are all liberals or something. It's hard to be sure because of all the inconsistencies in his posts, but I think that is the jist of it.

----------


## piwanoi

^ I was just asking TS if his opinions would have been the same if the bombers were a couple of budding Timothy McVeighs  :rofl:

----------


## robuzo

Merely the fact that they are Muslims and white is probably hard enough for a lot of people to get their heads around (not speaking of Tom S here). The aunt sounds like she is dealing with the paranoia characteristic of people who grew up in an oppressive state- not to mention a truly dangerous place in the case of Chechnya. Otherwise she seems to be trying to cope with some serious cognitive dissonance. Neither boy seems to be have been having trouble until later in his teen years, and the elder one appears to have seen a pro sports dream shattered, not to mention possibly being a bit punchy. That the younger one got involved seems to be surprising to everyone who knew him, and it is possible to guess that his big brother's gravitational field may have pulled him off course. Elder siblings, especially in some cultures, can have an influence that is wildly disproportionate to anything they actually deserve.

----------


## Fluke

> The Auntie makes plenty of good points. Given what's emerged about these guys from family but also friends and schoolmates so far doesn't fit the profile or motive of some crazed militant zealots bent on mass murder of their adoptive country. So far we've only been given official accounts and imagery. The aunt is right - where is the real evidence? Where is the video of the car jacking and the car chase and the throwing of insenguries. If this surviving kid admits it then that's that. But it could still be a setup, she could be right.


  He could use that as a defence in Court "My Auntie says that I would never do a think like that".
   *Judge* Fair enough, not guilty

----------


## Mid

TS has a valid point 

to wit

Innocent UNTIL PROVEN guilty .

----------


## jamescollister

Don't think so Mid, it will be guilty until proven innocent. 
Already been announced he is to be interview by the special interrogation unit [FBI, CIA and military ] I take that to mean enhanced interrogation techniques, water boarding and electrodes attached to individual teeth.  
Kid will wish he died in the shoot out. Jim

----------


## koman

> TS has a valid point 
> 
> to wit
> 
> Innocent UNTIL PROVEN guilty .


Lets make a few little predictions shall we?   This murderous piece of shit will be deemed to be an enemy combatant and confined to a military prison where he will be entertained by specially trained hosts.  He will be asked quite a few questions.

  After a period of plesant chatting with friendly but inquisitive folks (with deep southern accents)  he will be tried by military tribunal;  sentened to death,  and executed in a blaze of controversy and media hysteria.

Civil libertarians will be horrified.  There will be demonstrations in LA led by such luminaries as Eva Longoria and Sean Penn.    TD will go apeshit and a 60 page thread will run,  citing all of the injustices,  and demanding more evidence.   There will be a lot of chatter about drone strikes, GW Bush policy;  comparisons of body counts; the crusades; expulsion of the Moors from Spain and maybe even arguments about the wonderful details of Mosque decor compared to the austerity of Norman churches...... etc etc etc. 

  Thaivisa will just continue to bitch about corruption and incompetence in Thailand,  and a shorter thread will explain how the British would have done everything so much better if it had been one of their marathons that had been bombed.

All this assumes he survives his treatment in the Beth *Israe*l hospital where there is likely not a lot of sympathy for muslim extremists; and especially ones that blow up the local marathon.  They probably don't have a problem with regular muslims who just prepare tax returns or sell municipal bonds, or even used cars.

  My goodness just the name of that hospital must be giving he conspiricy theorists goose bumps.  The older brother was taken there too.... I mean if that's not a Zionist conspiracy....I don't know what is.   

In heaven, another 70 virgins will have to found... either way..... :mid:  


All pure musings of course but let's not rule anything out.... :smiley laughing:

----------


## Camel Toe

All clear folks.  The person we think is the killer is in custody.  

 :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing: 

One down, 100000000 to go.

----------


## koman

Don't worry we'll get the bastards.....we got thermal imaging ya know....

----------


## piwanoi

To all you left wing apologists for evil ,Do not worry your silly little heads cos true to form another Muslim  atrocity will be along shortly and then we can go through all this total bollocks again, that its not really the fault of the modern day Islamic's at all but the shit that went down in the holy lands between Richard the Lion heart and Saladin  :smiley laughing:

----------


## piwanoi

> TS has a valid point 
> 
> to wit
> 
> Innocent UNTIL PROVEN guilty .


 Innocent until proven Guilty ,yeah I'll go for that , just a shame that does not apply with all the liberal left when it comes down to America, guilty of causing all the worlds problems with not a fucking hope of proving any different with the "closed mind brigade" :smiley laughing:

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by Mid
> 
> 
> TS has a valid point 
> 
> to wit
> 
> Innocent UNTIL PROVEN guilty .
> 
> ...


 Yeah good one , the outpourings by the usual suspects on TD  in the kids defence will be deafening in the next day or two ,I suppose anything goes if you are against the Evil  American's and their way of life. :deadhorsebig:

----------


## slackula

> Do not worry your silly little heads cos true to form another Muslim atrocity will be along shortly





> Innocent until proven Guilty ,yeah I'll go for that


Unless the defendant happens to practice a faith that you don't like apparently..

----------


## Seekingasylum

Interestingly, the boy had been shot in the neck among other wounds when he escaped the road block and found refuge in his boat. The CBS news state that by the time he was located by the police courtesy of the mariner he was severely weakened and unlikely to have survived. 

And what did Boston's finest/FBI/ ATF/Sheriff's Office do when they got there? Threw flash stun grenades, shouted through loud hailers and loosed off about another 60 rounds whilst farting around for 2 hours.

No wonder they screw up most stuff when it comes to confrontation. They can't help themselves, love firepower and are a little bit dumb.

Quite a good metaphor for the US of A actually.

----------


## jamescollister

Well I'm no liberal [ in most ways] would be happy to see the most secretes sites of that Muslim group blown to pieces and their names posted as why, no martyr then.
Don't understand why we in the west allow these people in.
Yet in this case I see screaming holes in what has been reported and the dis or mis information that has been reported. 
Have no doubt that the brothers are bad boys and involved. but find it hard to believe that 2 untrained unsupported lads are capable of bringing a whole city to a stand still.
Seen a unofficial report in Australia, that up to 20,000 Muslims are very sympathetic to the cause. If only 1 in 100 was willing to go the hard yards, that on the Boston experience would close the country down. Jim

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by piwanoi
> 
> Do not worry your silly little heads cos true to form another Muslim atrocity will be along shortly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lets just wait until the next Islamic atrocity comes along eh . :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

> One thing about all these fanatics of Muslim background is they are all young. Rarely do you see an old person doing a bombing or whatever.


that's because they have all died young




> I thought the Tamil Tigers were the first to use suicide bombs


nope, the Japs in WWII used their planes as bombs

----------


## Norton

> Lets just wait until the next Islamic atrocity comes along eh


Could be a long wait. This the first since 9/11. There will of course be a number of mass shootings. This will keep the media and the public entertained.

----------


## slackula

> Lets just wait until the next Islamic atrocity comes along eh .


Yeah, you could do that, or you could take steps to prevent things like that happening.

----------


## socal

> ^^^^Agree with that, Humbert.
> 
> And that, Gent.


You were blaming religion for wars a couple posts ago..

Hitler was an atheist. 

Stalin was an atheist

Mao was an atheist

Pol Pot was an atheist

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> Originally Posted by Tom Sawyer
> 
> 
> Like I said, they might well be guilty, but we haven't really been shown anything except two guys with napsacks. Everything else has been officialdom take-our-word-for-it. I'm fully accepting they might be guilty, just haven't seen any evidence yet. Have you?
> 
> 
> As said my nets too slow to down load video, so I may well be wrong. 
> Would have thought the skies of Boston would have been full of news choppers filming every explosion and gun shot. Was there a no fly zone in place. Jim


And yet strangely - nothing has emerged. It's all sounds of distant gunshots, a single photo of a guy apparently badly injured - and the twin napsackers. That's it. Five days, car chase, alleged IED's thrown, two shootouts with hundreds of rounds fired on two different days. And the only images shown are as above. A bit like the Pentagon non-air-crash in'it. Also a spooky reminiscent of the Sondhi Limtongkul "attempted assassination" - hundreds of rounds shot into his van - no photographic evidence of the shooting or the van afterwards - only Sondhi in the hospital with a 'graze' wound to his forehead. The worst shooters in history apparently hit everything in the vehicle except him.

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by jamescollister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Tom Sawyer
> ...


Hate to say it but you're right.
Maybe in days ahead people will come forth.
These days when almost everyone has a still and video camera ON THEM virtually 24/7 you'd thing there'd be alot more.

----------


## jamescollister

> Originally Posted by jamescollister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Tom Sawyer
> ...


As said, never put down to conspiracy what you can put down to stupidity, but there are so many holes in the time line of events. I can't believe that investigative journalist aren't asking questions. 
Was there a no fly zone, not read of it. If not where is the film, or was it suppressed, lots of strange things. Why no perimeter set up after the bombings, why did they use an unattended stores videos, days after instead and not the city video system, which is monitored. The cities system was on line, it would have taken hours not day to post the pics and video tapes.
How did the young one manage to evade police, they must have had at least 3 choppers on his ass with heat searching an infra to watch his movements.
Much more to it than has been reported, or just a cluster fuk between agencies and police. Jim

----------


## Rainfall

> To all you left wing apologists for evil ,Do not worry your silly little heads cos true to form another Muslim  atrocity will be along shortly and then we can go through all this total bollocks again, that its not really the fault of the modern day Islamic's at all but the shit that went down in the holy lands between Richard the Lion heart and Saladin


Islamists and their terrorists are not left, they are right-wing nutjobs like you, with a tendency to vigilante justice. Do not use terms such as good or evil since you can't define what their meaning is.

----------


## Camel Toe

> Well I'm no liberal [ in most ways] would be happy to see the most secretes sites of that Muslim group blown to pieces and their names posted as why, no martyr then.
> Don't understand why we in the west allow these people in.
> Yet in this case I see screaming holes in what has been reported and the dis or mis information that has been reported. 
> Have no doubt that the brothers are bad boys and involved. but find it hard to believe that 2 untrained unsupported lads are capable of bringing a whole city to a stand still.
> Seen a unofficial report in Australia, that up to 20,000 Muslims are very sympathetic to the cause. If only 1 in 100 was willing to go the hard yards, that on the Boston experience would close the country down. Jim





> Don't understand why we in the west allow these people in.


You don't lie, you are indeed no liberal.   These people?  Them and us.  There's the path to peace.  Brilliant!

I'd guess 99% of Westerners in Middle Eastern Islamic nations are soldiers armed to the teeth.  99% of Islamics living in my country are just regular old pedestrians who want out of life what we all want.  No you're no liberal .. closer to a redneck I figure.

----------


## Cujo

> therer's the path to peace.  Brilliant!


the path to peace?
The thing is the soldiers of islam (i'm not talking about your average MD) aren't interested in that path.
They're interested in the path to domination.
Chamberlain thought the path to peace was to negotiate with Hitler, Hitler wasn't interested.

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by piwanoi
> 
> 
> To all you left wing apologists for evil ,Do not worry your silly little heads cos true to form another Muslim  atrocity will be along shortly and then we can go through all this total bollocks again, that its not really the fault of the modern day Islamic's at all but the shit that went down in the holy lands between Richard the Lion heart and Saladin 
> 
> 
> Islamists and their terrorists are not left, they are right-wing nutjobs like you, with a tendency to vigilante justice. Do not use terms such as good or evil since you can't define what their meaning is.


That's a totally false statement. Islam is an ideology. It has nothing to do with right vs left. Not even the staunchest of lefties has ever said such a thing. Islam is like Nazism. Nazis were socialist

----------


## Camel Toe

> Originally Posted by Camel Toe
> 
> 
>  therer's the path to peace.  Brilliant!
> 
> 
> the path to peace?
> The thing is the soldiers of islam (i'm not talking about your average MD) aren't interested in that path.
> They're interested in the path to domination.
> Chamberlain thought the path to peace was to negotiate with Hitler, Hitler wasn't interested.


I like the Hitler comparison.  Watch a lot of Fox News do we? 



> They're interested in the path to domination.


Oh, then we have a lot in common.  No wonder we don't get along.  Please do remember we've been at odds for how long .. 1500 years?  They want us off their land.  Something wrong with that?  I bet we could have worked this thing out a thousand years ago but we never did.  Did we ever even try?  They complain, we don't listen, their voices get stronger, when the shouting does no good they figure maybe the bombs will.  Sorry, I kinda like "those people."  It's the rednecks (aka the GOP) I dislike more.   I mean the Mussies sure know how to treat a woman eh?   :rofl:

----------


## chitown

A little something for all the haters......

----------


## jamescollister

> Originally Posted by jamescollister
> 
> 
> Well I'm no liberal [ in most ways] would be happy to see the most secretes sites of that Muslim group blown to pieces and their names posted as why, no martyr then.
> Don't understand why we in the west allow these people in.
> Yet in this case I see screaming holes in what has been reported and the dis or mis information that has been reported. 
> Have no doubt that the brothers are bad boys and involved. but find it hard to believe that 2 untrained unsupported lads are capable of bringing a whole city to a stand still.
> Seen a unofficial report in Australia, that up to 20,000 Muslims are very sympathetic to the cause. If only 1 in 100 was willing to go the hard yards, that on the Boston experience would close the country down. Jim
> 
> ...


2 AM can't sleep, too hot. Don't think I'm a redneck more like a brown neck, working on the farm in the hot sun of Issan.
You might want to check some of your stats, think most westerners in the mid east are working oil, gas, construction etc. Very few are carrying guns, planting bombs or selling drugs and none are on welfare, that I know of.
Problem with your white liberals, is when the shit hits the fan they call on those they call rednecks etc cops, fireman and soldiers to come and save their ass.
Not seen a bunch of bleeding hearts head off to the shitholes of the world domestic an foreign and fix a problem. Jim

----------


## Camel Toe

> Originally Posted by Camel Toe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by jamescollister
> ...


Can't disagree with some of that.  I bet every civilian worker has his own duo of body guards tho.  And that 99% is just a figure of speech.  Redneck these days, in my country, has nothing to do with farming.   It's more like the classic conservative value system.  They mostly associate with others from their church and are resistant to change (once they have theirs).  Being an Ozlander I'm sure you can relate to conservatism.   Aren't you the ones whose navy fires on boat people and are about to shut down immigration?   As I said, conservatives aren't for me.  In fact I rather sit on a curbstone eating burritos with a Mexican than dine with any Republican alive.

----------


## socal

Last night we showed what turned out to be Dzhokar Tsarnaev's 'getaway' vehicle from images on his twitter feed. It turns out that in one of those images was another car - a black BMW 330Xi - that has become very important to the ongoing investigation. As The Daily Mail reports, last night *two young men (light-skinned, thin, and short) described by neighbors as "nice boys" and their girlfriend*  were arrested in connection with the Boston Bombings. They are thought  to be frtom Kazakhstan, and had not been since the bombings until the *FBI raided their home - based on suggestions that Dzokhar had lived there*.  Despite the 'nice boys' comments, neighbors claimed the men had stolen  the BMW but Azmat and Diaz, students at UMass, "who used to party til 3  or 4 in the morning," had one more unsettling surprise up their  sleeves... *the license plate of their car... "Terrorista#1".*





^So basically the politically correct world stunted the FBI's judgement which led to the attack.

----------


## Camel Toe

> the license plate of their car... "Terrorista#1".


Guilty goddammit!

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by piwanoi
> 
> Lets just wait until the next Islamic atrocity comes along eh
> 
> 
> Could be a long wait. This the first since 9/11. There will of course be a number of mass shootings. This will keep the media and the public entertained.


 Obviously you are not serious about Islamic atrocity's, hardly a week goes by without one ,I am not just writing about America, nor did I ever give that impression ,I just wrote Islamic atrocity and that could mean any where in the world ,or is an Americans life worth more than lets say A Nigerian Christian ,don't worry one will be along shortly . :Smile:  Edit, yeah we did not have to wait long did we , this is a direct result of the centurys old religous war between the Different Islamic sects the Sunni's and the Shia's, this latest round of Islamic violence will be repeated again and again all over the world http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-22209841

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by piwanoi
> 
> Lets just wait until the next Islamic atrocity comes along eh .
> 
> 
> Yeah, you could do that, or you could take steps to prevent things like that happening.


 Hey QC, any chance of telling me what steps Personally  I could have took to stop this latest Islamic atrocity in Baghdad? :Smile:  the BBC link in my post#566 .edit, just so others know as to just what is going on in the outside Islamic world, :Smile: http://www.economist.com/node/21554513

----------


## koman

Back in post 539, I made a series of tongue-in-cheek predictions about the future course of event in the life of our little bomber.

This morning I turn on the TV and hear that he has not, and will not be given his Miranda rights.  That has significant legal implications....and it could be the start of the process of placing him in military hands instead of the civil court.    In a civil court the absence of miranda rights would mean that incriminating statements made by the accused could not be used against him in court.....but in a military tribunal setting it's all in.  The civil liberties folks are already up in arms. 

Lots of doubters on TD wondering where all the evidence is, but it looks like the evidence is so compelling and overwhelming a trial is just a minor formality.

We will just  have to wait and see what unfolds.  Bombing marathons in the US is just a really really bad idea..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

There was a few pics of a bullet riddled boat shown as well......no word on how many of the rounds came from the inside... :Confused:

----------


## slackula

> Nazis were socialist


Does it hurt being so stupid?

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by socal
> 
> Nazis were socialist
> 
> 
> Does it hurt being so stupid?


 I could say the same to you in my post#567 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Humbert

> This morning I turn on the TV and hear that he has not, and will not be given his Miranda rights


What's your source on this information? CNN legal analyst Jeff Toobin stated this morning that Miranda was waived for 48 hours due to his medical condition. It is the policy of the Obama administration to prosecute domestic terrorism crimes in civil federal courts. This is opposed by certain members of congress who believe investigators have a better chance of extracting information if he is tried in a military tribunal. This is a decision that will be made by Eric Holder and I think it is very unlikely that he will bend to political pressure on the right.

----------


## beazalbob69

> No you're no liberal .. closer to a redneck I figure.






> I kinda like "those people." It's the rednecks (aka the GOP) I dislike more


Hey anybody that doesn't agree with my Liberal ,pro Muslim, politically correct B.S. opinion is a redneck even people who aren't rednecks because I have my own opinion of what the definition of a redneck is!

The muslim religion just like all organised religions are a bane to the modern world and stifle the human race's ability to evolve as a species. 

But go on believing that the muslim religion of intolerance of everybody else is a religion of peace see how far that gets you, ignorant Redneck :Smile:  (see I can do it too!)

----------


## Humbert

Boston bombing suspect's Miranda warning put on hold for 'public safety exception' | The Verge

"Tsarnaev is a US citizen and is most likely going to be tried as such — and the public safety exception to Miranda theoretically gives law enforcement some latitude to address terrorism concerns within that system. Hopefully, more details on what exactly the judicial process is going to look like will come out soon, and presumably it will include reading Tsarnaev his Miranda rights at some point..."

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/21/us...rights.html?hp

The suspect, Dzhokhar A. Tsarnaev, 19, a naturalized American citizen, remained hospitalized on Saturday for treatment of injuries sustained when he was captured by the police on Friday night, and it was not clear whether he had been questioned yet. But the administration’s effort to stretch a gap in the Miranda rule for questioning about immediate threats to public safety in this and other terrorism cases has alarmed advocates of individual rights. 

It's a delay but eventually he will be given his Miranda warning after being questioned using the public safety exception.

----------


## Camel Toe

> Originally Posted by Camel Toe
> 
>  No you're no liberal .. closer to a redneck I figure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The classic redneck reply.  Have a Bud, oil your pistol, beat your kids, shag your cousin, call me in the morning.

----------


## robuzo

> Originally Posted by good2bhappy
> 
> I thought the Tamil Tigers were the first to use suicide bombs
> 
> 
> nope, the Japs in WWII used their planes as bombs


The Japanese had all sorts of suicide weaponry, including an explosive packed suicide suit, suicide torpedoes, and three-man suicide battering rams, all quite proudly displayed at the Yasukuni Shrine and Fascism Emporium. I think good2B is referring to non-state militants, although in the case of the Tamils the point may have been more targeted assassination than terror.

----------


## beazalbob69

> Originally Posted by beazalbob69
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Camel Toe
> ...


I prefer Chang or Leo, never owned a gun, don't have kids, and I only have one cousin that I would ever even think of shagging. :smiley laughing:  

How does "not" being an overly religious nutjob that doesn't agree with the far left nut's or the far right nut's qualify me as a redneck? Oh thats right you have your own made up definition of a redneck. Pot calling the kettle black buddy.

These moron muzzie kids made a big mistake in believing their religious bullshit. There won't be any virgin's waiting for them on the other side either. 

This is not terrorism it is stupidity plain and simple. Furthermore all the Americans standing in the streets of Boston cheering the capture of this dumbass kid is part of the problem. Mob mentality. This is also stupidity plain and simple.

People just following their scripts just like the sheep they are.

----------


## Camel Toe

Mornin Jet!

----------


## Mid

> It's a delay but eventually he will be given his Miranda warning after being questioned using the public safety exception.


_All animals are equal , BUT some are more equal than others_ .

 :mid:

----------


## sabang

Guy Fawkes, a militant Catholic, hatched a plot to blow up the Houses of Parliament in 1605. They got as far as placing 1800 pounds of gunpowder under HP, before one of his co-conspirators- concerned that Catholic MP's & Lords would be killed too- squawked.  Guy Fawkes committed suicide, by jumping from the gallows before he could be hung.

The worlds first car bomb was set off in Wall St, 1920- it killed 38 people. An anarchist called Mario Buda dunnit. He escaped to Italy, and didn't get his target- JP Morgan.

Of course, the history of warfare in the 20th century unrelentingly involved the increasing use of aerial bombing. World War One was mainly fought between Armies- it was the last great war to be so. World War Two brought us the obliteration bombing of Dresden, tokyo, hamburg, Birmingham & coventry, the Ruhr, Rotterdam, tokyo, Berlin. the London blitz, etc etc. Culminating in Hiroshima and Nagasaki.

The next great 'innovation' was in the Vietnam war- bombing &/or defoliating the Vietnamese jungle and rice paddies, or Plain of Jars, or large swathes of rural Cambodia. Now that's some pretty indiscriminate use of bombs, compared to the good old days when professional armies used to fight each other on Battlefields. I suppose the latest great leap forward is remote real time delivery, using drones. Is it any surprise that militant organisations and individuals the world over have copied our ever degrading tactics? I don't think so.

----------


## beazalbob69

> and didn't get his target- JP Morgan.


That's unfortunate. I wonder what the world would have been like without His overbearing negitive influence?

----------


## The Big Fella

I wondered when the FBI would pop up in this episode. They are now saying that the FBI has had the dead suspect under observation for over 5 years now. Evidently the Russians warned them about his being an avid follower of the Chechen Bin Laden. 
The link is here
Was Boston bomber inspired by Doku Umarov? FBI tracked one of the brothers 'for five years' after being told of his links to Chechen terrorists | Mail Online
Makes for interesting reading and the FBI doesn't come out of it looking in any way good. 
It will be very interesting to see how this now pans out.

----------


## beazalbob69

> All part of the plan. Gotta keep the sheep confused and scared much easier to control what they do that way. Whoever did it rest assured it will be used to further agenda's.
> 
> I am also waiting to see who is supposedly responsible for this. I am betting there will be many unanswered questions and mixups to feed the conspiracy theorist's just like every other "terrorist" act before it.
> 
> Just another day in the New World Order.


I guess my prediction from 5 days ago is turning out to be right. Many unanswered questions and lack of info on exactly what has happened to fuel the conspiracy theorist's just like all the rest. 

Why does this happen every time? Why cant the govt and the media just tell people exactly what is going on? It's almost like they want people to come up with conspiracy theories or something.

----------


## rickschoppers

^
They do......

----------


## sabang

They certainly don't want you fulminating on the real issue's, such as the fact your government is in mutiny- it no longer reports to the people.

----------


## Camel Toe

> *I guess my prediction* from 5 days ago is turning out to be right. Many unanswered questions and lack of info on exactly what has happened to fuel the conspiracy theorist's just like all the rest.


Only you eh?  Nobody mentioned that but you?

All those folks celebrating in the commons.  Must look like a jar of cookies to a kid when his mom's not home.  Okay boyz, call out sleeper cell #2.

----------


## beazalbob69

> *I guess my prediction* from 5 days ago is turning out to be right. Many unanswered questions and lack of info on exactly what has happened to fuel the conspiracy theorist's just like all the rest.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Only you eh?  Nobody mentioned that but you?
> 
> All those folks celebrating in the commons.  Must look like a jar of cookies to a kid when his mom's not home.  Okay boyz, call out sleeper cell #2.


Did I not make that prediction? Did I say that I was the only one to do so? You are reading things into my post's that are not there. 

Here I will fix it for you.

*I guess my and everybody else's prediction*

Is that better?

P.S. As far as I can tell I was the 1st one to mention it though but I am not 100% positive on that.

LOL  :bananaman:

----------


## robuzo

> I wondered when the FBI would pop up in this episode. They are now saying that the FBI has had the dead suspect under observation for over 5 years now. Evidently the Russians warned them about his being an avid follower of the Chechen Bin Laden. 
> The link is here
> Was Boston bomber inspired by Doku Umarov? FBI tracked one of the brothers 'for five years' after being told of his links to Chechen terrorists | Mail Online
> Makes for interesting reading and the FBI doesn't come out of it looking in any way good. 
> It will be very interesting to see how this now pans out.


FBI now acknowledges they interviewed Tsarnaev 2 years ago at the request of a foreign country about possible extremist ties. They maintain that they did not find any derogatory information about him and closed the file. FBI expected to issue a statement shortly. https://twitter.com/CBSNews/status/325376129932345344
---
What would you have had them do, ship him off to Guantanamo and torture him until he said whatever it is they wanted him to say? Maybe you have them confused with the CIA. The FBI is meant to enforce the law, not write it for themselves with presidential approval.

----------


## Camel Toe

We need to take the GOP's advice .. smaller government, cut FBI, CIA, HLS funds.  If we all had .44 mags on our hips these rags wouldn't be so bold.  Bring it on punks!

----------


## Norton

> I am not just writing about America





> Explosions Rock Boston Marathon


Wish folks would have proper OP titles. My apologies. Thought this was about Boston, *USA*.

This looks a good place to post global Islamic atrocities.

https://teakdoor.com/speakers-corner/...e-problem.html

----------


## jamescollister

This is looking more and more like some sort of undercover operation gone bad. 
FBI says they investigated the older brother and found nothing to worry  about in 2011. Yet it now appears last year he visits a place called  Dagestan, a terrorist stronghold, surely that would have raised some red  flags. 
What's the bet they where under surveillance all along and now everyone  is in cover up mode. If it had not been for that poor campus cop blowing  it and the brothers had gone to ground the FBI and others would have  had time to cover there asses. Jim

----------


## The Big Fella

> Originally Posted by The Big Fella
> 
> 
> I wondered when the FBI would pop up in this episode. They are now saying that the FBI has had the dead suspect under observation for over 5 years now. Evidently the Russians warned them about his being an avid follower of the Chechen Bin Laden. 
> The link is here
> Was Boston bomber inspired by Doku Umarov? FBI tracked one of the brothers 'for five years' after being told of his links to Chechen terrorists | Mail Online
> Makes for interesting reading and the FBI doesn't come out of it looking in any way good. 
> It will be very interesting to see how this now pans out.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't have them do anything with him as I am lucky enough not to be an American. The FBI fuck ups are your problems. 
If I remember rightly though the last few times America has been saved from an atrocity it has been because the FBI found some gullible morons and convinced them to take part in an attack. They then gave them the plan, trained them, supplied the equipment and when the suckers turned up to do it they arrested them. 
Not what I would call simply enforcing the law my friend in any way shape or form !
If as we are constantly being told we are at war with Al Qaeda this type of thing would have been happening on a regular basis at soft targets throughout the world. All you have been fed though is a Brit that couldn't manage to get hid Nike's to light and some guy put on a plane without a passport that couldn't get his calvin Kleins to go off either. It doesn't add up if you stop to think about it for 1 minute. 
 The fact it hasn't tells me the war on terror is a crock of ! 
Governments love scared people. they can be more easily controlled and that is what this perpetual war on terror is all about.

----------


## robuzo

> Originally Posted by The Big Fella
> 
> 
> I wondered when the FBI would pop up in this episode. They are now saying that the FBI has had the dead suspect under observation for over 5 years now. Evidently the Russians warned them about his being an avid follower of the Chechen Bin Laden. 
> The link is here
> Was Boston bomber inspired by Doku Umarov? FBI tracked one of the brothers 'for five years' after being told of his links to Chechen terrorists | Mail Online
> Makes for interesting reading and the FBI doesn't come out of it looking in any way good. 
> It will be very interesting to see how this now pans out.
> 
> ...





> I wouldn't have them do anything with him as I am lucky enough not to be an American. The FBI fuck ups are your problems.


Of course, having said that it turns out you do have an opinion about how the FBI operates.




> If I remember rightly though the last few times America has been saved from an atrocity it has been because the FBI found some gullible morons and convinced them to take part in an attack. They then gave them the plan, trained them, supplied the equipment and when the suckers turned up to do it they arrested them. 
> Not what I would call simply enforcing the law my friend in any way shape or form !


Introduces dubious sting operation completely unrelated to the surveillance of Tamerlane T. . .




> If as we are constantly being told we are at war with Al Qaeda this type of thing would have been happening on a regular basis at soft targets throughout the world.


Oh, so _now_ it's "we." Are you suggesting we are all in this together, or do you have a turd in your pocket?




> All you have been fed though is a Brit that couldn't manage to get hid Nike's to light and some guy put on a plane without a passport that couldn't get his calvin Kleins to go off either. It doesn't add up if you stop to think about it for 1 minute.


Now it's "you" again. You're right, it doesn't add up, or make sense in any fashion, but you've obviously put a lot of thought into this and the best you can manage is yet another non-sequitur indicating you have embarked on a rant against the War on Terra. . .




> The fact it hasn't tells me the war on terror is a crock of ! 
> Governments love scared people. they can be more easily controlled and that is what this perpetual war on terror is all about.


Ah, what a relief, we agree about something. The next Chang is on me. What this has to do with incompetence on the part of the FBI because they determined a couple of years ago that Tamerlane T was not a threat at that time I have no idea, but thanks for playing, I guess.

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by robuzo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by The Big Fella
> ...


Hey TBf are you saying the whole population of America is now shaking in its shoes because the alleged perpetrators have now been taken out of the loop? , I mean since 9/11 just how many serious Islamic terrorist attacks have happened on US soil? ,why should any one be scared? :Smile:

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Yet it now appears last year he visits a place called Dagestan, a terrorist stronghold, surely that would have raised some red flags.


What is it about people and their desire to reduce the world and its complexity to the level of a cartoon?

Dagestan is a country. Well, it would be one save for the jackboot of Russian hegemony on its throat. As indeed is Chechniya and the other Caucasian states coralled by Russia for no other reason they are rich in oil and natural gas supplies.

They are peopled by a diverse range of folk deriving Turkish ethnicity among many others and are divided by interpretation of faiths.

To fight against Russian domination, only about 4% are ethnic Russsians, is not terrorism but nationalism, a phenomenon that freed many of the world's countries including of course good ole Uncle Sam's parish.

But feel free to label these places as "terrorist strongholds" but in truth all you are doing is sucking on a diet of prepared pap in much the same way a baby guzzles on its mother's milk.

The proclivity for childishness and an almost infantile desire for the simple is perhaps the most depressing feature of modern western society, particularly American, but then what else can one expect from folk isolated by their stupidity and an increasing ignorance.

----------


## rickschoppers

^
 :Trolling:

----------


## Seekingasylum

Only a true idiot might confuse truth with trollery.

Well done.

----------


## robuzo

^^^His father was there, too. The Russians probably called attention to young Tamerlane (btw, wasn't Tamerlane a Shi'ite?) because of concern about terror in Russia. There probably wasn't much expectation of Chechen activity in the States, and until we find out otherwise there isn't reason to believe the Tsarkaev Brothers were part of a larger, formal Chechen terror network. If the Chechens were determined to make an enemy of the US they probably would have done something more impressive than a couple of small bombs resulting in comparatively few casualties. Something a lot worse than Sandy Hook, for example: Beslan school hostage crisis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

By the way, there are 21 non-Russian republics within Russia itself, and fears of losing large swaths of territory to independence movements within Russia in addition to the breakup of the USSR makes Russian reluctance to accept Chechen independence understandable. Hundreds of years of bad blood combined with the ham-fisted approach of the Russians and the fierceness of Chechen culture (they don't call the capital "Grozny" for nothing*) practically insured that things would work out horribly.

*The Russian nickname for Ivan IV-the Terrible- was "Ivan Grozny." The capital of Chechnya could be translated as "Be Afraid."

----------


## Seekingasylum

Russian oppression in these republics has nothing to do with territorial claims but the exploitation of rich resources and their supply. 

The slaughter of Chechens in the merciless bombardment of Grozny was a crime and nothing else but international condemnation was hamstrung by realpolitik. The country was invaded and rebellion against Russian occupation was brutally suppressed. Yet here we are a few years down the line and their continued attempts at guerilla warfare striking at the heart of their enemy, the only method possible when conventional means have been obliterated, is termed "terrorism" ?

Only an idiot or American would be so easily duped.

----------


## bsnub

> Mornin Jet!


Jet/Minnie has flounced along with her buddy boon pee..

----------


## jamescollister

TG you may enlighten me as to why the brother would want to go to Dagestan and not for a short looksee, but for up to 6 months. in the first place, lovely women, great night life, beautiful beaches.

Star world news, a few hours ago.

In a press release, the FBI said a foreign government notified the  agency in early 2011 about information that “he was a follower of  radical Islam” and that “he had changed drastically since 2010 as he  prepared to leave the United States for travel to the country’s region  to join unspecified underground groups.”

----------


## BobR

> Originally Posted by robuzo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by The Big Fella
> ...


The FBI cannot be held responsible because there was nothing found, and you cannot put someone or some agency in the position of being afraid to say "no, there's nothing here."
The alternative is a system by which one can be imprisoned solely based on rumor or hearsay.

----------


## robuzo

> Russian oppression in these republics has nothing to do with territorial claims but the exploitation of rich resources and their supply. 
> 
> The slaughter of Chechens in the merciless bombardment of Grozny was a crime and nothing else but international condemnation was hamstrung by realpolitik. The country was invaded and rebellion against Russian occupation was brutally suppressed. Yet here we are a few years down the line and their continued attempts at guerilla warfare striking at the heart of their enemy, the only method possible when conventional means have been obliterated, is termed "terrorism" ?
> 
> Only an idiot or American would be so easily duped.


Not sure if you are interested in a serious discussion, but I think the way Yeltsin and Putin handled things was appalling. "The slaughter of Chechens in the merciless bombardment of Grozny was a crime"- did I suggest otherwise? "Russian oppression in these republics has nothing to do with territorial claims but the exploitation of rich resources and their supply." Well, that's brilliant- you mean, if there were nothing there that the Russians wanted they wouldn't want to keep them? Ya think? 

I also think the Chechens might have changed their playbook a little. It's as if they forgot who they were dealing with. Since when does Moscow give a damn about civilians, by which I mean their own not to mention the Chechens? What could the Chechens hope to gain by killing schoolkids and theatergoers, especially when (as many Russians suspected) the FSB themselves might have killed civilians (the apartment bombings in '99) and pinned it on the Chechens? The Chechen's haven't altered their strategy or their attitudes since the 19th century, and I'm not sure why they would expect different results.

----------


## koman

^

All very interesting and historically true, but the question is; how did Russian oppression of the Chechens get converted into acts involving the bombing of Americans, and why at this particular time?

These Chechens fled to the US for santuary from said Russian oppression and some pretty brutal goings on back in dear old Chechenland,  and they were accepted as political refugees because of the state of affairs in their homeland.   Chechen rebels were fighting Russia, not America or any other western country...and the Russian's were not pulling any punches. 

  From what is generally known, they seem to have been well enough treated by the US, but there are tales of isolation and an inability to integrate.......then ten years later they decide to bomb the Boston marathon with the intent of killing people randomly.....one of the deceased turned out to be a young Chinese student who happened to be enjoying some US hospitality as well.

So, other than some fanatical religious bullshit absorbed from radical Imams or other like minded persons,  what would motivate them to randomly kill and maime ordinary people watching a sporting event without regard for nationality, race, religion or anything else....except for the aim to cause chaos, fear, and reaction...which they did manage to accomplish. 

  We don't know yet if they acted as a lone wolf unit, or if there were other persons or some organization supporting them.   All that has been made available is that the older brother had become very involved with his religion and had posted some stuff on facebook (or somewhere) which suggests that he had become influenced by some extremist cleric via the internet.   In due course we will hear lots more no doubt; not that it will make any differenct to those who attribute everything to the "government".... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## good2bhappy

^ or to the deceased

----------


## piwanoi

> TG you may enlighten me as to why the brother would want to go to Dagestan and not for a short looksee, but for up to 6 months. in the first place, lovely women, great night life, beautiful beaches.
> 
> Star world news, a few hours ago.
> 
> In a press release, the FBI said a foreign government notified the  agency in early 2011 about information that “he was a follower of  radical Islam” and that “he had changed drastically since 2010 as he  prepared to leave the United States for travel to the country’s region  to join unspecified underground groups.”


 It would appear that his religion was far more important to him than the well being of America, the very Country which  give him statehood and sanctuary .

----------


## jamescollister

Can think of one reason the eldest turn. He allegedly hero worshiped this guy.


Doku Umarov is wanted by Russia and the United States for terrorist acts. The United States has offered $5 million for information leading to his capture.[85] Since 10 March 2011, Umarov has also been on the United Nations Security Council Al-Qaida and Taliban Sanctions Committee list of individuals associated with Al-Qaida.[13]

----------


## The Big Fella

Your FBI in action and why they may have missed the chance to stop this 

Outrageous moment FBI agent climbs over gate ... just before men behind him open it and walk through | Mail Online
And these are the people tasked to protect the nation ?

Also I see youtube is awash with videos pointing out all the irregularities in this whole episode 
This is going to be interesting to watch and see just how it pans out !

----------


## Mid

*Suspect Suspicions*
                                                 Harrison George        
                                                              Sun, 21/04/2013

 A 30-year-old resident of the US who was born in Bangladesh was  beaten up in the Bronx on the day of the Boston Marathon bombings. A  group of 3 or 4 men, described by the victim as Hispanic looking, had  decided that the bombing was the work of Arabs. They then assumed that  the Bangladeshi looked sufficiently Arab and ‘took revenge’. The  Bangladeshi man hadn’t even seen the news at that point and had no idea  why he was being attacked.

  This perilous mixture of criminal stupidity and woeful ignorance has  been seen time and time again. Lord knows how many American Sikhs were  terrified out of their wits after 9/11 by an American public that thinks  a turban is a sign of Islam.

 My personal favourite was during the India-Pakistan war of 1965 when  an Indian was killed in a supermarket in London. Police initially linked  the killing to the conflict on the subcontinent and started a manhunt,  trawling through likely suspects in the Pakistani community.

 Their suspicions were correct, but also wrong. The murder was indeed  someone’s attempt to bring the war to the supermarket shelves of the UK.  But the perpetrator was as confused as he was criminal. He was himself  Indian but thought his victim was Pakistani.

 In this case, crass stupidity was achieved without any assistance  from the social media, the invention of which was still far in the  future. But in this day and age, we have no need to be individual  idiots; with a smart-phone we can be collective clowns.

 Now when the police decide to ask for the help of the public in  identifying suspects, they know they will need a bank of phones and a  small army of officers who will not get distracted or driven to despair  by the inevitable chorus of callers who claim a likeness to the Dalai  Lama, to Uncle Albert who died 20 years ago and has come back to haunt  us, and to that pervert next door who always gets this funny look when  my underwear is up on the clothes line.

 So when the police in Boston decided to publicize the CCTV pictures  of the suspects (one thing they got right among a catalogue of other  errors), they predictably got many false leads. One was a woman who  thought one of the pictures looked like one Sunil Tripathi, a philosophy  student at Brown University who had gone missing.

 This became a theory for the would-be sleuths on Twitter and Reddit  that was reinforced when a second name was added, one Mike Mulugeta. Now  I can’t give you any information about this person because in all  likelihood he doesn’t exist.

 What happened was that an eavesdropper on a police scanner heard  something and promptly extrapolated a mere mention into a positive  identification. Someone went back and checked what they heard. It was  this: ‘Last name: Mulugeta, M-U-L-U-G-E-T-A, M as in Mike, Mulugeta.’

 This name was not, I repeat not, mentioned as a suspect. No matter, a  Reddit and re-Tweeting frenzy quickly established The Truth, and  Redditors were soon patting themselves on the back for their  investigative expertise in cracking a criminal conspiracy. Alas, the  conspiracy was their own and Sunil Tripathi has gone back to being a  missing student and Mike Mulugeta remains innocent for reasons of  non-existence.

 Then Moroccan immigrant Salah Eddin Barhoum and his friend Yassine  Zaime got a bit mixed up when they went to watch the Boston Marathon.  They wanted to run the last section after the registered runners had  passed but got off at the wrong stop and ended up at the finishing line  with their running gear in their backpacks. They decided to stay and  watch, and so their faces were caught on pictures taken just before the  bombing.

 The social media then tagged Barhoum, and his name was repeated and  repeated some more. In a brilliant piece of me-first journalism, the New  York Post picked up on this online chatter and put the pictures of the  pair on the front page with the headline: ‘Bag men: Feds seek these two  pictured at Boston Marathon.’

 Barhoum immediately turned himself in to the FBI, who hadn’t in fact  got him down as a suspect, and the newspaper printed a hasty retraction.  But now his dad’s too scared to go to work and he’s getting hate  messages on his FaceBook page.

 And how did the police suggest he could protect himself from a social  media revelling in vindictiveness ignorance? Restrict access to his  FaceBook page.

 Social media, the technorati among us claim, were integral to the  Arab Spring (which has not been quite the blessing that was once fondly  wished). But at the time, social media in Thailand was being used for  witch hunts and hate speech that was only fuelling the polarization of  Thai society (and which would earn the perpetrators prison sentences in  less tolerant societies).

 Social media does not spread good ideas for the betterment of  mankind. It broadcasts ideas, bad and good, false and true, malicious  and benevolent. And ten thousand re-Tweets won’t turn the one into the  other.

 Then again, on the same day as the Boston Marathon, a wave of  bombings across Iraq killed at least 33 people. But that’s just Muslim  Arabs killing Muslim Arabs. No need for a media hullabaloo about that.  Or social media.

prachatai.com

----------


## Fluke

> Your FBI in action and why they may have missed the chance to stop this 
> 
> Outrageous moment FBI agent climbs over gate ... just before men behind him open it and walk through | Mail Online
> And these are the people tasked to protect the nation ?
> 
> Also I see youtube is awash with videos pointing out all the irregularities in this whole episode 
> This is going to be interesting to watch and see just how it pans out !


  Jumping over an open gate is hardly "outrageous" , its more comical than "outrageous"

----------


## Tom Sawyer

CNN now saying he ran over his brother in the stolen car after the big shoot out and bombings, etc... and the brother was wearing an explosive kit around him, etc, etc. Yet - still no video of ANY of this, despite the cameras the cops have mounted to their cars and despite when a suicidal OJ Simpson was beamed live to the world in a big police chase and the thousands of other "perp" chases we've seen on TV. Here we have seen sweet fuck all. Why? In a country that doesn't give a shit about potential prejudicing of juries, why NO visual at all?

Governor: 'We have a million questions' for bombing suspect - CNN.com

----------


## pseudolus



----------


## jamescollister

> 


Not sure, as said net is no good and poor resolution, but backpack looks square, oblong or rectangular to me,  pressure cockers are round or tubular, may be packed with dirty socks just encase someone thought he was carrying a pressure cooker.
Think a little more real proof is needed before I would make a call in a criminal trial. jim

----------


## pseudolus

^ Indeed - but it matters not because the two patsies, both photo'd and video'd running from the explosions with their back packs on...... they did it....

----------


## jamescollister

> ^ Indeed - but it matters not because the two patsies, both photo'd and video'd running from the explosions with their back packs on...... they did it....


Don't disagree, just would like the truth and the truth is out there. Just seems that we the public are only allowed the truth that we are allowed to hear or see. Jim

----------


## Norton

> This is going to be interesting to watch and see just how it pans out !


Will but the wheels of the US justice system turn slow. Going to be months before evidence gathered,  he is formally charged, prosecution prepares case, defense prepares case and a court date set.

All this silly legal stuff can be bypassed if he is designated an "enemy combatant" under military law. Already many esteemed GOP Senators calling for it.

----------


## good2bhappy

looks like he can't be questioned
dead?

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by jamescollister
> 
> 
>  
>  Yet it now appears last year he visits a place called Dagestan, a terrorist stronghold, surely that would have raised some red flags. 
> 
> 
> What is it about people and their desire to reduce the world and its complexity to the level of a cartoon?
> 
> ...


Dismissing the the ideology of the people involved in this so called independence struggle from Russia is quite ignorant.

*Terrorism in China* refers to the use or threatened use of violence to affect political or ideological change in China

There is no unified Uyghur ideology, but Pan-Turkism, Uyghur nationalism, and *Islamism*have all attracted segments of the Uyghur population.[7][8

Recent incidents include the 1992 Urumqi bombings,[9] the 1997 Ürümqi bus bombings,[7] the 2010 Aksu bombing,[10] the 2011 Hotan attack,[11] and the 2011 Kashgar attacks.[12

^Just a coincidence eh ?

----------


## socal

> Russian oppression in these republics has nothing to do with territorial claims but the exploitation of rich resources and their supply. 
> 
> The slaughter of Chechens in the merciless bombardment of Grozny was a crime and nothing else but international condemnation was hamstrung by realpolitik. The country was invaded and rebellion against Russian occupation was brutally suppressed. Yet here we are a few years down the line and their continued attempts at guerilla warfare striking at the heart of their enemy, the only method possible when conventional means have been obliterated, is termed "terrorism" ?
> 
> Only an idiot or American would be so easily duped.


If you think the fighting in Chechnya is any diffrent then Islamic independance wars in China, India, South Thailand, Phillipines or Gaza, then you are the one that is clearly duped. 

"but but, the Ruskies blah blah" :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Seekingasylum

Despite claims from the elephantine enforcement boys congregated in Boston that they wanted to take their man alive because ' we have a million questions to ask' it seems in the 2 hours he was holed up in that boat slowly bleeding to death the stupid fucks only succeeded in ensuring the lad would probably never speak again. Two hours after a civilian found him curled up in a ball .......

Americans have to be the dumbest flatfoot fuckwits in the entire world. Iranians seem subtle next to those Neanderthals. All the way USA, indeed. 

Nineteen years old, shot to buggery, no sleep, no water, extreme blood loss and semi comatose but what do they do? Yep, let's sound off with another 40 rounds and fling a few stun grenades. Hey, you never know, it might be dangerous and we could be all killed etc,etc,etc.

Pitiful.

----------


## jamescollister

> Despite claims from the elephantine enforcement boys congregated in Boston that they wanted to take their man alive because ' we have a million questions to ask' it seems in the 2 hours he was holed up in that boat slowly bleeding to death the stupid fucks only succeeded in ensuring the lad would probably never speak again. Two hours after a civilian found him curled up in a ball .......
> 
> Americans have to be the dumbest flatfoot fuckwits in the entire world. Iranians seem subtle next to those Neanderthals. All the way USA, indeed. 
> 
> Nineteen years old, shot to buggery, no sleep, no water, extreme blood loss and semi comatose but what do they do? Yep, let's sound off with another 40 rounds and fling a few stun grenades. Hey, you never know, it might be dangerous and we could be all killed etc,etc,etc.
> 
> Pitiful.


As a general rule, Police Officers want to go home at the end of their shift to their wives and children, not go to a dress uniform funeral as the body.
Better to let the bad guy bleed out than try and be a hero, not to save an innocent person, but a scum bag who not only killed and maimed innocent people, but killed one of your own.
You sound like a key board warrior who would be afraid to walk the street after dark. Jim

----------


## Fluke

> Despite claims from the elephantine enforcement boys congregated in Boston that they wanted to take their man alive because ' we have a million questions to ask' it seems in the 2 hours he was holed up in that boat slowly bleeding to death the stupid fucks only succeeded in ensuring the lad would probably never speak again. Two hours after a civilian found him curled up in a ball .......
> 
> Americans have to be the dumbest flatfoot fuckwits in the entire world. Iranians seem subtle next to those Neanderthals. All the way USA, indeed. 
> 
> Nineteen years old, shot to buggery, no sleep, no water, extreme blood loss and semi comatose but what do they do? Yep, let's sound off with another 40 rounds and fling a few stun grenades. Hey, you never know, it might be dangerous and we could be all killed etc,etc,etc.
> 
> Pitiful.


  You analysis fails because the fact that he was taken alive .
Also considering that there was a possibility of booby traps  and there was an injured man who may want to go out in a blaze of glory and taking as many people with him as he could , a two hour stand-off is quite reasonable

----------


## Takeovers

> If you think the fighting in Chechnya is any diffrent then Islamic independance wars in China, India, South Thailand, Phillipines or Gaza, then you are the one that is clearly duped.  "but but, the Ruskies blah blah"


I remember the situation there quite well. Chechnya got a far reaching autonomy from Russia. They could have accepted that. But when they started to export their Islamic revolution to neighbouring republics a brutal crackdown took place, absolutely justified. Those terrorists there are not the victims.

----------


## hazz

This  event does rather show how the tin foil heads and the conspiracy nuts get themselves so confused. Simply they cannot tell the difference between the rumor mill and an informed statement of fact. to them these are all of the same quality and the inconsistencies are their evidence of coverup. 

Pathetically sad really.

----------


## S Landreth

Police helicopter video of arrest of Boston Marathon bombing Suspect 2

----------


## Camel Toe

> Simply they cannot tell the difference between the rumor mill and an informed statement of fact


Statements of fact:
If I drop anything heavier than a feather it will fall to the ground .. check
We are born, we live, we die .. check
The Sun will come up tomorrow .. check


Since every mouth has an agenda I'm not too sure about those other facts.

----------


## wasabi

I lived in London 80's and 90's The Irish Freedom fighters where very dangerous,they blew up London twice,mortared 10 downing street,bombed Harrods,those paddies where not dumb.
What pisses Me off are these shit faced lies about the war on terror. The Muslims have a lot of catching up to do,they are fuckin useless compared to the Irish Mandelas.
Boston Boys where amatures,if they where dangerous,where were the IED devices as seen in Iraq and Afghanistan. With 9000 rambo goons looking for them,where are the IED's blowing them up.Boston boy's,loosers,yes,they should have got better training.They did a shit job,insult to real Martyrs.

----------


## socal

> I lived in London 80's and 90's The Irish Freedom fighters where very dangerous,they blew up London twice,mortared 10 downing street,bombed Harrods,those paddies where not dumb.
> What pisses Me off are these shit faced lies about the war on terror. The Muslims have a lot of catching up to do,they are fuckin useless compared to the Irish Mandelas.
> Boston Boys where amatures,if they where dangerous,where were the IED devices as seen in Iraq and Afghanistan. With 9000 rambo goons looking for them,where are the IED's blowing them up.Boston boy's,loosers,yes,they should have got better training.They did a shit job,insult to real Martyrs.


*More civilians were killed by Muslim extremists                    in two hours on September 11th than in the 36                    years of sectarian conflict in Northern Ireland. (source)*

----------


## Humbert

> CNN now saying he ran over his brother in the stolen car after the big shoot out and bombings, etc... and the brother was wearing an explosive kit around him, etc, etc. Yet - still no video of ANY of this, despite the cameras the cops have mounted to their cars and despite when a suicidal OJ Simpson was beamed live to the world in a big police chase and the thousands of other "perp" chases we've seen on TV


First of all, any video from obtained from law enforcement would be considered evidence not handed over to the media before the investigation is completed. In the case of OJ, the live video of the car chase was furnished by local news media helicopters not law enforcement helicopters.

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> 
> ^ Indeed - but it matters not because the two patsies, both photo'd and video'd running from the explosions with their back packs on...... they did it....
> 
> 
> Don't disagree, just would like the truth and the truth is out there. Just seems that we the public are only allowed the truth that we are allowed to hear or see. Jim




The truth is clear for all to see most of the time. It is only incredulity that stops most from accepting the truth.

----------


## misskit

Everyone break out their tin foil hats.

----------


## koman

^
I put mine on right after first explosion.  I may have to double up.....with all this lack of evidence and news about GW Bush speaking on his mobile phone earlier that day.

----------


## Humbert

Apparently he is awake and responding to questions. Gunshot to the mouth. Ouch. Did he try to off himself?

April 21 (Reuters) - The 19-year-old suspect in the Boston Marathon bombings, who was seriously wounded and unable to speak, is awake and responding in writing to questions from authorities, according to a Tweets by ABC and NBC news networks.

Dzhokhar Tsarnaev, who is in the intensive care unit of Beth Israel Deaconess Medical Center, is responding sporadically, the ABC news network reported on its Twitter feed.

NBC's Pete Williams is also reporting Tsarnaev is writing answers to questions from law enforcement.

Tsarnaev is being treated for a gunshot in the mouth that exited the back of his neck, according Boston Police Commissioner Ed Davis, who was interviewed on CBS' "60 Minutes."

He also suffered a gunshot wound to the leg, Davis said. (Reporting By Brendan O'Brien; Editing by Stacey Joyce)

Dzhokhar Tsarnaev, Boston Marathon Bombing Suspect, Reportedly Awake And Responding To Questions In Writing

----------


## Humbert

> Originally Posted by jamescollister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by pseudolus
> ...


There are many warning signs indicating that your critical thinking may be in danger:

-      The experts on your side seem to be plain wrong on many details, but you still support other parts of their research, because these parts of their work support your views.

-      Thinking you are now able to see through the entire plot, wondering why almost nobody else can.

-      Being overly enthusiastic about the subject.

-      Refusing to critically go through what the other side is presenting.

-      Ignoring and forgetting unpleasant evidence.

-      Thinking the perpetrators leave clues and you can solve it all in the internet.

-      Thinking you have all the facts and need no further research, thinking your mind is set.

-      Thinking every participant would be silent, every media controlled.

-      After being thoroughly debunked in one detail, moving on to the next detail without re-considering your position.

-      Not believing in the original detail that made you belive in a conspiracy, but having found other reasons along the way, that still make you believe in a conspiracy.

-      Not being able to understand the details your belief is based on (example: Claiming thermite, but not knowing how it works).

-      Having very strong disregard for any opposition.

-      Thinking the governments are evil. Not trusting anything that contradicts your belief, because everything is somehow related to or controlled by the government.

-      Believing in events that are very unorthodox or unique only to a conspiracy theory. (examples: Weakening the structure with explosives for an hour before a controlled demolition, Thermite being used to bring down buildings)

-      Avoiding answering to questions.

-      Basing your beliefs on the events following the attacks (examples: They lied about the WMD’s so they must be lying about everything, They did it to justify two wars).

----------


## koman

Only two bullet wounds?  Considering the numbers of rounds fired, this would indicate a serious lack of marksmanship.  Hopefully the local police forces will insist on a greatly increased attendance at the firing range.

If he was trying to blow his brains out, he should have known to shoot upwards through the roof of the mouth; not straight out the back.  Not well trained obviously....a rank amateur in fact...with none of the attributes of a proper suicide bomber or martyr.

More confusion.....clearly a setup and a black flag operation.  Just too many un-answered questions, and so far we only have about four thousand hours of videos,  a few thousand witnesses and a mountain of circumstantial shit.    The FBI has not released it's entire dossier to TD  yet....which is a sure sign that they must be hiding something..... :rofl:

----------


## piwanoi

^^ Add to that a pathological hatred of America :Smile:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Or, it could just be a Muslim nutter with a lot of hate, who dragged his little brother into the plot. Learned how to make bombs on the internet (not hard at all), and set out to kill a bunch of Americans. Blew up the biggest event close to home, and then never even left town. Sounds a bit like McVeigh/Nichols. I don't see some huge plot here - just two fucked up guys who hurt a lot of people they didn't know for no good reason, and got killed/caught/wounded in four days for their effort. Less sense to it than a school shooting. I feel for those who were so horribly wounded, and who will now spend years trying to recover some semblance of their former lives.

----------


## Zooheekock

> Less sense to it than a school shooting


It might turn out to be not so very different. These two had a cultural connection to an ideology which can justify (in however fucked up a manner) a violent, rage-filled attack on those around them but from the little I've read (and this could be off the mark - I really don't know) the anomie and alienation these two experienced doesn't sound a million miles away from the nutbag school shooter or the soldier who goes berserk and kills a dozen Afghans. Filing this away under 'Muslim nutter'  - despite the ludicrously banal nonsense idiots like piwanoi  will undoubtedly come out with - hardly seems to be a satisfactory answer.

----------


## piwanoi

> Or, it could just be a Muslim nutter with a lot of hate, who dragged his little brother into the plot. Learned how to make bombs on the internet (not hard at all), and set out to kill a bunch of Americans. Blew up the biggest event close to home, and then never even left town. Sounds a bit like McVeigh/Nichols. I don't see some huge plot here - just two fucked up guys who hurt a lot of people they didn't know for no good reason, and got killed/caught/wounded in four days for their effort. Less sense to it than a school shooting. I feel for those who were so horribly wounded, and who will now spend years trying to recover some semblance of their former lives.


 Have you any idea as just how many "Muslim Nutters" there Has been over the last 4 decades or so world wide who have killed and maimed thousands of innocent civilians in the name of "Allah" (the all merciful) and no " it could just be" about them. :Smile:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^^From interviews and photos of their former lives, they appeared fairly normal (whatever that is). Older one into boxing, younger one a wrestler with a lot of friends. The "Muslim nutter" comment was based on my impression that things started going wrong as the older brother became more exposed to elements of radical Islam.

----------


## Zooheekock

It was a comment by the older brother about not having a single American friend which struck me and my impression was that he was pretty alienated from the culture around him, whereas the younger was a dope-smoking skateboarder (hardly the kind who's normally getting measured up for a suicide vest). What exactly went on in their heads will no doubt always remain a mystery but it seems a bit glib to put it all down to Islam.


Of course, the tinfoilers could be right and this is all evidence  that the lizard men were behind it all.

----------


## piwanoi

> Less sense to it than a school shooting
> 			
> 		
> 
> It might turn out to be not so very different. These two had a cultural connection to an ideology which can justify (in however fucked up a manner) a violent, rage-filled attack on those around them but from the little I've read (and this could be off the mark - I really don't know) the anomie and alienation these two experienced doesn't sound a million miles away from the nutbag school shooter or the soldier who goes berserk and kills a dozen Afghans. Filing this away under 'Muslim nutter'  - despite the ludicrously banal nonsense idiots like piwanoi  will undoubtedly come out with - hardly seems to be a satisfactory answer.


 So the verses in the Islamic Quran telling them to kill non believers are a load of bollocks eh  :rofl:

----------


## Zooheekock

Your capacity for making asinine, pointless posts, missing the point, dragging out arguments despite a Himalaya of contradictory evidence, incoherence, circular reasoning, and general stupidity is truly world-class so you'll have to forgive for not bothering - beyond this - to respond to you.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Yet despite his claims to have no American friends, he was married to one and had a child with her.

----------


## Zooheekock

> The "Muslim nutter" comment was based on my impression that things started going wrong as the older brother became more exposed to elements of radical Islam.


Well, yes, clearly that's a part of the mix but if an immigrant is happy and adjusted and part of his/her environment, messages of hatred are unlikely to take hold. Why was this attractive to him? How had his life gone wrong such that blowing up strangers seemed like a good idea? Describing him as a 'Muslim nutter' just restates the question - it doesn't answer it.



> Yet despite his claims to have no American friends, he was married to one and had a child with her.


I suspect many on this forum would describe their friendships with Thais without considering their wife.

----------


## piwanoi

> ^Yet despite his claims to have no American friends, he was married to one and had a child with her.


  Davis ,Yeah but you forget one simple fact , he converted her to Islam , maybe the people he tried to convert just told him to fuck off  :Smile:

----------


## piwanoi

> Your capacity for making asinine, pointless posts, missing the point, dragging out arguments despite a Himalaya of contradictory evidence, incoherence, circular reasoning, and general stupidity is truly world-class so you'll have to forgive for not bothering - beyond this - to respond to you.


 Claiming the "fifth amendment " by not answering a simple question I see ,not an American are you? :smiley laughing:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

I suspect we will never know what turned the older brother into a mass murderer. Since it appears that the younger one may live, maybe he has some answers - or not.

----------


## piwanoi

> I suspect we will never know what turned the older brother into a mass murderer. Since it appears that the younger one may live, maybe he has some answers - or not.


 I suspect that if and when the Younger brother is questioned and confesses they did it for Allah ,many on these boards will still not believe him ,just another factual link which says the older brothers wife converted to Islam .Katherine Russell: Wife of Boston Bomber Tamerlan Tsarnaev, Who Converted to Islam From Christianity, Returns Home

----------


## Fluke

> ^Yet despite his claims to have no American friends, he was married to one and had a child with her.


  Although She did convert to Islam .

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> Originally Posted by Tom Sawyer
> 
> CNN now saying he ran over his brother in the stolen car after the big shoot out and bombings, etc... and the brother was wearing an explosive kit around him, etc, etc. Yet - still no video of ANY of this, despite the cameras the cops have mounted to their cars and despite when a suicidal OJ Simpson was beamed live to the world in a big police chase and the thousands of other "perp" chases we've seen on TV
> 
> 
> First of all, any video from obtained from law enforcement would be considered evidence not handed over to the media before the investigation is completed. In the case of OJ, the live video of the car chase was furnished by local news media helicopters not law enforcement helicopters.


Yes and that's my point - where were the news 'choppers'? They film every f'ing car chase of every dickhead but they miss the most important ones?

----------


## Zooheekock

^ There was a no-fly zone.

----------


## Fluke

It may just be a coincidence that they were Muslims and that they also carried out a bombing .

----------


## Zooheekock

It might not be a coincidence but that doesn't establish the direction of causality.

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by jamescollister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by pseudolus
> ...


   Its ironic about posting that the media use "horrific images to shock the public" and that statement itself was posted on a horrific image (above) . Was it posted on a horrific image in order to shock the public ?

----------


## leemo

> It may just be a coincidence that they were Muslims and that they also carried out a bombing .


It usually is a coincidence, or of course another isolated incident.

Meanwhile, the media are throwing their best at trying to discover what could possibly have caused two Muslims with a bright future to give it all up just to kill infidels. 

And as usual, Islam is the only driving force they will refuse to look at.

----------


## The Big Fella

We have lots of Americans on here shouting down anyone who disagrees with the official line as simply conspiracy theorists or nutjobs. How then do you explain an ex FBI chief saying the Government is involed in most terrorist attacks ? See here




Or how the FBI has been blatantly caught out lying here ? 

Activist Post: FBI Caught in a Web of Lies in Boston

I also see that the SUSPECT has been denied his Miranda rights and senior politicians like lindsey Graham are demanding he be immediately classed as an enemy combatant and treated as such. 
link here

Activist Post: Bombing Suspect Denied Miranda Rights

Lots of questions need to be answered in this but whether they ever get answered is another thing.

----------


## The Big Fella

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by jamescollister
> ...


I cannot see anything in this image that could in any way, shape or form be classed as horrific. Some people and some smoke in the background. many other pictures though do show badly injured victims and these have been posted all over.

----------


## Bobcock

Conspiracy Loonies abound.....

as I always say in my signature.....

----------


## Rainfall

This thread here goes on and on. On they day of the Boston bombing, 100 more Americans were murdered, by criminals. Like every day. One would assume crime should be a bigger issue worth to fight, but everyone is scared shitless by a rare act of terrorism. Also last week, the explosion in that Texan chemical plant, up to 60 fatalities I read somewhere. Didn't even make the news in this forum.

----------


## Humbert

^^^^
Ted Gunderson - Former Chief of LA FBI Bureau.

In a 1995 conference in Dallas, Gunderson warned about the proliferation of secret Satanic groups, and the danger posed by the New World Order, a shadow government that would be controlling the US government. He also claimed that a "slave auction" in which children were sold to men in turbans had been held in Las Vegas, that four thousand ritual human sacrifices are performed in New York City every year, and that the 1995 bombing of the Alfred P. Murrah Federal Building in Oklahoma City was carried out by the US government. Gunderson believed that in the US there is a secret widespread network of groups who kidnap children and infants, and subject them to Satanic ritual abuse and subsequent human sacrifice.

Sounds like he had a screw loose.

----------


## OhOh



----------


## piwanoi

> ^^^^
> Ted Gunderson - Former Chief of LA FBI Bureau.
> 
> In a 1995 conference in Dallas, Gunderson warned about the proliferation of secret Satanic groups, and the danger posed by the New World Order, a shadow government that would be controlling the US government. He also claimed that a "slave auction" in which children were sold to men in turbans had been held in Las Vegas, that four thousand ritual human sacrifices are performed in New York City every year, and that the 1995 bombing of the Alfred P. Murrah Federal Building in Oklahoma City was carried out by the US government. Gunderson believed that in the US there is a secret widespread network of groups who kidnap children and infants, and subject them to Satanic ritual abuse and subsequent human sacrifice.
> 
> Sounds like he had a screw loose.


 Yeah A real nutter , millions believed Joseph Goebbels ,read this link I suggest that Gunderson was no different .Ted Gunderson - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia lets have it right, any one who believes Gunderson that there was 4,000 ritual sacrifices a year in NY City needs urgent medical help  :rofl:

----------


## Seekingasylum

Ascribing motive to these people is pointless. And even if they say they did it for " Islam " one cannot accept it since in most cases their rationale is invariably tainted by a lack of insight into their own thinking. 

A suicide bomber indoctrinated in situ, such as in Iraqistan, may well believe they are striking a blow against what they perceive is oppression and their religious beliefs probably help to stiffen resolve in achieving their aims. Certainly dancing with 50 virgins in Paradise is an inducement if one were to believe the prospect as a fact.

But folk like the Boston bombers and the British Muslim lot are quite different and I can't help but think they are simply emulating a behaviour which resolves to nothing more than following a particularly perverted fashion giving transitory substance to otherwise mundane lives. 

The younger brother is actually the more interesting case and one hopes the Americans don't kill him. Here we have a bright young man still in his adolescence, reasonably intelligent and successful in his peer group with a future in his adopted society yet he freely followed his brother on a path of bizarre self destruction inflicting murderous harm on innocents. Why he did this is truly fascinating. And what courage it must have taken to put a gun into your mouth and try to blow your head off ( if this was indeed true ) yet in failure he meekly gives himself up. Was that a Damascene moment when he awoke from his madness and realised that what he had done was incalculably stupid? 

Only with contrition can one achieve redemption but I fear his future is judicial murder or a whole life term in one of those ghastly, inhumane supermax prisons where his brains will turn to mush,  driven terminally insane by the isolation of living death.

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> 
> It may just be a coincidence that they were Muslims and that they also carried out a bombing .
> 
> 
> It usually is a coincidence, or of course another isolated incident.
> 
> Meanwhile, the media are throwing their best at trying to discover what could possibly have caused two Muslims with a bright future to give it all up just to kill infidels. 
> ...


  It may have been the Wrestling that turned them into bombers .
Wrestling is quite violent and there is explosions at the beginning of the match and that may have caused them to act violent and cause explosions

----------


## jamescollister

Do you think that the Government [all Governments ] actually feed mis information to feed the conspiracy cranks, thus keeping them looking for thing that are not there. So as they don't look for things that are there.

Example, according to NBC the no fly zone was imposed on Friday [no time just Friday ] yet the main shoot out and bomb throwing was Thursday night. Conspiracy or just a bit of mis information to send people chasing FAA records.

As said earlier, my take is that these 2 were under surveillance, probably to try and find if there were others in the cell and someone screwed up and they where able to plant the bombs. Jim

----------


## Seekingasylum

I rather think your enforced ennui is getting to you, Jim.

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by pseudolus
> ...


   It isnt just some smoke in the background and some people , its a bomb going off which killed a child amongst others and left many more severly injured.
  The photo itself may not be horrific in the gory sense , but horrific in the sense that innocent runners and children and innocent bystanders have  just been attacked with a bomb .
  Its profoundly horrific, rather that gory horrific

----------


## misskit

In this case, I think the news organizations were giving out erroneous information in an effort to be first with breaking news.

----------


## Fluke

> This thread here goes on and on. On they day of the Boston bombing, 100 more Americans were murdered, by criminals. Like every day. One would assume crime should be a bigger issue worth to fight, but everyone is scared shitless by a rare act of terrorism. Also last week, the explosion in that Texan chemical plant, up to 60 fatalities I read somewhere. Didn't even make the news in this forum.


  It did,there is a thread about the Texan explosion .

----------


## Goodwill

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> 
> It may just be a coincidence that they were Muslims and that they also carried out a bombing .
> 
> 
> It usually is a coincidence, or of course another isolated incident.
> 
> Meanwhile, the media are throwing their best at trying to discover what could possibly have caused two Muslims with a bright future to give it all up just to kill infidels. 
> ...


Did you catch today's BBC video of Buddhist hacking Muslims to death in Burma? Must be a hoax, right?

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by leemo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Fluke
> ...


  Was that the Buddhist Monks responding to the attack by Muslims on a Monk where they burned him alive ?

----------


## Rainfall

> Originally Posted by Rainfall
> 
> 
> This thread here goes on and on. On they day of the Boston bombing, 100 more Americans were murdered, by criminals. Like every day. One would assume crime should be a bigger issue worth to fight, but everyone is scared shitless by a rare act of terrorism. Also last week, the explosion in that Texan chemical plant, up to 60 fatalities I read somewhere. Didn't even make the news in this forum.
> 
> 
>   It did,there is a thread about the Texan explosion .


Found it, different folder and all new. Anyway, Boston was just another feedback of this,

----------


## Fluke

The Boston bombing was the result of Ronald Reagan praising the Taliban 30 years ago when they were fighting against Communists ?
  I cannot see the connection myself

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> I rather think your enforced ennui is getting to you, Jim.


Doesn't explain why, during the so-called biggest US manhunt in history, the news media failed to video document ANY of the manhunt, except for the obligatory OTT armoured cars and OTT armoured cops driving around. Where were the news helicopters? Unlike, do-everything-on-the-cheap blighty, in America the media are all over the place in choppers, from morning drive time to every two-bit car jacking - it's live and in your face. Why not this time? According to jim, the no fly zone wasn't announced til AFTER the big car chase and shootout.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Rainfall
> ...


Didn't Reagan infamously once introduce the President of Indonesia as the President of India or some other country? It's okay Ronnie you did the best you could - given your pea brain and the nutjobs pulling your strings.

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> 
> I rather think your enforced ennui is getting to you, Jim.
> 
> 
> Doesn't explain why, during the so-called biggest US manhunt in history, the news media failed to video document ANY of the manhunt, except for the obligatory OTT armoured cars and OTT armoured cops driving around. Where were the news helicopters? Unlike, do-everything-on-the-cheap blighty, in America the media are all over the place in choppers, from morning drive time to every two-bit car jacking - it's live and in your face. Why not this time? According to jim, the no fly zone wasn't announced til AFTER the big car chase and shootout.


  The no fly zone was imposed whilst the hunt was still in progress , this was to give the Police the ability to hunt for the attackers without any other aircraft in the sky , this is why there is no news footage

----------


## pseudolus

> ^^^^
> Ted Gunderson - Former Chief of LA FBI Bureau.
> 
> In a 1995 conference in Dallas, Gunderson warned about the proliferation of secret Satanic groups, and the danger posed by the New World Order, a shadow government that would be controlling the US government. He also claimed that a "slave auction" in which children were sold to men in turbans had been held in Las Vegas, that four thousand ritual human sacrifices are performed in New York City every year, and that the 1995 bombing of the Alfred P. Murrah Federal Building in Oklahoma City was carried out by the US government. Gunderson believed that in the US there is a secret widespread network of groups who kidnap children and infants, and subject them to Satanic ritual abuse and subsequent human sacrifice.
> 
> Sounds like he had a screw loose.


Nah - he pretty much has it bang on. Almost 100% and most of it is proven if you cared to open your eyes and turn off CNN.

----------


## jamescollister

> Originally Posted by Tom Sawyer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by thegent
> ...


Understand the reasoning of the no  flight, but the sky was clear for flying during the 7/11 part and the shooting of the campus Police Officer. Up until the shoot out which killed the elder brother, the Police were still treating it as a crime in progress, not related to the bombings.
Don't know the procedures for the Boston PD, but doubt, they get the FAA to call no fly zones for armed robberies or car jackings.
Remember that the Special Agent in-charge had earlier said, there was no further danger to the public from the bombers.
Spent a lot of my life in a blue suit and other things and can read the PR BS pretty we. Jim

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by Humbert
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> Ted Gunderson - Former Chief of LA FBI Bureau.
> 
> In a 1995 conference in Dallas, Gunderson warned about the proliferation of secret Satanic groups, and the danger posed by the New World Order, a shadow government that would be controlling the US government. He also claimed that a "slave auction" in which children were sold to men in turbans had been held in Las Vegas, that four thousand ritual human sacrifices are performed in New York City every year, and that the 1995 bombing of the Alfred P. Murrah Federal Building in Oklahoma City was carried out by the US government. Gunderson believed that in the US there is a secret widespread network of groups who kidnap children and infants, and subject them to Satanic ritual abuse and subsequent human sacrifice.
> 
> Sounds like he had a screw loose.
> ...


 So you believe that 4,000 ritual human sacrifices were made every Year in NY City then ,and no one but Gunderson knew about them ,lets just try that insane claim for openers ,produce the evidence But of course we both know you can't can you? :rofl:

----------


## pseudolus

> So you believe that 4,000 ritual human sacrifices were made every Year in NY City then ,and no one but Gunderson knew about them ,lets just try that insane claim for openers ,produce the evidence But of course we both know you can't can you?


A lot of people know and knew Piwi dear chap. Of course I don't expect a peanut brain like yourself to be able to take your mind away from race hate and thai girls long enough to have a read about it yourself. 

Did you know that During 2011, 678,860 missing person records were entered into NCIC and it was about the same the year before. 1850 missing people every single day of the year.....and you think someone would notice if a couple of days worth of them were murdered? Did you know that Daddy Bush is a pedophile? Caught red handed on numerous times? Even brought rent boys into the white house? 

Keep reading CNN peanutanoi - anything else will cause your head to melt.

----------


## Rainfall

> The Boston bombing was the result of Ronald Reagan praising the Taliban 30 years ago when they were fighting against Communists ?
>   I cannot see the connection myself


I see. The Koran has been around for what, 1,300 years? Haven't changed the content since Reagan, in fact not since Mohammed, have they? So what does it say, 'kill Communists', or more broadly, 'kill infidels'? 

Did you know they used to call the USSR the 'Great Evil'?

----------


## Tom Sawyer

^^ Most idiots have no idea the way the world really works. It's not really their fault. They think the commercial mass media are there to inform them in some sort of unbiased way. Can't be bothered with them. More troubling is the reporters and staff people who think they're doing an unbiased job of covering the news. Many if not most don't realize they are following a line of inquiry framed by their employers' bias and by their own conditioning as upper-middle-class disciples of the West's "consumer" society. All is right in Sodom..

----------


## Camel Toe

> ^^ Most idiots have no idea the way the world really works. It's not really their fault. They think the commercial mass media are there to inform them in some sort of unbiased way. Can't be bothered with them. More troubling is the reporters and staff people who think they're doing an unbiased job of covering the news. Many if not most don't realize they are following a line of inquiry framed by their employers' bias and by their own conditioning as upper-middle-class disciples of the West's "consumer" society. All is right in Sodom..


Too obvious to mention really, it's that damn deadline.  They (the media) walk a thin line between being first and being right.  All they need to submit a report is a reliable source.   Anybody in a uniform will do.  Then you have to ask yourself, if you're so smart why are you a cop?

----------


## Tom Sawyer

Yes and no. Yes the deadline is there, but it also represents a boundary that must be observed - the 'news' must fit the expected narrative. Could you imagine a reporter coming back with this:

"Well, the authorities haven't really been able to prove that these two were responsible. They've show a couple of photos, but so far, there's little evidence that's been presented to us to suggest that these guys are responsible."

I'd challenge anyone to set that frame right from day two. You won't find it. My point is that yes, the deadline is pressing as you say, but the reporters are also pressured into accepting the narrative as presented, rather than looking for an alternative explanation - or much, much, worse - even QUESTIONING what they're being told. IMO, that sets US reports away from others of Western countries - always has.

----------


## Camel Toe

^ Good.  The same is true for photojournalism.  The photographer points the camera but the photo editor selects the photos.  They have to match the story.  Been there done that.

----------


## S Landreth

Boston Bombing Suspect Won't Be Considered An Enemy Combatant

White House Press Secretary Jay Carney said on Monday that Boston bombing suspect Dzhokhar Tsarnaev will not be considered an enemy combatant and instead will be processed through the U.S. criminal justice system.

Republicans led by Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-SC) have been calling on the Obama administration to designate Tsarnaev as such but Carney today put the idea to rest. He will not be treated as an enemy combatant, Carney said at Mondays press briefing. We will prosecute this terrorist through our civilian system of justice.

ThinkProgress Ian Milhiser has noted that holding Tsarnaev as an enemy combatant is problematic, in part, because that means that he could be held indefinitely if he is not convicted (although the case against him is strong). To hold the suspect as an enemy combatant under these circumstances would be contrary to our laws and may even jeopardize our efforts to prosecute him for his crimes, Sen. Carl Levin (D-MI) said last week.

Also on Monday, U.S. officials officially brought charges against Tsarnaev. There has been a sealed complaint filed, said Gary Wente, circuit executive for the U.S. Courts for the First Circuit, who, according to Reuters, said that a magistrate judge was present when Tsarnaev was charged at his bed in Beth Israel Deaconess Hospital in Boston.

________________________________

ABC World News ‏@ABCWorldNews 2h
JUST IN: A trusted federal source says Dzhokhar Tsarnaev is being cooperative with investigators.

https://twitter.com/ABCWorldNews

________________________________

Officials: Hospitalized bombing suspect says he and brother acted alone, motivated by religion - U.S. News

The hospitalized Boston Marathon bombing suspect charged Monday with using a weapon of mass destruction has told investigators that he and his brother were motivated by religion but were not in contact with overseas terrorists or groups, officials said.

Several officials familiar with the initial interrogation of Dzhokhar Tsarnaev described his behavior during questioning as cooperative.

A senior government official said Tsarnaev has told investigators   by writing some answers down, and by nodding yes or shaking his head no to others  that he and his brother were not in touch with any overseas terrorists or groups.

Tsarnaev, who has injuries to his tongue preventing him from speaking properly, also indicated that he and his brother conceived the bombing attack on their own, and were motivated by religious fervor. 

They got their instructions on how to make bombs from the Internet, he said, according to these officials.

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by leemo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Fluke
> ...


With all the muslim attacks going on in the region, there is always going to be some  copycat behavior.  (IE *Buddist* hacking muslim)

Just because the muslims do it, doesn't make it right

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Rainfall
> ...


So you give the US shit when they attempt diplomatic resolutions with muslims and you give them shit for usuing force against muslims. ...

----------


## Camel Toe

> So you give the US shit when they attempt diplomatic resolutions with muslims and you give them shit for usuing force against muslims. ...


there's a superficial view.  First off if the GOP is in power they'd prefer war in all cases.  Second, diplomats fail because they can't reach an agreement.  How many marriages fail for the same reason?  How odd!

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by piwanoi
> 
> 
>  So you believe that 4,000 ritual human sacrifices were made every Year in NY City then ,and no one but Gunderson knew about them ,lets just try that insane claim for openers ,produce the evidence But of course we both know you can't can you?
> 
> 
> A lot of people know and knew Piwi dear chap. Of course I don't expect a peanut brain like yourself to be able to take your mind away from race hate and thai girls long enough to have a read about it yourself. 
> 
> Did you know that During 2011, 678,860 missing person records were entered into NCIC and it was about the same the year before. 1850 missing people every single day of the year.....and you think someone would notice if a couple of days worth of them were murdered? Did you know that Daddy Bush is a pedophile? Caught red handed on numerous times? Even brought rent boys into the white house? 
> ...


 Still waiting for the evidence .Missing persons mean zilch ,people go missing all over the world that does not mean they have been ritually sacrificed ,just checked the UK missing persons figures for the years 2010/ 2011 327,000 were described as missing persons and in England alone 288,000 ,does that mean many had been ritually sacrificed? , as stated before you can't offer any evidence can you? so please stop grasping at straws  :smiley laughing:

----------


## socal

*2 Arrested in Canada Planned to Attack Train, Police Say*

OTTAWA  The Royal Canadian Mounted Police said that they had arrested  two men on Monday who had been planning to derail a passenger train.         




But they offered few details of the plot or their evidence at a news  conference in Toronto called to announce the arrests.        
*Assistant Commissioner James Malizia said that the two suspects had  received direction and guidance from Al Qaeda elements living in  Iran,* but that there was no evidence that the effort was sponsored by  the government of Iran. 



 He declined to explain how the link to Al Qaeda had been made.        
 The two suspects were identified as Chiheb Esseghaier, 35, who has been  living in Toronto, and Raed Jaser, 30, who has been living in Montreal.  The police said they were not Canadian citizens, but declined to  identify their nationalities or to describe their immigration status in  Canada.        
 Chief Superintendent Jennifer Strachan said that the two men watched  trains in and around Toronto and were plotting to attack a train  operated by Via Rail Canada, the government-owned rail system, within  Canada.        
 The police emphasized that the public was never in imminent danger.  They said that the two suspects had been under constant observation and  that contingency plans had been made.        
 The police also executed search warrants at several locations in Toronto and Montreal on Monday afternoon.

----------


## Humbert

> I'd challenge anyone to set that frame right from day two. You won't find it. My point is that yes, the deadline is pressing as you say, but the reporters are also pressured into accepting the narrative as presented, rather than looking for an alternative explanation - or much, much, worse - even QUESTIONING what they're being told. IMO, that sets US reports away from others of Western countries - always has.


Did you actually watch the live news reporting from start to finish? You don't seem to have an understanding of what the media was reporting and how they were getting information on the events as they unfolded.

----------


## Bobcock

I watched it all live whilst in The US. I fail to see how the fact there is noi arial film of the murder of the campus police man and subsequent battle proves the nut job version. How was the media to know it wa s happening? it all happened so fast. If there had been film the tin foil brigade would be saying that they had been tipped off by the authorities. They just fit the facts to suit their latest bizarre theory.......

----------


## socal

Interesting thing I seen on a show about Chechnya.

Vladimir Putin told the Americans that he was moving armies into Chechnya because of Islamic terrorism. The Americans didn't really believe him. They though it was just basically bullshit. Then not a year later, the 9/11 attacks happened in the US and Putin used the hotline from the Kremlin to the Whitehouse to talk to George Bush about Islamic terrorism.

----------


## lom

> Interesting thing I seen on a show about Chechnya.


Must be true then if it was a show. Did they sing and dance as well?

----------


## socal

*IRONY ALERT: Car Jacked by Muslim Terrorist Had COEXIST Bumper Sticker.*



*Posted by Gateway Guest Blogger on Friday, April 19, 2013, 5:51 PM*

 


*Guest Post by Mara Zebest*



 The hijacked Mercedes in Boston had a *Coexist* bumper sticker on it.

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by socal
> 
> Interesting thing I seen on a show about Chechnya.
> 
> 
> Must be true then if it was a show. Did they sing and dance as well?


 Maybe Socal means Documentary, Canucks and Yanks use the term "Show" very loosely my 2 American friend's here in my area inform me :Smile:  and its a matter of record that the Ruskys tipped the Yanks off about the Eldest of the two Boston bombers ,no singing and dancing here in this link, just factshttp://www.newser.com/story/166550/f...t-in-2011.html

----------


## Cujo

> The hospitalized Boston Marathon bombing suspect charged Monday with using a weapon of mass destruction


The yanks do love their hyperbole don't they 'weapons of mass destruction' indeed.
2 bombs, 3 people killed, no buildings destroyed.
Hardly 'mass destruction'.
If that's the case every single warplane or helicopter carries many weapons of mass destruction.
I hope they've been charged with more than that because it'll be pretty easy for a good lawyer to get them off on that.

----------


## bsnub

> I hope they've been charged with more than that because it'll be pretty easy for a good lawyer to get them off on that.


That is just an initial charge. Be sure that a laundry list will follow. The investigation is only in its infancy. 




> Hardly 'mass destruction'.


It is an absurd charge when applied colloquially but see below for clarification;

"Dzhokhar Tsarnaev, the surviving suspect in the Boston Marathon bombing, was charged today with using a weapon of mass destruction. It’s yet another circumstance where the legal and colloquial definitions of “weapon of mass destruction” are at odds. 

The actual bomb Tsarnaev allegedly constructed and detonated is pretty much the opposite of what people think about when they think “weapon of mass destruction,” a vague term that usually means a weapon carrying an unconventional payload, like a nuclear, chemical or biological yield. The FBI affiant, Special Agent Daniel Genck, confirms the bombs used pressure cookers for their hulls — “of the same brand” — packed with “low grade explosive” containing BBs and nails and a “green hobby fuse.” 

Bashar Assad’s chemical arsenal this ain’t. But, as Danger Room explained after U.S. citizen and anti-Assad fighter Eric Harroun, faced similar charges, “weapon of mass destruction” is a very broad category under federal law. Grenades, mines, missiles and rockets all apply. So do homemade bombs of the sort Tsarnaev allegedly constructed. About all that doesn’t apply are firearms and pyrotechnics gear. No one ever said the law had to coincide with military terminology. 

We’ve argued all this helps speak to the definitional absurdity surrounding “weapons of mass destruction,” and indicates the infamous term ought to be retired, replaced instead by the specifics of what an explosive actually is or does. None of that bears on Tsarnaev’s case. 

But Genck’s affidavit shows that the type of bomb that killed three and wounded approximately 180 at the Boston Marathon April 15 also helped build the government’s case against Tsarnaev. The explosive devices used at the scene of Friday morning’s wild Watertown battle between the brothers and police aligned with the composition of those used at the Marathon, down to the “green-colored hobby fuse.” And while the accused bomber was in the hospital yesterday, the FBI searched his University of Massachusetts-Dartmouth dormitory, the affidavit states, and found “a large pyrotechnic, a black jacket and a white hat” similar to the kind Suspect Two wore on the surveillance footage of the Marathon that agents watched. 

Tsarnaev is innocent until proven guilty in a court of law. There appears to be no similar redress scheduled for the way in which the law contorts a common-sense meaning of an already vague term about some of the world’s deadliest weapons."

Here's Why Tsarnaev Was Charged With Using a 'Weapon of Mass Destruction' | Danger Room | Wired.com

----------


## Camel Toe

> I hope they've been charged with more than that because it'll be pretty easy for a good lawyer to get them off on that.


Not they, he.  Yeah, it'd take a good lawyer to get a dead guy off.

----------


## Humbert

> The yanks do love their hyperbole don't they 'weapons of mass destruction' indeed.


What do you call 3 dead and over hundred injured many losing limbs and serious injuries inflicted by flying nails and ball bearings slicing through flesh? A minor incident? Wanker.

----------


## sabang

'enemy combatant' or 'weapon of mass destruction'.
ffs, who gives a shiite about the semantic wrangling.

----------


## Zooheekock

^^ Would you describe similar items used by soldiers as 'weapons of mass destruction'? It seems unlikely that when Private Jenkins throws a grenade over the wall of an Afghan compound, he's using a WMD so by what magical power is it transformed when it's in the hands of a disaffected immigrant? It's a completely ridiculous phrase to us, but one wholly in keeping with the fabricated spectacle of existential threat and heroic state response that's been playing out for the last decade.

----------


## Zooheekock

> 'enemy combatant' or 'weapon of mass destruction'.
> ffs, who gives a shiite about the semantic wrangling.


Because, obviously enough, they structure the beliefs the public have about these events.

----------


## Humbert

> Would you describe similar items used by soldiers as 'weapons of mass destruction'? It seems unlikely that when Private Jenkins throws a grenade over the wall of an Afghan compound, he's using a WMD so by what magical power is it transformed when it's in the hands of a disaffected immigrant? It's a completely ridiculous phrase to us, but one wholly in keeping with the fabricated spectacle of existential threat and heroic state response that's been playing out for the last decade.


When it's planted in a crowd of innocent spectators of a sporting event it's a totally different issue. And minimizing the event by brushing it off as an over-reaction by the yanks just shows an utter lack of humanity and empathy for the victims.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Some here seem to miss the point in that by accusing the boy of committing offences of " mass destruction ", a federal crime, he will face the death penalty. Thus, if found guilty, they can kill him. If the charges solely arose out of offences limited to murder etc then his prosecution would be by the state of Massachusetts and they don't have the death penalty.

The notion that their homemade bombs constituted weapons of mass destruction, as envisaged by those who coined the term, is plainly ludicrous and yet more evidence of the American propensity for grotesque exaggeration, foolish hyperbole and disproportionate thinking that pervades their society generally and law enforcement in particular.

Still, what else would one expect from the team that professed a desire to take the boy alive but then proceeded to blast away during a further 2 hours siege when he lay exhausted, seriously wounded and slowly bleeding to death.

They really are inept.

----------


## Zooheekock

> When it's planted in a crowd of innocent spectators of a sporting event it's a totally different issue.


It doesn't change the weapon in the slightest; it changes the circumstances of its use. If they'd detonated the bombs in a deserted forest, they would still have been exactly the same bombs. The crime would obviously have been different but that doesn't mean the bombs are different and are in need of a different description, especially when that description is as saturated in meaning - fear, principally - as WMD. 



> And minimizing the event by brushing it off as an over-reaction by the yanks just shows an utter lack of humanity and empathy for the victims.


Contesting the absurd hyperbole around this does nothing of the kind.

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Koojo
> 
> The yanks do love their hyperbole don't they 'weapons of mass destruction' indeed.
> 
> 
> What do you call 3 dead and over hundred injured many losing limbs and serious injuries inflicted by flying nails and ball bearings slicing through flesh? A minor incident? Wanker.


That's from 2 ( count 'em two) weapons of 'mass' destruction.
I call that a serious incident, a tragedy.
I don't call the weapon that caused it a 'weapon of mass destruction', anymore than I term a hand grenade a weapon of mass destruction.
 I imagine if Bush had told the U.S. public he was going after Saddam hussein because he had weapons of mass destruction, hand grenades, he'd have been laughed at. Or maybe not not, yanks are prone to bouts of stupidity.
Wanker.

----------


## Humbert

^Some here seem to miss the point that the suspect's medical condition was unknown to law enforcement and since his first reaction to attempts at communicating with them was to start shooting maybe waiting him out until he was ready to submit was the most prudent idea.

In order to face a federal charge that carries the death sentence it would not be necessary to charge him using weapons of mass destruction. In fact he was charged with using an improvised device that resulted in the death of innocent spectators and malicious destruction of property by means of an explosion that resulted in death. Both charges carry the death penalty.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by Zooheekock
> 
> Would you describe similar items used by soldiers as 'weapons of mass destruction'? It seems unlikely that when Private Jenkins throws a grenade over the wall of an Afghan compound, he's using a WMD so by what magical power is it transformed when it's in the hands of a disaffected immigrant? It's a completely ridiculous phrase to us, but one wholly in keeping with the fabricated spectacle of existential threat and heroic state response that's been playing out for the last decade.
> 
> 
> When it's planted in a crowd of innocent spectators of a sporting event it's a totally different issue. And minimizing the event by brushing it off as an over-reaction by the yanks just shows an utter lack of humanity and empathy for the victims.


Utter twaddle.

Look, if the American authorities wish to re- classify anti-personnel munitions as weapons of mass destruction then it presents some difficulty for them in current theatres of operations since to deploy them, say in the form of a Hellfire missile launched by a drone where there there may be civilians present, would be in breach of the Geneva Convention and render them liable to prosecution for war crimes.

It's plainly preposterous to frame the current charges in the manner they have done and, frankly, any half way decent lawyer will rip them apart in the forthcoming trial.

But, as I have said, they are Americans after all and so common sense is not necessarily an issue. Remember, it was an American President who denied waterboarding was torture ....

----------


## Cujo

> Some here seem to miss the point in that by accusing the boy of committing offences of " mass destruction ", a federal crime, he will face the death penalty. Thus, if found guilty, they can kill him. If the charges solely arose out of offences limited to murder etc then his prosecution would be by the state of Massachusetts and they don't have the death penalty.


i think by declaing it WMD they are giving the defense a very useful argument.
If they can simply prove that a pot with explosives and nails is NOT a weapon of mass destruction, what then?

----------


## taxexile

> the boy


Are we not at home to  mrs. reality this morning?

----------


## robuzo

> ^^ Would you describe similar items used by soldiers as 'weapons of mass destruction'? It seems unlikely that when Private Jenkins throws a grenade over the wall of an Afghan compound, he's using a WMD so by what magical power is it transformed when it's in the hands of a disaffected immigrant? It's a completely ridiculous phrase to us, but one wholly in keeping with the fabricated spectacle of existential threat and heroic state response that's been playing out for the last decade.


The Bush Administration never clearly defined "weapon of mass destruction." Bush would say, "50 tons of mustard gas in a turkey farm" (my personal fave line from the run-up to Dubya's Excellent Adventure) and then in the next breath start talking about mushroom clouds. Apparently it meant something along the lines of "unconventional weaponry"; gas, biological and nuclear but not, say, cluster bombs or land mines (the Tsarkaev Bros bomb resembling a crude version of the American spider bombs used in Vietnam). This use of the term to mean IED makes some sense, and if anything serves to discredit the neocon usage (abusage) even further, if that's possible.

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Zooheekock
> 
> Would you describe similar items used by soldiers as 'weapons of mass destruction'? It seems unlikely that when Private Jenkins throws a grenade over the wall of an Afghan compound, he's using a WMD so by what magical power is it transformed when it's in the hands of a disaffected immigrant? It's a completely ridiculous phrase to us, but one wholly in keeping with the fabricated spectacle of existential threat and heroic state response that's been playing out for the last decade.
> 
> 
> When it's planted in a crowd of innocent spectators of a sporting event it's a totally different issue. And minimizing the event by brushing it off as an over-reaction by the yanks just shows an utter lack of humanity and empathy for the victims.


Nonsense. So if people don't buy into the hyperbole they're not sympathetic to the victims?
That is typical American sensationalism and emotionalism.

----------


## Zooheekock

> waiting him out until he was ready to submit was the most prudent idea.


I read that they made the boat 'look like Swiss cheese'. That doesn't really sound like my idea of 'waiting him out'.

----------


## Zooheekock

> Originally Posted by Zooheekock
> 
> 
> ^^ Would you describe similar items used by soldiers as 'weapons of mass destruction'? It seems unlikely that when Private Jenkins throws a grenade over the wall of an Afghan compound, he's using a WMD so by what magical power is it transformed when it's in the hands of a disaffected immigrant? It's a completely ridiculous phrase to us, but one wholly in keeping with the fabricated spectacle of existential threat and heroic state response that's been playing out for the last decade.
> 
> 
> The Bush Administration never clearly defined "weapon of mass destruction." Bush would say, "50 tons of mustard gas in a turkey farm" (my personal fave line from the run-up to Dubya's Excellent Adventure) and then in the next breath start talking about mushroom clouds. Apparently it meant something along the lines of "unconventional weaponry"; gas, biological and nuclear but not, say, cluster bombs or land mines (the Tsarkaev Bros bomb resembling a crude version of the American spider bombs used in Vietnam). This use of the term to mean IED makes some sense, and if anything serves to discredit the neocon usage (abusage) even further, if that's possible.


I didn't know turkey farms were so dangerous.

It's an expression that's so tied up with the venal stupidity of the neo-cons that it will be decades - if ever - before it can serve a useful purpose (useful for non-bastards, that is). But I find it hard to believe that the political mileage which is gained from charging this guy with WMD crimes (not a phrase which usually conjures up images of pressure cookers) is just an unforeseen side-effect. It's the same with the 'enemy combatant' bullshit, which although now retracted will be firmly and permanently lodged in the minds of the less intelligent members of the community.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Perhaps worth a reminder that the 66 year old boat owner found the boy curled up in an evidently torpid state and withdrew quickly. Any chance of apprehending him while in this vulnerable condition was presumably lost when the cacophony of 350 plus pumped up, overweight, armed to the teeth, soldiers of law enforcement arriving in their battle wagons and helicopters , roused him from his torpor.

Stallone has a lot to answer for. Or should that be Bruce Willis, or John Wayne, or .....?

----------


## The Big Fella

> waiting him out until he was ready to submit was the most prudent idea.
> 			
> 		
> 
> I read that they made the boat 'look like Swiss cheese'. That doesn't really sound like my idea of 'waiting him out'.


Police marksmen loosed off over twenty rounds at the suspect and tossed several flash bangs and managed to hit him twice was the report I read 
How can " Weapons of mass destruction " mean one thing in Iraq or N Korea and a totally different thing in the USA ?

----------


## Humbert

> How can " Weapons of mass destruction " mean one thing in Iraq or N Korea and a totally different thing in the USA ?   
> 				__________________


If you have a legal description of 'weapon of mass destruction'? I would love to see it. I doubt that the feds will have any trouble making their case when they show the horrific injuries caused by these bombs.

----------


## robuzo

Here's some background on the usage of "WMD" from an article preceding the Boston bombing: Let&#039;s All Stop Saying &#039;Weapons of Mass Destruction&#039; Forever | Danger Room | Wired.com
Technically, Eric Harroun, a U.S. Army veteran who joined the rebellion in Syria, has only been charged with using a “destructive device.” (More on him in a second.) But U.S. law isn’t particularly diligent about differentiating dangerous weapons from apocalyptic ones. The affidavit of FBI agent Paul Higginbotham undergirding Harroun’s recent arrest and charge sums it up like this: “There is probable cause to believe that, in or about January 2013 to March 2013, Eric Harroun conspired to use a weapon of mass destruction, i.e. a Rocket Propelled Grenade, outside of the United States, in violation of 18 U.S.C. 2332a(b).”

Harroun will have his day in court to contest the facts surrounding his case. But federal law has established the absurdity that a rocket-propelled grenade is a weapon of mass destruction. If you follow the rabbit hole of the statute referenced in Higginbotham’s affidavit, any citizen who uses “a weapon of mass destruction outside of the United States shall be imprisoned for any term of years or for life.” The statutory definition of “weapon of mass destruction” refers to “any destructive device as defined in section 921 of this title,” which in turn includes: a “rocket having a propellant charge of more than four ounces.”

----------


## robuzo

> Originally Posted by The Big Fella
> 
> How can " Weapons of mass destruction " mean one thing in Iraq or N Korea and a totally different thing in the USA ?   
> 				__________________
> 
> 
> If you have a legal description of 'weapon of mass destruction'? I would love to see it. I doubt that the feds will have any trouble making their case when they show the horrific injuries caused by these bombs.


18 USC § 2332a - Use of weapons of mass destruction | Title 18 - Crimes and Criminal Procedure | U.S. Code | LII / Legal Information Institute
(2) the term “weapon of mass destruction” means—
(A) any destructive device as defined in section 921 of this title;
(B) any weapon that is designed or intended to cause death or serious bodily injury through the release, dissemination, or impact of toxic or poisonous chemicals, or their precursors;
(C) any weapon involving a biological agent, toxin, or vector (as those terms are defined in section 178 of this title); or
(D) any weapon that is designed to release radiation or radioactivity at a level dangerous to human life; and
(3) the term “property” includes all real and personal property.

921:
(4) The term “destructive device” means—
(A) any explosive, incendiary, or poison gas—
(i) bomb,
(ii) grenade,
(iii) rocket having a propellant charge of more than four ounces,
(iv) missile having an explosive or incendiary charge of more than one-quarter ounce,
(v) mine, or
(vi) device similar to any of the devices described in the preceding clauses;

----------


## Humbert

> Nonsense. So if people don't buy into the hyperbole they're not sympathetic to the victims?
> That is typical American sensationalism and emotionalism.


How so? You have trivialized the events and now you are trying to hide behind a blanket of stereotyping and fallacy.

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Humbert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by The Big Fella
> ...


So what does section 921 say?

----------


## Zooheekock

> “rocket having a propellant charge of more than four ounces.”


Really? Four ounces? How big is a decent sized firework? It can't be much less that that. The whole thing is just absurd.




> the Defense Department’s definition of the term has long been problematic. For years, its official definition included “high explosives,” to make it consistent with the federal statute that Harroun ran up against. But “most military weaponry relies on high explosive charges,” Carus writes, “meaning that even the mortars and grenades used by infantrymen might qualify as WMD.”


So Private Jenkins _was_ once - though is no longer - guilty of using a WMD.

----------


## robuzo

This article from yesterday by the same author is more splainatory, and the author agrees that the term has been rendered absurd (another Bushco coup):
Here&#039;s Why Tsarnaev Was Charged With Using a &#039;Weapon of Mass Destruction&#039; | Danger Room | Wired.com
Dzhokhar Tsarnaev, the surviving suspect in the Boston Marathon bombing, was charged today with using a weapon of mass destruction. It’s yet another circumstance where the legal and colloquial definitions of “weapon of mass destruction” are at odds.

The actual bomb Tsarnaev allegedly constructed and detonated is pretty much the opposite of what people think about when they think “weapon of mass destruction,” a vague term that usually means a weapon carrying an unconventional payload, like a nuclear, chemical or biological yield. The FBI affiant, Special Agent Daniel Genck, confirms the bombs used pressure cookers for their hulls — “of the same brand” — packed with “low grade explosive” containing BBs and nails and a “green hobby fuse.”

Bashar Assad’s chemical arsenal this ain’t. But, as Danger Room explained after U.S. citizen and anti-Assad fighter Eric Harroun, faced similar charges, “weapon of mass destruction” is a very broad category under federal law. Grenades, mines, missiles and rockets all apply. So do homemade bombs of the sort Tsarnaev allegedly constructed. About all that doesn’t apply are firearms and pyrotechnics gear. No one ever said the law had to coincide with military terminology.

We’ve argued all this helps speak to the definitional absurdity surrounding “weapons of mass destruction,” and indicates the infamous term ought to be retired, replaced instead by the specifics of what an explosive actually is or does. None of that bears on Tsarnaev’s case.

But Genck’s affidavit shows that the type of bomb that killed three and wounded approximately 180 at the Boston Marathon April 15 also helped build the government’s case against Tsarnaev. The explosive devices used at the scene of Friday morning’s wild Watertown battle between the brothers and police aligned with the composition of those used at the Marathon, down to the “green-colored hobby fuse.” And while the accused bomber was in the hospital yesterday, the FBI searched his University of Massachusetts-Dartmouth dormitory, the affidavit states, and found “a large pyrotechnic, a black jacket and a white hat” similar to the kind Suspect Two wore on the surveillance footage of the Marathon that agents watched.

Tsarnaev is innocent until proven guilty in a court of law. There appears to be no similar redress scheduled for the way in which the law contorts a common-sense meaning of an already vague term about some of the world’s deadliest weapons.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Well, there we have it. American forces habitually use WMD. It must be OK then.

And folk get their knickers in a twist over Iranians. I suppose that explains why no sanction was applied to their puppet state, Jsrael, when they dropped cluster bombs in South Lebanon towns and villages.

Frankly, US of A frightens me to death. Their logic is beyond reason.

----------


## Rainfall

> Originally Posted by Zooheekock
> 
> 
> ^^ Would you describe similar items used by soldiers as 'weapons of mass destruction'? It seems unlikely that when Private Jenkins throws a grenade over the wall of an Afghan compound, he's using a WMD so by what magical power is it transformed when it's in the hands of a disaffected immigrant? It's a completely ridiculous phrase to us, but one wholly in keeping with the fabricated spectacle of existential threat and heroic state response that's been playing out for the last decade.
> 
> 
> The Bush Administration never clearly defined "weapon of mass destruction." Bush would say, "50 tons of mustard gas in a turkey farm" (my personal fave line from the run-up to Dubya's Excellent Adventure) and then in the next breath start talking about mushroom clouds. Apparently it meant something along the lines of "unconventional weaponry"; gas, biological and nuclear but not, say, cluster bombs or land mines (the Tsarkaev Bros bomb resembling a crude version of the American spider bombs used in Vietnam). This use of the term to mean IED makes some sense, and if anything serves to discredit the neocon usage (abusage) even further, if that's possible.


Actually, America defines WMD as NBC. Nuclear, biological, chemical.

----------


## hazz

> Originally Posted by Koojo
> 
> The yanks do love their hyperbole don't they 'weapons of mass destruction' indeed.
> 
> 
> What do you call 3 dead and over hundred injured many losing limbs and serious injuries inflicted by flying nails and ball bearings slicing through flesh? A minor incident? Wanker.


As terrorism goes; yes it is a relatively minor incident and the chaps that carried it out were criminals nothing more nothing less. The absurd description of WMD for  nail bomb, making him out to be a enemy combatant... is simply bigging him up, giving him want he wants, and infact helping his cause. He is a criminal who planted a bomb, that is all. no different to the kkk blowing up the odd church. he should be treated as such, tried and sentenced for the pathetic creature he is.

Saying that overcharging the chap is a fairly normal technique in the US. people unrinating in public in the middle of the night being put on megen's list because they would not give into the judicial blackmail and plead guilty, children being charged as adults, not because they are advanced for their years... but simply because they carried out a serious crime and the american public are baying for their blood.

If you feel that there is a lack of sympathy on this thread, you are probably right. Whilst we all have a great deal of sympathy for the victims of this crime, we do lack sympathy for the US as a nation. 
Quite simply for over 50 years your country has been a net exporter and financer of terrorism and we in the UK are one of those nations that has been a victim of it... so there will be a sence that you are reaping what you have been sowing for somany decades. 
Terrorist groups backed and financed by US citizens have repeatedly caused outrages worse than whats just happened in boston. 
Tell me how would the American people feel if the UK had sent teams and aircraft to  neighbouring countries and routinely blew up cars and houses we believed contained members of noraid? killing the odd american bystander  and family? Personally I believe if we had done this, your nation would have gone nuts, the US would have been at war with us and noraid funding would have gone though the roof. 
Yet your nation has no issues in doing this to other nations under similar circumstances; and you appear shocked and outraged when people choose to fight back and take revenge in this way?

This is a classic example of refusing to learn from history and being condemned to repeat it. In europe we have been suffering thi kind of terrorism for a century. Much of it has been a reaction to a historical political arrogance by out governments and an unchecked expoitation of the poor and vulnerable by our ruling elite. Activities that the US has taken up since it replaced Europe as the worlds political super power. You chaps need to learn the lessen we learnt the hard way.... or you can join us in learning it that way too.

----------


## koman

Wonder how many pages are now going to be devoted to arguments and flaming over the wording of one charge;  or how many bullet holes were in the boat; or how long the cops should have waited before firing; or why every move was not captured in 3D and made available to TD immediately, so proper analysis could be performed by the real experts. 

What does it matter if they call the fucking explosive devises WMD's or IED's or improperly manufactured fireworks?    They were clearly made to kill and injure, and planted in a crowd of people; very deliberately, where they did explode as planned, killing and injuring people, as planned. 

   The "boys" were fingered by analysis of hours of video footage,  and made a run for it.   They shot and killed cop at MIT  Then they shot at some more cops and threw more WMD/IED/Fireworks at them...three of which exploded.  They were armed and opened fire on the cops.  When big brother ran out of ammo, he was  taken down by a cop but died later from gunshot wounds and being run over by little brother escaping in the SUV that they had hi-jacked. (That is what is alleged to have happened and there is no good reason to doubt this version of events.  At least not yet)

In total, four people died.  About 170 more are injured, many seriously.   We KNOW there were many more people killed in other incidents in other places, but this thread is about THIS incident.....not Iraq, not Pakistan or anywhere else.    This is a big news story simply because of the event where it happened; the symbolism involved; the ensuing urban manhunt,  and the fact that so much of it was captured on live TV etc.  

The most simple fact of all, and one that gets lost in all the hyper-venting,  is that cold blooded murder was committed.  You can call it terrorism, or anything else you like.  You can blame Islam, US foreign policy, or the outrageous price of Pizza ......it's still cold blooded murder....but;  at least on the surface,  with the additional elements of the ongoing campaign by  Islamic fanatics to attack infidels and expand their reach and influence.  Again, there is no absolute certainty to this, but everything points in that direction.

What does it matter if you don't like the American style of doing things.....or the semantics....or people chanting USA USA in the street....or banner waving... none of it is in any way really important in the overall scheme of things....is it? 

  NO it's not....just a lot of petty sniping and nit-picking based on a lot of sometimes sloppy media reports, ignorance posing as knowledge, and an extraordinary supply of prejudice.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Just about covers it.......

----------


## Norton

> What does it matter if they call the fucking  explosive devises WMD's or IED's or improperly manufactured fireworks?


Matters to the defense.




> accusing the boy of committing offences of " mass destruction ", a federal crime, he will face the death penalty.

----------


## hazz

bloodlust and revenge

----------


## Zooheekock

> What does it matter if they call the fucking explosive devises WMD's or IED's or improperly manufactured fireworks?


Because, as anyone in possession of more than half a brain knows, the way events are framed (through, for example, the dominant narrative under which they are described) governs the way they are understood. If these two are a pair of losers who used a pressure cooker to kill three people, they are clutzes and there is (perhaps) little to fear. If they are enemy combatants and they used WMD, there is (perhaps) something like a state of war existing and the state can (perhaps) reasonably use this fact to curtail various rights (as it has done in America and elsewhere over the past decade). 

Of course, maybe there's no overwhelmingly compelling reason why this would be interesting to you but if it's not, it's a bit strange to make two dozen posts on the thread.

----------


## taxexile

Spot on post by hazz.

----------


## piwanoi

> bloodlust and revenge


 I would have thought it was Justice , the accused will have his day in Court, with a top line Defense lawyer in attendance on his behalf. :Smile:

----------


## Rainfall

> Well, there we have it. American forces habitually use WMD. It must be OK then.
> 
> And folk get their knickers in a twist over Iranians. I suppose that explains why no sanction was applied to their puppet state, Jsrael, when they dropped cluster bombs in South Lebanon towns and villages.
> 
> Frankly, US of A frightens me to death. Their logic is beyond reason.


Nazi logic. People are so susceptible to it. And they say Kim Yong Un's rhetorik is hyperbole. We witnessed the event in Boston, and observe how history is being falsified right in front of our eyes. When the attention shift's back to NK, we have to question the propaganda against it.

----------


## socal

> Some here seem to miss the point in that by accusing the boy of committing offences of " mass destruction ", a federal crime, he will face the death penalty. Thus, if found guilty, they can kill him. If the charges solely arose out of offences limited to murder etc then his prosecution would be by the state of Massachusetts and they don't have the death penalty.
> 
> The notion that their homemade bombs constituted weapons of mass destruction, as envisaged by those who coined the term, is plainly ludicrous and yet more evidence of the American propensity for grotesque exaggeration, foolish hyperbole and disproportionate thinking that pervades their society generally and law enforcement in particular.
> 
> Still, what else would one expect from the team that professed a desire to take the boy alive but then proceeded to blast away during a further 2 hours siege when he lay exhausted, seriously wounded and slowly bleeding to death.
> 
> They really are inept.


So unless they both carried the firepower of Tiny Tim, its no big deal ? The intent was there. Just because the firepower wasn't doesn't matter.

----------


## hazz

> Originally Posted by hazz
> 
> 
> bloodlust and revenge
> 
> 
>  I would have thought it was Justice



A common misconception. There is little justice in revenge or bloodlust; both are dangerous emotions as powerful and addictive as hard drugs; societies that fail to check these emotions tend to be very fucked up.

Justice is about punishment and restitution..... and yes there is a massive difference between punishment and revenge.... though many fail to see the important distinction

----------


## bsnub

I love how all the tin foil hats and America haters have come out and made some ridiculous statements that at this point are baseless and completely unfounded. 

1)Claims that over 200 rounds where fired - this is false right now there is only evidence that 30 rounds where discharged. 

2) A claim was made that the suspect was shot twice this is as yet unconfirmed.

3)A claim was made that the swat team somehow bungled the operation for not just moving right in and grabbing the suspect. - this is an absurdly ignorant statement to make. There are so many variables to take into account in a situation like this. These were capable bomb makers and the suspect could have had the boat booby trapped and also could have been wearing a bomb belt. You don't EVER just walk into something like that. Its clear the poster making these comments was never in the Armed Forces or police.

4)Also these are only preliminary charges filed by a prosecutor. The suspect will next have to face a grand jury and the charges my change at that point. 

Once again stupid speculation by people who are already confirmed anti Americans playing armchair quarterback but know fcuk all about what they are talking about.

----------


## robuzo

> What does it matter if they call the fucking explosive devises WMD's or IED's or improperly manufactured fireworks?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Because, as anyone in possession of more than half a brain knows, the way events are framed (through, for example, the dominant narrative under which they are described) governs the way they are understood. If these two are a pair of losers who used a pressure cooker to kill three people, they are clutzes and there is (perhaps) little to fear. If they are enemy combatants and they used WMD, there is (perhaps) something like a state of war existing and the state can (perhaps) reasonably use this fact to curtail various rights (as it has done in America and elsewhere over the past decade).


The "enemy combatant" designation is much more serious than the "WMD or not" question. Empathy for the victims is important, but so is resisting national security theater (not to mention the media circus/spectacle, although resistance to that appears to be futile). Absent any connection to an international group or cell within the US- and it looks like this was amateur hour, or as a Russian analyst put it, possibly a stupid attempt to impress someone in Chechnya/Dagestan (as he put it, blame the Internet)- there is no reason to designate a US citizen an enemy combatant, no matter how fearful Lindsey "Huckleberry" Graham and the rest of the so-called conservatives wish everyone would be. It's refreshing that the DOJ has resisted the "enemy combatant" designation. Under a Romney administration we might have seen a different outcome.

----------


## robuzo

Just found this, maybe some of you will also find it interesting:
http://resources.news.com.au/files/2...transcript.pdf
THE COURT: Again I note that the defendant has nodded affirmatively. As I said earlier, you have the right to retain counsel,to be represented by counsel, and to have the assistance of counsel at every critical stage of these proceedings. You have the right to an attorney at this initial appearance, during any questioning, at any lineup, and at all proceedings in court. You also have the right to have this court assign counsel if you cannot afford counsel or if you cannot obtain counsel. Can you afford a lawyer?
THE DEFENDANT: No.
THE COURT: Let the record reflect that I believe the defendant has said, No.
---
Sounds like it's all aboveboard, so far. The defendant is reportedly cooperative.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by robuzo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Zooheekock
> ...


Then someone needs to tell Boston:




> Tsarnaev was charged with using *a weapon of mass destruction* and with malicious destruction of property resulting in death.

----------


## koman

> I love how all the tin foil hats and America haters have come out and made some ridiculous statements that at this point are baseless and completely unfounded. 
> 
> 1)Claims that over 200 rounds where fired - this is false right now there is only evidence that 30 rounds where discharged. 
> 
> 2) A claim was made that the suspect was shot twice this is as yet unconfirmed.
> 
> 3)A claim was made that the swat team somehow bungled the operation for not just moving right in and grabbing the suspect. - this is an absurdly ignorant statement to make. There are so many variables to take into account in a situation like this. These were capable bomb makers and the suspect could have had the boat booby trapped and also could have been wearing a bomb belt. You don't EVER just walk into something like that. Its clear the poster making these comments was never in the Armed Forces or police.
> 
> 4)Also these are only preliminary charges filed by a prosecutor. The suspect will next have to face a grand jury and the charges my change at that point. 
> ...


Fuck me Bsub, there is hope for you yet..... :smiley laughing: 

Very well stated and right on the money.   Tried to green you but no go.
I owe you one.... :Smile: 

Of course any of the charges laid now can be withdrawn or changed before any trial begins.....and as I said earlier all this bullshit is based on hyped up "breaking news" reports,  TV talking heads speculating,  and most of all just a desperate urge to bitch about anything involving the US....with or without any confirmed information or facts.

----------


## pseudolus

He'll be in Gitmo within a week if any more details of it being an US government false flag mission comes out - That lad did nothing apart from being in the wrong place at the wrong time. For that they shot him in the throat and assassinated his brother.

----------


## bsnub

> Tried to green you but no go.


Tried to do the same for your post as well.





> I owe you one


You as well mate.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> 3)A claim was made that the swat team somehow bungled the operation for not just moving right in and grabbing the suspect. - this is an absurdly ignorant statement to make. There are so many variables to take into account in a situation like this. These were capable bomb makers and the suspect could have had the boat booby trapped and also could have been wearing a bomb belt. You don't EVER just walk into something like that. Its clear the poster making these comments was never in the Armed Forces or police.
> 
> .



The reference to 200 rounds was the estimate referenced by the chief of police in relation to the car jacking aftermath exchange of gunfire.

The 20 - 40 rounds and explosions were detailed by media reports as witnessed during the siege of the " boat ", not contradicted by the authorities.

The only supposition that the fugitive may have had " booby trapped " the boat or himself ( as you do after you escape, wounded and on foot running half a mile plus before clambering clandestinely into a makeshift shelter and collapsing into a huddled exhausted heap ) seems to have arisen out of the fevered imagination of a command structure trying to justify its bovine procedures.

A decent dog team with three chaps seized of a brain and some gumption could have nicked him without all that American bollox. Instead, they just blasted away flinging grenades like the overkill merchants they are. Those guys just can't help themselves.

350 armed police, two helicopters and they fart around for two hours to nick a 19 year old kid bleeding to death ?

All the way, USA!

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by koman
> 
> Tried to green you but no go.
> 
> 
> Tried to do the same for your post as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brokeback Mountain, for sure.

 :Smile:

----------


## Humbert

> A decent dog team with three chaps seized of a brain and some gumption could have nicked him without all that American bollox. Instead, they just blasted away flinging grenades like the overkill merchants they are


I think you watch too much TV. Add law enforcement to the laundry list of things you are an self-proclaimed expert at.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by bsnub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3)A claim was made that the swat team somehow bungled the operation for not just moving right in and grabbing the suspect. - this is an absurdly ignorant statement to make. There are so many variables to take into account in a situation like this. These were capable bomb makers and the suspect could have had the boat booby trapped and also could have been wearing a bomb belt. You don't EVER just walk into something like that. Its clear the poster making these comments was never in the Armed Forces or police.
> 
> .
> 
> ...


I think they wanted him alive. Mission accomplished.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## bsnub

^^^^ Keep it up armchair General! You look more and more like an idiot with every post.  :rofl: 

Your level of tactical understanding is on equal to that of an eight year old playing cowboys and Indians.  Let me guess you where always the indian?  :rofl: 


^^^ The only brokeback mountain action here is your and the other anti Americans circle jerks wanking each other off.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Tactical understanding?

I rather think that resolves to firepower as so vividly demonstrated by the Keystone cops. 

So American in its execution as is the inability to think in any other manner.

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by bsnub
> 
> 
> I love how all the tin foil hats and America haters have come out and made some ridiculous statements that at this point are baseless and completely unfounded. 
> 
> 1)Claims that over 200 rounds where fired - this is false right now there is only evidence that 30 rounds where discharged. 
> 
> 2) A claim was made that the suspect was shot twice this is as yet unconfirmed.
> 
> ...


 What it is Koman is that Several members, not only in this thread but others too,have plainly shown that their hatred of America could only be described as pathological:,so anything they write has to be viewed with, shall we say some suspicion ,I must say as Bsub noted some of their observations in this case could only be regarded as "journalistic fantasy land" ,IMHO its a long way yet from the trial and what  actually transpires in it, so in this I will wait and see as to just what happens ,and leave to all the experts with the Anti US crystal balls to give an expert diagnosis ,if you  notice I was one of the few in this thread who never said who I suspected of the crime, but consistently said that my mind was open.  :Smile:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

"Weapon of Mass Destruction" - FFS, no wonder the US is held up to ridicule.

----------


## piwanoi

> ^^^^ Keep it up armchair General! You look more and more like an idiot with every post. 
> 
> Your level of tactical understanding is on equal to that of an eight year old playing cowboys and Indians.  Let me guess you where always the indian? 
> 
> 
> ^^^ The only brokeback mountain action here is your and the other anti Americans circle jerks wanking each other off.


  Classic Counter punch! :smiley laughing:

----------


## Seekingasylum

It gets better and better.

Latest reports following a press conference with the Swat team who fearlessly apprehended the suspect state that in their bravery as they inched nearer to the boat " .......they didn't know if he was armed or had more bombs." 

So, it seems the media report and seemingly the police commentary that there was an  exchange of gunfire during the siege was in fact quite erroneous.

How they have the brass neck to puff themselves up is quite unfathomable.

The point is, a little old man 66 years old had earlier already discovered him in his boat lying down and in an inert state and fuck all happened to him.

Jesus wept.

" Yeah well, sir, it was kinda tough going but we're trained to do it and do our duty. I mean, shucks, there wern't no way of knowing he didn't have a nuclear device or one of them Sarin gas bombs. These college kids are real smart n'airthang but you just gotta go with it, man"

Har,har.

----------


## robuzo

^^^Davis, there are probably other examples of the military and civilian definitions being at variance  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Judging from the transcript of the first hearing it seems to me that the justice system is comporting itself rather well at this point. The young man had three Federal public defenders present, and is now in the custody of the Marshals Service. He isn't being whisked away to GITMO and treated abominably, unlike an awful lot of men who really were guilty simply of being in the wrong place at the wrong time.

By the way, the elder brother is considered a person of interest in a bizarre unsolved multiple homicide involving a pot dealer and one of his MMA buddies. Rachel Maddow Show

----------


## piwanoi

> "Weapon of Mass Destruction" - FFS, no wonder the US is held up to ridicule.


 So in quite a few months from now when the court proceedings start this will be one of the OFFICIAL Charges against the Kid eh, My my what amazing powers of clairvoyancey you have. :smiley laughing:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^I never said that. I said that playing the WMD card at this, or any other, point, is idiotic. If you disagree, fine, but don't put words in my mouth.

----------


## The Big Fella

It isn't anti American for people here to point out that the American Government is feeding you people a crock of shit yet again. As long as you take everything the police and the FBI tells you then you are a loyal patriotic citizen but if you happen to point out some of the many inaccuracies in their version you are a tinfoil hat wearing, anti American conspiracy theorist nutjob. I actually feel sorry for you all. 
When they passed the NDAA act it was game over for you lot.

----------


## piwanoi

^ So you are of the opinion that the FBI have disclosed every minute detail of the case so far and left nothing out ?

----------


## piwanoi

> ^I never said that. I said that playing the WMD card at this, or any other, point, is idiotic. If you disagree, fine, but don't put words in my mouth.


 The authorities can say anything they want at this very early stage. but the only thing which really matters is what the kid is actually charged with on the opening day of the hearing !

----------


## bsnub

Let make something very clear about myself. I question all authority especially that of my government. I hold the American press in the lowest regard. That said every time there is a fcuking terrorist attack doesn't mean that the US government is behind it FFS. Some of you lot on this forum are pure loons. 

If you want to read some of my past rants about government, big business or some of the mash ups I got into with Koman in the past feel free to check out the old Occupy wall street thread. 

Some of you should man up look in the mirror and realize that you need to wash the shit off your mouths. Its clear that you have been eating it.

----------


## Butterfly

> What it is Koman is that Several members, not only in this thread but others too,have plainly shown that their hatred of America could only be described as pathological:,so anything they write has to be viewed with, shall we say some suspicion ,I must say as Bsub noted some of their observations in this case could only be regarded as "journalistic fantasy land" ,IMHO its a long way yet from the trial and what actually transpires in it, so in this I will wait and see as to just what happens ,and leave to all the experts with the Anti US crystal balls to give an expert diagnosis ,if you notice I was one of the few in this thread who never said who I suspected of the crime, but consistently said that my mind was open.


American retard alert !!! : :smiley laughing:

----------


## Fluke

> ^^^Davis, there are probably other examples of the military and civilian definitions being at variance 
> 
> Judging from the transcript of the first hearing it seems to me that the justice system is comporting itself rather well at this point. The young man had three Federal public defenders present, and is now in the custody of the Marshals Service. He isn't being whisked away to GITMO and treated abominably, unlike an awful lot of men who really were guilty simply of being in the wrong place at the wrong time.


  Thats only what the FBI are telling you , hes not really in hospital, he was on a flight to Gitmo last week and he is currently being brainwashed into thinking that he did it , so when the case comes to Court, he will plead guilty , even though he didnt do it. 
   The authorities will then use that as an excuse to begin the clampdown and the real perpetrators of the bombing (The shadowy elite ) will walk away freely with mission accomplished
   (Sarcastic post BTW)

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by robuzo
> 
> 
> ^^^Davis, there are probably other examples of the military and civilian definitions being at variance 
> 
> Judging from the transcript of the first hearing it seems to me that the justice system is comporting itself rather well at this point. The young man had three Federal public defenders present, and is now in the custody of the Marshals Service. He isn't being whisked away to GITMO and treated abominably, unlike an awful lot of men who really were guilty simply of being in the wrong place at the wrong time.
> 
> 
>   Thats only what the FBI are telling you , hes not really in hospital, he was on a flight to Gitmo last week and he is currently being brainwashed into thinking that he did it , so when the case comes to Court, he will plead guilty , even though he didnt do it. 
> ...


 Good job you wrote the BTW cos quite a few would have fallen for it. and regarded it as the gospel  :Smile:

----------


## Humbert

> but if you happen to point out some of the many inaccuracies in their version you are a tinfoil hat wearing, anti American conspiracy theorist nutjob. I actually feel sorry for you all.


I feel sorry for all the babies going missing and being sacrificed by the dark forces in the government. Thanks for turning us all on to that whistle-blower.

----------


## koman

This whole thing came out of the White House.   Obama is tired of getting shit over the sluggish economy and drone strikes. He called in Joe Biden for a planning session.....

Joe we gota do something to divert attention from all this shit... I'm missin out on a lot of good golfing days.

Mr. President, I agree........hey,  why don't we get somebody to blow up the Boston Marathon.  That should keep everybodys mind of unemployment and drones for a while.

Yer kidding...Joe...are you fucking nuts... the Boston Marathon..?

 No Mr President....we can get the CIA, FBI, Boston Police, State Police, Watertown police, a few thousand journalists and TV crews....all in on the plot,  and choreograph the whole thing like a ballet.    The whole deal will be completely seamless. Nobody will suspect a thing.....and we can blame it all on that Muslim outfit...whaya call it again....Al kida or something...?

Ya think we can pull it off Joe, sounds like a lot of people to manage without any fuckups or leaks...  you know notbody can keep their mouth shut about anything in this country....

Yessir Mr President, If that Bush prick could pull of the World Trade Center deal with people like Cheney and Rumsfeld and a few Jews helping him,  we can sure as hell blow up an afternoon footrace in Boston..... lets do it.

OK Joe, go for it....but we never had this conversation,  right?   If this thing goes bad, I don't even know you......especially after that ridiculous shotgun bit you came out with a while back......fire a fucking shotgun from you balcony to scare away the bad guys.... and I put you in charge of gun control policy......there are days when I do despair.....

----------


## piwanoi

^ Like it, like it, Whens yer book comin out? :Smile:

----------


## The Big Fella

> Originally Posted by The Big Fella
> 
> but if you happen to point out some of the many inaccuracies in their version you are a tinfoil hat wearing, anti American conspiracy theorist nutjob. I actually feel sorry for you all.
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for all the babies going missing and being sacrificed by the dark forces in the government. Thanks for turning us all on to that whistle-blower.


Who the fuck mentioned anything about babies numbnuts ? i most certainly didn't ? certain ex FBI chiefs may have but then this FBI chief is a nutcase but the one telling you about the bombing suspects is top man ? 
Have a word with yourself mate !
tell me then why did the FBI post pictures of the suspects and ask for help in identifying them and to ignore all the others pictures of suspects  when they have had them under investigation for years ? 
 Another nutjob conspiracy then ? 
A people that would allow their own Government to pass legislation allowing for the indefinite detention of anyone accused of terrorist activities and where they do not need to be told why they are being held or given any access to legal advice are nothing more than sheeple !
Again not anti USA in the slightest as I think the UK Government is going the same way. That's why I left !
You believe what you like my friend. And if you think they will not remove more of your rights and even more of your freedoms you are delusional. Just wait and see !

----------


## leemo

If the FBI wanted to know exactly what happened they would log in to TD.

----------


## bsnub

> If the FBI wanted to know exactly what happened they would log in to TD.


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## hazz

In the same way you can be critical and dislike aspects of islam without being islamphobic.

One can also be critical and dislike aspects of america without 'hating' america.

And this is where you chaps calling us 'haters' join the muslims. Your accusations that we hate you have the same motivation that muslims have with their accusations of islamaphobia.
Its simply an ad hominem that you use to justify to yourself that the comments must be wrong, can be ignored and there's nothing wrong with what and how you do stuff. And you are simply suffering the same crippling denial that the islamic community are suffering from with the same coniquences to yourselves.





> "Weapon of Mass Destruction" - FFS, no wonder the US is held up to ridicule.


watch it davis they start labelling you as an american hater too, perhaps even un-American.

----------


## bsnub

> One can also be critical and dislike aspects of america without 'hating' america. And this is where you chaps calling us 'haters' join the muslims.


Ok. I don't find any of your posts to be in the "hater" category as far as I recall. It was manly a few others who do it serially. As a matter of fact I agree with many of your posts.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton
> 
> "Weapon of Mass Destruction" - FFS, no wonder the US is held up to ridicule.
> 
> 
> watch it davis they start labelling you as an american hater too, perhaps even un-American.


Stupidity should be recognized and pointed out as such. But to be safe.......USA USA USA!

----------


## pseudolus

He got his lines wrong.* "we can not be possitive but we are confident that these were the two ACTORS....(slams on the brakes)......these were the two individuals....*"

Come on people - its all a fit up.

----------


## koman

> He got his lines wrong.* "we can not be possitive but we are confident that these were the two ACTORS....(slams on the brakes)......these were the two individuals....*"
> 
> Come on people - its all a fit up.


It was a standard practice for the British Army (including the SAS) and RUC anti terrorist squad,  to refer to members of the Provisional IRA as "players"     What is your point?

----------


## The Big Fella

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He got his lines wrong.* "we can not be possitive but we are confident that these were the two ACTORS....(slams on the brakes)......these were the two individuals....*"
> ...


I would hazard a guess his point is that as this guy isn't a member of the SAS, or RUC but an American and as " Player " and actor are totally different he might just mean the guy made a Freudian slip ? 
There is plenty on youtube pertaining to actors being on scene. 
Doesn't anyone else find the fact they were yet again holding an exercise in just what happened when the attack took place the same as on many other occasions a little odd ?
Surely just down to coincidence and nothing more as the powers that be will now doubt tell you all !

----------


## Humbert

> tell me then why did the FBI post pictures of the suspects and ask for help in identifying them and to ignore all the others pictures of suspects  when they have had them under investigation for years ?


Maybe it was hunch. Maybe it was profiling. Maybe it was good analysis of suspicious behavior by individuals in the crowd. I don't really give a flying fuk why they didn't concentrate on somebody in a dusty file. I do think it's pretty strange to be second guessing the tactics of the FBI instead of condemning the cold blooded monsters who were able to place a pressure cooker full of shrapel next to a child and then calmly walk away and detonate it by mobile phone.

----------


## Fluke

> It gets better and better.
> 
> Latest reports following a press conference with the Swat team who fearlessly apprehended the suspect state that in their bravery as they inched nearer to the boat " .......they didn't know if he was armed or had more bombs." 
> 
> So, it seems the media report and seemingly the police commentary that there was an  exchange of gunfire during the siege was in fact quite erroneous.
> 
> How they have the brass neck to puff themselves up is quite unfathomable.
> 
> The point is, a little old man 66 years old had earlier already discovered him in his boat lying down and in an inert state and fuck all happened to him.
> ...


  Didnt the 66 year old man find blood on the boat and then called the Police?
So the old man didnt actually find him, just found traces of blood and alerted the Police . Even if the old man did find him and didnt get shot by him, that doesnt mean that any Policeman who went to find hinm wouldnt also get shot .
   Also you use an exaggeration when mentioning Nuclear bombs and Sarin gas , no one thought that he had those weapons . He was known to be carrying guns and guns can kill numerous people within seconds , so the Police had to approach him with caution .

----------


## pseudolus

Why did the FBI release a edited film showing the lads walking along claiming it was CCTV footage when in reality it was a series of photos speeded up and edited with things removed? 

Oh.....players? SAS? puuuurrrlllllleeeeease how desperate are you to believe all the bullshit coming from the US Authorities on this cover up. 

There is an avalanche of raw un-edited footage showing these two lads are innocent - not on the mainstream news of course.... go and find it - enlighten yourself. Saps.

----------


## Fluke

> tell me then why did the FBI post pictures of the suspects and ask for help in identifying them and to ignore all the others pictures of suspects  when they have had them under investigation for years ? 
>  Another nutjob conspiracy then ? 
>   !


  Perhaps the FBI were asking people to locate the Men , rather than to identify them.
  Not "Who are these man". but "Where are these men"

----------


## hazz

^^You do realise that many CCTV systems, particularly the digital ones are stop frame. As in the system will capture 30 frames per second and you can choose any combintation of frame rates as long as the total for all the channels does not exceed 30 frames per second.

and on these systems its not unusual to capture at rates of 1 frame every 1-4 seconds as thats all you need and it cuts down on the storage requirements

I assume  :Smile:  that you hve done your due dilligence and verified that this is not the case with the bios footage of which you speak

----------


## Fluke

> Why did the FBI release a edited film showing the lads walking along claiming it was CCTV footage when in reality it was a series of photos speeded up and edited with things removed? 
> 
> Oh.....players? SAS? puuuurrrlllllleeeeease how desperate are you to believe all the bullshit coming from the US Authorities on this cover up. 
> 
> There is an avalanche of raw un-edited footage showing these two lads are innocent - not on the mainstream news of course.... go and find it - enlighten yourself. Saps.


  Can you post it on here or provide some links to footage that proves these terrori........I mean, lads are innocent ?

----------


## Fluke

[quote=The Big Fella;2428319][quote=koman;2428304]


> Doesn't anyone else find the fact they were yet again holding an exercise in just what happened when the attack took place the same as on many other occasions a little odd ?
> Surely just down to coincidence and nothing more as the powers that be will now doubt tell you all !


  You have any links to this?
All I could find on the "drill" were people saying that there was sniffer dogs at the start and finish line and thats hardly a drill .
  A drill is when the services practice for a certain event , simply having sniffer dogs looking for explosives doesnt constitute a drill

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> I watched it all live whilst in The US. I fail to see how the fact there is noi arial film of the murder of the campus police man and subsequent battle proves the nut job version. How was the media to know it wa s happening? it all happened so fast. If there had been film the tin foil brigade would be saying that they had been tipped off by the authorities. They just fit the facts to suit their latest bizarre theory.......


Oh it all happened so fast did it? Why are they able to react so fast when some minor thug steals a car and leads a car chase, yet when this major event happens they aren't swarming all over the air? It ain't a nut job version - it's perfectly legitimate questions. Questions that haven't been answered - yet again. Stick yer tin foil hat..

----------


## Fluke

*Boston Marathon Bombing Happened On Same Day As Controlled Explosion Drill By Boston Bomb Squad .*



  I just read this on one of the info war type websites .
I had to take a look . It was quite a coincidence that the Boston bomb squad had a controlled bomb drill on the very same day that a bomb went off .
 Could there be a logical explanation?
I investigated..............and it turned out that the controlled explosion by the Boston bomb squad happened eight minutes AFTER the main Boston bombs went off .
  So its quite probable that in the chaos after the bombings the Police found some unattended bags and decided to destroy them .
   It ust goes to show how people like infowars can manipulate stories to make people believe in conspiracies .
  "Boston Police carry out controlled explosions after the bombing"
   *Boston Police carry out controlled explosion drill on the day of the bombings*

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Bobcock
> 
> 
> I watched it all live whilst in The US. I fail to see how the fact there is noi arial film of the murder of the campus police man and subsequent battle proves the nut job version. How was the media to know it wa s happening? it all happened so fast. If there had been film the tin foil brigade would be saying that they had been tipped off by the authorities. They just fit the facts to suit their latest bizarre theory.......
> 
> 
> Oh it all happened so fast did it? Why are they able to react so fast when some minor thug steals a car and leads a car chase, yet when this major event happens they aren't swarming all over the air? It ain't a nut job version - it's perfectly legitimate questions. Questions that haven't been answered - yet again. Stick yer tin foil hat..


  Cars are equipped with Global Satellite positioning and can easily be located

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by The Big Fella
> 
> tell me then why did the FBI post pictures of the suspects and ask for help in identifying them and to ignore all the others pictures of suspects  when they have had them under investigation for years ?
> 
> 
> Maybe it was hunch. Maybe it was profiling. Maybe it was good analysis of suspicious behavior by individuals in the crowd. I don't really give a flying fuk why they didn't concentrate on somebody in a dusty file. I do think it's pretty strange to be second guessing the tactics of the FBI instead of condemning the cold blooded monsters who were able to place a pressure cooker full of shrapel next to a child and then calmly walk away and detonate it by mobile phone.


 As stated previously many have a pathological  hatred of America , and innocent lives are not taken into account if they can somehow attribute blame on those they hate the most, its that fucking simple, cos according to them the whole worlds problems are down to America  :smiley laughing:

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> 
> It gets better and better.
> 
> Latest reports following a press conference with the Swat team who fearlessly apprehended the suspect state that in their bravery as they inched nearer to the boat " .......they didn't know if he was armed or had more bombs." 
> 
> So, it seems the media report and seemingly the police commentary that there was an  exchange of gunfire during the siege was in fact quite erroneous.
> 
> ...


 Quite correct all the old guy saw was blood on his boat and knowing what was going on phoned the law, of course the real truth has now as usual been hi jacked by the anti American members to represent some thing entirely different. :smiley laughing:

----------


## pseudolus

> *Boston Marathon Bombing Happened On Same Day As Controlled Explosion Drill By Boston Bomb Squad .*
> 
> 
> 
>   I just read this on one of the info war type websites .
> I had to take a look . It was quite a coincidence that the Boston bomb squad had a controlled bomb drill on the very same day that a bomb went off .
>  Could there be a logical explanation?
> I investigated..............and it turned out that the controlled explosion by the Boston bomb squad happened eight minutes AFTER the main Boston bombs went off .
>   So its quite probable that in the chaos after the bombings the Police found some unattended bags and decided to destroy them .
> ...


Do you not think that maybe if they were destroying other bombs,,,,,they would say that they had? They don't just blow up unattended bags, dimwit..... and they officials said they were running a drill. Just as on the 9/11 they were running a drill of hijacked planes in New York being flown into buildings...another coincidence. 

How is the weather there in Kansas, Dorothy?

----------


## misskit

NBC is reporting Dzhokhar has told investigators he and his brother acted alone, that his brother got the instructions for the bombs from the Internet.

NBC: Boston Bombing Suspect Says Brothers Weren't In Touch With Overseas Terrorist Groups

----------


## pseudolus

^ told by writing on a piece of paper, being that he is unable to talk after having his throat shot out after he gave up? 

LOL.

----------


## beazalbob69

> of course the real truth has now as usual been hi jacked by the anti American members to represent some thing entirely different.


Can I ask you how you are privy to "the real truth" as you put it? Are you working with the authorities on this case? Perhaps you were there? If it isn't something along those lines then you have no idea what the real truth is and neither does anybody else on this thread. 

None of us will ever know "the real truth". We will know the mainstream media "truth" we will know the official government "truth" and we will also know the conspiracy theory "truth" unfortunately none of these "truths" are "the real truth".

----------


## pseudolus

Misskit - perhaps rather than sending a Red you will show me how he actually SPOKE then and confessed? After all, he had his throat shot out...Sorry that you are still obsessed with Brand Obama and believe he is Jesus, but alas, they are all full of shit and he is just as bad as Baby Bush. Murdering Scum, and if you think they are not, go and ask the drone victims. The US leaders wouldn't think twice about killing a few people to get the a few laws introduced..... this was set up for revoking the 2nd amendment more or less, but then switched to ensure CISPA gets pushed through. Don't be a fool - realise what is happening.

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> 
> Why did the FBI release a edited film showing the lads walking along claiming it was CCTV footage when in reality it was a series of photos speeded up and edited with things removed? 
> 
> Oh.....players? SAS? puuuurrrlllllleeeeease how desperate are you to believe all the bullshit coming from the US Authorities on this cover up. 
> 
> There is an avalanche of raw un-edited footage showing these two lads are innocent - not on the mainstream news of course.... go and find it - enlighten yourself. Saps.
> 
> ...


 From Pseudo? not a hope cos he reckons that the missing persons record in America is Irrefutable evidence that can only mean one thing ,and that is 40.000 people a year are the victims of ritual sacrifice in New York City, Suspected Islamic murderers are innocent before the evidence is even heard in Court , and the American Govt is guilty (of anything),Is this guy for real or what I ask myself :smiley laughing:

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by pseudolus
> ...


You are a dimwit Peanutanoi. I said that no one would notice or realise 4000 people were murdered when 2000 disappear every day in the USA. 

I missed that Fluke. No point me posting anything because unless it comes from NBC or CNN, you won't believe it. Keep that head buried in the sand mate.

----------


## misskit

> Misskit - perhaps rather than sending a Red you will show me how he actually SPOKE then and confessed?


Call whine-1-1 for a waaaambulance. 

Read the link. He told them in writing.




> Sorry that you are still obsessed with Brand Obama and believe he is Jesus, but alas, they are all full of shit and he is just as bad as Baby Bush. Murdering Scum, and if you think they are not, go and ask the drone victims. The US leaders wouldn't think twice about killing a few people to get the a few laws introduced..... this was set up for revoking the 2nd amendment more or less, but then switched to ensure CISPA gets pushed through. Don't be a fool - realise what is happening.


What this got to do with the OP?

Have you any proof of what you are stating?

----------


## pseudolus

> What this got to do with the OP?


Quite a lot considering this poor lad did not do it, and then had his voice box shot out, a a false confession written for him just prior to him being sent to GITMO to be raped and abused over there.

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by piwanoi
> 
> of course the real truth has now as usual been hi jacked by the anti American members to represent some thing entirely different.
> 
> 
> Can I ask you how you are privy to "the real truth" as you put it? Are you working with the authorities on this case? Perhaps you were there? If it isn't something along those lines then you have no idea what the real truth is and neither does anybody else on this thread. 
> 
> None of us will ever know "the real truth". We will know the mainstream media "truth" we will know the official government "truth" and we will also know the conspiracy theory "truth" unfortunately none of these "truths" are "the real truth".


 Quite correct I am not privy to the real truth of this case as yet. and neither is any one else although one would not think so with all the idiotic accusations and conspiracies Put forward by certain members.Psuedo's words below this one (800)being a classic example  :rofl:

----------


## piwanoi

:Trolling: 


> Originally Posted by misskit
> 
> 
> 
> What this got to do with the OP?
> 
> 
> Quite a lot considering this poor lad did not do it, and then had his voice box shot out, a a false confession written for him just prior to him being sent to GITMO to be raped and abused over there.


 Had his voice box shot out eh  :rofl:  :Trolling:

----------


## misskit

> Originally Posted by misskit
> 
> 
> 
> What this got to do with the OP?
> 
> 
> Quite a lot considering this poor lad did not do it, and then had his voice box shot out, a a false confession written for him just prior to him being sent to GITMO to be raped and abused over there.


Who says? YOU? You think we should believe YOU? Just because YOU say it's true?

Give us some back up for your baloney.

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by misskit
> ...




BOSTON  A U.S. senator says the hospitalized suspect in the Boston Marathon bombing was shot in the throat, raising questions about his ability to speak to investigators.

Senate Intelligence Committee member Sen. Dan Coats of Indiana told ABC's "This Week" that there are questions over whether Dzhokhar Tsarnaev (joh-KHAR' tsahr-NEYE'-ehv) will be able to talk again.

Coats said that doesn't mean the 19-year-old can't communicate, but he's "in a condition where we can't get any information from him at all."

Tsarnaev was captured from a tarp-covered boat in a suburban Boston yard Friday night and remained hospitalized in serious condition Sunday.

Tsarnaev and his 26-year-old brother, Tamerlan, were in a shootout with police early Friday. Tamerlan was killed and Dzhokhar fled the scene bleeding.











..........life was so much simpler when you were washing pots and pans at little chef...the illegal immigrants listened to what you said I guess Piwanoi.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by misskit
> ...


I am less likely to lie and deceive you than any of the politicians you worship.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> Originally Posted by Tom Sawyer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Bobcock
> ...


Er, ok, so just like the one stolen then??

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by piwanoi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Fluke
> ...


 You call that irrefutable evidence that 4,000 people a year are ritually sacrificed in NYC ?,FFS get a grip! :smiley laughing:

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by misskit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by pseudolus
> ...


 No one ever accused you of being a liar ,just being deluded ,big time :Smile:

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by misskit
> ...


First off, don't assume everyone is anti-American (ant-EYE, AMUR-i-kan) just because some of us question circumstances. My position is that these guys are quite likely guilty, but the whole thing has been stage managed. The big question for me is to what extent has it been stage managed and why? You don't think so?

----------


## pseudolus

> You call that irrefutable evidence that 4,000 people a year are ritually sacrificed in NYC ?,FFS get a grip!


I never said that though did I, pot wash boy.

----------


## misskit

> I am less likely to lie and deceive you than any of the politicians you worship.


So give us your links for all your inside scoop so we can decide for ourselves if you are deceiving us or not.

Again, why should anyone believe YOU?

----------


## pseudolus

Said before Miss Red Kitt  - no point. they are not from CNN, NBC or whatever you are dumb enough to take as gospel truth. It is all easy enough to find if you look for it. 

CISPA pushed through quick smart to stop this kind of thing happening again. It was defeated last time by a public outcry but now the press has been full of man with leg blown off and a couple of hook nose dark skinned bombers...... it will sail through and you might as well forget the internet and just send everything straight to the NSA.

----------


## misskit

> Originally Posted by misskit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by pseudolus
> ...


WTF? Did I assume everyone is anti-American to question circumstances? You must have me confused with another.

Who would be stage managing this episode and why, Tom? Looked more like a huge cluster phuck to me, not much managing going on, with local police, state police, FBI, and Homeland Security running about a bit Keystone Cop-like. Lucky it all ended as well as it did.

You guys must think the US cops and government are brilliant to pull off the stuff you believe they do. As an American, let me break the news to you; they ain't that smart.

----------


## sabang

> this poor lad did not do it,


You reckon he was set up. So why would they frame a chechen?
Wouldn't a saudi, or someone else wearing a tea towel on their head be an easier sell?

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by  pseud
> 
>  this poor lad did not do it,
> 
> 
> You reckon he was set up. So why would they frame a chechen?
> Wouldn't a saudi, or someone else wearing a tea towel on their head be an easier sell?


Because its about CISPA - doesn't matter where they come from.

----------


## misskit

> Said before Miss Red Kitt  - no point. they are not from CNN, NBC or whatever you are dumb enough to take as gospel truth. It is all easy enough to find if you look for it. 
> 
> CISPA pushed through quick smart to stop this kind of thing happening again. It was defeated last time by a public outcry but now the press has been full of man with leg blown off and a couple of hook nose dark skinned bombers...... it will sail through and you might as well forget the internet and just send everything straight to the NSA.


Come on. Give your sources or stop with the baloney.

----------


## piwanoi

> Said before Miss Red Kitt  - no point. they are not from CNN, NBC or whatever you are dumb enough to take as gospel truth. It is all easy enough to find if you look for it. 
> 
> CISPA pushed through quick smart to stop this kind of thing happening again. It was defeated last time by a public outcry but now the press has been full of man with leg blown off and a couple of hook nose dark skinned bombers...... it will sail through and you might as well forget the internet and just send everything straight to the NSA.


Hook nosed Dark skinned bombers? FFS which bombers are you referring to? :smiley laughing:

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> 
> Said before Miss Red Kitt  - no point. they are not from CNN, NBC or whatever you are dumb enough to take as gospel truth. It is all easy enough to find if you look for it. 
> 
> CISPA pushed through quick smart to stop this kind of thing happening again. It was defeated last time by a public outcry but now the press has been full of man with leg blown off and a couple of hook nose dark skinned bombers...... it will sail through and you might as well forget the internet and just send everything straight to the NSA.
> 
> 
> Come on. Give your sources or stop with the baloney.


CNN, BBC, NBC, ABC - its all there - just interpreted a different way. If I give you a fish, you eat today, encourage to you to fish yourself, you will stop believing all the bullshit Brand Obama is continuing to brainwash you. You will not believe anything I post. So go find for yourself and use some critical thinking assess what you see and read.

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> 
> Said before Miss Red Kitt  - no point. they are not from CNN, NBC or whatever you are dumb enough to take as gospel truth. It is all easy enough to find if you look for it. 
> 
> CISPA pushed through quick smart to stop this kind of thing happening again. It was defeated last time by a public outcry but now the press has been full of man with leg blown off and a couple of hook nose dark skinned bombers...... it will sail through and you might as well forget the internet and just send everything straight to the NSA.
> 
> 
> Hook nosed Dark skinned bombers? FFS which bombers are you referring to?




The one on the left. Putting you on ignore now because you are a simpleton.

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> 
> Said before Miss Red Kitt  - no point. they are not from CNN, NBC or whatever you are dumb enough to take as gospel truth. It is all easy enough to find if you look for it. 
> 
> CISPA pushed through quick smart to stop this kind of thing happening again. It was defeated last time by a public outcry but now the press has been full of man with leg blown off and a couple of hook nose dark skinned bombers...... it will sail through and you might as well forget the internet and just send everything straight to the NSA.
> 
> 
> Come on. Give your sources or stop with the baloney.


 Wasting your time asking Miss kitt, cos he still thinks that the figures from the missing persons bureau  is cast iron  evidence that 4,000 people a year are ritually sacrificed in NYC , ain't that right Psuedo  :rofl:

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> Originally Posted by Tom Sawyer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by misskit
> ...


Not at all. You like so many others are missing the point of the argument (mine anyway - not sure about others). It would be a big f'ing joke to suggest that a bunch of Boston or even FBI flat foots are conspiring to do anything other than buy donuts. The media, were clearly given instructions not to be in the air. Why? When? For what reason? By whom? Try to clear your head of the incident at hand and compare it to every other daily white-trash event you see on TV (assuming you're American from your "baloney" remark), and then sit back and think about this. There is NO video of this event is there except two guys walking down the streets with day packs, one is dead, one can barely speak? Why?

----------


## Seekingasylum

So, if it ain't on TV it didn't happen?

----------


## hazz

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> 
> Said before Miss Red Kitt  - no point. they are not from CNN, NBC or whatever you are dumb enough to take as gospel truth. It is all easy enough to find if you look for it. 
> 
> CISPA pushed through quick smart to stop this kind of thing happening again. It was defeated last time by a public outcry but now the press has been full of man with leg blown off and a couple of hook nose dark skinned bombers...... it will sail through and you might as well forget the internet and just send everything straight to the NSA.
> 
> 
> Come on. Give your sources or stop with the baloney.


forgive him, he gave up smoking, had a bit of psychotic episode and has taken a long break from reality. And rather like most of the conspricy nuts all you will get out of him and the others is innuendo, rectoric and cherry picking

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by misskit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Tom Sawyer
> ...


Very good question.  You will be sorely disappointed by their lack of response.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

Given the resources of the most powerful nation on earth - I ask those of you who scoff at this lack of video evidence to reconsider your disbelief. I'll leave it at that. Anyone ever see the 757 crash into the Pentagon at 9ish AM? Didn't think so - oh but I am the one with the tin foil hat, is that right?

----------


## Camel Toe

The images of that Boeing were removed as the relatives would have been appalled by the sight of it.

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## pseudolus

Wrong Camel Toe - very very wrong. Go and do your research sunshine.

9-11 Research: Pentagon Attack Footage

Besides, it doesn't matter because they released a picture showing an engine from a drone which is about 1/8th of the size of the ones that would have been on flight 77

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by piwanoi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Fluke
> ...


   I have asked you to post some links to what you allege , I didnt say that they had to be from any source , I am open to look and read anything. 
  You them claim that I dont believe anything unless its from NBC or CNN , just for your info , I have never watched any of those channels at all in my whole life , so feel free to post any links of your choice .

----------


## Camel Toe

> Wrong Camel Toe - very very wrong. Go and do your research sunshine.


Buy yourself a sense of humour sunshine.  And if you have money left over invest it in getting out more.

----------


## Fluke

> ==
> 
> 
> Not at all. You like so many others are missing the point of the argument (mine anyway - not sure about others). It would be a big f'ing joke to suggest that a bunch of Boston or even FBI flat foots are conspiring to do anything other than buy donuts. The media, were clearly given instructions not to be in the air. Why? When? For what reason? By whom? Try to clear your head of the incident at hand and compare it to every other daily white-trash event you see on TV (assuming you're American from your "baloney" remark), and then sit back and think about this. There is NO video of this event is there except two guys walking down the streets with day packs, one is dead, one can barely speak? Why?


  Their was a no fly zone because the Police helicopters didnt want the media helicopters interfering with thier search , you know what the U.S. media are like, they would have found him first and been giving him a live interview on National TV  whilst the Police were still trying to locate him .
   Was you born ? Show me the evidence of your Mum giving birth , if you dont do that, then  you wasnt born and you dont exist

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> 
> Wrong Camel Toe - very very wrong. Go and do your research sunshine.
> 
> 
> Buy yourself a sense of humour sunshine.  And if you have money left over invest it in getting out more.


Don't see much humour in 2000 + people being murdered by the American government as a tool to start a middle east war that killed 1m people so far and counting.

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by piwanoi
> 
> 
>  So you believe that 4,000 ritual human sacrifices were made every Year in NY City then ,and no one but Gunderson knew about them ,lets just try that insane claim for openers ,produce the evidence But of course we both know you can't can you?
> 
> 
> A lot of people know and knew Piwi dear chap. Of course I don't expect a peanut brain like yourself to be able to take your mind away from race hate and thai girls long enough to have a read about it yourself. 
> 
> Did you know that During 2011, 678,860 missing person records were entered into NCIC and it was about the same the year before. 1850 missing people every single day of the year.....and you think someone would notice if a couple of days worth of them were murdered? Did you know that Daddy Bush is a pedophile? Caught red handed on numerous times? Even brought rent boys into the white house? 
> ...


   So, do you believe that 4000 Humans are sacrificed every year in New York?
A simple yes or no will do .

----------


## Camel Toe

2000+?  Do your research sunshine 3000+

I'd like to believe in the conspiracy cause it makes sense.  Maybe in a hundred years the government fact-finding data will become public and we'll have a clear idea of what really happened.  Or maybe that report will be nothing more than just another lie.  Until then it's my rule not to even try to know .. because I never will, not in my lifetime.

----------


## pseudolus

> 2000+?  Do your research sunshine 3000+



Oh so sorry - I forgot that in planet CNN a number greater than 2000 stops when you get to 2999.

..however....
"The attacks resulted in the deaths of 2,996 people, including the 19 hijackers and 2,977 victims"

Still laughing, dickhead?

----------


## Camel Toe

How do you know how many died?  Did you yourself count them?  How about that pile of ashes lying there in the rubble?  How many people does it represent?

God are you stupid!

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by piwanoi
> ...


  Sorry, I didnt hear your reply, please will you repeat it?. thnx

----------


## bsnub

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by pseudolus
> ...


I bet the next post by him he will be calling you a simpleton and putting you on ignore. 

The simple fact as to why 9/11 and this attack where not inside jobs is the massive scale of complicity it would require. At some point some one of these thousands of co-conspirators would speak out about it.

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by piwanoi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by pseudolus
> ...


 Bombers means more than one, where's the other guy? ,and the hooked nosed one ain't dark skinned any way .

----------


## Jesus Jones

So when the Russian government warns the FBI nearly 2 years ago and again 6 months ago of the possible threat about these two guys, and they do nothing, what for the protection of its citizens.

----------


## sabang

The whole thing was amateurish and nasty. They did not even have an escape plan, not even any money. Disaffectation was behind this more than any pan-Islamist ideology. Seems a classic case of the disaffected older brother with a grudge against society leading his weak spirited younger sibling astray, although I concede it is too early to conclude that definitively.

----------


## Humbert

> Given the resources of the most powerful nation on earth - I ask those of you who scoff at this lack of video evidence to reconsider your disbelief. I'll leave it at that. Anyone ever see the 757 crash into the Pentagon at 9ish AM? Didn't think so - oh but I am the one with the tin foil hat, is that right?


Photos from a cell phone taken by a bystander have surfaced showing the gun battle with police that ended in the death of Tamerlane, the older brother. CNN has been showing these photos this morning. Apparently CNN obtained exclusive rights to the images from the guy who took the photos.

----------


## piwanoi

> So when the Russian government warns the FBI nearly 2 years ago and again 6 months ago of the possible threat about these two guys, and they do nothing, what for the protection of its citizens.


 You have got it wrong there JJ the FBI was only informed about the older brother and the best answer to your question IMHO comes from Robuzo in his post #587  :Smile:

----------


## Bobcock

> The whole thing was amateurish and nasty. They did not even have an escape plan, not even any money. Disaffectation was behind this more than any pan-Islamist ideology. Seems a classic case of the disaffected older brother with a grudge against society leading his weak spirited younger sibling astray, although I concede it is too early to conclude that definitively.


True.... But it's a far more reasonable and logical theory that that of the Teak DoorcWackjob Posse......

----------


## Jesus Jones

> Originally Posted by Jesus Jones
> 
> 
> So when the Russian government warns the FBI nearly 2 years ago and again 6 months ago of the possible threat about these two guys, and they do nothing, what for the protection of its citizens.
> 
> 
>  You have got it wrong there JJ the FBI was only informed about the older brother and the best answer to your question IMHO comes from Robuzo in his post #587


Older brother or not, was the FBI flagged about the possibility of a threat or not?

FBI incompetent to ignore Russia's warning over Chechen brothers
RT.com.. of course you may say it's biased.

Russia flagged up the suspects of the Boston bombing back in 2011, but US authorities did not take the threat seriously due to their incompetence and have something to answer for, journalist Assed Baig told RT.

You had two people flagged up by Russia, you spent billions of dollars on anti-terrorism. How then did two guys get under the radar after they were pointed out?  The US authorities have something to answer for. Its not like the brothers were not known to the FBI, they were known, Baig said. 

He adds that it may have also been that the US authorities thought that the Tsarnaevs were only a threat to Russia, not the US.




?FBI incompetent to ignore Russia's warning over Chechen brothers? ? RT Op-Edge


Russia alerted US about Tamerlan Tsarnaev

Russian authorities warned the FBI in early 2011 that suspected bomber Tamerlan Tsarnaev may have been a follower of radical Islam, a revelation that raised new questions in Congress on Saturday about whether the Boston Marathon attacks that killed three and wounded more than 170 could have been prevented.
FBI was warned 2 years ago of alleged bomber&rsquo;s radical shift - Metro - The Boston Globe

Haven't read all post so apologies if this is repeated.

----------


## pseudolus

> I bet the next post by him he will be calling you a simpleton and putting you on ignore. 
> 
> The simple fact as to why 9/11 and this attack where not inside jobs is the massive scale of complicity it would require. At some point some one of these thousands of co-conspirators would speak out about it.


Very true - have you actually read the official explanation of the planning of 9/11? Amature hour all over, and as everyone knows, Al Qaeda is a 30 yr old american database on taliban fighters they trained as opposed to a terrorist outfit, and Bin Laden had fuck al to do with it. You are right - it was so advanced and so well planned the only people who could have done it was the US government. 

Congrats on seeing the light  :Smile:

----------


## piwanoi

JJ As stated previously IMHO the best Answer comes from Robuzo on page 24 post #587. :Smile:  there is no such thing as a perfect world and the is no such a thing as perfect people who do not make mistakes .

----------


## koman

> The whole thing was amateurish and nasty. They did not even have an escape plan, not even any money. Disaffectation was behind this more than any pan-Islamist ideology. Seems a classic case of the disaffected older brother with a grudge against society leading his weak spirited younger sibling astray, although I concede it is too early to conclude that definitively.


Agree with this...entirely pausible, and at least for now, seems very likely.   There is lots to suggest that at least the older brother had issues with isolation and an inability to integrate well.  That would tend to generate anger and an ambivilance towards a society that he may have felt rejected him in some ways.   

However, there is also lots to suggest that his isolation (he once told someone that he did not have a single American friend)  led to an increasing involvement with his religion, and in particular an extremist version of it.  

  He appears to have taken a keen interest in radical internet sites, and early statements made by his younger brother seem to confirm that he studied and learned how to make explosive devises from the same sources.    There is also the question of the Russian warnings.   Hardly likely that the Russians would go to the touble of alerting the US for no reason.   The fact that the FBI did not find anything at that particular time,  does not mean that there was nothing to find.  

We have yet to learn if he ever actually met with, or had any training by any organization, but so far the consensus seems to be that he did not.   That would explain the amaturish and crude nature of the bombs themselves and the lack of excape planning etc.    We have seen other examples of young Muslim men who have become disaffected and formed their own little jihads  (eg. London bombings)
We don't know what he did for a six month period spent in Russia....maybe he just slept and watched TV all the time....but we don't know so it's another unknown quantity in the mix.

These two obviously did learn a few things, from somebody, or somewhere.  They did manage to make a number bombs which worked all too well.  They were  armed and apparently knew how to shoot.  Most of all they were pretty damned motivated to execute such a plan in what appears to be a very calculated and cold blooded way. 

   Somehow it seems a bit of a stretch to believe that simply being a disaffected youth can cause someone to plan and execute something like this without some powerful external influence.....but in due course we will hopefully find out.

In the meantime our resident conspiricy guys do make things interesting.....what would we do without them..... facts and reality can be so dull.... :smiley laughing: 

 PS  There are now a series of photos appearing on TV of the two brothers shooting at police.... and some of the events leading to the death of the older and the escape of the younger in the hi-jacked car.   These were provided by a citizen who had managed to capture the event with a mobile phone camera.   It takes time for all this stuff to surface.  No doubt there will be plenty more.

----------


## pseudolus

> True.... But it's a far more reasonable and logical theory that that of the Teak DoorcWackjob Posse......


Its much more fun in the Teak DoorcWackjob Posse than in your camp Bobby lad - all these boring pricks who get so wound up it are funny especially when they red you in exasperation. The "normal" people are like the husband of an ex bargirl saying "Oh but shes changed and a good girl and she loves me and he is her real brother and she never lies to me and only wants what's best for me and us" whilst we are saying that she is a liar, and despite we have no definitive proof there is clearly enough evidence about to suggest she is a lying whoooo-harrr married to Somchai and about to kill the old farang dude for his life insurance.

----------


## piwanoi

^ My My ,What a tangled web you weave :smiley laughing:

----------


## Zooheekock

> whilst we are saying that she is a liar, and despite we have no definitive proof there is clearly enough evidence about to suggest she is a lying whoooo-harrr married to Somchai and about to kill the old farang dude for his life insurance.


Actually, what you're saying is more along the lines of 

"Wwwwhhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeezombiesssssssssssssss  saliensssssssss Do you hear?? Do you hear???? Do you hear?????? They're cccccooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmminnnnnnnnnngggggg fooorrrrrrrrr youuuuuuuuuu. Blue. My favourite colour. Why do you ask? GGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRR dem bones dem bones dem bbiggggggggg explosions in the sky what time is it daddy??? I know. I know. I know. Stands the clock at 10 to 3 and is there honey still for tea?........................................Can you hear them? They're talking. They're telling me....telling me....no, not that....don't make me do that.........don't.......don't....mummy, please.....I'm sane, you know."




> we have no definitive proof


What? Who paid you off, you fucking shill? CIA, KGB, MI6? Whose payroll are you on?

----------


## Humbert

> Somehow it seems a bit of a stretch to believe that simply being a disaffected youth can cause someone to plan and execute something like this without some powerful external influence


Disaffection or Humiliation? This seems to be a common thread among the second generation Muslims. Something that triggers violence directed against their adopted country. Happened in  Boston and it happened in London. The UK has a much poorer record assimilating Muslim immigrants than the US and more copy cat violence could be in store there in the future.

----------


## taxexile

^^

Oh dear, batten down the hatches, stackblow imminent. :rofl:

----------


## pseudolus

> whilst we are saying that she is a liar, and despite we have no definitive proof there is clearly enough evidence about to suggest she is a lying whoooo-harrr married to Somchai and about to kill the old farang dude for his life insurance.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Actually, what you're saying is more along the lines of 
> 
> "Wwwwhhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeezombiesssssssssssssss  saliensssssssss Do you hear?? Do you hear???? Do you hear?????? They're cccccooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmminnnnnnnnnngggggg fooorrrrrrrrr youuuuuuuuuu. Blue. My favourite colour. Why do you ask? GGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRR dem bones dem bones dem bbiggggggggg explosions in the sky what time is it daddy??? I know. I know. I know. Stands the clock at 10 to 3 and is there honey still for tea?........................................Can you hear them? They're talking. They're telling me....telling me....no, not that....don't make me do that.........don't.......don't....mummy, please.....I'm sane, you know."
> 
> 
> ...


....and people think I am crazy...... :mid:

----------


## Camel Toe

> ^ My My ,What a tangled web you weave


Reads like Ted Kaczynski.

----------


## Zooheekock

If it was a white kid who latched onto a nihilistic cult of violence and killed three people (as happens with depressing regularity in the States), what would the question be? Why is the fact that, rather than being the dominant culture of violence, it was a subordinate culture of violence which legitimized his rage change the framing of these issues so radically - from a purely psychological explanation (in the case of the white guy who guns down a dozen colleagues) to the purely ideological and sociological (in the case of these two)? (And then sociological explanation is only one way - it can only ever be the ethnically or religiously defined community which is at fault. It is simply unthinkable that the broader community might in any way be implicated.)

----------


## sabang

> Somehow it seems a bit of a stretch to believe that simply being a disaffected youth can cause someone to plan and execute something like this without some powerful external influence


And today, the disaffected can easily find their cause celebre' in militant islam, or right wing wacko stuff. Once, it was anarchism and radical unionism that were all the rage, later black power and jewish militancy. Throw in white supremacists, militant lefties, animal liberationists etc.

If you want a radical ideology to serve your disaffectation, you can easily find it on the internet. Like I said, there are 'fashion trends' in militance.

----------


## Zooheekock

> Originally Posted by piwanoi
> 
> 
> ^ My My ,What a tangled web you weave
> 
> 
> Reads like Ted Kaczynski.


That's a little too flattering to pseudolus. Ted Kaczynski has some bizarre ideas and was a little too over enthusiastic about them but he is a bright guy. pseudolus, on the other hand, is a completely run-of-the-mill internet buffoon.

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by Camel Toe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by piwanoi
> ...


Really. Well now that is settled you can carry on about your business then of sticking your head in the sand.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## The Big Fella

> So, if it ain't on TV it didn't happen?


Another blind patriot that can't see the forest for the trees. 
You are missing the whole point in this. Everything else manages to get some air time over there from car crashes, missing dog hunts, 7/11 robberies, car chases, traffic jams etc. The US news media has more fucking choppers than NATO for crying out loud and on a day of the race they are all suddenly in for maintenance but hey that's just a coincidence isn't it ?
very convenient !

----------


## Zooheekock

> Everything else manages to get some air time over there from car crashes, missing dog hunts, 7/11 robberies, car chases, traffic jams etc


Everything you see on TV has been filmed. It is just stupid to conclude from this that everything has been filmed.

----------


## Humbert

^^Most of that footage comes from people with cell phones. I was posted earlier that CNN has obtained photos of the gun battle from an individual who filmed it with his cell phone. And it has been mentioned umpteen times, there was a no-fly zone imposed.

----------


## koman

We saw lots of video of police flapping around looking cool, making loud announcments over bull horns and doing all things possible to provide material for the networks.   Unfortunately the two brothers neglected to shoot videos from their end of things. Apparently there were too busy trying to get away from all the police, media and noise and just did nothave  time for photography or shooting videos.

These two have done a great dis-service to the whole process....leaving us with such a lack of  " evidence."

----------


## Jesus Jones

> JJ As stated previously IMHO the best Answer comes from Robuzo on page 24 post #587. there is no such thing as a perfect world and the is no such a thing as perfect people who do not make mistakes .


So we can conclude lessons are never learned as far as terrorism goes.  And the billions, or trillions spent at the tax payers expense will never protect them.  That the TSA is a waste of time and there's no point in confiscating guns, or trying to, to protect American citizens.

----------


## pseudolus

> ^^Most of that footage comes from people with cell phones. I was posted earlier that CNN has obtained photos of the gun battle from an individual who filmed it with his cell phone. And it has been mentioned umpteen times, there was a no-fly zone imposed.


FAA orders no-fly zone over Boston Marathon explosion site - latimes.com

The No FLy zone was imposed an hour after the bombs. The gist of the Big Fella's question is..........during the race............where were all the choppers filiming in the air? Where were they? The US news teams launch a hundred choppers is a cat farts, so for a big marathon on tea party day in Boston? None? Why ?

----------


## sabang

I wonder if there were any surveillance drones around.  :mid:

----------


## Camel Toe

^^ Fascinating analysis!   Cutting edge! 

Say, since you're Canadian why are you wrapped up in American politics?   Bored with your own news?  What are the headlines in the Canadian news today .. Mary McDowell's cat had kittens this morning?

----------


## koman

^

Actually no...nothing about kittens.  Seems to be about 2 AQ connected dudes planning to bomb a train from Toronto to NYC...... Fok me....everybody's in on this.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Humbert

> Where were they? The US news teams launch a hundred choppers is a cat farts, so for a big marathon on tea party day in Boston? None? Why ?


There are helicopter shots of the scene immediately after the bombs exploded so what exactly are you looking for? It would indeed be serendipitous for a helicopter to have been filming directly overhead at the exact moment of the explosions but they were not filming a Hollywood action movie.

----------


## Zooheekock

> There are helicopter shots of the scene immediately after the bombs exploded so what exactly are you looking for? It would indeed be serendipitous for a helicopter to have been filming directly overhead at the exact moment of the explosions but they were not filming a Hollywood action movie.


If they had, of course, that would be proof that it was all set up by the lizardmen. Sadly, the fact they didn't is also proof that it was all set up by the lizardmen.

----------


## sabang

What about the spooks? Seems they were too busy on a 'bomb atrocity training exercise' to notice an actual bomb atrocity unfolding right there and then. Until the bang.

----------


## Camel Toe

> ^
> 
> Actually no...nothing about kittens.  Seems to be about 2 AQ connected dudes planning to bomb a train from Toronto to NYC...... Fok me....everybody's in on this....


I saw that.  Couldn't believe my eyes.  Out of vogue are snowmobiles .. in vogue is terrorism.   Makes ya wanna down a six of Molson and fire up a pack of Cameo non-filters don't it.

----------


## Cujo

> What about the spooks? Seems they were too busy on a 'bomb atrocity training exercise' to notice an actual bomb atrocity unfolding right there and then. Until the bang.


I'm sure the Boston Marathon was a low security profile really.

But be careful what you wish for.




> Boston bombing: FBI backlash 'risks turning US into surveillance state'
> FBI insist they scrutinised Tamerlan Tsarnaev as intelligence veterans say increased surveillance would erode civil liberties
> 
> The Boston fire department hazardous materials team clean the blast site. The FBI is under mounting criticism for perceived failures. Photograph: Kevork Djansezian/Getty
> US intelligence veterans are warning that mounting criticism of the FBI for not preventing the Boston bombing risks encouraging infringements of civil liberties, such as routine surveillance of mosques and blanket use of security cameras.
> 
> Investigators are under pressure to explain how a tip-off from Russian officials in 2011 did not lead to closer scrutiny of bomb suspect Tamerlan Tsarnaev, which might have stopped last week's attack.
> 
> White House officials say they are re-examining the first FBI investigation, although they insist it went through Tsarnaev's background thoroughly at the time and found no threat of violence.
> ...


Boston bombing: FBI backlash 'risks turning US into surveillance state' | World news | guardian.co.uk

----------


## Camel Toe

I just read they want to prosecute the kid's mum.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Americans mystify me but then so do rabid Taleban and Iranian mullahs.

Quite how shooting 26 women and children in the space of 30 minutes with a Bushmaster rifle escapes classification as an act of terrorism and is widely accepted as plain old fashioned murder yet setting off a homemade, crude explosive device killing only 3 but injuring many others constitutes the deployment of a WMD is really quite baffling. 

I mean, I think I would feel quite terrorised staring down the barrel of a weapon held by any crazed American adolescent, particularly if it was a military grade piece of equipment. Wandering around Oxford St as I did on 26/10/1981 with my younger brother I didn't feel alarmed at all when a bomb went off a few hundred yards away killing the policeman who tried to defuse it. I suppose we knew a campaign by the IRA was current at the time but again we are British and most of us just cursed the inconvenience of it all. Spool forward 30 years and the karmic circle has been completed when Bostonians feel the same bite of sudden death meted out by murderers their forbears sponsored through Noraid with such sentimental glee.

I think Dan has it spot on. Violence is a form of expression to many in the US and is the main tool of their political expansion but hell will freeze over before they accept responsibility for it within their own weird community. Better to label folk like the Boston bombers as radicalised aliens resorting to WMD and Muslim terrorism subverting good ole US of A than to admit they're just another two maladjusted, deluded freaks in a long line of American basket cases letting loose on a society most rational people would consider inferior.

----------


## Camel Toe

> deluded freaks in a long line of American basket cases letting loose on a society most rational people would consider inferior.


There's no recourse for the decent ones but to teach English in Thailand.   :Smile:

----------


## Humbert

> Spool forward 30 years and the karmic circle has been completed when Bostonians feel the same bite of sudden death meted out by murderers their forbears sponsored through Noraid with such sentimental glee.


Boston bears karmic guilt for IRA killings? Bull pucky.

----------


## pseudolus

Canadian? Something else you are wrong about camel toe. Rather a nasty habit you have, being wrong all the time.

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by piwanoi
> 
> 
> JJ As stated previously IMHO the best Answer comes from Robuzo on page 24 post #587. there is no such thing as a perfect world and the is no such a thing as perfect people who do not make mistakes .
> 
> 
> So we can conclude lessons are never learned as far as terrorism goes.  And the billions, or trillions spent at the tax payers expense will never protect them.  That the TSA is a waste of time and there's no point in confiscating guns, or trying to, to protect American citizens.


 No we cannot conclude anything ,when the FBI received information about the older brother from the Russians ,they interviewed him and found nothing untoward ,and asked for further data on him from the Russians , this unfortunately was not forthcoming, which meant that the FBI apart from flying him to Gitmo and applying electrodes to his bollocks to get a confession ,meant that the case was closed ,End of. :Smile:  I would have thought that robuzo in his post #587 page 24  put the point across crystal clear

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> Spool forward 30 years and the karmic circle has been completed when Bostonians feel the same bite of sudden death meted out by murderers their forbears sponsored through Noraid with such sentimental glee.
> 
> 
> Boston bears karmic guilt for IRA killings? Bull pucky.


Try reading around the history of it. My comments are solely based on the facts. It was quite a shameful period but I certainly wouldn't be so silly as to expect Americans to either accept it or even to understand it. They are quite incapable of seeing themselves as anything but in the right lest it troubles what passes for their consciousness.

----------


## Camel Toe

> Canadian? Something else you are wrong about camel toe. Rather a nasty habit you have, being wrong all the time.


Can't afford a sense of humour eh?  Try this:  Take a bath every day.  Dress well.  Get out of the house once in awhile.  Talk to people, even if you have to pay them for their time.  Form a personality.  Oh, don't forget to floss.  Remember ugly can be beautiful.  It's just a state of mind.   Have you read, I'm Okay, You're Okay?

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by sabang
> 
> 
> What about the spooks? Seems they were too busy on a 'bomb atrocity training exercise' to notice an actual bomb atrocity unfolding right there and then. Until the bang.
> 
> 
> I'm sure the Boston Marathon was a low security profile really.
> 
> But be careful what you wish for.
> ...


 Yeah Koojo you make a very valid point ,who the fuck wants to live in a Country were for the sake of your "own safety" "big brother" is watching your every move 24 hours a day? the so called "Civil liberty's " movement would be screaming from the roof tops  :Smile:

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by Zooheekock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Camel Toe
> ...


 Better in the sand, than yours which is well and truly up your own arse :smiley laughing:

----------


## Jesus Jones

> Originally Posted by Jesus Jones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by piwanoi
> ...


Are you one of these people who defends water boarding at all costs, but when the FBI fecks up, it's just an oversight and torture simply goes against international law etc.   Sounds like double standards if you ask me on part of the intelligence services, FBI or not.  

Yes, I know the FBI is not the CIA or any other crock of corrupt agency shyte.

As for Robuzo post, it explains nothing.

And btw, they sent folks to Gitmo for lesser suspicions!

----------


## piwanoi

FFS, how many times do I have to spell it out ,the older brother was THOROUGHLY  checked out by every means AVAILABLE to the FBI  (apart from torture) and came up clean, when the FBI asked for further information it was NOT forthcoming , so in accordance with the guys civil liberty's the case was closed ,in your expert opinion what more could the FBI have done to extract the truth out of him ?

----------


## Humbert

> Try reading around the history of it. My comments are solely based on the facts. It was quite a shameful period but I certainly wouldn't be so silly as to expect Americans to either accept it or even to understand it. They are quite incapable of seeing themselves as anything but in the right lest it troubles what passes for their consciousness.


Oh I'm well aware that there are some Brit morons who hold a special place in their hearts for the Boston Irish but you implied that Boston as a whole had some karmic blame. I understood you very well and now you are trying to pass it off as some kind of common sentiment. Gee, the people of Boston owe you and your brother a big apology for missing your pedicure appointments 20 years ago because an IRA bomber had the audacity to do his dirty work in your proximity.

----------


## Jesus Jones

Exclusive: Zubeidat Tsarnaeva, mother of the men accused of the Boston bombings, tells Channel 4 News her children were set up as suspects and that they "have nothing to do with this".

peaking exclusively to reporter Nick Sturdee, the mother of the two men accused of the Boston bombings said that her son Tamerlan *was being monitored before the bombings* and that neither son was responsible.

My kids would never do this: Boston suspects' mother - Channel 4 News

Of course the mother would say this.  But being monitored beforehand says a lot in my opinion.

----------


## pseudolus

Feel sorry for this poor guy. gets his legs blown off in Kandahar, and, poor fucker, has the same said legs blown off as he's watching the Boston Marathon....after his bone had grown back and everything..... poor bastard.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Oh for goodness sakes, Humbert, Boston alone raised near as dammit $30 million plus for the IRA which under the cynical guise of donations to Irish families went into the pockets of McGuinness and Adams paying for Czech Semtex used to kill soldiers and civilians alike on the mainland and in the province.

You are simply proving my point. Grow up and try for once to accept that Americans are no fucking different to everyone else except perhaps a special propensity for stupidity.

Boston got what it deserved albeit the victims have paid a karmic debt they didn't personally incur. But that's the tragedy here. Live with it.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Oh I'm well aware that there are some Brit morons who hold a special place in their hearts for the Boston Irish


Humbert,

There are no Brits that hold a special place in their hearts for the Boston Irish.

They are what we usually describe as "NORAID inbreds".

----------


## Humbert

^^Why is he Israeli looking? I don't see a yarmulke.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Boston got what it deserved albeit the victims have paid a karmic debt they didn't personally incur. But that's the tragedy here. Live with it.


That's a bit crass to say the least.

----------


## Camel Toe

check

----------


## jamescollister

> FFS, how many times do I have to spell it out ,the older brother was THOROUGHLY  checked out by every means AVAILABLE to the FBI  (apart from torture) and came up clean, when the FBI asked for further information it was NOT forthcoming , so in accordance with the guys civil liberty's the case was closed ,in your expert opinion what more could the FBI have done to extract the truth out of him ?


Lets see, the FBI say he was no danger, no danger to who. The Russians  clearly see him as a threat and inform their counterparts in the US [CIA no doubt] The FBI is tasked to check him out in 2011, they find nothing, but the guy gets a plane to Dagestan and according to the Russians {KGB no doubt] where he joins an unspecified underground group. Yet the FBI doesn't keep tabs on him.
Why, because he is deemed no threat to the USA only to the Russians. Did the FBI, CIA, Homeland security etc remove his name from the Data bases. Not the way it works, once your name is entered you will be at least monitored remotely.
Hell I was on the customs watch list for years because of my frequent trip tp an area of Thailand know for drug smuggling. Jim

----------


## Humbert

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> 
> Boston got what it deserved albeit the victims have paid a karmic debt they didn't personally incur. But that's the tragedy here. Live with it.
> 
> 
> That's a bit crass to say the least.


Agree.
Of the 7 million people who live in Boston I wonder how many actually donated money to NORAID?
Totally senseless rationalization by some but understandable based on the unexpended emotions some still cling to over the past.

----------


## Camel Toe

> Totally senseless rationalization by some but understandable based on the unexpended emotions some still cling to over the past.


The same breakfast young muzzie terror trainees eat.

So Gent, why not strap a chunk of C4 to your nutsack and head for Boston?  If you hurry you can get there for rush hour at the baseball stadium.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by piwanoi
> 
> 
> FFS, how many times do I have to spell it out ,the older brother was THOROUGHLY  checked out by every means AVAILABLE to the FBI  (apart from torture) and came up clean, when the FBI asked for further information it was NOT forthcoming , so in accordance with the guys civil liberty's the case was closed ,in your expert opinion what more could the FBI have done to extract the truth out of him ?
> 
> 
> Lets see, the FBI say he was no danger, no danger to who. The Russians  clearly see him as a threat and inform their counterparts in the US [CIA no doubt] The FBI is tasked to check him out in 2011, they find nothing, but the guy gets a plane to Dagestan and according to the Russians {KGB no doubt] where he joins an unspecified underground group. Yet the FBI doesn't keep tabs on him.
> Why, because he is deemed no threat to the USA only to the Russians. Did the FBI, CIA, Homeland security etc remove his name from the Data bases. Not the way it works, once your name is entered you will be at least monitored remotely.
> Hell I was on the customs watch list for years because of my frequent trip tp an area of Thailand know for drug smuggling. Jim


Look, if the Russians thought he was a threat he would have quietly disappeared in Dagestan. There is intelligence chatter and there is more detailed intelligence regarding credible threats, and I'm guessing this fell into the former.

----------


## hazz

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by thegent
> ...


I am sure that most muslims wished more americans would show them this consideration you rightly say we should feel about boston and wished that the american government limited its expectations on them to what it was prepared to do to prevent republican terrorism being supported, funded and organised in the US.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by thegent
> ...


I did have the displeasure to meet an aging NORAID supporter in a bar in Manhattan once. After accusing me of "killing his family" when he found out I was British, I actually asked him if he'd ever been to Ireland. No. Then if he'd ever heard of Portlaoise. No. So when I told him it's a prison town south west of Dublin that's been home to a relative of mine for more than ten years, and that he should find out a little about the country before he started gobbing off about it, he just sort of wandered off muttering, the silly pissed old fart.

I doubt most NORAID supporters had ever been to Ireland, they were probably told the potato famine was still on and believed it.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Humbert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> ...


Well if the IRA and Al Qaeda ever started fighting each other, I'd buy a ticket to that show!

 :UK:

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by thegent
> ...


I was citing the coincidence in the context of the karmic cycle, you idiot. There is a symmetry and one that has occurred to many people. Irony was never the septics' strongest suit, was it Humbert?

----------


## Rainfall

> Feel sorry for this poor guy. gets his legs blown off in Kandahar, and, poor fucker, has the same said legs blown off as he's watching the Boston Marathon....after his bone had grown back and everything..... poor bastard.


Hope you were joking. A superficial similarity. Here's another pic of Baumann, you can see the differences.

----------


## Humbert

> I was citing the coincidence in the context of the karmic cycle, you idiot. There is a symmetry and one that has occurred to many people. Irony was never the septics' strongest suit, was it Humbert?


You give yourself way too much credit.

----------


## jamescollister

Yahoo news.

His name was on a list circulated in the US intelligence community, but  his trip to Russia in January 2012 wasn't noticed because his name was  spelled wrong, the official said.

----------


## Bobcock

> Feel sorry for this poor guy. gets his legs blown off in Kandahar, and, poor fucker, has the same said legs blown off as he's watching the Boston Marathon....after his bone had grown back and everything..... poor bastard.


So Jeff Baumann is Nick Vogt.....

and this pic proves it.

Can you not see how much more of his legs Baumann has after the Boston bomb than he Vogt had after his accident? or do you truly believe that legs can grow back???

----------


## pseudolus

Maybe they can - the picture of the dead sandy hook principal that was alive in Boston near the bombs has been deleted by the mods..... return from the dead is harder than getting your legs back I guess

----------


## Bobcock

Either that or you are just seeing what you want to see regardless of the facts.....

I know you , you are an intelligent guy (except when it comes to rugby).....you are just messing with the tin foil brigade aren't you....

----------


## Zooheekock

> So Jeff Baumann is Nick Vogt.....
> 
> and this pic proves it.
> 
> Can you not see how much more of his legs Baumann has after the Boston bomb than he Vogt had after his accident? or do you truly believe that legs can grow back???


I guess he's claiming that the legs allegedly damaged in the Boston bomb are fakes, though since he seems to think the government organized the slaughter at Sandy Hook, why the lizardmen wouldn't just use a real bomb/casualties arising from a real bomb is a bit hard to explain, though given the bizarre, labyrinthine explanations you need to go through to believe any of this rubbish, what he really believes is anyone's guess.

----------


## Humbert

^You're killing me with the lizardmen line. I can't green you anymore.

----------


## slackula

If a pressure cooker full of black powder and nails is a "Weapon of Mass Destruction" what the fuck is a tomahawk cruise missile?

Anyway, the biggest problem with the WMD moniker is that it stands so strongly opposed to the law of conservation of mass.

----------


## pseudolus

> So Jeff Baumann is Nick Vogt.....
> 
> and this pic proves it.
> 
> Can you not see how much more of his legs Baumann has after the Boston bomb than he Vogt had after his accident? or do you truly believe that legs can grow back???
> 			
> 		
> 
> I guess he's claiming that the legs allegedly damaged in the Boston bomb are fakes, though since he seems to think the government organized the slaughter at Sandy Hook, why the lizardmen wouldn't just use a real bomb is a bit hard to explain.


Now it is clear that pictures are not welcome in this thread. However, when he is on the floor with his injuries on display, next to him is a lady with a very distinctive clothing lying, badly injured. Another picture is around showing here with the smoke still billowing around with them bombs having recently gone off. The famous picture of stumpy lad is after the smoke has cleared. In the picture with the smoke.................he's no where around. no where. Not present and correct. The later picture, the amazing one where he is lying with no one helping him or treating him, and no tourniquet, there is no blood coming from or on his stump. Amazing. Bled dry perhaps? They used an invisible tourniquet? he bled a lot elsewhere and walked over to the chick because he was lonely? 

Too many pictures from the public for them to get away with it this time.

----------


## pseudolus

> If a pressure cooker full of black powder and nails is a "Weapon of Mass Destruction" what the fuck is a tomahawk cruise missile?
> 
> Anyway, the biggest problem with the WMD moniker is that it stands so strongly opposed to the law of conservation of mass.


i wonder if they will find a way to link it to the Chinese so they can start the Russia China war they dearly want? Maybe the pots were made in China? After all, fuck all is made in the US these days, and if they had have been, the lids wouldn't have fitted and the handle would not have locked properly.

----------


## Humbert

> i wonder if they will find a way to link it to the Chinese so they can start the Russia China war they dearly want? Maybe the pots were made in China?


They were from Macy's so I suppose you can track the lizardmen back to them.

----------


## bsnub

> I doubt most NORAID supporters had ever been to Ireland, they were probably told the potato famine was still on and believed it.


This is definitely true. Most of those NORAID supporters are Irish who are trying to maintain a cultural identity they now nothing about except what they heard from an Uncle or a Grandfather. They are just a minority percentage of the city of Boston, mainly working class with little formal education.

----------


## Fluke

> Maybe they can - the picture of the dead sandy hook principal that was alive in Boston near the bombs has been deleted by the mods..... return from the dead is harder than getting your legs back I guess


  No the photo didnt show the Sandy Hook principle at the bombings , it showed an old photo of the Principle and someone had written "Donna was a few streets away from the Boston bombings" on the photo .
   Now, an old photo of her with the words "She was in Boston" written on it , ISNT showing that She was actually in Boston for the bombingg

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> I doubt most NORAID supporters had ever been to Ireland, they were probably told the potato famine was still on and believed it.
> 
> 
> This is definitely true. Most of those NORAID supporters are Irish who are trying to maintain a cultural identity they now nothing about except what they heard from an Uncle or a Grandfather. They are just a minority percentage of the city of Boston, mainly working class with little formal education.


Noraid.com

Their website is rather scary. If they had their way they would be bombing school and hospitals still in the UK by the sounds of it.

----------


## bsnub

^ Scum no doubt.

----------


## koman

Lots of chatter about the "weapon of mass destruction" and the use of such a term in the charge against the accused.  It does seem odd to apply such a description to what amounts to a small and primative home made bomb....although I imagine those who were standing close enough would consider it mass destruction enough.

Once you start to look around for definitions, there are many, and the use of the term has changed quite a bit over the years.   The first recorded use of this term was attributed to the Archbishop of Canterbury of all people.....he was speaking about the strategic bombing of civilians in Spain during the Spanish civil war.   Plain old conventional bombs, but devasting in densely populated areas...causing huge loss of life and destruction of life support systems etc.  This was the first time mass strategic bombing of this kind was done....so a new term was coined to describe it.

During the cold war the term was mostly applied to nuclear weapons, but also used in connection with chemical and biological weapons. 

It is also defined in some places as any weapon which causes death and/or injury to a large number of people and/or large scale destruction of property...pretty much in line with the original meaning.  There is no actual measure of the amount of life/damage required to qualify.

On top of that,  there is no treaty or customary international law that contains an authoritative definition. Instead, international law has been used with respect to the specific categories of weapons within WMD, and not to WMD as a whole.

It would appear that you can assign the description WMD to just about anything,  as long as it fits into some part of the very wide range of meanings available, and as long as it matches your requirements.    There does not appear to be anything in international law to prevent people hit with a Tomahawk missile,  from calling it a WMD if they want.  Won't do any good but they can call it whatever they like.

Why use it in this case?   There may be many reasons.  The thoughts of enemy combatant and military trial had been considered and may have been one.
  To seek the death penalty may have been another. 

 There is no real "legal" defination, so you can use it if you want.   It can be argued and fought over, but in the end it's just a term without a clear enough definition to rule it out, and last but not least it could be just a negotiating tool.   It can be dropped or changed very easily as part of some life saving deal for the accused, if the death penalty is on the table. 

Clearly the prosecuters knew that it would raise eyebrows and that all kinds of huffing and puffing would ensue....but they went ahead anyway.  No doubt the reasoning will be explained in due course, but in the meantime like lots of other things, we can only guess, and allow the  conspiricy guys to develop their theories  to their full potential..... :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

I believe the WMD charge is a Federal one invented by the DHS. Perhaps one of our American posters can confirm.

Although the definition is below:




> The statute defines "weapon of mass destruction," for purposes of explosives, like this:
> 
> the term “weapon of mass destruction” means—
> (A) any destructive device as defined in section 921 of this title
> 
> Dammit. Can't you people keep everything in one place? Okay. Title 18, United States Code, section 921 defines "destructive device" to include this:
> 
> The term “destructive device” means—
> (A) any explosive, incendiary, or poison gas—
> ...

----------


## Seekingasylum

Koman, are you thick or what?

He's been charged with the ludicrous and ill conceived WMD offence because it is a federal crime and carries the death penalty. If he had been charged with the plain, old fashioned and appropriate offences of murder, conspiracy to commit murder, conspiracy to cause an explosion and causing explosions with intent to harm then the prosecution would be under Massachusetts law which does not impose the death penalty.

They want the option to kill him.

Simple really but obviously lost on you.

----------


## koman

Dear me Gent, you really should read posts before jumping into attack mode and calling every other poster on the forum thick or stupid.....

I could be thick I suppose, but not many people who know me appear to have taken that position over the years.... :rofl: 

This is part of what I said:

"Why use it in this case? There may be many reasons. The thoughts of enemy combatant and military trial had been considered and may have been one.
*To seek the death penalty may have been another*. "

So it was not "lost" on me.....and I'm not sure what you are disagreeing with.  Maybe you just have a pathological need to attack other people's views and project some kind of imagined superior intelligence to the rest of the world..... :Smile:

----------


## hazz

> I believe the WMD charge is a Federal one invented by the DHS. Perhaps one of our American posters can confirm.
> 
> Although the definition is below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...



As I read it just about any decent fireword would be classified as a WMD; for all that front they project with their USA chants and large expensive weapons.... when the shit hits the fan they really are a collective bunch of sissy's.

----------


## robuzo

This "discussion" about the "weapons of mass destruction" designation is idiotic. It has nothing to do with the DOJ being "sissies" because it has nothing, as in zero, to do with the WMD label used so cynically by the Bush administration- it simply distinguishes bombs, rockets and similar devices from firearms and other weapons within the legal code. It is slimy to suggest that it impugns the courage of Americans, and to do so is simply beneath contempt. I am no super-patriot, but to turn a terrorist event, even one that fortunately (although many of the posters here seem to think otherwise) resulted in relatively few casualties, into an excuse to bash the people in the country where it occurred is simply disgusting. My opinion of some posters (I'm looking at you, hazz) has slipped to a new low.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Yahoo news.
> 
> His name was on a list circulated in the US intelligence community, but  his trip to Russia in January 2012 wasn't noticed because his name was  spelled wrong, the official said.


In most decent watch lists the database is programmed to throw up permutations of given names, family names, dates of birth and nationality. The officer if faced with a lengthy list after first scanning the travel document can then refine the search either at point of contact or perhaps when the flight manifest details are fed into the watch list database. The scope is there to miss targets but most systems allow for legitimate variation within the ethnicity of subjects eg Mohamed, Mahmud, Mohd, etc.  Nevertheless  a scrupulous search should have identified him as the person entered on the database. Even if a discrepancy did remain between passport bio data and the watch list the closeness should have merited closer scrutiny.

Seems to me someone responsible for checking goofed.

----------


## Camel Toe

> Now it is clear that pictures are not welcome in this thread. However, when he is on the floor with his injuries on display, next to him is a lady with a very distinctive clothing lying, badly injured. Another picture is around showing here with the smoke still billowing around with them bombs having recently gone off. The famous picture of stumpy lad is after the smoke has cleared. In the picture with the smoke.................he's no where around. no where. Not present and correct. The later picture, the amazing one where he is lying with no one helping him or treating him, and no tourniquet, there is no blood coming from or on his stump. Amazing. Bled dry perhaps? They used an invisible tourniquet? he bled a lot elsewhere and walked over to the chick because he was lonely? 
> 
> Too many pictures from the public for them to get away with it this time.


Could you paraphrase this please?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by jamescollister
> 
> 
> Yahoo news.
> 
> His name was on a list circulated in the US intelligence community, but  his trip to Russia in January 2012 wasn't noticed because his name was  spelled wrong, the official said.
> 
> 
> In most decent watch lists the database is programmed to throw up permutations of given names, family names, dates of birth and nationality. The officer if faced with a lengthy list after first scanning the travel document can then refine the search either at point of contact or perhaps when the flight manifest details are fed into the watch list database. The scope is there to miss targets but most systems allow for legitimate variation within the ethnicity of subjects eg Mohamed, Mahmud, Mohd, etc.  Nevertheless  a scrupulous search should have identified him as the person entered on the database. Even if a discrepancy did remain between passport bio data and the watch list the closeness should have merited closer scrutiny.
> ...


I suppose Cat Stevens should be grateful they only turned him around at immigration and sent him home.

----------


## jamescollister

> Originally Posted by jamescollister
> 
> 
> Yahoo news.
> 
> His name was on a list circulated in the US intelligence community, but  his trip to Russia in January 2012 wasn't noticed because his name was  spelled wrong, the official said.
> 
> 
> In most decent watch lists the database is programmed to throw up permutations of given names, family names, dates of birth and nationality. The officer if faced with a lengthy list after first scanning the travel document can then refine the search either at point of contact or perhaps when the flight manifest details are fed into the watch list database. The scope is there to miss targets but most systems allow for legitimate variation within the ethnicity of subjects eg Mohamed, Mahmud, Mohd, etc.  Nevertheless  a scrupulous search should have identified him as the person entered on the database. Even if a discrepancy did remain between passport bio data and the watch list the closeness should have merited closer scrutiny.
> ...


Sounds all very probable,  except for one little point. Had access to a  lot of data bases in my life and guess what, you can have as many names  as you want [ AKA ] you are not a name but a number.
If the name  doesn't match the number the computer starts sending flags. Be it for  traffic or parking, immigration, police or tax.
Again not the way the  system works, you don't miss a person leaving a country because his  name was misspelled on one data base. 
You being from the UK will have lots of numbers, National insurance number being the main one, but if you have a passport, driving license or have ever been arrested for a crime [ even if not convicted ] you have an Interpol number.
Now of course PC plod or some county cop , immigration officer has no access to these data bases, but when a name and number don't match a screen will appear, saying contact your supervisor or this number etc.
Had a friend detained for $20,000 of back taxes at the airport, not on a terrorist watch list. Perhaps they should hand over the intelligent agencies to the tax department. 
You don't leave a country without someone noticing. Jim

----------


## Rainfall

> Originally Posted by Zooheekock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				So Jeff Baumann is Nick Vogt.....
> ...


This pic?




He's lying behind the women in the distinctive clothing, and on the lower pic, you just can't see what's behind her. Obscured by smoke, Arrendondo with hat who later squeezes the artery of Baumann's right leg when he's in the wheelchair, and the other guys behind the black woman. Look at the fat woman in the white dress, and you can't see any details of her lower body. On the upper pic, the women behind the distinctive one seems to be Campbell.

----------


## Rainfall

> I believe the WMD charge is a Federal one invented by the DHS. Perhaps one of our American posters can confirm.
> 
> Although the definition is below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


Yep, Saddam had WMD after the posthumous change of their definition after all. Case closed. A word of advice to the American posters; why not introduce a blanket mandatory torture for every American citizen to identify terrorists and criminals? Maybe every ten years or so, Muslims every year.

----------


## S Landreth

Boston bomb suspect's aunt: Mosque won't bury Tamerlan Tsarnaev - U.S. News

A Boston-area mosque has refused to hold a funeral for Tamerlan Tsarnaev, the dead suspect in the attack on the Boston Marathon, his aunt said Wednesday.

American authorities have told the family that they can have Tsarnaevs body, and an uncle approached the mosque to request a burial and funeral but was declined, said the aunt, Patimat Suleimanova.

She said that she did not know the name of the mosque but that it was one the family attended. A mosque in Cambridge, Mass., has said that Tsarnaev attended and occasionally caused disruptions and that mosque leaders threatened to kick him out.

A spokesman for the mosque, run by the Islamic Society of Boston, has said that congregants have been questioned by the FBI. The mosque did not immediately return a request for comment Wednesday from NBC News.

Earlier this week, Imam Talal Eid of the Islamic Institute of Boston told The Huffington Post: I would not be willing to do a funeral for him. This is a person who deliberately killed people. There is no room for him as a Muslim.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by jamescollister
> ...


Er, did you do a lot of acid in your youth?

----------


## jamescollister

> Originally Posted by jamescollister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by thegent
> ...


No just wore a uniform. Jim

----------


## Camel Toe

Funny how Railfall can post the same pix Pseudo did but without a deletion.   Maybe it's a matter of the caption being written in English.

I'll never understand how y'all get so wrapped in American news stories.  I guess you have to be a foreigner to pay any attention and appreciate them.  All these mysteries and debates over something none of us are privy to.  It's like so much idle time triggers a neurosis that wanks the brain.

I have to say I'm flattered to be an American in the sense there might be some funky shit happening there almost daily but whatever it is it's more interesting than the boredom you enjoy back home.  We're a violent nation.  You think we don't know that?  You think we never learned to deal with that?  They die, we attend their funerals, we say good bye, we return to work and do our best to pay the bills and have enough left over to buy a burger.

----------


## hazz

> This "discussion" about the "weapons of mass destruction" designation is idiotic. It has nothing to do with the DOJ being "sissies" because it has nothing, as in zero, to do with the WMD label used so cynically by the Bush administration- it simply distinguishes bombs, rockets and similar devices from firearms and other weapons within the legal code. It is slimy to suggest that it impugns the courage of Americans, and to do so is simply beneath contempt. I am no super-patriot, but to turn a terrorist event, even one that fortunately (although many of the posters here seem to think otherwise) resulted in relatively few casualties, into an excuse to bash the people in the country where it occurred is simply disgusting. My opinion of some posters (I'm looking at you, hazz) has slipped to a new low.



courage is resisting our fears and not becoming a slave to them which would be  sissyness or more accurately cowardness.

Increased exposure to the risk of terrorism is the price of living in a free society, as the very freedoms of a free society aid the terrorist in their aims. The question has to be how much freedom are you prepared to give up to protect yourself from terrorism; particularly when you consider just how small terrorism risks are say to being killed in a road accident.

Personally I would say that the risk of terrorism is so small, that with a few exceptions such as cursory security checks at airports, giving up your freedoms is giving into an irrational fear. Look around the world, look at the risks other countries face, consider the freedoms they ahev willing given up in the fight. I think you will find that the US has faced one of the lowest risks and given up more than just about any other nation. Gontaninimo bay is one of the gravest insults the the justice enshrined in your constitution since the mcarthy witch hunts of the cold war.

Now WMD is a serious word with a serious meaning; it means a weapon capable of killing a city, a nation a world, chemical, biological and nuclear. To create a definition which would define a firework as a WMD, or even a grenade for that matter; is an insult to the word WMD, those who have actually died in these atrocities and insults those that such an act was carried out in.... and that would be the american people. It is a crude attempt to instil fear and keep cowards quiet whilst they go off and do something to the accused with is disproportionate to the act.

Now you could say its bush that did it, i didn't vote for the chap and therefore its not my fault or problem. But thats not how democracies work, he got voted in and ran the county in the name of all americans and you are collectively responsible for everything he did with the power you gave him. If you believe he did something seriously wrong then you have the right and duty to go out and protest. Its how you stop your country turning into a totalitarian police state... face more effective that hiding an arsenal in a bunker under your house. So what did you or eve the american people do about this shameful WMD definition, the patriot act and everything else they have taken from you in the name of the war on terror?

To me this WMD law is just another example of fear being successfully used to manipulate the american people. But just look at all the lobbyists, think tanks, the echo chambers, the politicians the most widely used tool they use to manipulate opinion is fear, fear of loosing your job, fear of becoming homeless, fear of the communists, fear of terrorists, fear of loosing your health entitlements, fear of loosing your guns. They don't do this because its the only trick they know. they use it because it works.

collectively america is a nation with many fears, fears which are routinely exploited to influence national opinion and thus public policy... because as a nation you routinely give into those fears rather than face them down and reject that manipulation; you can reasonably be collectively described as a nation of sissies (which yes would include the DOJ staff) who need to grow a pair, despite the front that you put up with the USA chanting. Do this and you might actually save your nation from the 1% who are rapidly stealing the nation from under you.

Know to add a little fairness into what I have said, I must say that I have been greatly disappointed in the behaviour of the british public towards the fear of islamic terrorism. They have allowed their fears to be successfully manipulated t a degree that I and I think any brit living through the 70's and 80's will find embarrassing. But saying that we do at least some instances of the people the courts and parliament successfully telling the government to fuck off on some of their attempts to steady our freedoms over an irrational fear.

----------


## Rainfall

I did not see that Pseudo posted the same pic and it was deleted. If mine goes down, never mind.

We did not have a case of homicide, violent death, or KIA since WW2 in the extented family up to 3rd grade cousins that I'm aware of. Is it the same in your family in America? One of my close cousins killed himself last year with a hand gun in a country where they are unobtainable, though.

----------


## Camel Toe

> I did not see that Pseudo posted the same pic and it was deleted. If mine goes down, never mind.
> 
> We did not have a case of homicide, violent death, or KIA since WW2 in the extented family up to 3rd grade cousins that I'm aware of. Is it the same in your family in America? One of my close cousins killed himself last year with a hand gun in a country where they are unobtainable, though.


No, I don't know of any friend or family member who died by homicide.  But the USA is a big country.  There are plenty of very peaceful cities and towns tho.  I've never lived in one .. wouldn't want to.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Well, it seems the 19 year old boy besieged in his boat transpires to have been unarmed after all. No weapons found at the scene and therefore it is now clear that the self serving rubbish spouted by the gormless police chiefs that there was " an exchange of fire " and that the boy had shot himself was utter bollox.

Boston police have a reputation for corruption and incompetence, and certainly from the press film etc, they are terribly obese, too. 

Fat, lazy and stupid. They seem to conform to the stereotypical bog Irish immigrant copper quite closely.

----------


## Camel Toe

> Fat
> terribly obese


You showered with them?

----------


## Seekingasylum

Frankly, I would not have expected an American of limited education and intelligence to have reacted in any other manner. Infantilism seems to be an omnipresent feature of their behaviour.

The problem you have is that, as much as it pains you, you know I am right but your immaturity and silly bombastic septic ways prevent you from accepting the reality, never mind admitting it.

In some ways you share the same characteristics as the Thai and their inability to admit to failure, an inadequacy which of course impedes progress.

----------


## Seekingasylum

I know this may seem a little churlish but I think it is worth highlighting if only to further illuminate the American tendency to blunder about.

You recall the first time it was disclosed the elder brother was denounced by the russkies as a red clawed terrorist etc. and the FBI consequently investigated and concluded " nothing derogatory was found ".

Now, most halfway literate folk knew they meant to say " detrimental " but what the heck, the spokesman was probably having a bad day. Still, it is symptomatic of terribly sloppy thinking that the poor saps try to use a vocabulary without knowing its meaning. Derogatory means quite something else but with the septics who knows, it may well have been quite Freudian. And it's still being quoted when the issue is discussed.

Gotta laugh, eh?

----------


## Fluke

> I know this may seem a little churlish but I think it is worth highlighting if only to further illuminate the American tendency to blunder about.
> 
> You recall the first time it was disclosed the elder brother was denounced by the russkies as a red clawed terrorist etc. and the FBI consequently investigated and concluded " nothing derogatory was found ".
> 
> Now, most halfway literate folk knew they meant to say " detrimental " but what the heck, the spokesman was probably having a bad day. Still, it is symptomatic of terribly sloppy thinking that the poor saps try to use a vocabulary without knowing its meaning. Derogatory means quite something else but with the septics who knows, it may well have been quite Freudian. And it's still being quoted when the issue is discussed.
> 
> Gotta laugh, eh?


 Derogatory means "_tending to lessen the merit or reputation of a person or_ _thing;"_ so it is quite possible that they did mean to say the word

----------


## jamescollister

> I know this may seem a little churlish but I think it is worth highlighting if only to further illuminate the American tendency to blunder about.
> 
> You recall the first time it was disclosed the elder brother was denounced by the russkies as a red clawed terrorist etc. and the FBI consequently investigated and concluded " nothing derogatory was found ".
> 
> Now, most halfway literate folk knew they meant to say " detrimental " but what the heck, the spokesman was probably having a bad day. Still, it is symptomatic of terribly sloppy thinking that the poor saps try to use a vocabulary without knowing its meaning. Derogatory means quite something else but with the septics who knows, it may well have been quite Freudian. And it's still being quoted when the issue is discussed.
> 
> Gotta laugh, eh?


You seem to have some dislike for the people of the USA and it's law enforcement agencies for some reason. I'm not a yank, but spent 3 months doing ride along s in the US and found them to be good conscientious Police Officers in general. In one case Buht  [ may have spelled it wrong ] Montana the Sheriffs Office I would class as exemplary in it approach to policing by consent.
Now I believe that the UK has the best policing in the world, one of those blue suits I mentioned in an earlier post was 8 year in Birmingham, not the USA but West Midlands. Believe me, when politics sticks it ugly head in, things get covered up.
Still think the FBI screwed up and was running some sort of undercover op, but that doesn't make the people of the USA or it's law enforcement agencies morons or stupid. Jim

----------


## Seekingasylum

One must be wary of the insidious effects of institutionalisation, Jim.

The WM police force, as I recall, had their entire CID force disbanded it was so bent.

----------


## jamescollister

> One must be wary of the insidious effects of institutionalisation, Jim.
> 
> The WM police force, as I recall, had their entire CID force disbanded it was so bent.


Before my time, I'm a child of PACE [if you know what that means ] and it was not the whole CID, but one part. Jim

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> 
> One must be wary of the insidious effects of institutionalisation, Jim.
> 
> The WM police force, as I recall, had their entire CID force disbanded it was so bent.
> 
> 
> Before my time, I'm a child of PACE [if you know what that means ] and it was not the whole CID, but one part. Jim


Splitting hairs, Jim. 

The British police force throughout Britain for decades was positively riven with criminality, extortion, perverting of the course of justice, corruption and violence. Which is why we have PACE among other measures.

But I do agree in part, we are probably the least worst force in the world now.

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by thegent
> ...


  Can anyone who had a degree in English confirm that it was a mistake to use the word "derogotary" ?

----------


## Zooheekock

Any moderately literate native speaker can answer the question and yes, although one can't be 100% sure without knowing the wider context, thegent is very probably right.

----------


## jamescollister

> Originally Posted by jamescollister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by thegent
> ...


By that I take it you don't like the police in general. Can understand that as they tend to do traffic mostly these days [ world wide ] revenue which is the only time most good citizen come in contact with the police.  Yet you would expect them to put their life on the line to save your ass if the shit hit the fan.
By the way if you look at why a certain part of the CID was dis banded you my find a certain MP  had it in for them. Politics and petty vendettas again. Jim

----------


## Fluke

" nothing derogatory was found ".

So this term is incorrect when its used about a person ?

----------


## Fluke

> But still, America elects Presidents who can 't read or write so wtf, eh?


  Which U.S . President was illiterate?

----------


## Seekingasylum

Politics, Jim? 

The entire Serious Crime Squad was disbanded. Over a hundred convictions quashed since most of the evidence they produced was fabricated. Bent as a 9 bob note and they'd been at it for years. 

Surely, you can't be that stupid?

----------


## misskit

> " nothing derogatory was found ".
> 
> So this term is incorrect when its used about a person ?


Fluke, I don't think you are wrong. Just because someone has never heard the word used that way doesn't mean it was used incorrectly.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Fluke
> ...


Er, yes, I can.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> 
>  But still, America elects Presidents who can 't read or write so wtf, eh?
> 
> 
>   Which U.S . President was illiterate?


Scampy, is that you?

Naughty lad.

----------


## piwanoi

> " nothing derogatory was found ".
> 
> So this term is incorrect when its used about a person ?


  IMHO (for what its worth) the statement is spot on, if nothing derogatory was found against the person involved ,to me that would mean the guys "in the clear" Crystal clear in fact  :Smile:

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> 
> " nothing derogatory was found ".
> 
> So this term is incorrect when its used about a person ?
> 
> 
> Fluke, I don't think you are wrong. Just because someone has never heard the word used that way doesn't mean it was used incorrectly.


Indeed, in my neck of the woods calling someone a fucking moronic dipstick is actually a term of profound endearment.

Har, har.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> 
> " nothing derogatory was found ".
> 
> So this term is incorrect when its used about a person ?
> 
> 
>   IMHO (for what its worth) the statement is spot on, if nothing derogatory was found against the person involved ,to me that would mean the guys "in the clear" Crystal clear in fact


Actually, I rather think a bonobo ape's opinion might have more weight.

----------


## Zooheekock

If the FBI had said "Nothing derogatory was found to have been said by the individual" that would be fine but it seems unlikely that they would have come up with an expression like this because, as far as I know (and perhaps I'm wrong here), the FBI generally don't care about people who make derogatory comments or, I suppose, those about whom derogatory comments are made. It's not really important but it seems more likely that they were using the word to mean a fact which casts you in a bad light (like having a machine gun and a box of semtex under the mattress) rather than something which is said which is insulting or demeaning. They're close-ish meanings but they're not the same.

----------


## Zooheekock

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> 
> " nothing derogatory was found ".
> 
> So this term is incorrect when its used about a person ?
> 
> 
>   IMHO (for what its worth) the statement is spot on, if nothing derogatory was found against the person involved ,to me that would mean the guys "in the clear" Crystal clear in fact


As you're not a native speaker, I'm afraid your opinion is of no interest or value.

----------


## misskit

> Originally Posted by misskit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Fluke
> ...


And in my neck of the woods calling someone a pompous old coot is one also. 

Har har har

Just out of curiosity, I've looked around and found a few examples. Here is one.

WASHINGTON  Confidential memos written by William H. Rehnquist for the Nixon administration will not damage his chances of being confirmed as chief justice of the United States, members of the Senate Judiciary Committee said yesterday.

"There's nothing derogatory in them," said Sen. Charles McC. Mathias (R., Md.), one of 10 senators who pressured the Reagan administration to turn the memos over to the committee.

----------


## Zooheekock

Well, maybe (like infer and imply or uninterested and disinterested), a small but useful distinction is being lost but without reading the whole section from which that quotation comes, it's not really possible to know how the word is being used.

----------


## Seekingasylum

As Dan says, without the wider context, who knows what was meant. The judge may have been accused of making scurrilous, derogatory remarks which might have undermined his candidacy as a chap of impeccable impartiality etcetera .

----------


## misskit

Read the whole article.

'Nothing Derogatory' Is Found In Rehnquist's Memos - Philly.com

----------


## pseudolus

> George W Bush wasnt illiterate .
> He received an MBA from Harvard






Anyway - the clean up operation continues with suspect Sunil Tripathi being found dead 

Body pulled from Providence Harbor is missing Brown student Sunil Tripathi | World news | guardian.co.uk

Body pulled from Providence Harbor is missing Brown student Sunil Tripathi
22-year-old missing since March was wrongly identified by online sleuths as a suspected Boston Marathon bomber

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> 
> George W Bush wasnt illiterate .
> He received an MBA from Harvard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They aren't saying what the cause or reasoning for the death is.

I also don't beleive those online "sleuths" identified him by name so he has no reason to be upset. And even if they did, its a total over reaction.

----------


## pseudolus

VOTE FOR STELLA!!!!!!!!!!! 

So a member of the NJ house of representatives has openly said it was a government black ops operation, and she refuses to apologise saying that she has nothing to apologise for. Quite right too. They pluck two lads, assassinate one of them, shoot the other in the throat prior to shipping him off to Gitmo, assassinate another young chap, bring in "crisis actors" and declare marshal law. Wooooooo hoooooooooooooo USA USA USA uSA (all together now, cheer your right to the pursuit of happiness) USA USA USA

----------


## harrybarracuda

> VOTE FOR STELLA!!!!!!!!!!! 
> 
> So a member of the NJ house of representatives has openly said it was a government black ops operation, and she refuses to apologise saying that she has nothing to apologise for. Quite right too. They pluck two lads, assassinate one of them, shoot the other in the throat prior to shipping him off to Gitmo, assassinate another young chap, bring in "crisis actors" and declare marshal law. Wooooooo hoooooooooooooo USA USA USA uSA (all together now, cheer your right to the pursuit of happiness) USA USA USA


Why would you have to apologise for being a deranged Alex Jones listener?

I'm sure the voters will be reminded of her eccentricity come election time.

----------


## Cujo

> VOTE FOR STELLA!!!!!!!!!!! 
> 
> So a member of the NJ house of representatives has openly said it was a government black ops operation, and she refuses to apologise saying that she has nothing to apologise for. Quite right too. They pluck two lads, assassinate one of them, shoot the other in the throat prior to shipping him off to Gitmo, assassinate another young chap, bring in "crisis actors" and declare marshal law. Wooooooo hoooooooooooooo USA USA USA uSA (all together now, cheer your right to the pursuit of happiness) USA USA USA


you're getting nuttier and nuttier.

----------


## koman

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> 
> VOTE FOR STELLA!!!!!!!!!!! 
> 
> So a member of the NJ house of representatives has openly said it was a government black ops operation, and she refuses to apologise saying that she has nothing to apologise for. Quite right too. They pluck two lads, assassinate one of them, shoot the other in the throat prior to shipping him off to Gitmo, assassinate another young chap, bring in "crisis actors" and declare marshal law. Wooooooo hoooooooooooooo USA USA USA uSA (all together now, cheer your right to the pursuit of happiness) USA USA USA
> 
> 
> you're getting nuttier and nuttier.


There are probably members of the NJ house of representatives that believe in Voodoo and witch-craft, and that the earth is flat ....and government plots naturally....  Being elected does not preclude a person from being a loon.. in some places it may actually help .. :smiley laughing:

----------


## Camel Toe

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> 
> VOTE FOR STELLA!!!!!!!!!!! 
> 
> So a member of the NJ house of representatives has openly said it was a government black ops operation, and she refuses to apologise saying that she has nothing to apologise for. Quite right too. They pluck two lads, assassinate one of them, shoot the other in the throat prior to shipping him off to Gitmo, assassinate another young chap, bring in "crisis actors" and declare marshal law. Wooooooo hoooooooooooooo USA USA USA uSA (all together now, cheer your right to the pursuit of happiness) USA USA USA
> 
> 
> you're getting nuttier and nuttier.


Imagine devoting all your free time to whining over Americans and American politics on an Internet forum full of faceless-nameless punters.  Doesn't she have something better to do, like getting laid, modeling her Speedos on a runway in a cross-dresser bar, trolling in a city park, pricing liposuction online, floral arrangements, flossing?  Must not have any social life at all.  Prolly uglier than AO's guacamole.

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by Koojo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by pseudolus
> ...


It's just funny rubbing american stupidity in yankie faces, that's all. 

Oh, I don't spend that long on here, unlike you sunny who, living in the USA, spend 18 hours a day posting on a forum about Thailand. Sad sack of shit that you are. 

Now I know the american Mod will delete this (he deletes anything I write about Americans) 

However, this is on thread because the US government is doing all of these things, and clowns like the above 4 posters are helping them do it by turning a blind eye to it. The US government even admit in the past doing horrendous things to their people (Nuclear testing as recently as 1985!!!!!!!!!!!!) and yet you all refuse to even comprehend that these feckers are playing you. 

Did you see the homeland security release today? "in light of the bombings in Boston".....anyone taking photos...anywhere, or sketching, or standing near a building or on a street or looking at architecture is likely to be a terrorist. 

Gone are the days where a bloke who do anything with out the cops thinking he is Osama Fried Chickens best mate on a reccie. 

You think I am mad? Go and have a proper look at your history, the recent actions by your government to americans and others alike (they see no difference- cattle in the field). I think you are mad for not seeing the truth. Mind you, a forum where a lot of members think their hooker GF's are not all the same and are not only after them for their money...what could one expect? 

 :deadhorsebig:

----------


## piwanoi

^ Delete it Psudo ?,never in a million years, cos no one in their right mind could take your post seriously  :smiley laughing:

----------


## The Big Fella

Can any of the pro Government , everything they say is correct posters explain to me why the police gave an account of a shootout with the surviving suspect who was laying bleeding in a boat and that the SUSPECT  then shot himself in the throat before arrest yet it now turns out he was unarmed so the shootout account is a crock of, and why they felt they need to pepper the boat with gunfire, evidently over 20 rounds, hitting the SUSPECT twice and even it seems a police officer ?

----------


## Humbert

*False Flags, Sharia Law, and Gun Grabs: GOP Lawmakers Embrace The Crazy
by John Avlon* 
False Flags, Sharia Law, and Gun Grabs: GOP Lawmakers Embrace The Crazy - The Daily Beast

A few days after the Boston bombings, Stella Tremblay went to Glenn Beck’s Facebook page to express her conviction that the terror attack was, in fact, orchestrated by the U.S. government.

As Jonathan Swift famously put it, “you cannot reason someone out of something they were not reasoned into.” (Rob Kim/Getty, Corbis)

“The Boston Marathon was a Black Ops ‘terrorist’ attack,” she wrote. “One suspect killed, the other one will be too before they even have a chance to speak. Drones and now ‘terrorist’ attacks by our own Government. Sad day, but a ‘wake up’ to all of us.”

She then linked to a video at Infowars.com called Proof! Boston Marathon Bombing is Staged Terror Attack. 

Tremblay’s post, though, stood out from the wave of post-attack crazy because of her day job: she is a New Hampshire state legislator. 

Like too many enthusiastic dupes, the Republican representative was echoing conspiracy entrepreneurs like Beck and InfoWars’ Alex Jones, who blend dark alternate history with a dystopian future, offering the listeners the “secret truth.”

Tremblay is part of a disturbing trend of – conservative state legislators and even congressmen entertaining conspiracy theories that are creepy and unseemly coming from average citizen, but a sign of civic rot when they start getting parroted by elected officials. 

Of course, craziness is a bipartisan issue, with Republicans frequently pointing to former Congresswoman Cynthia McKinney as a Democratic example – but the right has been particularly prone to paranoia since Bush Derangement Syndrone on the leftt gave way to an epic case of Obama Derangement Syndrome from the other side.

This week in Missouri, state legislators voted to cut funding for the state’s divers license bureau because it had been tasked in 2003 with also overseeing concealed-carry permits. The wife of state Rep. Kenneth Wilson explained – in the words of the Columbia Tribune – that the bureau “was part of a plot to impose United Nations policies in this country. ‘I have been doing some study on U.N. Agenda 21,’ Melissa Wilson… told the committee. ‘With this information going to the federal government, I feel that I will be a target. With Agenda 21, I will be someone who will be put on a watch list.’” She added that Agenda 21 is being pushed through in part because of a mass brainwashing known as the Delphi Technique.

This is shadowy conspiracy theorist stuff, but this theory isn’t just isolated to a few folks in Missouri. Last November, the conservative head of the Georgia state legislature invited his conference to a four-hour briefing on Agenda 21. The invitation read: “How pleasant sounding names are fostering a Socialist plan to change the way we live, eat, learn, and communicate to 'save the earth.'" The presentation was MC’d by a local Tea Party activist who is also a 9/11 Truther, and a Birther.

Even the Economist has felt compelled to weigh in on the absurdity of Agenda 21 conspiracy theories, for the record. 

Adding to the reality-free high pitch of anxiety was the Texas state attorney general who – during the height of the North Korean escalation earlier this month – declared that the real danger to America wasn’t a communist dictatorship threatening to attacks us with nuclear weapons, but the Obama administration. 

“One thing that requires ongoing vigilance is the reality that the state of Texas is coming under a new  assault,” A.G. Greg Abbott said, according to the Waco Tribune, “an assault far more dangerous than what the leader of North Korea threatened when he said he was going to add Austin, Texas, as one of the recipients of his nuclear weapons. The threat that we're getting is the threat from the Obama administration and his political machine."

This is the leading elected law enforcement official in our second-largest state. 

In North Carolina, conservative state law-makers decided to push forward a clearly unconstitutional bill to allow the state "to declare an official religion, in violation of the Establishment Clause of the U.S. Bill of Rights, and seeks to nullify any federal ruling against Christian prayer by public bodies statewide,” in the words of local station WRAL. When one of the sponsoring law makers, Michele Presnell was asked if she would be comfortable with a Muslim prayer to Allah before a public meeting, according to the Raleigh News and Observer, she replied, "No, I do not condone terrorism."

The fact that conspiracy theories are percolating up to local party leaders and even the halls of Congress should be a warning sign for the GOP.

This sickness is starting to infect the halls of Congress. Friday, Congressman Louie Gohmert couldn't resist telling WND radio that, "This administration has so many Muslim brotherhood members that have influence that they just are making wrong decisions for America." 

That remark came just a day after Republicans Jim Jordan of Ohio and Jason Chaffetz of Utah held a hearing "to examine the procurement of ammunition by the Department of Homeland Security and Social Security Administration Office of Inspector General." 

Despite the innocuous language, the hearing represented a capitulation, if not an outright endorsement, of conspiracy theories promoted by the likes of – you guessed it – Alex Jones and InfoWars – namely that the Homeland Security Department is stockpiling ammunition to use against Americans in a massive imposition of martial law. As Media Matters’ Tyler Hanson detailed, these conspiracy theories have been echoed in opinion pieces published in The Daily Caller, Forbes and Fox News – in addition to usual suspects like Breitbart and WorldNetDaily – where Michele Bachmann’s staffers have said she gets much of her “news.” 

Perhaps the highest profile impact of conspiracy theories to date on national policy was the defeat of the universal background check bill – specifically the widespread claims threat that closing existing loopholes would be a first step toward a national gun registry that would in turn bring Hitler-style confiscation to America. That, of course, would in turn lead to martial law, as former Arkansas governor and 2008 Republican presidential candidate Mike Huckabee explicitly claimed on his radio show earlier this month. 


Never mind that the bill explicitly made it a criminal offense to make any such list—fear-fueled hyper-partisan narratives can outweigh facts. As Jonathan Swift famously put it, “you cannot reason someone out of something they were not reasoned into.”

The fact that conspiracy theories are percolating up to local party leaders and even the halls of Congress should be a warning sign for the GOP. As the faithful know, you reap what you sow, and the steady diet of hyper-partisan media has seeded these conspiracy theories in the minds of party activists to the extent that they are starting to shape policy debates. The embarrassing incidents are evidence of a larger problem that needs to be confronted: when you do not condemn the use of hate and fear to serve as a recruiting tool against your political opponents, the ability to reason together is undermined and self-government is compromised. There is a cost to condoning extremism when it seems to benefit “your team.”

Great opinion piece. We have met the enemy and the enemy is us.

----------


## Humbert

> Can any of the pro Government , everything they say is correct posters explain to me why the police gave an account of a shootout with the surviving suspect who was laying bleeding in a boat and that the SUSPECT  then shot himself in the throat before arrest


Can you give us link to this official account? I only heard speculation on this reported by the media.

----------


## pseudolus

^^ That's lovely that is. I hope you sleep better beneath your blanket of police state protection and not having to bother about little things like free will and liberties.

----------


## Boon Mee

> ^^ That's lovely that is. I hope you sleep better beneath your blanket of police state protection and not having to bother about little things like free will and liberties.


Heh...& Mayor Bloomberg came out the other day telling us we must give up certain freedoms/liberties 'for the common good' or some such duck-speak.

----------


## Humbert

^When you drive your automobile the legal speed limit you are giving up some freedoms are you not? I  suppose you think people should just be free to do what ever the fuck they want to?
Didn't hear any complaints from you when Bush curtailed our freedoms under the patriot act.

----------


## Boon Mee

^
Steady on there Humbert and focus your ire in the correct direction.  And, btw, I was dead-set against the Patriot Act from the beginning.  

The Five Rails Against Bombing Suspect Receiving Welfare Taxpayer-Funded Jihad - YouTube

Taxpayer-funded Jihad.

Tamerlan Tsarnaev and his wife received Massachusetts state welfare  payments, Fox's The Five tore into the system for enabling a  "taxpayer-funded jihad."

According to the Boston Herald, Tsarnaev  was receiving state benefits, along with his wife Katherine and their  3-year-old daughter, until 2012 when the family ceased to meet the  income eligibility limits required by the state's Executive Office of  Health and Human Services. The paper also reported that both of  Tsarnaev's parents received state welfare payments at some point.

For  the five Fox co-hosts, this news raises the question of whether the  suspected Boston bombers may have partly funded their plans with  taxpayer money.

"The United States is now a state that sponsors terror," said Greg Gutfeld. "It sponsors its own terror."

His  co-host Andrea Tantaros added that "the worst part" is that Tsarnaev  "wasn't even a citizen" at the point he received the state welfare  benefits. "Can we officially say if you are here on green cards, no  government money?" she asked.

The country is in the very best of hands - not!

Oh, btw, what's the speed limit here in LOS?

----------


## koman

> Oh, btw, what's the speed limit here in LOS?


*It varies in accordance with local BIB funding requirements....
*
Don't you just love all this government conspiricy stuff? ....as if the "government" was some kind of static group that can plan and execute all these events involving countless thousands of people without any credible leaks......but they can't fudge the unemployment numbers without the networks finding out within hours. Everything the "government" plans or does is "breaking news" within 24 hours.

   The government changes all the time...leadership and department heads come and go,  and the whole place is riddled with people just waiting for a chance to rat on each other and score points....people who often can't stand the sight of each other; but somehow this gigantic clustefuck of inefficiency and dog-fighting can pull off  faked terrorist attacks all over the place and keep it all under wraps.....except for the TD insiders that is.....: :rofl:

----------


## beazalbob69

> Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> 
> Oh, btw, what's the speed limit here in LOS?
> 
> 
> *It varies in accordance with local BIB funding requirements....
> *
> Don't you just love all this government conspiricy stuff? ....as if the "government" was some kind of static group that can plan and execute all these events involving countless thousands of people without any credible leaks......but they can't fudge the unemployment numbers without the networks finding out within hours. Everything the "government" plans or does is "breaking news" within 24 hours.
> 
>    The government changes all the time...leadership and department heads come and go,  and the whole place is riddled with people just waiting for a chance to rat on each other and score points....people who often can't stand the sight of each other; but somehow this gigantic clustefuck of inefficiency and dog-fighting can pull off  faked terrorist attacks all over the place and keep it all under wraps.....except for the TD insiders that is.....:


But thats the thing Koman, they dont have to keep anything under wraps. It's all set up in the culture. If you have a opinion that goes against the "correct" opinion it is automatically deemed a "conspiracy" and you are seen as a "tinfoil hat" person. 

The Govt doesn't have to lift a finger as the majority of the population will dismiss anything that doesn't fit. They set up the perfect self sustaining system for keeping sometimes obvious Govt fuck-up's out of the main public's eye.

20 years later they can come out and say that they lied to everyone and by then nobody cares because it's old news.

Skeptic's always want hard evidence but it doesn't matter how much hard evidence they get it still never convinces them because it is engineered to be unbelievable by the majority of the population. People are brought up to think certain ways which is the problem.

----------


## sabang

> "The United States is now a state that sponsors terror,"


Is that supposed to be News?

----------


## ENT

> Originally Posted by koman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> ...


I agree

----------


## beazalbob69

Weird, I was trying to respond to pseudolus's post but it got deleted before I could post it.

Not really a response just a recollection of the aftermath of 9/11.

I remember watching this sorry excuse for a human giving "His" speech after 9/11 live on television. I remember how I and most other Americans I would guess were cheering after He told us that He would hunt down the people responsible for this act of "Terrorism" and justice will be swift and so on and so forth. Then the lying, thieving bastard and His group of trusted insiders goes and invades IRAQ????? WTF???? and everyone just goes along with it like "Ya that'll teach those damn ragheads for blowin us up!'? 

I honestly don't understand the mentality of most of the people of the Country I was born and raised in. 

It was a great Country that helped many other Countries over the years but what does it do to help now? Not much IMO.

----------


## pseudolus

> Weird, I was trying to respond to pseudolus's post but it got deleted before I could post it.
> 
> Not really a response just a recollection of the aftermath of 9/11.
> 
> I remember watching this sorry excuse for a human giving "His" speech after 9/11 live on television. I remember how I and most other Americans I would guess were cheering after He told us that He would hunt down the people responsible for this act of "Terrorism" and justice will be swift and so on and so forth. Then the lying, thieving bastard and His group of trusted insiders goes and invades IRAQ????? WTF???? and everyone just goes along with it like "Ya that'll teach those damn ragheads for blowin us up!'? 
> 
> I honestly don't understand the mentality of most of the people of the Country I was born and raised in. 
> 
> It was a great Country that helped many other Countries over the years but what does it do to help now? Not much IMO.


No worries - an american mod keep deleting things i write especially when it is calling into question the integrity of mass murderer Baby Bush. It was a sensible post simply saying that to try to stop people asking questions by ridiculing them is following the propaganda of child killer and sponsor of terrorism, baby Bush and posted a video of him dishing out his "Don't listen to conspiracy theories or dare to question anything I ever say" speech. This will be deleted soon as well no doubt even though is is completely on topic in the people pushing Bush to be a monster is pushing Obama as well and set the bombs off in Boston...as is all coming to the surface right now... except the blind people continue to mock rather than see.

----------


## beazalbob69

^meet the new boss same as the old boss and it goes on and on and on.....

----------


## ENT

TD's got it's fair share of US admin supporters, it's been well known as a CIA honeytrap for years.

How long before this post gets deleted? Maybe not. Depends on the mods' game plan.

----------


## beazalbob69

Now we have our very own Teak Door Mod's conspiracy!!! Hooray! I cant's take nomore. Was strange though was just a youtube vid of a GWB speech why delete it?

----------


## koman

Yea...I've always felt that TD was a hotbed of US goverment subversion..... :rofl:

----------


## ENT

Yer might be an ex-Brit, but your US leanings are patently obvious, more American than an American even.   :Smile: 

It's OK, Koman, only an idiot would think that big brother aint watching, and don't forget that the CIA was born in SE Asia, ....remember Jim Thompson's saga here?

----------


## beazalbob69

^^well there are a lot of "retired" US govt spook's living in the LOS ain't there? Could very well be the case. I bet you some of the older US expats have knowledge of shit that would keep you awake at night. 

I have heard some stories of a retired US Air Force Communications Engineer that blew my mind. Whether they were factual or not I do not know.

----------


## pseudolus

> Yer might be an ex-Brit, but your US leanings are patently obvious, more American than an American even.  
> 
> It's OK, Koman, only an idiot would think that big brother aint watching, and don't forget that the CIA was born in SE Asia, ....remember Jim Thompson's saga here?


Jim Thompson - Jim = ladies front bottom, Thomson = Small penis. 

All a joke I reckon and a publicity stunt. Or....kiddie fiddler.

----------


## misskit

Well, I for one wouldn't want to be sitting behind a computer writing a bunch of anti US propaganda if they have spooks watching TD. You know they can track down anyone posting and they've got the drones now. They can spot you and drone you, poof. Make it look like an accident. 

I've been hearing for years the consulate in Chiang Mai is a hotbed of spies.

----------


## Fluke

> Weird, I was trying to respond to pseudolus's post but it got deleted before I could post it.
> 
> Not really a response just a recollection of the aftermath of 9/11.
> 
> I remember watching this sorry excuse for a human giving "His" speech after 9/11 live on television. I remember how I and most other Americans I would guess were cheering after He told us that He would hunt down the people responsible for this act of "Terrorism" and justice will be swift and so on and so forth. Then the lying, thieving bastard and His group of trusted insiders goes and invades IRAQ????? WTF???? and everyone just goes along with it like "Ya that'll teach those damn ragheads for blowin us up!'? 
> 
> I honestly don't understand the mentality of most of the people of the Country I was born and raised in. 
> 
> It was a great Country that helped many other Countries over the years but what does it do to help now? Not much IMO.


  The reason for the war in Iraq was because Saddam wouldnt allow weapons inspectors into the Country to inspect , and one of the conditions of the ceasefire of the first Iraq war was that Saddam must allow weapons inspectors into Iraq to visit anywhere any time they like .
   Saddam refused the weapons inspectors entry into Iraq and thus broke the ceasefire agreement and so the war was restarted

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by beazalbob69
> 
> 
> Weird, I was trying to respond to pseudolus's post but it got deleted before I could post it.
> 
> Not really a response just a recollection of the aftermath of 9/11.
> 
> I remember watching this sorry excuse for a human giving "His" speech after 9/11 live on television. I remember how I and most other Americans I would guess were cheering after He told us that He would hunt down the people responsible for this act of "Terrorism" and justice will be swift and so on and so forth. Then the lying, thieving bastard and His group of trusted insiders goes and invades IRAQ????? WTF???? and everyone just goes along with it like "Ya that'll teach those damn ragheads for blowin us up!'? 
> 
> ...


   A Mod did ask people to keep on topic and that the topic of this thread isnt GWB .There is a thread already about GWB , so you can post your posts about him in that thread, isnt that fair enough?

----------


## beazalbob69

> Originally Posted by beazalbob69
> 
> 
> Weird, I was trying to respond to pseudolus's post but it got deleted before I could post it.
> 
> Not really a response just a recollection of the aftermath of 9/11.
> 
> I remember watching this sorry excuse for a human giving "His" speech after 9/11 live on television. I remember how I and most other Americans I would guess were cheering after He told us that He would hunt down the people responsible for this act of "Terrorism" and justice will be swift and so on and so forth. Then the lying, thieving bastard and His group of trusted insiders goes and invades IRAQ????? WTF???? and everyone just goes along with it like "Ya that'll teach those damn ragheads for blowin us up!'? 
> 
> ...


I don't disagree with you, but it was a perfect time to get Americans to agree to go back to Iraq wasn't it? Just like every other time that America decided to go to or enter a war there was always a catalyst. They all carry many unanswered questions,  inconsistencies and outright lies. 9/11 was no different.

Mabey the Boston Bombings will be used as another catalyst for yet another pointless war on "Terror".

----------


## koman

> Originally Posted by beazalbob69
> 
> 
> Weird, I was trying to respond to pseudolus's post but it got deleted before I could post it.
> 
> Not really a response just a recollection of the aftermath of 9/11.
> 
> I remember watching this sorry excuse for a human giving "His" speech after 9/11 live on television. I remember how I and most other Americans I would guess were cheering after He told us that He would hunt down the people responsible for this act of "Terrorism" and justice will be swift and so on and so forth. Then the lying, thieving bastard and His group of trusted insiders goes and invades IRAQ????? WTF???? and everyone just goes along with it like "Ya that'll teach those damn ragheads for blowin us up!'? 
> 
> ...


Between the first and second Gulf wars, the UN passed ten seperate resolutions in connection with Iraq disarmament.  All of them were ignored by Iraq....including inspections which were agreed to by Iraq but dishonoured when the inspection teams went there.   Saddam acted as if he was hiding WMD's   He was known to have had biological, chemical and nuclear programs at one time...and there was the infamous Babylon gun deveopled by Gerry Bull, (a rogue Canadian Phd with a global reputaiton in weapons development).....which Saddam had commissioned, and which was reputed to have the capability of firing shells right into Tel-Aviv...shells with chemical and/or biological agents on board.

Bull was shot dead in Brussels.....likely by the Mossad....  Every intelligence service in the free world believed that several secret weapons programs existed inside Iraq...and leaders like Bush, Blair etc acted on those reports.    Saddam was a master of deception and manipulation.  

On 8 November 2002, the Security Council passed Resolution 1441 by a unanimous 150 vote.   Even Russia, China and  most Arab countries  voted in favor, giving Resolution 1441 wider support than even the 1990 Gulf War resolution!

Now,  what is the point of having the UN pass ten consecutive resolutions followed by an eleventh omnibus and final resolution,  if nobody is going to take steps to enforce them? 

  The US and coalition forces acted as a result of UN 1441...  who else was going to  enforce it?  

If nobody enforces these things then they are completely pointless and nobody will ever bother to pay any attention to them.

In addition to all of the above, the UN sanctioned "no fly" zone over Northern Iraq which was established to protect the Kurdish minority from the same fate some of the folks down around Basra had suffered at the hands of Saddam.......was frequently challenged and interfered with by Iraq's air force....in clear violation of the UN resolutions stated above. 

Those chronic anti-American...anti-Western critics who are always citing the UN to support their positions, always seem to totally ignore the same UN when it does not fit with their views on a particular situation.

This is why Iraq was invaded.  To bring down the Baath regime (which in itself was not part of UN1441 but it had become necessary in order to fully enforce it.) ....force a disarmament in accordance with UN 1441;   and make an attempt to establish some kind of democratic state in a country which is basically tribal,  and internally divided along deep ethnic and religious lines.  It had been held together at gunpoint by Saddam for decades.

    The latter part (democratization)  was clearly a bit of mis-adventure,  or perhaps more like a bit of wishful thinking on the part of the US.....and that is why we have seen the ongoing insurgence and civil war that broke out after the Baath regime was dismantled.   

Selective memories are always in evidence in matters of US intervention it seems.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

WMD = Willful Moronic Deception

----------


## beazalbob69

> and make an attempt to establish some kind of democratic state in a country which is basically tribal, and internally divided along deep ethnic and religious lines. It had been held together at gunpoint by Saddam for decades.


But what gives the west the right to force a system (Democracy) on anybody? A democratic system of govt has not even proven itself to be the end all be all of systems. It proved to be worse for Iraq and it will prove to be worse for any other country that the west decides to enforce it upon.

----------


## piwanoi

> TD's got it's fair share of US admin supporters, it's been well known as a CIA honeytrap for years.
> 
> How long before this post gets deleted? Maybe not. Depends on the mods' game plan.


 Personally Ent ,for the life in my I cannot understand why any ones post should be deleted just so long as it does not degenerate into personal insults ,after all its just a point of view put forward by whoever, left ,right ,middle of the road , which forms the bedrock of free speech and true democracy , and when some one edits some ones opinion merely cos they do not agree with it ,then free speech and democracy as we know it becomes a sick joke.  :Smile:  as for being off topic as an ecuse ,nah one thing very quickly leads to another and and soon its deemed "off topic" ,its totaly impossible for the human mind to stay rigidly on topic and thats the whole truth of the matter.

----------


## beazalbob69

> Originally Posted by ENT
> 
> 
> TD's got it's fair share of US admin supporters, it's been well known as a CIA honeytrap for years.
> 
> How long before this post gets deleted? Maybe not. Depends on the mods' game plan.
> 
> 
>  Personally Ent ,for the life in my I cannot understand why any ones post should be deleted just so long as it does not degenerate into personal insults ,after all its just a point of view put forward by whoever, left ,right ,middle of the road , which forms the bedrock of free speech and true democracy , and when some one edits some ones opinion merely cos they do not agree with it ,then free speech and democracy as we know it becomes a sick joke.


I saw a Thread by pseudolus get deleted I would assume because it was very anti GWB and I know because I was in the middle of Quoting it so it does indeed happen on TD. Free speech only goes so far.

----------


## ENT

> Well, I for one wouldn't want to be sitting behind a computer writing a bunch of anti US propaganda if they have spooks watching TD. You know they can track down anyone posting and they've got the drones now. They can spot you and drone you, poof. Make it look like an accident. 
> 
> I've been hearing for years the consulate in Chiang Mai is a hotbed of spies.


Already known and accepted. I'm too old to worry about it.

I'm sure "they" have better things to do than to hunt down an Ent.   :Smile:

----------


## ENT

> Originally Posted by piwanoi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by ENT
> ...


That's how it is.

----------


## misskit

No grand conspiracy. If you read Teak Door Secrets, it gives forum rules. Here's what is stated about news threads.

The News Forum is suprisingly enough exactly that, it is for news from what people would consider news sites, yes even Fox News is considered a news site, but JoeBloggsIHateWhatever.blogspot.com is not a news site, it is a blog, so if you want to post a news story post it, also post where the news story comes from, if you don't then it will just be trashed, and no, we don't bother private messaging you when we trash your crap because you couldn't even be bothered to post the story and where it comes from together.
Remember, the News Forum isn't for posting youtube clips or discussing your repo, it isn't for asking why your off topic posts got trashed, it is for news only, your repo is not and will never be "NEWS". 

So this post can be trashed too since it is off topic.

----------


## pseudolus

> No grand conspiracy. If you read Teak Door Secrets, it gives forum rules. Here's what is stated about news threads.


Oh yues - I see now. I was having trouble finding the forum rules, and only have for guidance a PM from a MOD saying, in response to question about Rules "do you think you need them?"

but anyway, found them and here they are

TEAK DOOR SECRETS

. just in case anyone was wondering..... like....

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by beazalbob69
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by piwanoi
> ...


  It isnt about free speech, its about sticking to the subject of the thread

----------


## ENT

^ So? What's your point?

----------


## Fluke

> ^ So? What's your point?


  That posts got deleted for going off topic .
Quite plain and simple

----------


## Tom Sawyer

Well as we can all see, this entire web board is winding down. Bob the builder is the direction..

----------


## Camel Toe

> I have heard some stories of a retired US Air Force Communications Engineer that blew my mind. Whether they were factual or not I do not know.


Don't let being factual or not stop your mind from blowing.   :Smile:

----------


## pickel

> Well as we can all see, this entire web board is winding down. Bob the builder is the direction..


I've been here 5 years and that's always been the rules, so take your tinfoil hat off.

----------


## Boon Mee

Well, to get back on topic, check this out.  Even the left-liberal's hero Bill Maher believes America is a Police State.

Anyone watching the farce that was the Boston Police tearing thru neighborhoods in armored military vehicles, busting into homes w/out warrants can come to that conclusion.  The perp wasn't even armed.

Bill Maher slams Boston police - Kevin Cirilli - POLITICO.com

----------


## Boon Mee

> ^When you drive your automobile the legal speed limit you are giving up some freedoms are you not? I  suppose you think people should just be free to do what ever the fuck they want to?
> Didn't hear any complaints from you when Bush curtailed our freedoms under the patriot act.


For those Nanny Staters otherwise referred to as Statists, a open-minded look at the following is in order:

The Threat Of Mayor Bloombergs Personal Reading Of The Constitution.

Tyranny is the operative word here.

----------


## bsnub

> Even the left-liberal's hero Bill Maher believes America is a Police State.


The Reagan and two Bush administrations saw to this.

----------


## koman

Obviously Mr Mahar has never lived in, or even visited a "police state".    Mr Maher makes absurd statements on a daily basis.  He is just a comedian and TV talking head FFS.  I enjoy his show, but take his comments for what they are....satire.

A bunch of wound up hyper active cops aping for the TV cameras and getting their reports mixed up because of irresponsible radio chatter hardly consitutes a police state.  

In places like Arizona, illegal (sorry, un-documented) immigrants are swarming over the fences and the cops can't even ask them for ID without a whole list of pre-conditions..  We are not suppsed to call them illegal any more even though they have broken immigrations laws.  Fence climbing is not an approved method of entry.

 In this very unique police state, it is now considered improper to call violations of the law "illegal" acts....they are simply un-documented acts... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):    None of these things are typical characteristics of a police state I'm afraid.

  Already the poor little ex-soviet bomber has been given his rights to remain silent and a whole army of lawyers are lining up for his defence. 

  The cops having spent several days tripping over each others feet and getting their messages mixed up are being roasted while the actual criminal is rapidly become the victim.

People from every corner of the world seem to prefer a police state because they are breaking down the fences to get in, sign up for the welfare and free stuff, and they seem more than willing to take their chances with the police.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Humbert

> Anyone watching the farce that was the Boston Police tearing thru neighborhoods in armored military vehicles, busting into homes w/out warrants can come to that conclusion.  The perp wasn't even armed.


Boon Mee the re-born civil libertarian. The hypocricy is pricless.

The perp wasn't even armed. Of course he was armed during the earlier shootout with police so they had no reason to  assume otherwise.

You know, I said earlier that putting 9000 law-enforcement officers on the street stretched the margins of credulity however it doesn't logically follow that every single action by the police was therefore flawed.

----------


## pseudolus

> In places like Arizona, illegal (sorry, un-documented) immigrants are swarming over the fences and the cops can't even ask them for ID without a whole list of pre-conditions


Ahh but the grand scheme is to rid the world of borders so there is no great desire to stop these people getting in. Eurodisney, that great communistic politburo, with its open borders started as a trade agreement in the same way that NAFTA will drop borders in NA, exactly as is being discussed in ASEAN, a trade agreement which is already talking about dropping visa requirements in the region. 

Open borders but the people around the world controlled by the state.

----------


## koman

> Originally Posted by koman
> 
> and make an attempt to establish some kind of democratic state in a country which is basically tribal, and internally divided along deep ethnic and religious lines. It had been held together at gunpoint by Saddam for decades.
> 
> 
> But what gives the west the right to force a system (Democracy) on anybody? A democratic system of govt has not even proven itself to be the end all be all of systems. It proved to be worse for Iraq and it will prove to be worse for any other country that the west decides to enforce it upon.



I never suggested it was right, or the best.  In fact I said it was a mis-adventure and a bit of wishful thinking.

However; the fact that a great many ME countries are in the process of trying to gain some kind of democracy would suggest that most people feel that despite all of the apparent shortcomings, it's a lot better than being ruled by some dictator with a "secret police" force rounding up anyone who opposes or complains.

We tend to forget that most of the ME has been fought over for thousands of years and the only time it's ever really been anything like stable is when it's been under the heel of some colonial power and ruled with an iron fist.  The Ottomans probably did about as good a job as anybody.. but it took them centuries....and we complain because the US could not do it in six months.

----------


## pseudolus

> The perp wasn't even armed. Of course he was armed during the earlier shootout with police so they had no reason to  assume otherwise.


Source please that categorically proves there was a shoot out involving these two. 

 ....the details of that all seem a little sketchy don't they. Uni copper Sean Collier reported dead in a hail of bullets and home made grenades and IED's the brothers planted all around Boston...........and yet, when it comes down to it, the chap is buried, the verdict in the press is that the brothers killed him. The is just as much evidence to suggest a couple of gang bangers wanted his car.....

----------


## pseudolus

> However; the fact that a great many ME countries are in the process of trying to gain some kind of democracy would suggest that most people feel that despite all of the apparent shortcomings, it's a lot better than being ruled by some dictator with a "secret police" force rounding up anyone who opposes or complains.


You are aware that in most of these countries, the "uprising" has been from NON resident, imported mujahadin, again armed by the US to over throw the leaders of that country to install a puppet government and a private central bank? These are the same "terrorists" that the US is fighting in Afghanistan, and in a lot of cases they are simply taking the guns and money the US give them in Syria etc and taking it straight to Afghanistan. 

oh, and this is on thread because the CIA developed IEDs, in particular the pressure cooker bomb, for these terrorists to use against the Russians. Karma perhaps?

----------


## Humbert

> Source please that categorically proves there was a shoot out involving these two.


Boston Bombing Suspects, Tzarnaev Brothers, Had One Gun During Shootout With Police: Officials

OnHand &mdash; Pictures of Tsarneav Brothers Shootout In Watertown, MA
shootout-pictures

Eyewitness photos of shootout with Boston bombings suspects hit the Web

Is that enough for you?

----------


## ENT

> Originally Posted by misskit
> 
> 
> No grand conspiracy. If you read Teak Door Secrets, it gives forum rules. Here's what is stated about news threads.
> 
> 
> Oh yues - I see now. I was having trouble finding the forum rules, and only have for guidance a PM from a MOD saying, in response to question about Rules "do you think you need them?"
> 
> but anyway, found them and here they are
> ...


That link's for ThaiVisa.

----------


## koman

> Originally Posted by koman
> 
> 
> However; the fact that a great many ME countries are in the process of trying to gain some kind of democracy would suggest that most people feel that despite all of the apparent shortcomings, it's a lot better than being ruled by some dictator with a "secret police" force rounding up anyone who opposes or complains.
> 
> 
> You are aware that in most of these countries, the "uprising" has been from NON resident, imported mujahadin, again armed by the US to over throw the leaders of that country to install a puppet government and a private central bank? These are the same "terrorists" that the US is fighting in Afghanistan, and in a lot of cases they are simply taking the guns and money the US give them in Syria etc and taking it straight to Afghanistan. 
> 
> oh, and this is on thread because the CIA developed IEDs, in particular the pressure cooker bomb, for these terrorists to use against the Russians. Karma perhaps?


Really?  Well that* is* news.   I was under the impression that the leaders of some of these countries were already "puppets" of the US.  That is what all the anti-US news sources have been telling us for years......so the great secret you are now revealing to us is that  those ME dictators were not really US puppets after all; or is it that the US just did not like their existing puppets, so they hired a bunch of mujahadin to take them out and form new puppet governments..... :smiley laughing: 

Just goes to show that the mujahadin will work for anybody.....huh.... :Smile:

----------


## koman

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> Source please that categorically proves there was a shoot out involving these two.
> 
> 
> Boston Bombing Suspects, Tzarnaev Brothers, Had One Gun During Shootout With Police: Officials
> 
> OnHand &mdash; Pictures of Tsarneav Brothers Shootout In Watertown, MA
> shootout-pictures
> ...


Of course not.... videos...eyewitness accounts... ballistics reports.....call that evidence..... :smiley laughing:

----------


## pseudolus

Boston Bombing Suspects, Tzarnaev Brothers, Had One Gun During Shootout With Police: Officials

"Two U.S. officials say investigators in the Boston bombings have recovered only one handgun believed to have been used in a gun battle with police."

believed. Repeat, believed. 


OnHand &mdash; Pictures of Tsarneav Brothers Shootout In Watertown, MA
shootout-pictures

Seriously? Did you even look at this link? Get on hand . com? Couple of gang bangers perhaps? Not wearing the same clothes? Where did they get the pressure cooker bomb that you can not see from? Dreamer, laddy, dreamer. 

Eyewitness photos of shootout with Boston bombings suspects hit the Web

Same same - blurry pictures. more likely to be the cops shooting the fuck out of something like a cat up a tree. 


in answer to your question.........no that is not good enough for me and should not be good enough for you. My god, if I put up a load of shit like this supporting my point of view, you would Red me and call me a wanker. Clear the brainwashing from your head, turn CNN off, and look at what you just stuck up. It's nothing. Nothing at all.  :mid:

----------


## Humbert

> Of course not.... videos...eyewitness accounts... ballistics reports.....call that evidence.....


They also had the dead body of the older brother numbskull. So I guess that's pretty conclusive proof that he was there.

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> Of course not.... videos...eyewitness accounts... ballistics reports.....call that evidence.....
> 
> 
> They also had the dead body of the older brother numbskull. So I guess that's pretty conclusive proof that he was there.


Really? got any proof of that? Not as if the law enforcement has never moved dead bodies about before, you know. 

Keep believing the lies mate, you are doing their work for them very nicely.

----------


## Camel Toe

> Eyewitness photos of shootout with Boston bombings suspects hit the Web


Got any more four-day-old news photos for us?    :rofl: 
Tedious boring twat.

----------


## Humbert

> Really? got any proof of that? Not as if the law enforcement has never moved dead bodies about before, you know.  
> Keep believing the lies mate, you are doing their work for them very nicely.


Believe nothing mate except your own inner voices. I hope you have loving family who can help you through your problems.

----------


## pseudolus

> Eyewitness photos of shootout with Boston bombings suspects hit the Web
> 			
> 		
> 
> Got any more four-day-old news photos for us?   
> Tedious boring twat.


NO FLAMING ALLOWED IN NEWS SECTION. 

PUT THIS CRETIN IN JAIL. 

does not even realise that I was commenting on Humberts contribution who supplied those links... heads straight for my posts to flame. 

Yawn-

 :ourrules:

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> Really? got any proof of that? Not as if the law enforcement has never moved dead bodies about before, you know.  
> Keep believing the lies mate, you are doing their work for them very nicely.
> 
> 
> Believe nothing mate except your own inner voices. I hope you have loving family who can help you through your problems.


well, you believe what 6 news syndicate owners tell you, who also own the perpetrators of this action (us government), and I believe what my eyes tell me. Which do you think has a greater propensity to make shit up?

----------


## Camel Toe

> in answer to your question.........no that is not good enough for me and should not be good enough for you.


You're not American.  Why should anything be good enough for you?   It's not your country, get it?

----------


## beazalbob69

> Boston Bombing Suspects, Tzarnaev Brothers, Had One Gun During Shootout With Police: Officials
> 
> "Two U.S. officials say investigators in the Boston bombings have recovered only one handgun *believed* to have been used in a gun battle with police."
> 
> *believed*. Repeat,* believed*.


Funny how that one little word changes the whole meaning innit?

Mabey thats why most regular folks suck in court they don't get that small changes in a phrase mean a lot. Saying "I didn't do it" or "Yes, I did do that" is very different than saying "I lack information so cannot admit or deny the accusation". It's all in the way you say it. 

That's why so many people believe "theories" are "facts". Very small yet profound difference.

----------


## Humbert

> Originally Posted by Humbert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by pseudolus
> ...


So the lizard men moved the body. I should have thought of that first.

----------


## Camel Toe

Don't get me started on lizardmen! 

Why is any of this important to a non-American?  If the country is filled with seppos and the media lies, and the girls only shag good looking men, and drones give you the creeps, don't go there.  Stay in Thailand where the girls think you hansum man and the impoverished defer to you.

----------


## sabang

For pseudless-

*The changing facts in the Boston investigation*

_Important details like the suspects' weapons, NYC plans and the shootout keep changing. It's fueling conspiracies

While its understandable that initial leads and assertions might end up being wrong in a dynamic situation like the aftermath of the Boston Marathon bombing, wholesale contradictions can encourage skepticism of the motives of those releasing inaccuracies  as with initial, false reports that Osama bin Laden hid behind his wife when U.S. forces shot him. Another effect of changing details can be to encourage conspiracy theorists who latch onto inconsistencies, and to undermine trust in authorities._

full article- The changing facts in the Boston investigation - Salon.com

----------


## beazalbob69

> Don't get me started on lizardmen! 
> 
> Why is any of this important to a non-American?  If the country is filled with seppos and the media lies, and the girls only shag good looking men, and drones give you the creeps, don't go there.  Stay in Thailand where the girls think you hansum man and the impoverished defer to you.


Yeah why is this important to a non-American? We should be discussing how shitty Thailand and Thai people are. We hardly ever see that on TD and I for one think we should see more of it! :bananaman: 

Back on topic I would guess that non-Americans are interested in American problems because they are western problems not just American problems. Add to that American problems seem to be more interesting to most for some reason. 

Horrible shit like this happens everywhere but the Media really latch onto it when it's America. If it happens in Thailand the Thai news covers it. If it happens in America the whole world covers it. That's the difference.

----------


## beazalbob69

> For pseudless-
> 
> *The changing facts in the Boston investigation*
> 
> _Important details like the suspects' weapons, NYC plans and the shootout keep changing. It's fueling conspiracies
> 
> While its understandable that initial leads and assertions might end up being wrong in a dynamic situation like the aftermath of the Boston Marathon bombing, wholesale contradictions can encourage skepticism of the motives of those releasing inaccuracies  as with initial, false reports that Osama bin Laden hid behind his wife when U.S. forces shot him. Another effect of changing details can be to encourage conspiracy theorists who latch onto inconsistencies, and to undermine trust in authorities._
> 
> full article- The changing facts in the Boston investigation - Salon.com


Happens every time an act of "Terrorism" occurs in the USA. Don't know why. Like I said before mabey the Govt wants conspiracy theories for some reason. Mabey to divert attention from the systematic destruction of the US?

----------


## Camel Toe

> Horrible shit like this happens everywhere but the Media really latch onto it when it's America. If it happens in Thailand the Thai news covers it. If it happens in America the whole world covers it. That's the difference.


Yes, but why?  Should we Yanks be flattered being the standard to which others should be judged?  I certainly don't see it that way.  I left my country in 1981.  If it were for me I'd still be there.  Maybe it used to be something grand but it isn't any more.  Why rag on her?  Can you think of a nation where things are better today than they were in years past?  I can't.

It's America that has to live with America.  It's our problem, not yours.  Does anyone really think their foreign whining will make things better in their country?  Is anyone in America listening to you?  Got no oil reserves you say .. got no other natural resources we need?  Go shag a goat.

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Humbert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by pseudolus
> ...


Jaysus.
EVERYTHING is a conspiracy with you isn't it.

----------


## Camel Toe

Neurosis mate.

----------


## sabang

Condolences from your friends in Syria-

----------


## Boon Mee

OK all you conspiracy theory fans out there - what was the reason Tsarnaev was Mirandized?

For 16 hours he was singing like a bird giving up all kinds of useful information on more terror plots etc until a representative from the US Attorney's Office stepped in and read him his Miranda rights.

----------


## misskit

^ Source?

----------


## Boon Mee

> ^ Source?


Mirandizing Tsarnaev — the left strikes again | Power Line

----------


## Mid

better question is why was he not given his Miranda rights from the beginning ?

----------


## Boon Mee

> better question is why was he not given his Miranda rights from the beginning ?


In a terrorist action such as this?

You must be joking...

----------


## misskit

> For 16 hours he was singing like a bird giving up all kinds of useful information on more terror plots etc until a representative from the US Attorney's Office stepped in and read him his Miranda rights.


After reading the link and the links it was linked to, I didn't find anything that said he was giving up useful info on more terror plots.

I think you made it up.

----------


## pseudolus

> better question is why was he not given his Miranda rights from the beginning ?


Very pertinent. Apparently the idea was that f they could not fake his confession they could then send him to GITMO (the place Obama was going to close 5 years ago).

----------


## misskit

^ Source?

----------


## Camel Toe

The Sun

----------


## Mid

> Originally Posted by Mid
> 
> 
> better question is why was he not given his Miranda rights from the beginning ?
> 
> 
> In a terrorist action such as this?
> 
> You must be joking...




kata.deviantart.com 

what used to set America apart and make her great is now torn down and discarded as you become equal to those who despise you .

----------


## Boon Mee

> ^ Source?


You didn't hear about Obama's plan to close GITMO?

----------


## Norton

> In a terrorist action such as this?  You must be joking...


FBI can interrogate without giving Miranda, if detainee is deemed an eminent "threat to public safety". Hardly the case here. Should have been read his Miranda Rights.

Your link is incorrect. Judges can and have read Miranda to suspects. Miranda can be given anytime during the arrest process. Normally done upon arrest.

FBI got it wrong. By not reading his rights and interrogating him without defense council, they have given the defense a weapon. Prosecution and the judge rightly insisted he be given Miranda in court.

----------


## misskit

> Originally Posted by misskit
> 
> 
> ^ Source?
> 
> 
> You didn't hear about Obama's plan to close GITMO?


Didn't hear about the plan to send the bomber to GITMO if he didn't confess. Where's the link?

Just as I didn't hear about his giving up info about other terrorist plots like you said. Where's the link?

Or is your source Uranus.com?

----------


## piwanoi

> The Sun


 Classic reply  :rofl:

----------


## Mid

> Uranus.com


 :Smile:  ...

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> 
> In a terrorist action such as this?  You must be joking...
> 
> 
> FBI can interrogate without giving Miranda, if detainee is deemed an eminent "threat to public safety". Hardly the case here. Should have been read his Miranda Rights.
> 
> Your link is incorrect. Judges can and have read Miranda to suspects. Miranda can be given anytime during the arrest process. Normally done upon arrest.
> 
> FBI got it wrong. By not reading his rights and interrogating him without defense council, they have given the defense a weapon. Prosecution and the judge rightly insisted he be given Miranda in court.


Not doubting your slant on whether or not Miranda can/should be given but the link is from a practicing attorney.  Regardless, the information Tsarnaev was giving up was worth more in the long run than the 'hit' prosecuters would take later.

----------


## pseudolus

> ^ Source?


one of a gazzilion

Badly wounded Boston Marathon bombing suspect responding to questions - U.S. News




> Secretary of Defense Chuck Hagel said Sunday he has not seen evidence to link the bombings to any militant or terrorist group, and declined to speculate on whether or not Tsarnaev could be sent to Guantanamo Bay.






> The Sun


....but a fool like you thinks there is a difference in message between the Sun, the Times, and the other Murdoch rags? Fool.

----------


## Mid

> Regardless, the information Tsarnaev was giving up  was worth more in the long run than the 'hit' prosecuters would take  later.


source ?  :mid: 

oh that's right 




> Originally Posted by misskit
> 
> Uranus.com
> 
> 
>  ...

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> 
>  Regardless, the information Tsarnaev was giving up  was worth more in the long run than the 'hit' prosecuters would take  later.
> 
> 
> source ?


There are none so blind than those who will not see.  

Obviously, to the most casual observer, this Tsarnaev cat had/has a lot of knowledge re other sleeper cells already been reported on in the Statist Media.

We suppose Miranda should have been given to KSM too?  :rofl:

----------


## misskit

> one of a gazzilion
> 
> Badly wounded Boston Marathon bombing suspect responding to questions - U.S. News


Where did the info come from that he was going to GITMO if he didn't confess?

You and Boon T. both start off with something that is true then run right off the rails by adding your on "facts". I'm challenging the parts you made up, not what is widely reported in the news.

----------


## Cujo

I really don't think these two dipsticks are linked to any particular militant group or terror oragnization.
The whole thing was an amateurish fiasco.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> 
> 
> one of a gazzilion
> 
> Badly wounded Boston Marathon bombing suspect responding to questions - U.S. News
> 
> 
> ...


So, do you think Tsarnaev should have been shut down after spilling the beans for 16 hours?

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> 
> 
> one of a gazzilion
> 
> Badly wounded Boston Marathon bombing suspect responding to questions - U.S. News
> 
> 
> ...


read it for yourself. There is only one reason not to give the miranda, and that is to follow up questioning in a torture and death camp (Gitmo one of many), or to ship him off to Saudi for some special attention. 

You Obamarama bots are so funny - believe all the Brand Obama nice guy with out realising that Barry is a mean arsed child killer and this boy would be dust. Lucky for him, they shot his throat out (unarmed as he was so could not have done it himself as the cops first said) and can write all the confessions they want. 

Booners - the CIA and FBI knew about these poor boys for years and did fuck all apart from fit them up for this false flag mission. You think they would act on other information? 

Here's a bet. The poor voiceless khunt will confess to terror training in Venezuelan terror camps and drug cartels funding them...... and on into S America the war on Free will roll.

----------


## misskit

> So, do you think Tsarnaev should have been shut down after spilling the beans for 16 hours?


I think he probably spilled every bean he had within the first few minutes of his interview. That is just my opinion.

Now, where did you find out the inside scoop about his giving up info on other terror plots? I'd really like to read it. I read and read and never find out anything about it other than your statement on TD. That's why I think you pulled it from uranus.com

----------


## misskit

> You Obamarama bots are so funny


Oh, I beg to differ. You loony tunes are much funnier. Really.

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> 
> 
> You Obamarama bots are so funny 
> 
> 
> Oh, I beg to differ. You loony tunes are much funnier. Really.


How sad. All I support is an end to needless death and violence in the world, especially that caused in the name of "promoting democracy". All you support is a man / regime who bombs schools, hospitals and places of worship with a nod of his head as another drone takes off. 

My conscience is clear. Yours need a bit of searching perhaps.

----------


## misskit

^ I'll cry myself to sleep tonight.  :mid:

----------


## Storekeeper

> Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> 
> 
> So, do you think Tsarnaev should have been shut down after spilling the beans for 16 hours?
> 
> 
> I think he probably spilled every bean he had within the first few minutes of his interview. That is just my opinion.
> 
> Now, where did you find out the inside scoop about his giving up info on other terror plots? I'd really like to read it. I read and read and never find out anything about it other than your statement on TD. That's why I think you pulled it from uranus.com


I think you're probably right misskit. Poor sap .... probably he's simply the sour result of the negative influence of his brother. Biden was probably right calling the older brother a wannnabee jihadi.

----------


## Boon Mee

Now where do you suppose the FBI got the info to try and chase down this 12 man sleeper cell?

No doubt from Tsarnaev during those 16 hours:

FBI hunting for 12-strong terrorist 'sleeper cell' linked to Boston bombing suspects - World - DNA

----------


## Cujo

> Now where do you suppose the FBI got the info to try and chase down this 12 man sleeper cell?
> 
> No doubt from Tsarnaev during those 16 hours:
> 
> FBI hunting for 12-strong terrorist 'sleeper cell' linked to Boston bombing suspects - World - DNA


Do you believe it?

----------


## Humbert

:smiley laughing: 


> Now where do you suppose the FBI got the info to try and chase down this 12 man sleeper cell?
> 
> No doubt from Tsarnaev during those 16 hours:
> 
> FBI hunting for 12-strong terrorist 'sleeper cell' linked to Boston bombing suspects - World - DNA


According to Boon Mee's week old breaking news:

A source close to the investigation said that they have no doubt the brothers were not acting alone. The devices used to detonate the two bombs were highly sophisticated and not the kind of thing people learn from Google.

A source close to the investigation.  :smiley laughing: 

No not from google. From Al Qaeda's Inspiration magazine.

----------


## Boon Mee

^
And your point is/was?  :mid:

----------


## pseudolus

> ^
> And your point is/was?


Be Afraid - Be very Scared. No One is safe. Terror Alert Light up to RED and Dangerous. We will do everything we can to protect you from our press release saying that there might be 12 people in the US not happy with the way things are. You might have to give up some more liberties and accept more searches and invasions of your privacy, but we promise to investigate the press release we just made up. BE SCARED - LET FEAR RULE YOU. 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


........Saps.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> 
> 
> ^
> And your point is/was? 
> 
> 
> Be Afraid - Be very Scared. No One is safe. Terror Alert Light up to RED and Dangerous. We will do everything we can to protect you from our press release saying that there might be 12 people in the US not happy with the way things are. You might have to give up some more liberties and accept more searches and invasions of your privacy, but we promise to investigate the press release we just made up. BE SCARED - LET FEAR RULE YOU. 
> 
> ...


Heh...9 most dangerous words in the English language:

"We're from the government and we're here to help" -- Ronald Maximus

----------


## piwanoi

Be Afraid? The Yanks must have hearts like Lions ,I mean lets have it right 4,000 people a year ritually sacrificed in New York and no one gives a shit ! :smiley laughing:

----------


## sabang

> Obviously, to the most casual observer, this Tsarnaev cat had/has a lot of knowledge re other sleeper cells already been reported on in the Statist Media.


Credible Link (ie not some Indian weblog)? All I've read is that they weren't considered to be associated with any such groups, but investigation ongoing.

----------


## Mid

> Credible Link (ie not some Indian weblog)?


Credible links suggest they where acting alone .

----------


## lom

> And your point is/was?


Around 12 hours on the clock is the point Booners  :Smile: 

The news about the hunt for a 12-member sleeper terrorist cell came out early Sunday morning while Dzhokhar Tsarnaev was questioned for the first time in the evening.

----------


## misskit

> Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> 
> Obviously, to the most casual observer, this Tsarnaev cat had/has a lot of knowledge re other sleeper cells already been reported on in the Statist Media.
> 
> 
> Credible Link (ie not some Indian weblog)? All I've read is that they weren't considered to be associated with any such groups, but investigation ongoing.


That report came from The Mirror which also said

"A source close to the investigation said that they have no doubt the brothers were not acting alone. The devices used to detonate the two bombs were highly sophisticated and not the kind of thing people learn from Google" 

about the time all the other media was in a frenzy reporting erroneous information.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-n...strong-1844844

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by sabang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> ...


the Mirror is not credible. 

Oh, but one thing is interesting. The detonation devise was highly sophisticated because most likely it came from the a armoury or at the very least, made by someone with extensive CIA training. So an Afghan, Iraqi, Iranian, Syrian, Qatari, Malaysian, indonesian, Chinese, Russian......cripes its a long list =- suffice to say, any country n the world where there are bad people and CIA with bags of cash.

----------


## misskit

^ Source? 

Really, just want to read instead of believing you.

----------


## pseudolus

Source for the Mirror not being credible? 

*
CNN increasingly twitchy over Piers Morgan's tabloid past as phone hacking scandal spreads to Daily Mirror
Profile: Dark clouds from his past threaten to cast shadow over Morgan’s new life in the sun* 

There's one. 




How about that? 

Nicely tied in there - freak Morgan in both of them. (Terrorists trained by CIA in Afghanistan.... )

----------


## Humbert

> The detonation devise was highly sophisticated because most likely it came from the a armoury or at the very least, made by someone with extensive CIA training


Just to be clear, are you referring to the remote devices or something else because. according to what I have heard reported,  the devices were similar to the remote controls used on model toy cars.

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> The detonation devise was highly sophisticated because most likely it came from the a armoury or at the very least, made by someone with extensive CIA training
> 
> 
> Just to be clear, are you referring to the remote devices or something else because. according to what I have heard reported,  the devices were similar to the remote controls used on model toy cars.


I was quoting you, you wally




> A source close to the investigation said that they have no doubt the brothers were not acting alone. The devices used to detonate the two bombs were highly sophisticated and not the kind of thing people learn from Google.

----------


## Humbert

> I was quoting you, you wally


Boon Mee was the source of that quote. I merely referenced it in my reply to him.
My reply to Boon Me was that the source of the information about bomb making came from Al Qaeda's inspiration magazine. Go back and read the thread, Wally.

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> I was quoting you, you wally
> 
> 
> Boon Mee was the source of that quote. I merely referenced it in my reply to him.
> My reply to Boon Me was that the source of the information about bomb making came from Al Qaeda's inspiration magazine. Go back and read the thread, Wally.


Don't need to Wally, you never questioned its veracity so therefore you knew all about it and accepted it. You then picked it up trying to be clever and cool in front of the other community yankie sheep 

 :mid:

----------


## misskit

^ Your reading comprehension is not very good.

----------


## pseudolus

> ^ Your reading comprehension is not very good.





Is that so Teacher? Well, best you stick to semantics and and leave the conversation then. After all, we're hardly going to miss "SOURCE?" and naff all else every 5 posts which is about the sum total from you.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

^^
Was that in thaivisa.com/forum rules too?

----------


## jamescollister

Seems to me, an outsider looking in that not only here, but the press at large, no one is asking questions about real things. 
When the bombs exploded, no perimeter was set up, The police local or state can't remember said that they had defused or rendered safe other devices. Were they lying or just talking shit.
FBI says they checked out the elder brother and found no threat, yet the CIA, DHS, counter terrorist intelligence, immigration and for all I know the park rangers all had him on the watch lists.
We have police reports of gun battles in the streets of Boston, yet it now appears they only had one firearm between them.
From what I last read the younger brother has been transferred to a decommissioned army base near Boston. Don't Federal Prisons have medical wings, which is where I would think a Federal prisoner would go. 
Many, many unanswered questions and have a feeling many will never be answered. Jim

----------


## Tom Sawyer

Yep, it's the same scenario as before. Too much fog, then used as an excuse to suspend normal procedures.

----------


## misskit

> Is that so Teacher? Well, best you stick to semantics and and leave the conversation then. After all, we're hardly going to miss "SOURCE?" and naff all else every 5 posts which is about the sum total from you


You can stop posting complete and utter baloney and there will be no problems from me. You make up things or don't want to admit where you got your information. I would rather actually investigate where the report came from than suck up every word written, especially if written by fools like you.

I've no problem with your opinion, just want you to be truthful about your source of news if you indeed have one.

FYI. I am not a teacher.




> ^^
> Was that in thaivisa.com/forum rules too?


If you directed that at me, no. I am not the clown that linked to the TV rules.

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> Is that so Teacher? Well, best you stick to semantics and and leave the conversation then. After all, we're hardly going to miss "SOURCE?" and naff all else every 5 posts which is about the sum total from you
> 
> 
> You can stop posting complete and utter baloney and there will be no problems from me. You make up things or don't want to admit where you got your information. I would rather actually investigate where the report came from than suck up every word written, especially if written by fools like you.
> 
> I've no problem with your opinion, just want you to be truthful about your source of news if you indeed have one.
> 
> ...


SOURCE? 

I back up most things with a source, and yet, you never do, and if you do, you bring the Mirror or another Zionest owned puppet rag who gets all their information from press conferences from politicians and government officials and writes what they tell them to write. Show me one piece of investigative journalism in any of the rags you support and believe are true and I might take them seriously. 

All they do is stand at a press conference, never question, and write verbatim what they have been told. Gullible people soak it all up, and try to ridicule those who seek more information out. Jokes on you dear, but with you and your ilk about we all suffer in the long run.

----------


## misskit

> I back up most things with a source, and yet, you never do, and if you do, you bring the Mirror ofr another Zionest owned puppet rag blah blah blah blah


Hold it right there. This is where you go right off the rails. This is where your comprehension has gone adrift. Humbert and myself quoted the Mirror report as a laugh. Boon Mee linked to a blog siting that Mirror report. We know it was trash.

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> 
> 
> I back up most things with a source, and yet, you never do, and if you do, you bring the Mirror ofr another Zionest owned puppet rag blah blah blah blah
> 
> 
> Hold it right there. This is where you go right off the rails. This is where your comprehension has gone adrift. Humbert and myself quoted the Mirror report as a laugh. Boon Mee linked to a blog siting that Mirror report. We know it was trash.


You quoted it as a source. Just because you and humbert can not see that there is actually ZERO difference between the Mirror and your preferred "sources" that's not my concern. They are all the same. TV, Internet, Radio, Newspaper. All owned by 6 people, all the reporters banned from asking questions and forced to tell lies and deceit. All of them sit dutifully at the press conferences and ask the same BS questions and never ever investigate if what they are told is true. Its all bullshit propaganda and you suck it up. 

So pick a decent investigative questioning source next time or stick to the Sun and the Mirror.

----------


## beazalbob69

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> 
> 
> I back up most things with a source, and yet, you never do, and if you do, you bring the Mirror ofr another Zionest owned puppet rag blah blah blah blah
> 
> 
> Hold it right there. This is where you go right off the rails. This is where your comprehension has gone adrift. Humbert and myself quoted the Mirror report as a laugh. Boon Mee linked to a blog siting that Mirror report. We know it was trash.


I'm sorry Misskit I have to step in here. I have been following this thread closely and just about everything pseudolus has posted has been backed up with links when asked that were decent IMO and He has not posted garbage as far as I see it just a different viewpoint.

You kept asking him for sources and he gave you some. He then pointed out your unreliable sources that you linked so now your saying that you just linked those sources for a laugh? That makes no sense whatsoever unless you are backpedaling which is how it looks to me.

Why are so many people utterly and rabidly against alternate viewpoints? Why should everything just be accepted as the honest to God truth if it comes from an authority?

----------


## misskit

> So pick a decent investigative questioning source next time.


What are our choices?

----------


## pseudolus

> Why are so many people utterly and rabidly against alternate viewpoints? Why should everything just be accepted as the honest to God truth if it comes from an authority?


Because its uncool to think any other way. 





> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> 
> 
> So pick a decent investigative questioning source next time.
> 
> 
> What are our choices?


well that really is your problem. You don't believe anything not written in the junk mainstream media, and yet, all of that is propaganda (compare 6 articles reporting the same thing on different Mainstream sources - all the same, almost verbatim).

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by beazalbob69
> 
> 
> 
> Why are so many people utterly and rabidly against alternate viewpoints? Why should everything just be accepted as the honest to God truth if it comes from an authority?
> 
> 
> Because its uncool to think any other way. 
> 
> ...


This makes me think of pseudolus and beazalbob et al.

----------


## pickel

> what was the reason Tsarnaev was Mirandized?


So that what he says can be used in court against him. It's pretty simple and I'm not sure why conservatives are so against this.
Why do conservatives seem to think they can pick and choose what amendments should stay and which ones should go? ie. the 2nd amendment vs. the 5th.

----------


## Camel Toe

> Originally Posted by misskit
> 
> 
> ^ Your reading comprehension is not very good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that so Teacher? Well, best you stick to semantics and and leave the conversation then. After all, we're hardly going to miss "SOURCE?" and naff all else every 5 posts which is about the sum total from you.


No flaming in the news forum dickweed, remember?  You got a problem with projection innit?  No matter where a thread is you treat it as if it were politics.  How freeking boring .. a one-trick pony trying to be somebody online, lonely friendless nancy.

----------


## sabang

> what was the reason Tsarnaev was Mirandized?


Because after 20 hours or so, they were getting tired of the waterboarding. He sung like a canary.
He had already fingered the US government for being behind the boston conspiracy, 911, and revealed the plot by the DoHS to invade America after buying all of it's bullets, walmart by walmart. This was duly redacted, and his shattered voicebox replaced by a CIA drone. He was of no further use, so could go to some goddamn libbie Court.

----------


## Storekeeper

So, if we cut to the chase ... this guy will likely end up in a federal prison ... segregated from general population. Living a pretty cushy life ... still get his degree or two or three... study the Koran day and night  ... and waste us seppo tax dollars filing appeals for 3 or 4 decades, right?

Fukcing great system we got, "innit" ?

----------


## Humbert

> Originally Posted by Humbert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by pseudolus
> ...


 :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing: 
Nice try.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by pickel
> 
> what was the reason Tsarnaev was Mirandized?
> 
> 
> Because after 20 hours or so, they were getting tired of the waterboarding. He sung like a canary.
> He had already fingered the US government for being behind the boston conspiracy, 911, and revealed the plot by the DoHS to invade America after buying all of it's bullets, walmart by walmart. This was duly redacted, and his shattered voicebox replaced by a CIA drone. He was of no further use, so could go to some goddamn libbie Court.


This poster throws a little humor into the 9/11 plane landing gear finding (one sentence) and subsequently, received criticism - then we get this post which is definitely OTT.  Where's Misskit/Mid etc and their constant demands for sources/links to your patently false assertions?

----------


## misskit

^ Because we know sabang is taking the piss.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> 
> what was the reason Tsarnaev was Mirandized?
> 
> 
> So that what he says can be used in court against him. It's pretty simple and I'm not sure why conservatives are so against this.
> Why do conservatives seem to think they can pick and choose what amendments should stay and which ones should go? ie. the 2nd amendment vs. the 5th.


Ah, Grasshopper, you (as well as a few others posting in this here thread) fail to see the 'larger picture'.  Y'all might want to step back and take a longer look at what is at stake with this Boston Bombing event.  It appears there's a bevy of others with malice on their minds and allowing Tsarnaev to talk would be the logical direction the terrorist case should take.  Whether or not there's some political ramifications the Obama Administration have to deal with should be secondary.  But no, Politics trumps all, eh? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Boon Mee

> ^ Because we know sabang is taking the piss.


Well, so was I.

And the difference is...?

----------


## misskit

> Originally Posted by misskit
> 
> 
> ^ Because we know sabang is taking the piss.
> 
> 
> Well, so was I.
> 
> And the difference is...?


I've no idea what post you are referring to on the landing gear thread. I don't think I posted there.

Perhaps we both should start putting smiley or snarky faces on our facetious posts.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by misskit
> ...


Post # 133 here: https://teakdoor.com/world-news/12696...ml#post2433011

And Mid's 'horses for courses' reply...

----------


## Boon Mee

Back on topic: 

Lol these people are cooked:´ Boston
bomber´s chilling tweet sent just hours
after the deadly attack

"The surviving suspect accused of the Boston Marathon bombings tweeted in  the aftermath of the terrorist attack, joking about the fate of victims  of the explosions.  Dzhokhar ´Jahar´ Tsarnaev, 19, took to the social  media website and engaged in banter with a friend making light of the  deadly explosions that killed three and injured more than 260.  In one  of his many tweets, the college sophomore wrote, ´Lol those people are  cooked´ likely in reference to a since deleted conversation about the  events unfolding in Boston."

 What A Lovely Boy

----------


## Humbert

> Ah, Grasshopper, you (as well as a few others posting in this here thread) fail to see the 'larger picture'.  Y'all might want to step back and take a longer look at what is at stake with this Boston Bombing event.  It appears there's a bevy of others with malice on their minds and allowing Tsarnaev to talk would be the logical direction the terrorist case should take.  Whether or not there's some political ramifications the Obama Administration have to deal with should be secondary.  But no, Politics trumps all, eh?


He sang for 16 hours before being Mirandized. What would you suggest? Water boarding? The federal case against him would have been severely comprimised if he was not read his rights.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> 
> Ah, Grasshopper, you (as well as a few others posting in this here thread) fail to see the 'larger picture'.  Y'all might want to step back and take a longer look at what is at stake with this Boston Bombing event.  It appears there's a bevy of others with malice on their minds and allowing Tsarnaev to talk would be the logical direction the terrorist case should take.  Whether or not there's some political ramifications the Obama Administration have to deal with should be secondary.  But no, Politics trumps all, eh?
> 
> 
> He sang for 16 hours before being Mirandized. What would you suggest? Water boarding? The federal case against him would have been severely comprimised if he was not read his rights.


You fail to see that 'larger picture' again?

Do you continually bust the low-level street drug dealer or do you let him 'run' in order to catch the bigger fish?  Whether the federal case was comprimised (sic) or not is of a secondary consideration.

----------


## misskit

> He then pointed out your unreliable sources that you linked so now your saying that you just linked those sources for a laugh? That makes no sense whatsoever unless you are backpedaling which is how it looks to me.


For God's sake. I pointed out to sabang that the source of BM's report, the one Humbert laughted at, was the Mirror. I put the words "about the time all the other media was in a frenzy reporting erroneous information" meaning there were many false reports coming out as the story broke. Guess I should have put a  :mid:  behind the Mirror quote.

I hope you and pseudo are the only ones who think I would ever site the Mirror as a reliable source.

----------


## Humbert

> You fail to see that 'larger picture' again? 
> Do you continually bust the low-level street drug dealer or do you let him 'run' in order to catch the bigger fish?  Whether the federal case was comprimised (sic) or not is of a secondary consideration.


These suspicions can be investigated with Federal authorities following the constitution. Do you believe in a police state where people are detained without showing cause?

----------


## Humbert

> Originally Posted by beazalbob69
> 
> 
> He then pointed out your unreliable sources that you linked so now your saying that you just linked those sources for a laugh? That makes no sense whatsoever unless you are backpedaling which is how it looks to me.
> 
> 
> For God's sake. I pointed out to sabang that the source of BM's report, the one Humbert laughted at, was the Mirror. I put the words "about the time all the other media was in a frenzy reporting erroneous information" meaning there were many false reports coming out as the story broke. Guess I should have put a  behind the Mirror quote.
> 
> I hope you and pseudo are the only ones who think I would ever site the Mirror as a reliable source.


Beazalbob, you're not the sharpest knife in the drawer are you? I was ridiculing the article in the Mirror that Boon Mee had posted. Posting a week old article that was nothing but the speculation of 'un-named sources'. Dear me, please improve your reading comprehension before engaging your typing fingers.

----------


## piwanoi

> ^ Because we know sabang is taking the piss.


 Even I saw that and I have the intelligence of a Bonobo (a type of Chimpanzee) so I am informed  :rofl:

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> 
> You fail to see that 'larger picture' again? 
> Do you continually bust the low-level street drug dealer or do you let him 'run' in order to catch the bigger fish?  Whether the federal case was comprimised (sic) or not is of a secondary consideration.
> 
> 
> These suspicions can be investigated with Federal authorities following the constitution. Do you believe in a police state where people are detained without showing cause?


Special circumstances come into play when there's a Terrorist Event such as this Boston Bombing. Smells a little fishy the way the Magistrate appeared and read Tsarnaev his rights.

I'm a strong supporter of the Constitution and the Bill of Right too.

----------


## pickel

> Ah, Grasshopper, you (as well as a few others posting in this here thread) fail to see the 'larger picture'. Y'all might want to step back and take a longer look at what is at stake with this Boston Bombing event. It appears there's a bevy of others with malice on their minds and allowing Tsarnaev to talk would be the logical direction the terrorist case should take. Whether or not there's some political ramifications the Obama Administration have to deal with should be secondary. But no, Politics trumps all, eh?


It's got nothing to do with politics Booners. It's more to do with rule of law. Are you saying you think it's ok to change constitutional rights as long as it's not about guns? You fail to look at "the bigger picture" on that topic.

----------


## Humbert

> Well, to get back on topic, check this out.  Even the left-liberal's hero Bill Maher believes America is a Police State. 
> Anyone watching the farce that was the Boston Police tearing thru neighborhoods in armored military vehicles, busting into homes w/out warrants can come to that conclusion.


A few days ago Booner's was decrying the agressive tactics used by law-enforcemnt today he is complaining that they are not agressive enough.   :rofl:

----------


## beazalbob69

> Back on topic: 
> 
> Lol these people are cooked:´ Boston
> bomber´s chilling tweet sent just hours
> after the deadly attack
> 
> "The surviving suspect accused of the Boston Marathon bombings tweeted in  the aftermath of the terrorist attack, joking about the fate of victims  of the explosions.  Dzhokhar ´Jahar´ Tsarnaev, 19, took to the social  media website and engaged in banter with a friend making light of the  deadly explosions that killed three and injured more than 260.  In one  of his many tweets, the college sophomore wrote, ´Lol those people are  cooked´ likely in reference to a since deleted conversation about the  events unfolding in Boston."
> 
>  What A Lovely Boy


I am surprised that nobody has mentioned how easy it is to hack a facebook or twitter account and post whatever you want.

----------


## koman

> Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> 
> 
> Back on topic: 
> 
> Lol these people are cooked:´ Boston
> bomber´s chilling tweet sent just hours
> after the deadly attack
> 
> ...


I'm surprised that nobody has mentioned how easy it is to just post total bullshit on an internet board.  Just make up whatever you like while at the same time demanding "proof" from everybody else and dismissing every other source of information or news as lies..... :Smile:

----------


## Boon Mee

> I'm surprised that nobody has mentioned how easy it is to just post total bullshit on an internet board.  Just make up whatever you like while at the same time demanding "proof" from everybody else and dismissing every other source of information or news as lies.....


Que the William Buckley quote on Liberals and points of view?  :mid:

----------


## beazalbob69

> Originally Posted by beazalbob69
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> ...


I for one have never demanded "proof" from anyone as no one has any real "proof" on TD just a bunch of varying opinions and assumption's. It's fine with me but it obviously bothers some.

----------


## Humbert

^^I take it you mean 'cue' unless you are speaking Spanish now.

----------


## beazalbob69

> “Though liberals do a great deal of talking about hearing other points of view, it sometimes shocks them to learn that there are other points of view.”
> 
> 
> ― William F. Buckley Jr.


There ya go Boon!

----------


## Boon Mee

> Though liberals do a great deal of talking about hearing other points of view, it sometimes shocks them to learn that there are other points of view.
> 
> 
> ― William F. Buckley Jr.
> 			
> 		
> 
> There ya go Boon!


That's the one! :Smile: 

I referred to it just the other day in its entirety so didn't feel like quoting it again.

----------


## koman

^

Liberals are really big on "tolerance" and "acceptance" too......in a unilateral sort of way..... :Smile:

----------


## misskit

Odd that. I fail to see what is conservative or liberal about this.

Is the conservative view that the surviving bomber is a part of a global terror plot? He used sophisticated bombing methods taught to him Al Quieda? He has already confessed this information and now must be sent to GITMO with the other enemy combatants?

Or is the conservative view he is totally innocent and was set up by the evil US government as a patsy so the US can use the terrorism excuse to take away more rights?

Or ?

Is the libel view that he is a stupid kid who's brother pulled him into bombing a bunch of innocents and is probably more close to mass murder than terrorism?

Discuss

----------


## Norton

William Buckley. Staunch conservative, unwavering supporter of the constitution and rule of law. Bill done gone and died so can't hear his opinion. Implying he would support the "special circumstances" argument to justify trashing all he believes in is really a stretch. 

Now folks applying the rule of law and defendant's constitutional rights are labeled "liberals" by so called Conservatives.  :Confused:

----------


## beazalbob69

> Odd that. I fail to see what is conservative or liberal about this.
> 
> Is the conservative view that the surviving bomber is a part of a global terror plot? He used sophisticated bombing methods taught to him Al Quieda? He has already confessed this information and now must be sent to GITMO with the other enemy combatants?
> 
> Or is the conservative view he is totally innocent and was set up by the evil US government as a patsy so the US can use the terrorism excuse to take away more rights?
> 
> Or ?
> 
> Is the libel view that he is a stupid kid who's brother pulled him into bombing a bunch of innocents and is probably more close to mass murder than terrorism?
> ...


Odd that. You said that you fail to see whats liberal or conservative about this and then you show us 3 examples of how you do in fact see how it could be liberal or conservative.

Which is it? and futhermore have you picked a side lib or con like most people already have. It's what most people do they pick sides. Religion, politics, sports, sex, race, etc. If you don't participate in the picking of sides then you are not going along with the game and you become a "conspiracy theorist" or an "outsider" someone to be shunned and ridiculed.

----------


## misskit

Pretty much looks like the three views represented on this thread so far. Would like to hear the others. 

Someone else has brought up the liberal-conservative argument.

I am asking the question. Is this what others see?

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by beazalbob69
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> ...


Twitter is news now, in the main stream media. in fact, almost every article is based upon twitter. Amazing and stunningly insightful. Of course, its all open to interpretation but the fact that this was not a suicide "shout from the roof tops we did it" operation, but instead was a covert IRA style of bombng, you might have thought that having evaded the security forces for so long, and keeping everything secret, he would have resisted spreading a goading message to the world if he had done it and planned to do it again.

----------


## sabang

Some general observations.

The Boston explosions were tiny, school chemistry lab type stuff. Tiny, but vicious. Why all the hype, why has every loony conspiracy theorist crawled out of his mums basement for this?

On the very same day the West, Texas fertilizer explosion was massive (friggin' awesome). It wiped out a whole load of firemen too. Fourteen dead- and there was no government record of the amount of deadly explosive material stored there, a situation that had been the case for many years. Illegal, dangerous- a failure of both individual and company responsibility, and government oversight. Why the apathy? Imagine if that sort of bomb had gone off in a crowded place. If such concentrations of explosive material are being stored without government knowledge & oversight, real nasties (not disillusioned schoolboys) can potentially get their hands on it, beneath the radar.

The Press reaction was, to say the least, bombastic. "Massive shootout"- what massive shootout? and so on. Headless chickens in a frenzy. And all the sanctiminious talk of 'Heroes', ffs. Fetch the bucket.

Same same the law reaction, talk about OTT. You'd have thought they were after a friggin' army of well armed mutant aliens. You don't need a sledgehammer to crack a peanut. The bros Karamazov were only lightly armed (yes, I know this wasn't known in advance). I see little reason why the elder brother could not have been taken alive, and he would certainly be more useful that way- seeing as he was the prime instigator by all accounts. There would be a few less conspiracy theories if younger bro had not been shot up too, particularly in the throat. Was this necessary? Sharp shooters can disable you without killing you, or riddling the vicinity with a hail of bullets. Their collective response, to call a spade a spade, comes across as OTT and panicked, rather than heroic or professional.

The only question of note- what were the backpacked spooks doing there- has been ignored by the mainstream media. I therefore believe they were told to ignore it for 'national security' reasons. It proves no conspiracy (I think they were probably there as part of a training run, ironically). but it fuels them. Oh, spooks- why dress so ferkin conspicuously? Try wearing different colored boots, at least.


I pray, along with your good selves, you never actually see war visited on your soil. It is horrific. Frankly, collectively you are a bunch of old scolds, easily panicked, and with little sense of priority. Imagine if the 'shock n awe' bombings had been given that sort of coverage on the ground- rather than the pretty pyrotechnic display we were treated to by the media. That might get your priorities in order a bit.

----------


## beazalbob69

> Some general observations.
> 
> The Boston explosions were tiny, school chemistry lab type stuff. Why all the hype, why has every loony conspiracy theorist crawled out of his mums basement for this?
> 
> On the same day the West, Texas fertilizer explosion was massive (friggin' awesome). It wiped out a whole load of firemen too. Fourteen dead- and there was no government record of the amount of deadly explosive material stored there, a situation that had been the case for many years. Illegal, dangerous- a failure of both individual and company responsibility, and government oversight. Why the apathy? Imagine if that sort of bomb had gone off in a crowded place.
> 
> The Press reaction was, to say the least, bombastic. "Massive shootout"- what massive shootout? and so on. Headless chickens in a frenzy.
> 
> Same same the law reaction, talk about OTT. You'd have thought they were after a friggin' army of well armed mutant aliens. You don't need a sledgehammer to crack a peanut. The bros Karamazov were only lightly armed. I see little reason why the elder brother could not have been taken alive, and he would certainly be more useful that way- seeing as he was the prime instigator by all accounts.
> ...


Thats because it was all a big show for the easily convinced American people that "Terrorism" is still a major threat and that you need big brother to keep it at bay. 

Like you said it was tiny compared to other bombing's and whatnot so why the OOT reaction indeed?

----------


## Humbert

^^ I agree with most of your observations. I would add that it seems likely that the elder brother was self-radicalized with a little help from his friends at home and in Dagestan. He was intent on acting out his responsibilities as a pure muslim and recruited his brother as his accomplice. He got his bomb-making skills online and supplement that with his own ingenuity. 
However, by all accounts, Dzhokhar ran him over so that squashed any hopes of taking him alive.




> I see little reason why the elder brother could not have been taken alive, and he would certainly be more useful that way- seeing as he was the prime instigator by all accounts.

----------


## sabang

> Twitter is news now, in the main stream media


Seems to me the msm became like Twitter before it was even invented.

----------


## koman

^

The only reason the Boston "bombs" were such big news is because they were *deliberately* planted and designed to harm as many people as possible.  

Yes the fertilizer plant in Texas killed far more people and did far more damage, but that was an "accident"....possibly as a result of negligence or poor oversight. Hi nitrate fertilizers made damn good bombs BTW.   Still an accident however, as opposed to an "attack".

As to Misskit's queries about Liberal vs Conservative.....I personally don't don't see any of this in that way at all.  Maybe others do, but damned if I can think why they would.

The remarks made about Libs were just general comments about how people view things in general and probably should not have been even mentioned in this thread. 
(cant be bothered to read back to  find out how we got into that.... :Smile: )

It  may be just that a certain type of so called "liberal" always seems to end up making the perp some kind of victim,  and the actual victims  somehow end up being blamed for what happened.  It's probably unfair to even think of such people as liberals...I'm not sure what the correct label should be.....actually I can, but profanity is discouraged in the news threads..... :Smile: 

Natural disasters and large scale accidents often become media frenzies too.....but when a "terrorist" event happens at the same time....it is nearly always a bigger news item.  That may seem unjust but that's the way it goes.

  People accept,  and even expect tornadoes, earthquakes or even big plant explosions from time to time.  They have always been part of life.   Terror attacks are still quite new to Americans as they have been fortunate enough to have been well isolated from the actions of murderous fanatics in so many other places over the years, whereas car bombs and other atrocities were an almost daily  occurence in places Belfast for a great many years. Other cities in Europe have seen terror attacks too, and we won't even mention the ME, Russia etc.

 These events are deliberate and usually targated, and they tend to cause a level of insecurity and anxiety unlike natural or accidental events.  Just this morning I read where five people were killed in a car accident just down the road from my old home, but that's not news except for those who know the victims.  If they had died in a terrorist bomb explosion it would be on every news channel on the planet.

The news media is very competitive and market share is critical, so most of the gushing and hype comes from them,  and not the public at large.   Despite much of the imagined bullshit posted on this forum about America and it's people, the vast majority of Americans are not trembling with fear, or wringing their hands with anxiety.  They just get up and  get on with life, pretty much like the rest of the world.....but why would Fox, or CNN bother with people like than when much more attention can be had by interviewing hysterical blood splattered patriots or grand-standing officials looking for a little fame and promotion.

Thats the news industry....not America.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> Originally Posted by beazalbob69
> 
> 
> 
> Why are so many people utterly and rabidly against alternate viewpoints? Why should everything just be accepted as the honest to God truth if it comes from an authority?
> 
> 
> Because its uncool to think any other way. 
> ).


I think many Americans feel there is no choice but to accept the official stories. To do otherwise leaves them no choice but to believe an unacceptable possible truth - that everything they've been taught to believe about their country's integrity of the powers behind the scenes being 'for god and the American way' are fabrications. They can't and won't accept it - and that's the secret gruel that lets the nasty cnuts who really rule their country - not politicians - but the real slime get away with anything they want. The fact they accept the Pentagon attack was a 757 or that a 47 story building not hit by anything would collapse into a near perfect perimeter is proof of that

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by beazalbob69
> ...


I have said a few times on here. They do not need to hire or conspire; pure incredulity from most people will mean they are never questioned.

----------


## jamescollister

> Originally Posted by Tom Sawyer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by pseudolus
> ...


Don't think people really want the truth about many things, be it terror, crime or Government. If you knew you may feel that you should stand up and be counted. That may cost you your job, house or your life, better to just believe and keep your head down. Makes life easy and that's not just the USA, it's the world. Jim

----------


## koman

Now it's going to cost the Fed $100K a year to keep the survivor in the pen.....and about fifty million in legal and courts costs plus all the appeals.....and they may have to hire someone to shut his crazy Mother up.....although in Russia you could probably have it done for quite a reasonable fee.... :Smile:

----------


## Boon Mee

> Now it's going to cost the Fed $100K a year to keep the survivor in the pen.....and about fifty million in legal and courts costs plus all the appeals.....and they may have to hire someone to shut his crazy Mother up.....although in Russia you could probably have it done for quite a reasonable fee....


And in China they'd charge the family just the cost of the bullet.

----------


## Humbert

^ Add to that the billions spent since 9-11 to build up the state security apparatus that apparently has no effect on deterring this kind of lone wolf terrorism. Our foreign policy is a machine that creates these kinds of terrorists. Live with the results.

----------


## pseudolus

> Now it's going to cost the Fed $100K a year to keep the survivor in the pen.....and about fifty million in legal and courts costs plus all the appeals.....and they may have to hire someone to shut his crazy Mother up.....although in Russia you could probably have it done for quite a reasonable fee....


LOL won't cos the Private Federal Reserve a dime. They make money every time the US government spend it. The Fed loves it when the US has to open it's purse ... some might say that they encourage events to make them have to open the purse strings....like the all the wars the US has found it self in ... lol 

 ::spin::

----------


## Boon Mee

> Our foreign policy is a machine that creates these kinds of terrorists. Live with the results.


WTF, over?

Our foreign policy creates Muslim terrorists?

Oh, that's right.  Charming lads such as M. Atta and his merry men were unduly influenced by_ something to do_ with our 'foreign policy'.  We haven't given Egypt enough money or something.

And the Shoe Bomber

And the Underware Bomber...

----------


## pickel

> Our foreign policy creates Muslim terrorists?


Considering the fact that most of the terrorists say that is their reason for doing it, then I would have to say yes.

----------


## koman

> Originally Posted by koman
> 
> 
> Now it's going to cost the Fed $100K a year to keep the survivor in the pen.....and about fifty million in legal and courts costs plus all the appeals.....and they may have to hire someone to shut his crazy Mother up.....although in Russia you could probably have it done for quite a reasonable fee....
> 
> 
> And in China they'd charge the family just the cost of the bullet.


Yes, China runs a more cost effective operation than the US.  When you think about it, why should the taxpayers have to pay for the bullet?  .... :Smile: 

 :Smile:

----------


## sabang

> Our foreign policy creates Muslim terrorists?


D'uhh. No, your foreign policy creates Muslim resistance- you are the terrorists. At least according to them. But imo you're all bloody terrorists, squabbling with each other and using the same violence, thus radicalising people. A never ending spiral, and when you look at it quite deliberate. The majority of people that don't support violence on either side do not exist, according to the media sanctioned discourse. "You're either with us, or against us" according to a well known shrub who was given considerable media exposure. Well at least that states it explicitly- and I'm against both you and your ilk on t'other side.

----------


## Boon Mee

There's a myriad of things these Muslims rail against.  McDonalds, Burger King - you name it so it's not just the so-called 'foreign policy' that causes them disgruntlement.

The Boston Bombers are disgruntled that they didn't receive any more than 100K USD in free bennies?  :rofl:

----------


## pseudolus

> ^ Add to that the billions spent since 9-11 to build up the state security apparatus that apparently has no effect on deterring this kind of lone wolf terrorism. Our foreign policy is a machine that creates these kinds of terrorists. Live with the results.


Correct. 

For those who do not agree, go and read Defense and National Security

Everything in that has either happened, is currently happening, or beginning to happen.

----------


## Camel Toe

> LOL won't cos the Private Federal Reserve a dime. They make money every time the US government spend it. The Fed loves it when the US has to open it's purse ... some might say that they encourage events to make them have to open the purse strings....like the all the wars the US has found it self in ... lol


If I were you I'd write my congressman.  What district do you live in?

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> 
> Our foreign policy creates Muslim terrorists?
> 
> 
> D'uhh. No, your foreign policy creates Muslim resistance- you are the terrorists. At least according to them. But imo you're all bloody terrorists, squabbling with each other and using the same violence, thus radicalising people. A never ending spiral, and when you look at it quite deliberate. The majority of people that don't support violence on either side do not exist, according to the media sanctioned discourse. "You're either with us, or against us" according to a well known shrub who was given considerable media exposure. Well at least that states it explicitly- and I'm against both you and your ilk on t'other side.


 I was not aware that the US is unique in so far as being the only Country in the World that has had its citizens brutally murdered at the hands of Islamic radicals . :Smile:

----------


## sabang

Neither me- it's about as unique as Iraq, being bombed by Americans. I'm not aware my short piece said anything of the sort actually, although I totally agree with your point. For the sheer amount of bombs dropped though, the US surely takes the cake. I suppose the US taxpayer can afford it.

----------


## Storekeeper

Why didn't these idiot brothers bomb a truck stop? It seems to me truckers would be the type of American these freaks hate ... Not the type of person who runs or observes marathons.

----------


## sabang

Most (not all) criminals have subnormal IQ's.

----------


## Camel Toe

^^ Those truck stops have all those classy chicks waiting for a Mr Right, who'd want to harm them .. 10-4 good buddy.

----------


## Storekeeper

How about a Bluegrass Festival then? Or maybe a Nickie Minaj concert?

----------


## sabang

Ku klux klan rally? Nah, too confusing- they dress the bladdy same.

Anyway, this just in-

*Dzhokar Tsarnaev Finally Moves Off Campus*

BOSTON—_After living in residence halls during his first three semesters at the University of Massachusetts Dartmouth, sophomore student Dzhokar Tsarnaev was finally able to get a place of his own and move off campus this week, the 19-year-old told reporters. “Last semester I shared a double room with a guy at Pine Dale Hall, but now I’ve got a place off campus with no roommate, which is nice,” the engineering student said of his new living arrangements, a 10-by-10-foot room located on the first floor of a decommissioned military base about an hour and 40 minutes north from the university. “It’s been pretty sweet so far. The building is really safe, I don’t have to share a sink with anyone, and living off campus is a lot cheaper than the dorms. Of course, the downside is that the neighbors suck._

----------


## Pragmatic

> Originally Posted by piwanoi
> 
> Which posters are those?
> 
> 
> The ones that have posted just photo's of male suspects. No one seems to have indicated a woman. So I believe


 I'll accept appologies from those that scoffed at my suggestion that a woman may have been involved. 




> FBI agents search Rhode Island home of Boston bomber's widow and 'take sample of her DNA after that of a woman is found on one of the devices'


Read more: Katherine Russell: FBI agents search Rhode Island home of Boston bomber's widow and 'take sample of her DNA after that of a woman is found on one of the devices' | Mail Online

----------


## jamescollister

> Originally Posted by Pragmatic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by piwanoi
> ...


DNA could and probably will be from a victim, not a female bomb maker. You have to go through everything, process of elimination. Jim

----------


## Pragmatic

^ May be the bomber has spoken?

----------


## ENT

Further developments.
*Three men charged with undermining Boston bombing probe*







A collection of fireworks found inside a backpack are seen in a handout photo released by the Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) May 2, 2013. 

 Wed May 1, 2013 4:03pm 

 BOSTON/WASHINGTON (Reuters) - U.S. authorities on Wednesday charged three men with interfering with the investigation of the Boston Marathon bombing, accusing two students from Kazakhstan of hiding a laptop computer and backpack belonging to one of the suspected bombers.
 The third man, a U.S. citizen named Robel Phillipos, was charged with making false statements to investigators.                                                                                                                                           

The three were described as friends of surviving bombing suspect Dzhokhar Tsarnaev, 19. They were not charged with direct involvement in the April 15 Marathon bombings, which killed three people and injured 264.

Authorities charged the two Kazakhs, Azamat Tazhayakov, 19 and Dias Kadyrbayev, 19, with conspiring to obstruct justice by disposing of a backpack containing fireworks they found in Tsarnaev's dorm room.
Tsarnaev, who attended the University of Massachusetts at Dartmouth, is being held at a prison hospital where he is recovering from wounds sustained in a gun battle with police. His older brother, Tamerlan, died in the gunfight.

The three new suspects were scheduled to appear in federal court in Boston on Wednesday afternoon.
Kadyrbayev and Tazhayakov face a maximum sentence of five years in prison and $250,000 fine. Phillipos faces a maximum sentence of eight years in prison and a $250,000 fine.

Kadyrbayev's lawyer, Robert Stahl, said his client was "not a target" of the bombing investigation, but declined to comment on any other specifics. He said his client had "cooperated fully" with investigators and "wants to go home to Kazakhstan."

COVER-UP ALLEGATION
According to court papers unsealed on Wednesday, the three men admitted to investigators that they had removed Tsarnaev's backpack from his dorm room on April 18 - the day that investigators released photos of the Tsarnaev brothers, saying they were suspects in the bombing.
Kadyrbayev and Tazhayakov decided to "get rid of" the backpack, as well as a laptop computer and fireworks, after seeing reports that suggested their friend was one of the bombers, the criminal complaint said.

After seeing Tsarnaev's photo in TV news reports on the bombing investigation, Kadyrbayev texted the younger Tsarnaev to say that he resembled the suspect, according to the complaint.
Tsarnaev's response included the phrase "lol" and "you better not text me," as well as "come to my room and take whatever you want," according to court papers.

Tsarnaev's roommate let the three new suspects into his room, where they found a backpack including fireworks that had been emptied of explosive powder. They decided to remove the backpack to help their friend "avoid trouble," according to court papers.

Kadyrbayev placed the backpack and fireworks in a dumpster near his apartment. Investigators recovered the backpack on April 26 in a New Bedford, Massachusetts, landfill.
In addition to the fireworks, it included a homework assignment sheet from a class that Dzhokhar Tsarnaev was enrolled in.

A New Hampshire fireworks store last month confirmed that the elder bombing suspect, Tamerlan Tsarnaev, bought two large boxes of fireworks in February.
The parents of the Tsarnaev brothers have said in interviews in the North Caucasus region of Russia that they do not believe their sons were responsible for placing the bombs.
Tamerlan Tsarnaev's body has still not been claimed, a spokesman for the state's chief medical examiner said. His widow, Katherine Russell, on Tuesday said she wanted the medical examiner to release her husband's body to his family.
Three men charged with undermining Boston bombing probe | Reuters

----------


## Pragmatic

> He said his client had "cooperated fully" with investigators and "wants to go home to Kazakhstan."


He'll get his wish after his jail term.

----------


## jamescollister

Seem to remember that this was all a lone wolf job. The truth will come out after it's left the public eye.

FBI hunt terror cell involved in Boston bombings.

Boston bombers: FBI hunting 12-strong terrorist

----------


## ENT

Lone wolf type terrorists aren't common. By definition, they're loners, so usually obviously different, noticeable, solitary types. The classic was Brevers (?) the Norwegian mass murderer.

----------


## prawnograph

What next? Pictures on t-shirts?
He may even make it on to a mural at a Thai university alongside Superman and Hitler

glamourising terrorism . . .






> *Alleged Boston Bomber on the Cover of the Next Rolling Stone*
> 
> *Guess who is on the cover of the next Rolling Stone magazine?*
> 
> Justin Timberlake? Pitbull? Alice Cooper, maybe?
> 
> Maybe try the alleged Boston Bomber.
> 
> Dzokhar Tsarnaev, looking rather rockstar-esque is on the front page of the next installment of the music-based magazine.
> ...


also:
Five Revelations From Rolling Stone's Boston Bomber Cover Story
Rolling Stone site

----------


## Tom Sawyer

Unlikely - in fact the opposite - it's the establishment's continuing attempts to make sure everyone (liberal or conservative American) buy into the narrative that the enemy is within - yet different - and of course Muslim. This is just the latest to keep the story alive. This isn't taught in American communications studies by the way.. you need to go to European universities for the light to switch on.

----------


## Mr Lick

*Boston Marathon bombing arrest*

More pictures taken and leaked by Sergeant Sean Murphy of the Massachusetts state police department have been published. Murphy released the photos without authorisation to Boston Magazine, saying he was angered by Rolling Stone magazine's portrayal of the suspect, Dzhokhar Tsarnaev, on its cover




























www.theguardian.com

----------


## Mr Lick

*Boston Marathon bombing: Tsarnaev friend found guilty*

 

Azamat Tazhayakov (centre) was convicted in a Boston, Massachusetts, court




A friend of one of the men suspected of carrying out the Boston Marathon bombing has been convicted of hindering the investigation into the attack.


Azamat Tazhayakov discarded Dzhokhar Tsarnaev's laptop and backpack in the days after the 15 April 2013 attack.

Tazhayakov, a Kazakhstan national who faces up to 20 years in prison, said another man threw out the potential evidence. 

Three people died and more than 260 were injured in the blasts.


Death penalty 

Lawyers for Tazhayakov argued another friend of Mr Tsarnaev's, Dias Kadyrbayev, was responsible for removing the items from a dorm room at the University of Massachusetts-Dartmouth, where Tazhayakov and Mr Tsarnaev were students.

Prosecutors, meanwhile, argued both men, who hail from Kazakhstan, were responsible for the decision to destroy the items, including altered fireworks, to protect Mr Tsarnaev. 

 

Dzhokhar Tsarnaev faces 30 criminal charges 


The backpack and fireworks - emptied of their explosive powder - were later found in a Massachusetts landfill.

Mr Kadyrbayev faces a trial in September, while a third friend, US citizen Robel Phillipos, has been charged with lying to investigators in connection with the matter.

Mr Tsarnaev - who faces the death penalty if convicted - will stand trial in November.

He has pleaded not guilty to 30 charges, of which 17 carry the possibility of capital punishment.

Prosecutors allege Mr Tsarnaev set off two pressure cooker bombs with his older brother Tamerlan, who later died in a police shoot-out.

Mr Tsarnaev will be charged under the federal death penalty law; Massachusetts abolished the use of capital punishment in 1984


BBC News - Boston Marathon bombing: Tsarnaev friend found guilty

----------


## harrybarracuda

Well the poor little diddums, fancy them causing him "mental anxiety".

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Dzhokhar Tsarnaev, the Boston Marathon bomber, filed a $250,000 lawsuit against the Federal Correctional Complex Florence over his treatment at the Colorado jail facility where he is serving a life sentence, The Associated Press reported Friday.
> 
> Tsarnaev accused jail guards of confiscating his bandana and white baseball cap that he bought at the prison commissary and for limiting him to only three showers a week, the Boston Herald reported.
> 
> In his handwritten complaint, Tsarnaev said the confiscation of his personal belonging was "unreasonable and discriminatory" and that it caused him a great deal of "mental anxiety."
> 
> Tsarnaev is representing himself in the lawsuit.
> 
> Tsarnaev claims that prison guards confiscated his baseball hat and bandana because, by wearing it, "I was 'disrespecting' the FBI and the victims" of the bombing, he wrote in the complaint.
> ...


Boston Marathon Bomber Files $250,000 Suit Over Baseball Hat, Showers

----------

